# Knitting Tea Party October 25th/24th 2014



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Good Morning folks (Saturday morning in NZ!) I just rang Sam, because we have not heard from him for so long. He is fine- the cast will come off in 5 days time- but the computer is back at the Spa- and has been for the five days previous. 
Heidi was out finally having persuaded the kids to go to school. Bailie and Bentley and Aiden had been having a wonderful game in the bathtub.
At this short notice I am not going to try to do more than start us over, because the page count is already high. It is very early for Darowil, and Kate was not on line the last time I looked.
So it will be a really early start! It is 5 a.m., here- a normal time for me to begin my day. I am busy getting ready for my visitors- one from my home village in Scotland and the other my first KP visitor from Yorkshire in England. They are both due to fly in on Monday- our Labour Day Holiday.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

marking my spot


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the opening, Lurker. Good to hear that Sam is well and that it's his computer that is sick...have been worried about him. Good to hear that the cast will be coming off this week - I'm sure he's more than ready for that to happen.

I finally have my closets cleaned out and ready to re-organize my yarn stash---the skeins I bought during the KAP are still sitting in their shopping bags. Time to organize by weight and fiber.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off Julie, and I'm glad to hear that it's Sam's computer that's sick and not him! Just about to start making the tea tonight, we've had Luke the last 2 days and I'm tired! Going to a Hobbycraft show in Glasgow tomorrow with 2 friends so I'm looking forward to that. TTYL.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I just went on to last week's TP to read the last few posts and saw that we were already into the new one! I will catch up properly later. I had the grandchildren for a short, but enjoyable spell, with not a very great deal of sleep. Once they were safely back home, it was almost time for my knitting group, and now I am home, preparing dinner, and thinking about what I may have concentration enough to work on this evening! I will look in later, but meanwhile, best wishes to all. I think for many of us, this weekend marks the changeover to winter/summer time, depending upon the hemisphere we happen to find ourselves in! We put the clocks back, so gain an hour on Sunday, but have slightly lighter mornings and significantly gloomier evenings to look forward to. When I was working, at this time of year, I always used to carry a little paper with the sunset/sunrise times: initially, it was down hill all the way, but once we got to late December, I could begin to focus on those few extra daily minutes of daylight, and it began to be possible to think ahead to spring! I am not a winter person!

Best wishes to everyone, and I will try to get back to you soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I had typed a reply, but the computer or service or something kicked me off. Am I still here? I think I am still on the first page....that's a first!

We are off for Ohio as soon as I pack up the computer and the fridge....so I won't get back here until this evening. We are out there for the final time...and the closing. Always a tough time, but beautiful time of year. Tami, I hope to get to knitting next week. 
Warm hugs and gentle thoughts for all....take care...
Carol il/oh


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning Julie, thank you for starting us out. Great that Sam is fine, but his poor computer, I think it's days are numbered with as much as he's had to have it to his computer guy lately. 
Having some visitors will be good for you, will be fun and something else to focus on other than she whom we shall not name. 
I'm still in my jammies, but I did get the plants outside all uncovered and watered. 
I'm in no hurry to accomplish anything today, just relaxing and knitting, spending time with you all. Marla and I were supposed to do something today, but whether we will get that motivated or not is anybodies guess. lol
Hugs for a good day. Don't overdo your hip. 
Hugs!!! And pats for Ringo.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the start, Julie. Good to hear that Sam is well. 
As always you are in my prayers. I think you are wise to concentrate on the good times with Fale and to keep notes on what is happening now to give to the tribunal. You have friends visiting, Ringo , yor many friends here and family all caring about you and your therapy on sticks and your faith to keep you going. I am a little better today. Unfortunately my friend Val is not well, the Dr. Thinks she had a bug hanging round and her recent flu jab has combined to knock her out. So she is in bed for a few days. We are both looking forward to being well enough to meet up for coffee. 
Take care all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When you finish your organizing you are most welcome to come do mine. Rookie....LOL.....I really need to do the same thing once I finish the other organizing in the craft room.

Julie thank you for picking up the reins for Sam while his computer is at the "spa". I spoke to him briefly a bit ago and he told me you were going to do it. Again thank you.

Will be picking up the bride at 4 to go have drinks and shop for the final decorations at Hobby Lobby. Vey exited to be invited to do this with her. She is so over the moon in love with her fiancé which I'm so pleased for her. Will try to take lots of pictures myself on Sunday so I can share with you my virtual family.

Tami I'm glad your mom's surgery went well. Prayers for a expedient healing now.

Marianne's oldest dog, PJ age 16 ha a stroke yesterday and she had to have him put down. Prayers for Marianne for comfort would be appreciated. She's also had some really rough days this past week with her mom; thought she was passing the other night her BP was so low so prayers for that also would be appreciated. Her mom seems to have rallied and her BP is better now but it is very nerve wracking for Marianne.



RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the opening, Lurker. Good to hear that Sam is well and that it's his computer that is sick...have been worried about him. Good to hear that the cast will be coming off this week - I'm sure he's more than ready for that to happen.
> 
> I finally have my closets cleaned out and ready to re-organize my yarn stash---the skeins I bought during the KAP are still sitting in their shopping bags. Time to organize by weight and fiber.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Marianne and her Mom.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Thanks for the start, Julie. Good to hear that Sam is well.
> As always you are in my prayers. I think you are wise to concentrate on the good times with Fale and to keep notes on what is happening now to give to the tribunal. You have friends visiting, Ringo , yor many friends here and family all caring about you and your therapy on sticks and your faith to keep you going.


Ditto, Julie, and thank you too, Martina, as I needed to hear some of this today myself. Sending good thoughts to both Val and you.

Gwen, enjoy this weekend! Have fun with ALL of it! Hugs to you!

Also sending Marianne positive thoughts--it's hard to lose a furbaby, even if it is his/her time...and of course keeping her mom in my thoughts as well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

One more quick thing.....used my embroidery machine like a madman/woman getting ready for KAP. Went to use it last night and even though the DONGLE lights up it is not communicating with the computer. Tried other flash drives in the slots on the computer and they work but NOOOO not the embroidery machine dongle! Yes, tried restarting etc. and still no luck. Of course, the wedding present for DD needs embroidering!
Oh well....wouldn't be normal if it worked now would it....ROFL. Guess who will be giving the wedding gift late........MOM! ROFL
FL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning folks (Saturday morning in NZ!) I just rang Sam, because we have not heard from him for so long. He is fine- the cast will come off in 5 days time- but the computer is back at the Spa- and has been for the five days previous.
> Heidi was out finally having persuaded the kids to go to school. Bailie and Bentley and Aiden had been having a wonderful game in the bathtub.
> At this short notice I am not going to try to do more than start us over, because the page count is already high. It is very early for Darowil, and Kate was not on line the last time I looked.
> So it will be a really early start! It is 5 a.m., here- a normal time for me to begin my day. I am busy getting ready for my visitors- one from my home village in Scotland and the other my first KP visitor from Yorkshire in England. They are both due to fly in on Monday- our Labour Day Holiday.


Thanks for checking on Sam and for starting the new Tea Party.
Enjoy your visitors.
Junek


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Julie to the rescue again! Thanks for taking over and for having phoned Sam to check out how he is. We are so dependant on these lousy machines aren't we&#128513;. I've just been on the phone to DH who was supposed to be flying to Alderney but the weather was against it. It s been drizzly all day here in Guernsey, and was foggy first thing, but it's very mild for the time of the year. Cats come in with wet feet and damp fur and plonk themselves on the cushions or the bed to dry. I've been out twice and got damp but not really wet, but it's not the sort of weather to be outdoors, just had lots of things to do like posting letters for DH, delivering papers to the accountants and collecting a parcel that the postman tried to deliver yesterday - annoying as I was home all day but didn't hear any door bell ring. I dropped into our local Oxfam shop just to see what was there, bought 5 wooden coat hangers, and was given 4 big bread rolls by the woman at the till! She had been given a bag of them by the woman from the sandwich shop next door at close of business, and didn't want all of them. She's a lovely person, and knows I'm keen on knitting as I bought quite a lot of yarn there after someone had given them a sack full of odds and ends. She used to do a lot of crochet until she got shoulder problems.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more quick thing.....used my embroidery machine like a madman/woman getting ready for KAP. Went to use it last night and even though the DONGLE lights up it is not communicating with the computer. Tried other flash drives in the slots on the computer and they work but NOOOO not the embroidery machine dongle! Yes, tried restarting etc. and still no luck. Of course, the wedding present for DD needs embroidering!
> Oh well....wouldn't be normal if it worked now would it....ROFL. Guess who will be giving the wedding gift late........MOM! ROFL
> FL


How annoying! I recently lost the connection between my iPad and the air printer and can't seem to get it up and running again, so I know how easily thes things happen. I am sure you have loads to do before the wedding, and your daughter will be thrilled with her present even if it is a little bit late, but it is very frustrating when we have everything planned to work 'just in time', then it doesn't. :thumbdown:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When you finish your organizing you are most welcome to come do mine. Rookie....LOL.....I really need to do the same thing once I finish the other organizing in the craft room.
> 
> Julie thank you for picking up the reins for Sam while his computer is at the "spa". I spoke to him briefly a bit ago and he told me you were going to do it. Again thank you.
> 
> ...


Glad things are well with you and your daughter!
So sorry to hear about Marianne's fur baby. We all know that sorrow. I keep her and her mom always in my daily prayers but will add extra ones for comfort and strength.
Junek


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to let you know I am here. Had computer fixed but it is not lettin


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just to let you know I am here. Had computer fixed but it is not lettin


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought I had better get a spot on the new KTP! Everyone was certainly talkative last week! I hope I can stay on top of things this week.

I hope all are well and having a good day.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning folks (Saturday morning in NZ!) I just rang Sam, because we have not heard from him for so long. He is fine- the cast will come off in 5 days time- but the computer is back at the Spa- and has been for the five days previous.
> Heidi was out finally having persuaded the kids to go to school. Bailie and Bentley and Aiden had been having a wonderful game in the bathtub.
> At this short notice I am not going to try to do more than start us over, because the page count is already high. It is very early for Darowil, and Kate was not on line the last time I looked.
> So it will be a really early start! It is 5 a.m., here- a normal time for me to begin my day. I am busy getting ready for my visitors- one from my home village in Scotland and the other my first KP visitor from Yorkshire in England. They are both due to fly in on Monday- our Labour Day Holiday.


Glad that Sam is ok and it is just his computer. 
I was surprised to see the new tea part had started. Enjoy your company


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Up early and thopught I had plenty of time to get the summary on the first page. But tricked by Julie! But it is ready to go so here it comes- I will go back and see if anything else needs to be added from overnight but only a few pages so I should be able to add it in the next hour (so if any wants to check out for last minute points check back in an hour). Photos are more up to date as Kate sent them including a update and a message that Julie had started. Otherwise I would still be reading the old one!. Now to see how well it transfers. 
Actually just be patient. I will do it as an edit then I can preview it before posting it. No preview so it will be a slow process seperating Kates photo list so it is readable. It would be nice if they could be simply cut and pasted. Actually I will at least bring up two versions of this so I can see what I am trying to do. After all I do have an ipad next to me, may as well use it.

SUMMARY

Well this summary seems to have been so appreciated and taken on by Kate and Julie to help out so we will continue. When I am in NZ Kate will continue.
Kate is keeping record of the photos for us so we can find out what has been posted and the pages for them.
This prompted me to think of recipes (not Sams opening ones, we all know where to find them.) And let me tell you not only have we covered a lot of pages we have also had a lot to report on

*RECEIPES*
Kate posted two	Baked Potato Casserole p8
Banoffee Pie for Cheats p34.
Sam 13 things you never thought you could cook in a slw cooker, http://www.answers.com/article/1204627/13-things-you-never-knew-you-could-make-in-a-crock-pot?param4=fb-demo%B6m1=food%B6m2=813711

*HAPPENINGS.*
Lots of significant illness this week	. 
*Kansasg-ma* friend broke hip then further complications but she seems to be doing OK now.
*Puplover* She has cysts on her kidneys and ovaries. Waiting tests and results.
*Gottastch* injured knee, meant to be resting it. 
*Designer* decreasing BP medications has her better than she has for years.
*Railyn* 1year post chemo and clear
*Aran* has a friend in her 80s who is dying Barrack OKitty still too thin but seems healthy now.
*Pacer* Family with the sick children now have one with cancer of the thyroid. Surgery this week over an hour from home.
*purl2diva* has finished her chemo
*Sassafras* test coming up for new diagnosis of gut (? Crohns)
*tamiohio* Mum broke her hip

*lurker* Fale seems to have been returned to Sydney just about the time she left Sydney.

*Gwen* DDs weding this coming Sunday.

*Gagesmum*, friends of theirs have lost an uncle, uncle and two friends in recent weeks. Melody and DH knew the latest friend as well.

*Gottastch* after two miscarriages following IVF her daughter has got pregnant naturally and is about 14 weeks pregnant (well around there, but I actually think this was how pregnant Kate is- maybe they will come on the same day).

*Designer*is still loving life post move and has the energy to open the workshops again but at a lower intensity. Likely to be better for all concerned- including those doing the workshops.

On the job scene *Puplovesr* husband still looking for a new job and *Kathleendoriss *DD1 lost her job due to cost restraints.

* Marge* has not been posting as it has been too hot and no air conditioner when she uses the computer.

*Melyn* has been following along but just needing her own space currently so staying in the background..

*Martina* has returned from her travels- but she bought a bug back with her.

Gottastch has just posted 2 photos on page 128! First one is a tatted snowflake and the other a baby afghan.

KTP Pictures 17/10/14  Page Contributor Content 
2 jknappva Pictures from Junes sisters blog 
6 TNS Sunrise pics
7 Nicho Yarn haul from Downunder KAP
8 Kateb Boob tube
8 Darowil Trip to Floriade (flower festival in Canberra)
25 Lurker2  Australian trip
27 cmaliza Autumn views
27 Lurker2 Sydney yarn/cowls
32 Cashmeregma Irish tearoom/ Kitchen window view
36 NanaCaren Morning coffee
37 flyty1n Utah mountains
37 Kateb Knitted dolls
50 NanaCaren Punkin Chunkin
55   
56 Bonnie Silk paintings
63 Lurker2 Yarn/View from window
64 Normaedern Baby shawl/yarn
65 Bonnie Hummingbirds at feeder
65 Tami_Ohio Arriana in Sorlennas sweater
67
72 angelam Portugal 
73 Designer1234 New pullover
74  Short sleeved pullover
74 Darowil Gumnut babies/alpacas
78 gottastch Tatted Christmas tree
78 Designer1234 Darowils alpacas
81 Lurker2 Travelling vine scarf
84 Pacer Matthews drawings/trees in fall
88 Lurker2 Trip to Brookby
90 Darowil Yarn bombed tree
91 PurpleFi Photos from US/Canada trip
93 PurpleFi View from bedroom window
98 gagesmom Cowl
98 purl2diva Ringing Out poem
99 tami_ohio Arriana
101 Darowil Sunrise
109 Bonnie Flowers
116 Pjs_loves_crochet Carens luggage!
120 Lurker2 Fale
126 NanaCaren Morning coffee
128 Agnescr Headband
128 Gottastch Tatted snowflake and tatted afghan.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks, Julie for starting the new party. I'm glad Sam is just having computer trouble & not sick.
Prefers for Mrianne & her mom, hope the BP trouble settles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry Margaret - had not thought through to that point- it was just that it suited me to start then!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Margret I love the Summry it helps those behind get caught up easier. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well not getting anywhere with things here. refuses to let me edit the photos to make themn more readable- at least they are each on one page. And decided that I will also add an attachment. But my computer is refusing to save it as a PDF and no good sending it any other way. So sorry but it will need to stay hard to read. 
I will go and finsih th eold one and add any additions to the bottom of the relevant section. But if I don't onto it it won't fit in the edited time. One advantage of being early Julie is there is less pages for me to catch up on!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening to everyone. 

Julie...Thanks for getting us started. Sorry to hear that Fale has returned to Australia, but suspected that the family would do that. No surprises on that move. Hold on to the wonderful memories of those wonderful years together. 

Darowil...Thanks for the summary. It is fantastic. Wishing you and Caren as well as others who are traveling, a wonderful and safe trip.

Gottastch...So wonderful to see you back with us and so love the tatted work that you do. Continue to share such lovely things as we won't get tired of seeing it.

Marianne...Praying for C, Mom and you during such challenging times. I hope C enjoyed my surprises for her.

Working quite a bit again this weekend so will get to bed early again tonight so that I can be up at 2:30 AM. Some of you will just be going to bed when I wake up. I think Matthew and I will go out to dinner tonight to celebrate my birthday. The boys gifted me a new rolling craft bag so that I can replace the one that has started tearing on me. They are so wonderful. My coworkers made apple crisp for my birthday treat and I received a card and some money to spend as I like. Might have to visit the yarn store.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for taking up the reins again Julie. So sorry to hear that your attempts to meet up with Fale in NZ have again been thwarted. I do hope all this is being recorded for your next tribunal. That family is unbelievable. 
I'm relieved to hear that it is the computer and not Sam that is sick. A computer can be replaced but not our Sam! 
Darowil your summary and the list of pages to find any photos is great as it is. What more do you need to do?
I've just arrived at DDs house. I'm in charge of dogs and chickens once more while they are away for half term break. Aiming to finish sewing up the jacket in the next day or two and maybe getting started on something new. I fancy making a nice warm cowl for winter! Have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more quick thing.....used my embroidery machine like a madman/woman getting ready for KAP. Went to use it last night and even though the DONGLE lights up it is not communicating with the computer. Tried other flash drives in the slots on the computer and they work but NOOOO not the embroidery machine dongle! Yes, tried restarting etc. and still no luck. Of course, the wedding present for DD needs embroidering!
> Oh well....wouldn't be normal if it worked now would it....ROFL. Guess who will be giving the wedding gift late........MOM! ROFL
> FL


Oh no-what a time for the dongle to go on strike.
But great that you are out with her today for wedding things- maybe she listened to you the other day.
Prayers for MArianne and her Mum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well all caught up and nothing else toad to the summary (though I may have missed a recipe!). But you will all survive I'm sure withjout it if I did).

And now down to breakfast, put the last Chirstmas Puds on (mixed them and cooked 3 yesterday) 2 for this morning. And then I will put tea on as well (slow cooker meal). 
And then get organsied for a country show tomorrow that the Knitting Guild has been invited to, Hope to sell some stuff there as well as encourage knitting. Might also be teaching magic loop- not sure on that one! Though I always have some wanting to know how to do it. I'm actually making up some beginning knitting socks kits with all they need to knit a pair of socks on magic loop. See how they sell.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Made it on page 2! Thank you Julie for subbing for Sam. Sam, glad it's the computer that's out of sorts and not you. 

Prayers for Marianne; I know losing a pet is terribly difficult. 

Caren, I'm so excited for your trip. Lived in the Midlands for 9 mos. back in the 80s, and haven't been back, but would love to. Have a wonderful trip.

Daughter and grandson came over to play trains this am. There's nothing so spirit-lifting as spending time with that dear little boy. When they were leaving, I told Simon that I loved him. His mom said, "What do you say Simon when someone says I love you?" Simon, who just started a German immersion pre-school, said, "Ich liebe dich." I melted.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marianne's oldest dog, PJ age 16 ha a stroke yesterday and she had to have him put down. Prayers for Marianne for comfort would be appreciated. She's also had some really rough days this past week with her mom; thought she was passing the other night her BP was so low so prayers for that also would be appreciated. Her mom seems to have rallied and her BP is better now but it is very nerve wracking for Marianne.


Certainly! Here's hoping Marianne's DM will be in a better state now, and Marianne is less stressed and upset.
All the very best for you and DDs wedding. Hope you really enjoy it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, so sad to loose beloved fur baby. Hugs. Healing energy for you and your mom.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Just a quick note--Julie, thanks for the start. Darowil, thanks for the summary. Marianne, so very sorry about your beloved fur baby, hope your mom gets better fast. Gwen, good luck with wedding. Sam, sorry computer is sick but glad you are OK. All have safe travels, prayers for those in need.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening to everyone.
> 
> Julie...Thanks for getting us started. Sorry to hear that Fale has returned to Australia, but suspected that the family would do that. No surprises on that move. Hold on to the wonderful memories of those wonderful years together.
> 
> ...


A very happy birthday!! I hope it's not to late for the birthday wishes!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just catching up and so glad we have Julie to start us off while Sam's computer is on the fritz again. Bummer that. I love having a summary also, I know it takes time to do, and I so much appreciate that you do it. 
Chilly here this morning, leaves on the trees are falling or fading fast. Was amazed at the sound of the falling leaves as I took Molly for a walk in our park. I'd not realized how much noise the yellow leaves from the ancient cottonwood trees made as they rattled and rustled down to the ground. It is again a delightful fall day here.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday!! I hope it's not to late for the birthday wishes!
> Junek


Matthew and I went to Olive Garden to celebrate a nice peaceful meal. No singing and clapping, but very good food. I have leftovers for lunch tomorrow. I kindly eat his salad and my soup and get full so bring part of my meal home. He loves the bread sticks and steals the black olives from the top of the salad. Just a wonderful mother and son dinner. DH was sleeping as he works 3rd shift and DS#1 had to work a closing shift tonight so we have food to feed them. Thanks for the wonderful birthday wishes. Hope your day is just as nice as ours is today.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A bit late but Happy Birthday, Pacer. Glad you and Matthew had an enjoyable meal.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

P


pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to Olive Garden to celebrate a nice peaceful meal. No singing and clapping, but very good food. I have leftovers for lunch tomorrow. I kindly eat his salad and my soup and get full so bring part of my meal home. He loves the bread sticks and steals the black olives from the top of the salad. Just a wonderful mother and son dinner. DH was sleeping as he works 3rd shift and DS#1 had to work a closing shift tonight so we have food to feed them. Thanks for the wonderful birthday wishes. Hope your day is just as nice as ours is today.


Sounds like a very nice birthday dinner. Happy Day and happy year ahead, Pacer.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Add my happy birthday, too!


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello Ladies & Gents(?)

Love reading your posts. This is such a supportive group and everyone is so friendly. You should all be very proud of yourselves!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary, sorry I missed your birthday...wishing you all the best!! Wonderful to hear of your nice dinner out with your special guy -- or can I claim him as our "special guy" which is how we feel about him and his drawings and contributions to the KAP? I have new favorite meal at Olive Garden which is the gorgonzola steak pasta....delicious.



pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to Olive Garden to celebrate a nice peaceful meal. No singing and clapping, but very good food. I have leftovers for lunch tomorrow. I kindly eat his salad and my soup and get full so bring part of my meal home. He loves the bread sticks and steals the black olives from the top of the salad. Just a wonderful mother and son dinner. DH was sleeping as he works 3rd shift and DS#1 had to work a closing shift tonight so we have food to feed them. Thanks for the wonderful birthday wishes. Hope your day is just as nice as ours is today.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Mary. How nice that you and Matthew were able to have a special meal together.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, glad you and Matthew had special meal.
Darlene, hope you had nice visit with your son and are feeling better.
Wombat, welcome, come often.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday!! I hope it's not to late for the birthday wishes!
> Junek


Pacer, I would wish you a happy b-day also. Hope it was a good one.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

machriste said:


> Made it on page 2! Thank you Julie for subbing for Sam. Sam, glad it's the computer that's out of sorts and not you.
> 
> Prayers for Marianne; I know losing a pet is terribly difficult.
> 
> ...


Such a sweet story...warmed my heart too.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, I hope you enjoy your visit with Pamela next week. She is a sweet lady and quite talented in number of crafts. She's a good friend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

AWKKKKKK....Did we miss your birthday????? If so then HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY and hope it was wonderful. Now if your co-workers just surprised you early that celebrate on and again Happy birthday!

Julie great start of the new KTP and Margaret fantastic summary of last week.


pacer said:


> Good evening to everyone.
> 
> Julie...Thanks for getting us started. Sorry to hear that Fale has returned to Australia, but suspected that the family would do that. No surprises on that move. Hold on to the wonderful memories of those wonderful years together.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think she did listen. We had a wonderful time shopping and then I treated her to dinner. We talked quite a bit and lots of hugs from her. We are all so excited about Sunday. She wants me there early to help keep her calm.



darowil said:


> Oh no-what a time for the dongle to go on strike.
> But great that you are out with her today for wedding things- maybe she listened to you the other day.
> Prayers for MArianne and her Mum.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the opening, Lurker. Good to hear that Sam is well and that it's his computer that is sick...have been worried about him. Good to hear that the cast will be coming off this week - I'm sure he's more than ready for that to happen.
> 
> I finally have my closets cleaned out and ready to re-organize my yarn stash---the skeins I bought during the KAP are still sitting in their shopping bags. Time to organize by weight and fiber.


Having been off ktp and not, as usual, getting to finish last week, don't know who has been on or not. Glad it is the computer at the spa and not our Sam.

Sam, take your time bringing your arm back to full strength.

Julie, how are things going with you?

On the stash note, my DM is clearing out her stash. I am checking what she is packing to sell to make sure not much of the charity stash is sold by accident.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When you finish your organizing you are most welcome to come do mine. Rookie....LOL.....I really need to do the same thing once I finish the other organizing in the craft room.
> 
> Julie thank you for picking up the reins for Sam while his computer is at the "spa". I spoke to him briefly a bit ago and he told me you were going to do it. Again thank you.
> 
> ...


Sounds like lots of fun for you Gwennie.

{{{{{{{{{{Marianne}}}}}}}}}}}} The angels are playing with PJ in the fields over the rainbow bridge.
Also for your mum, low BP can be very scary, I know as there are times when mine sits 90/60. Know we are all here for you and I, for one, will love to hear her story of her life. Would you be able to pass on, from your mum, some of the stories of her youth, please?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When you finish your organizing you are most welcome to come do mine. Rookie....LOL.....I really need to do the same thing once I finish the other organizing in the craft room.
> 
> Julie thank you for picking up the reins for Sam while his computer is at the "spa". I spoke to him briefly a bit ago and he told me you were going to do it. Again thank you.
> 
> ...


Hope that you had a great time with your daughter, so glad that she asked you to go with her and that things seem to be more back to normal. 
So sorry for Marianne, that is so hard to have to do, even though it is the right and best thing. And prayers for her and her mom also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> One more quick thing.....used my embroidery machine like a madman/woman getting ready for KAP. Went to use it last night and even though the DONGLE lights up it is not communicating with the computer. Tried other flash drives in the slots on the computer and they work but NOOOO not the embroidery machine dongle! Yes, tried restarting etc. and still no luck. Of course, the wedding present for DD needs embroidering!
> Oh well....wouldn't be normal if it worked now would it....ROFL. Guess who will be giving the wedding gift late........MOM! ROFL
> FL


On no!!! It never fails does it? I sure hope that you are able to get it figured out though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Margaret, that is some summary, you really do a thorough job, and it is very helpful, even if we've caught up, it's nice to be able to see where to find things that we didn't get a chance to copy or save, like the recipes. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening to everyone.
> 
> Julie...Thanks for getting us started. Sorry to hear that Fale has returned to Australia, but suspected that the family would do that. No surprises on that move. Hold on to the wonderful memories of those wonderful years together.
> 
> ...


How did we miss that it's your birthday? 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sounds like a good one, and prayers for many more great ones to come.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well all caught up and nothing else toad to the summary (though I may have missed a recipe!). But you will all survive I'm sure withjout it if I did).
> 
> And now down to breakfast, put the last Chirstmas Puds on (mixed them and cooked 3 yesterday) 2 for this morning. And then I will put tea on as well (slow cooker meal).
> And then get organsied for a country show tomorrow that the Knitting Guild has been invited to, Hope to sell some stuff there as well as encourage knitting. Might also be teaching magic loop- not sure on that one! Though I always have some wanting to know how to do it. I'm actually making up some beginning knitting socks kits with all they need to knit a pair of socks on magic loop. See how they sell.


Great idea on the beginning sock kits, hope that they sell well. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Made it on page 2! Thank you Julie for subbing for Sam. Sam, glad it's the computer that's out of sorts and not you.
> 
> Prayers for Marianne; I know losing a pet is terribly difficult.
> 
> ...


Awe, that's sweet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think she did listen. We had a wonderful time shopping and then I treated her to dinner. We talked quite a bit and lots of hugs from her. We are all so excited about Sunday. She wants me there early to help keep her calm.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I had typed a reply, but the computer or service or something kicked me off. Am I still here? I think I am still on the first page....that's a first!
> 
> We are off for Ohio as soon as I pack up the computer and the fridge....so I won't get back here until this evening. We are out there for the final time...and the closing. Always a tough time, but beautiful time of year. Tami, I hope to get to knitting next week.
> Warm hugs and gentle thoughts for all....take care...
> Carol il/oh


I'm in Ohio too. Wasn't sure till this. Morning if I would make the trip or not. h
had a great trip. I know we'll meet up one of these times. Typing on the phone. Not easy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I posted on the old KTP and cant do a big copy on my phone and am too tired to type it all over. Glad Sam is ok. I was getting worried.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer. Happy Birthday. I'm sure it was very special as are you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, glad you are having good visit.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Firstly, Pacer - Happy Birthday, hope you have a great dinner.

Secondly, I have 5 new furbabies. Mind you, in 8 or so weeks these will be in new homes. To help tell in the picture, one is black with white markings, one is grey with white markings, one is white with grey spots and the last 2 are lilacs like mum, who is a lilac point rag doll, and yes, these are full rag doll.

I know these are a little blurred, not sure what is going on with the camera I used. Will be putting up more pics when they are eyes open and active.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, thank you so much for the summary and how wonderful with re iOS and photo pages!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations on The new baby kittens !!! Look forward to watching g them grow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, glad you are having good visit.


Thank you. I wish all of you could know my sisters. they could both. be interior designers and the one I'm staying with is so talented with cooking and many other things.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mary! I know that you and Matthew had a wonderful dinner. I have not been to Olive Garden in a while and it really sounds good!

Julie, thank you for starting the new KTP. I want you to enjoy your visitors and not worry about your other situation. We are all here for you.

Marianne, so sorry about your baby. I know that it is hard, especially with the worry about your mom. I hope that the BP will continue to improve. Take care of yourself as much as possible.

Gwen, I'm glad that you got to go out with the bride! Even better that you enjoyed the time spent together. My DD and I went out last night and just had a fun time being together.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

hi guys, i have been away a while, i have lurked some each wk, just seems time gets away from me, either i am so tired from cleaning and just want to crash on the couch. i do miss all of you. i loved the pictures from the KAP and the ones from across the pond also. good fellowship. 
marianne i hope your mom pulls through this, and so sorry about your fur baby. its so hard to give one up after that many yrs being a part of your family. we have done it several times and its never easy. we still have the 2 cats inside and our snorkie maddi, she rules the roost. we had some outside kitties and finally got little dip (he has one ear dipped in white otherwise bk) to come to us and he is so lovey dovey, i just had to find him an inside home and forever, so bj had a cousin who came and got him. i hated to see him go, but i want him to be with someone who can give him attention, i do miss him coming up to rub on me at night when i go out with maddi. now we are gonna work on his sis, calli, the little calico. 
jules i honestly think that family of Fales needs to be taken out behind the wood shed like they used to do in the old days and some one talk some sense into them one way or another. they really like my aunt always said, make my butt crave a dill pickle. 
i am sorry for all who have lost loved ones and the ones still going through tough times. 
bj had a melanoma removed and it was biopsied and was cancer so had that removed, they removed another place was ok, but he did have a PET scan and we just heard that his body is clear now they saw no more cancer on him. so thats a big relief. he is working so much overtime these days, but it should level out once the new guy is really trained, his schedule will change so we gotta get used to that. but we trudge on. i am gonna try to stay caught up this wkend. but its the wk when i loose out. but i do think of you all and sure enjoyed all the pictures. its good to put faces to the names. love to you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think she did listen. We had a wonderful time shopping and then I treated her to dinner. We talked quite a bit and lots of hugs from her. We are all so excited about Sunday. She wants me there early to help keep her calm.


Thats slightly different to the other day- you didn't exctly keep her calm! But how good that she does see as a calming influence despite the other day. Can't imagine why you would all be excited.lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Margaret, that is some summary, you really do a thorough job, and it is very helpful, even if we've caught up, it's nice to be able to see where to find things that we didn't get a chance to copy or save, like the recipes.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Thank you.


I find it useful as the week goes to check it sometimes when someone says something that I don't remeber what happened- and now I usually have it sitting on my computer easy to check. So its helping me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Firstly, Pacer - Happy Birthday, hope you have a great dinner.
> 
> Secondly, I have 5 new furbabies. Mind you, in 8 or so weeks these will be in new homes. To help tell in the picture, one is black with white markings, one is grey with white markings, one is white with grey spots and the last 2 are lilacs like mum, who is a lilac point rag doll, and yes, these are full rag doll.
> 
> I know these are a little blurred, not sure what is going on with the camera I used. Will be putting up more pics when they are eyes open and active.


Awe!!!! Congratulations on your babies, it will be so much to watch the grow and develop with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> hi guys, i have been away a while, i have lurked some each wk, just seems time gets away from me, either i am so tired from cleaning and just want to crash on the couch. i do miss all of you. i loved the pictures from the KAP and the ones from across the pond also. good fellowship.
> marianne i hope your mom pulls through this, and so sorry about your fur baby. its so hard to give one up after that many yrs being a part of your family. we have done it several times and its never easy. we still have the 2 cats inside and our snorkie maddi, she rules the roost. we had some outside kitties and finally got little dip (he has one ear dipped in white otherwise bk) to come to us and he is so lovey dovey, i just had to find him an inside home and forever, so bj had a cousin who came and got him. i hated to see him go, but i want him to be with someone who can give him attention, i do miss him coming up to rub on me at night when i go out with maddi. now we are gonna work on his sis, calli, the little calico.
> jules i honestly think that family of Fales needs to be taken out behind the wood shed like they used to do in the old days and some one talk some sense into them one way or another. they really like my aunt always said, make my butt crave a dill pickle.
> i am sorry for all who have lost loved ones and the ones still going through tough times.
> bj had a melanoma removed and it was biopsied and was cancer so had that removed, they removed another place was ok, but he did have a PET scan and we just heard that his body is clear now they saw no more cancer on him. so thats a big relief. he is working so much overtime these days, but it should level out once the new guy is really trained, his schedule will change so we gotta get used to that. but we trudge on. i am gonna try to stay caught up this wkend. but its the wk when i loose out. but i do think of you all and sure enjoyed all the pictures. its good to put faces to the names. love to you all.


Not good news about the melanoma but is good that none anywhere else. Are they doing any followup treatment?
Good to see you when you can make it here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Southern Gal, so glad that BJ is clear of cancer, I can't even imagine what a relief that is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Firstly, Pacer - Happy Birthday, hope you have a great dinner.
> 
> Secondly, I have 5 new furbabies. Mind you, in 8 or so weeks these will be in new homes. To help tell in the picture, one is black with white markings, one is grey with white markings, one is white with grey spots and the last 2 are lilacs like mum, who is a lilac point rag doll, and yes, these are full rag doll.
> 
> I know these are a little blurred, not sure what is going on with the camera I used. Will be putting up more pics when they are eyes open and active.


How nice toahve some kittens even if only for a few weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I find it useful as the week goes to check it sometimes when someone says something that I don't remeber what happened- and now I usually have it sitting on my computer easy to check. So its helping me too.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pacer, Happy birthday, I'm glad you had a nice supper out with Matthew.I've only eaten at Olive GArden once, I liked it but DH doesn't so will only go again if he isn't along.

Darowil, that summary is great, you have sure been busy. Thanks so much.

Southern Gal, great news that your DHs cancer was all removed.

Daralene, have a great weekend with your family & safe travels.

I got my house whipped into shape again today, even got one bedroom totally cleaned all the bedding & curtains & windows washed, I want to do at least one room each week until I get it all done.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1220am and I am just caught up with last weeks and todays ktp.


Happy Birthday Pacer.

Day was long but had fun. Sorry for such a short post but I am exhausted. Have to get up early tomorrow, last minute shopping before dropping off Gage at Nana's(my mom) and heading off to the wedding.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not good news about the melanoma but is good that none anywhere else. Are they doing any followup treatment?
> Good to see you when you can make it here.


no follow up treatments, the surgeon felt very confident that he got it all. this was sure a eye opening experience. anything different on your body, get it checked out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Southern Gal said:


> no follow up treatments, the surgeon felt very confident that he got it all. this was sure a eye opening experience. anything different on your body, get it checked out.


Thats great and a great relief as well.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> Thats great and a great relief as well.


Hi darowil

How are you? Have you finished your travels? Actually, I'm remembering that you'll be off on another trip soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hi darowil
> 
> How are you? Have you finished your travels? Actually, I'm remembering that you'll be off on another trip soon.


Been back for a couple of weeks I guess and yes off again in about 3 weeks- this time to NZ.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pacer. I missed your birthday but Happy Birthday all the same. Sounds like you had a great meal out with Matthew. I hope your celebrations continue all week! x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Add my happy birthday, too!


Mine too. Sorry it's late.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Julie thanks for starting this weeks TP, happy that it's Sam's puter that is sick and not him.
Belated birthday wishes to Pacer
Gwen on the final countdown to the wedding,good luck and plenty of fun the whole day .
Good thoughts for any who need them,happy safe travelling too.
Darowil the summery is welcomed
Dull windy day here with rain blowing through so no chance of getting the washing out so it will have to be the dryer.
TC all and have a great weekend x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, enjoy wedding.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Add my happy birthday, too!


And mine Mary!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 7.7c/46f at 05:39. Still a tad dark out. For all my UK friends don't forget to set your clocks back tonight. 

Today's coffee. 

Gentle healing thoughts going out to those needing them. Friendly hugs for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is a reply in general, I am sorry I have not replied individually, but Margaret says I need not worry about that-so blame her!
Today has not been my best day ever.- it is not nice coming up front to so much hatred, as has been spewed at me, and when it involves the loss of the one I had thought was my life's partner, very difficult. I have spent most of the day in bed, the last three hours actually asleep- so that is a positive. 
I had some help and have put most of Fale's things that were in his room into bags. I will hang on to them for a while longer, but it sort of feels like I am starting to accept he may never come home. I have not yet taken down the notices I had on the doors to help him find his way round the house.
The bedding on his bed has all been taken off- to be washed given the time to get it done- he was very unwilling to have things removed for washing. Everything is new on the bed, ready for Ruthie's visit. 
Alastair is all lined up ready to go to the airport on Monday. just one snag, Ruthie never told me her flight number, only her arrival time- so that may prove a bit tricky. 
Ringo had chosen to sleep on the dog cushion by the back door- he will be so glad to welcome another person- we probably will have to make firm boundaries once Ruthie is here.
Joy (Heiens), Pamela is due in Mid-night the same day as Ruthie, we may go around the two local yarn shops- I am waiting to hear from her- there is a cousin (?) somewhere to the north, that they may be staying with.
Meanwhile life does go on- even if I am tired out by recent events. I have had the best part of two years getting used to being on my own. The major thing I would change if I could, is the in-laws. I don't think that is being realistic, though. 
So I continue with my knitting, while I am able to sit. I am thinking seriously of investing in a new computer chair, I spend so much time there. - might be a project for Monday.
Life does go on.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good very early morning to you Julie. It is hard at times to make the choice to move on. I can only imagine how it must feel. It would have been good to have a flight # and not just the time. I have been guilty of just giving the time of arrival and not the flight# once or twice. 
Giant hugs for you and give rings a pat on the head from me. Enjoy your company, I am sure I don't have to tell you that though.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Up early to get Molly's insulin and breakfast. She is looking quite good and I think may have even lost another pound or two.
Juie, and all those in sorrow, healing thoughts and prayers for you. My mother would often make us repeat, "I am a survivor, I can cope" and she showed us this by her example. That dear Julie, and all the friends here with problems, is the fine example you are showing me, that of coping.
I am excited about a 3 hour seminar on tying streamer flies. I am always glad to pick up new tips and techniques to make them easier and learn new patterns. Fly tying is, in many ways, a lot like knitting, a thread art. Much love and care to all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Glad you got some sleep Julie, and putting things away is a practical step for you and if Fale does come back you can soon put things back again.. It will be good for you to have a visitor, enjoy the time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to Olive Garden to celebrate a nice peaceful meal. No singing and clapping, but very good food. I have leftovers for lunch tomorrow. I kindly eat his salad and my soup and get full so bring part of my meal home. He loves the bread sticks and steals the black olives from the top of the salad. Just a wonderful mother and son dinner. DH was sleeping as he works 3rd shift and DS#1 had to work a closing shift tonight so we have food to feed them. Thanks for the wonderful birthday wishes. Hope your day is just as nice as ours is today.


I don't think I've been to Olive Garden in 10 yrs. My daughter cooks such good Italian, that restaurant food wouldn't taste as good. But it sounds like you and Matthew have worked out a great way to share your meal!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Hello Ladies & Gents(?)
> 
> Love reading your posts. This is such a supportive group and everyone is so friendly. You should all be very proud of yourselves!


You'll have to join us more often and share what's on your needles. Always a pleasure when you drop in!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I think she did listen. We had a wonderful time shopping and then I treated her to dinner. We talked quite a bit and lots of hugs from her. We are all so excited about Sunday. She wants me there early to help keep her calm.


I'm so excited for you both! It sounds like a perfect match for her whole family and, of course, the lucky groom!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Firstly, Pacer - Happy Birthday, hope you have a great dinner.
> 
> Secondly, I have 5 new furbabies. Mind you, in 8 or so weeks these will be in new homes. To help tell in the picture, one is black with white markings, one is grey with white markings, one is white with grey spots and the last 2 are lilacs like mum, who is a lilac point rag doll, and yes, these are full rag doll.
> 
> I know these are a little blurred, not sure what is going on with the camera I used. Will be putting up more pics when they are eyes open and active.


There's nothing as sweet as kittens.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Southern Gal said:



> hi guys, i have been away a while, i have lurked some each wk, just seems time gets away from me, either i am so tired from cleaning and just want to crash on the couch. i do miss all of you. i loved the pictures from the KAP and the ones from across the pond also. good fellowship.
> marianne i hope your mom pulls through this, and so sorry about your fur baby. its so hard to give one up after that many yrs being a part of your family. we have done it several times and its never easy. we still have the 2 cats inside and our snorkie maddi, she rules the roost. we had some outside kitties and finally got little dip (he has one ear dipped in white otherwise bk) to come to us and he is so lovey dovey, i just had to find him an inside home and forever, so bj had a cousin who came and got him. i hated to see him go, but i want him to be with someone who can give him attention, i do miss him coming up to rub on me at night when i go out with maddi. now we are gonna work on his sis, calli, the little calico.
> jules i honestly think that family of Fales needs to be taken out behind the wood shed like they used to do in the old days and some one talk some sense into them one way or another. they really like my aunt always said, make my butt crave a dill pickle.
> i am sorry for all who have lost loved ones and the ones still going through tough times.
> bj had a melanoma removed and it was biopsied and was cancer so had that removed, they removed another place was ok, but he did have a PET scan and we just heard that his body is clear now they saw no more cancer on him. so thats a big relief. he is working so much overtime these days, but it should level out once the new guy is really trained, his schedule will change so we gotta get used to that. but we trudge on. i am gonna try to stay caught up this wkend. but its the wk when i loose out. but i do think of you all and sure enjoyed all the pictures. its good to put faces to the names. love to you all.


I've missed you but it sounds like you've been very busy. I'm so glad to hear the cancer scare over! That's good news that he's cancer free.
Drop by when you can.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Dismissed you but it sounds like you've been very busy. I'm so glad to hear the cancer scare over! That's good news that he's cancer free.
> Drop by when you can.
> Hugs,
> Junek


somehow I don't really think you were telling Southern Gal that you had dismissed here- this lovely spell check. 
Well I guess you could get away with insulting someone that way and blame it on spellcheck!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess this make you a kitty grandma! Congrats! Wish I could get one they are adorable. 


busyworkerbee said:


> Firstly, Pacer - Happy Birthday, hope you have a great dinner.
> 
> Secondly, I have 5 new furbabies. Mind you, in 8 or so weeks these will be in new homes. To help tell in the picture, one is black with white markings, one is grey with white markings, one is white with grey spots and the last 2 are lilacs like mum, who is a lilac point rag doll, and yes, these are full rag doll.
> 
> I know these are a little blurred, not sure what is going on with the camera I used. Will be putting up more pics when they are eyes open and active.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 7.7c/46f at 05:39. Still a tad dark out. For all my UK friends don't forget to set your clocks back tonight.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Gentle healing thoughts going out to those needing them. Friendly hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren! Love the coffee and breakfast looks yummy!! I'm going to have to start having my second breakfast when I see your post...it always makes me realize how long it's been since I ate!!
Not long now before you're "getting on that jet plane" and are off on your adventure. I'm looking forward to sharing it through your pictures and posts!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabulous picture Caren.


NanaCaren said:


> Good very early morning to you Julie. It is hard at times to make the choice to move on. I can only imagine how it must feel. It would have been good to have a flight # and not just the time. I have been guilty of just giving the time of arrival and not the flight# once or twice.
> Giant hugs for you and give rings a pat on the head from me. Enjoy your company, I am sure I don't have to tell you that though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a reply in general, I am sorry I have not replied individually, but Margaret says I need not worry about that-so blame her!
> Today has not been my best day ever.- it is not nice coming up front to so much hatred, as has been spewed at me, and when it involves the loss of the one I had thought was my life's partner, very difficult. I have spent most of the day in bed, the last three hours actually asleep- so that is a positive.
> I had some help and have put most of Fale's things that were in his room into bags. I will hang on to them for a while longer, but it sort of feels like I am starting to accept he may never come home. I have not yet taken down the notices I had on the doors to help him find his way round the house.
> The bedding on his bed has all been taken off- to be washed given the time to get it done- he was very unwilling to have things removed for washing. Everything is new on the bed, ready for Ruthie's visit.
> ...


Yes Julie life does go on and at least you have something to look forward to today (for you and 15 minutes away for me).
Whats especially hard for you with Fale is the not knowing whether you will ever see him again let alone have him back home. And being so close to seeing him a couple of times and them deliberately removing him makes it especially tough at the moment.
And as you say being the subject of such vitriol has to be really hard to deal with. And for some reason it is the negative responses from people that have the most impact on us. Why doesn't that the fact you are loved here cancel that out? This is not a critiscm of you but a reflection of how most of us would respond in your situation. Many of us take on board critiscm but brush off praise or appreciation so it doesn't have the chance to build us up as it should.
So remember Julie you are loved here and let that help you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie you sound good in your post. It is good to see that despite the pain/saddness you have chosen to move forward and continue to have a good and blessed future. Very difficult I know and acknowledge that there will still be difficult days but you are such a strong and talented woman. You are an inspiration in coping. Much love and hugs to you dear Julie.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Julie, I know you're so very tired of beating your head against that particular brick wall. I know it's hard living without your beloved Fale but you've done everything humanly possible
I hope you can rest easier with time. And I hope you can enjoy your visitors. Praying for a cessation of pain and a measure of comfort for you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 1220am and I am just caught up with last weeks and todays ktp.
> 
> Happy Birthday Pacer.
> 
> Day was long but had fun. Sorry for such a short post but I am exhausted. Have to get up early tomorrow, last minute shopping before dropping off Gage at Nana's(my mom) and heading off to the wedding.


 I hope you can rest so you'll enjoy the wedding.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good very early morning to you Julie. It is hard at times to make the choice to move on. I can only imagine how it must feel. It would have been good to have a flight # and not just the time. I have been guilty of just giving the time of arrival and not the flight# once or twice.
> Giant hugs for you and give rings a pat on the head from me. Enjoy your company, I am sure I don't have to tell you that though.


Thanks, Caren, for that glorious sunrise. After that spectacular sunrise, the day has to be wonderful!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is currently 7.7c/46f at 05:39. Still a tad dark out. For all my UK friends don't forget to set your clocks back tonight.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Gentle healing thoughts going out to those needing them. Friendly hugs for everyone.


Good morning Caren, thank you for lovely coffee, I have mine in hand and two small dogs ripping through the house like a locomotive. lol Poor little Pico, Buster sat on her, but she recovered in a record speed that would make Nascar proud. lol We call the house, Daytona, the way they zip around the loveseat, through the dinning room/office, take the circuit around the kitchen and then zip back and repeat, and they always go the same direction too. lol I need to get a video of them.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> somehow I don't really think you were telling Southern Gal that you had dismissed here- this lovely spell check.
> Well I guess you could get away with insulting someone that way and blame it on spellcheck!


This smart-a**ed tablet. Of course, I went back and edited it. But it's sneaky and changes things after we hit send!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like you have everything well in hand for your visitors coming and all.
> I know it must be difficult packing up Fales things and clearing the room, but you are right, it must be done, and hopefully somehow, by January at the very least, you will get some good news. Moving forward though is necessary.
> HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And pats to Ringo too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Great sunrise Caren, love the reflection on the pond.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, thank you for lovely coffee, I have mine in hand and two small dogs ripping through the house like a locomotive. lol Poor little Pico, Buster sat on her, but she recovered in a record speed that would make Nascar proud. lol We call the house, Daytona, the way they zip around the loveseat, through the dinning room/office, take the circuit around the kitchen and then zip back and repeat, and they always go the same direction too. lol I need to get a video of them.


 I love it...you could put the video on YouTube and call it Doggie NASCAR! You'd probably get a million hits!
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I love it...you could put the video on YouTube and call it Doggie NASCAR! You'd probably get a million hits!
> Junek


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Today has not been my best day ever.- it is not nice coming up front to so much hatred, as has been spewed at me, and when it involves the loss of the one I had thought was my life's partner, very difficult. I have spent most of the day in bed, the last three hours actually asleep- so that is a positive.
> 
> oh, jules my heart hurts for you. your such a sweet and great person, this is just so sad. i just can not perseve of something like this happening like this in real life.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good very early morning to you Julie. It is hard at times to make the choice to move on. I can only imagine how it must feel. It would have been good to have a flight # and not just the time. I have been guilty of just giving the time of arrival and not the flight# once or twice.
> Giant hugs for you and give rings a pat on the head from me. Enjoy your company, I am sure I don't have to tell you that though.


That is such a beautiful sunrise picture Caren. Thank you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren, lovely photo-- I love the reflections in the pond.


Here's a photo of the beloved afghan. We've already seen Sam's afghan held by Joy...and I'm hoping that Paula will post a photo of the afghan she won in the raffle. If you want to identify your square(s), you can PM me and I'll make note of it.

Julie . so glad that you are having visitors. It will help bring some extra conversation and laughter to your home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, it must have been a difficult task packing up all of Fale's things but hopefully something good will come from the Tribunal in January. Even if Fale's family is acting like a bunch of lunatics, remember you have" family" here you can talk with & who care about you
I'm so glad you are having some company to get your mind on other things. 

Caren, what a beautiful sunrise!

Gwen, I hope all goes well with the wedding, enjoy.

Rookie, thanks so much for posting the photo of the afghan, I see one of my squares & recognize that lovely one that Daralene made with the I-cord.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Good Saturday morning from the southern shore of Lake Erie. The sun finally showed up....1 1/2 hours after sunrise. Now it's playing hide 'n' seek with the clouds. Leaves are falling like crazy. Yeah, it's a bit chilly, too  Lake is calm and there are a fair number of boats out on the lake....some fishing, others running fast. All-in-all a lovely day!

More family is coming in a few hours, so gotta' rush to get organized (HA!). Let's hope this note will get me notices that there have been replies on the KTP.

Good wishes for all!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Rookie, thanks for showing the afghan to us.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning Caren, thank you for lovely coffee, I have mine in hand and two small dogs ripping through the house like a locomotive. lol Poor little Pico, Buster sat on her, but she recovered in a record speed that would make Nascar proud. lol We call the house, Daytona, the way they zip around the loveseat, through the dinning room/office, take the circuit around the kitchen and then zip back and repeat, and they always go the same direction too. lol I need to get a video of them.


Good morning Kaye sounds like my house but its cats here and they run up the stairs as well. Mostly in the middle of the night so more like endurance racing. :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

angelam said:


> That is such a beautiful sunrise picture Caren. Thank you.


Oh, yes, would just echo that-- lovely with the tree silhouettes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning Kaye sounds like my house but its cats here and they run up the stairs as well. Mostly in the middle of the night so more like endurance racing. :roll:


LOL!! With our cats, it's usually something hitting the floor in the middle of the night, then a cat running the other way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie -- the maple leaf, perhaps?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, it must have been a difficult task packing up all of Fale's things but hopefully something good will come from the Tribunal in January. Even if Fale's family is acting like a bunch of lunatics, remember you have" family" here you can talk with & who care about you
> I'm so glad you are having some company to get your mind on other things.
> 
> Caren, what a beautiful sunrise!
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary, sorry I missed your birthday...wishing you all the best!! Wonderful to hear of your nice dinner out with your special guy -- or can I claim him as our "special guy" which is how we feel about him and his drawings and contributions to the KAP? I have new favorite meal at Olive Garden which is the gorgonzola steak pasta....delicious.


That sounds tasty. We went with the never ending bowl and a small dessert. Of course you can claim Matthew as our special guy. He is already planning on the next KAP so I hope we will have one.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I received two red-on-white maple leaf squares and one solid reddish maple leaf, knitters. Until I get my paper work organized I can't verify on this afghan. Sorry.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, lovely photo-- I love the reflections in the pond.
> 
> Here's a photo of the beloved afghan. We've already seen Sam's afghan held by Joy...and I'm hoping that Paula will post a photo of the afghan she won in the raffle. If you want to identify your square(s), you can PM me and I'll make note of it.
> 
> Julie . so glad that you are having visitors. It will help bring some extra conversation and laughter to your home.


Thank you so much for the picture of the afghan. It's beautiful!
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo of the beloved afghan.
> 
> Wow! It's a beautiful afghan!!! And all that love woven in! So fun to see it. Thanks for the pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, hugs. Love the thought of a gratitude list. 
KTP, my family, Maya, my sangha are high on mine. I am hoping Maya and I can have a walk today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for all of the birthday wishes. I did work most of the day so it was a subdued birthday. That was okay as it is just my DH and sons who live here. Other family is hours away and in different states. I did enjoy the gifts of love from the guys and dinner with Matthew was a nice to share how his day is going. That is a real treat. I was allowed a sample of wine, but Matthew reminded me that I was driving so could not have any more. I worked a little more than 7 hours today starting at 4 AM. I am tired, but need to do laundry and get ready for a busy day tomorrow. Church, knitting class and then back to church for a pig roast. I will miss the afternoon service, but will go for the dinner. Matthew and I are the only ones in our family who really enjoy Olive Garden, although DS#1 will go sometimes. 

Gwen...Tomorrow is the big day. Even though you had little time to prepare, it will be nice to have it done and enjoy the treasure of adding a "son" to the family. Enjoy the day tomorrow.

Southerngal...So happy to hear that the doctors think they got all of the cancer off of DH. I know you will be watching closely going forward. We do miss you, but I do understand how difficult it is to stay caught up during the week. 

I did enjoy the baby kittens. Can't wait to see a better picture when they get a bit bigger. 

Rookie...Thanks for posting a picture of the whole afghan. I know you are treasuring that gift.

Poledra...I have to chuckle at doggy Nascar. Don't cross the racetrack during the race!

Julie...It is hard to pack up Fale's things, but it will give you closure to a difficult situation. Move forward with your head held high because you know that Fale reaffirmed his love for you the last time he saw you. Nothing that the relatives do or say can take that away from you and you should not let them bring you down. You are loved and cared about by so many. Lupe cannot take that away from you. I know it is not easy right now, but keep reminding yourself of all the love that surrounds you. Enjoy your guests this week and in the upcoming weeks. 

Cashmeregma...Enjoy your time with family.

Bonnie...Has it slowed down with all the canning and freezing of the rewards of the garden? We have had frost on the windows a few times in the past week so I know the colder weather is coming.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks. My computer is having some issues too=someone or something external interfered. Very tired of that. 
Karena


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Just have to share some great news. Even though the tumor was growing and showed signs of cancer, the pathology report came back as non cancerous. There was great concerns since it was growing and acting like cancer. So relieved and wanted to share that great news with those of you praying for this family of medically challenged children. This girl will still be watched for the seizure activities as well as making sure that tumors do not develop in any other areas. She returned home on Thursday which was a relief to the rest of the family. Today is a day of thanks and praise for a wonderful report from the medical teams.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer wish me luck with the fruit bowl. I just got back from the grocery store with cantaloupe, honeydew, watermelon, strawberries, blueberries, red & white seedless grapes, and pineapple. Hope I can put it together even half as nice as you do. Will have to carry it in ziplock bags as the bowl they want me to use is at MIL-to-be's house. Also have 3 kinds of hummus, cocktail bread, several types of crackers, mints and will pick up 2 different types of pasta salads tomorrow as we head out. MIL-to-be has all platters & bowls so I don't have to gather those. The two grandsons (oldest & youngest of the grands) will be coming over for dinner of hamburgers & fries this evening. The bride, granddaughters, and my youngest DD have already gone to Lilburn (near Atlanta) for the day and to spend the night at MIL-to-be's home. Groom has gone off with his brother for a day of golf as his batchelor party. Youngest DD's boyfriend and her girlfriend who is the photographer will ride down with us tomorrow. I'm going to sit and knit for the afternoon and do the fruit bowl tonight.


pacer said:


> Gwen...Tomorrow is the big day. Even though you had little time to prepare, it will be nice to have it done and enjoy the treasure of adding a "son" to the family. Enjoy the day tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes Julie life does go on and at least you have something to look forward to today (for you and 15 minutes away for me).
> Whats especially hard for you with Fale is the not knowing whether you will ever see him again let alone have him back home. And being so close to seeing him a couple of times and them deliberately removing him makes it especially tough at the moment.
> And as you say being the subject of such vitriol has to be really hard to deal with. And for some reason it is the negative responses from people that have the most impact on us. Why doesn't that the fact you are loved here cancel that out? This is not a critiscm of you but a reflection of how most of us would respond in your situation. Many of us take on board critiscm but brush off praise or appreciation so it doesn't have the chance to build us up as it should.
> So remember Julie you are loved here and let that help you feel better about yourself.


So very well said Margaret.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just have to share some great news. Even though the tumor was growing and showed signs of cancer, the pathology report came back as non cancerous. There was great concerns since it was growing and acting like cancer. So relieved and wanted to share that great news with those of you praying for this family of medically challenged children. This girl will still be watched for the seizure activities as well as making sure that tumors do not develop in any other areas. She returned home on Thursday which was a relief to the rest of the family. Today is a day of thanks and praise for a wonderful report from the medical teams.


Wonderful to hear good news for this family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Rookie, thanks for showing the afghan to us.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Southerngal* Delighted to hear that BJ got the all clear. It must have been a worry for you at the time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer wish me luck with the fruit bowl. I just got back from the grocery store with cantaloupe, honeydew, watermelon, strawberries, blueberries, red & white seedless grapes, and pineapple. Hope I can put it together even half as nice as you do. Will have to carry it in ziplock bags as the bowl they want me to use is at MIL-to-be's house. Also have 3 kinds of hummus, cocktail bread, several types of crackers, mints and will pick up 2 different types of pasta salads tomorrow as we head out. MIL-to-be has all platters & bowls so I don't have to gather those. The two grandsons (oldest & youngest of the grands) will be coming over for dinner of hamburgers & fries this evening. The bride, granddaughters, and my youngest DD have already gone to Lilburn (near Atlanta) for the day and to spend the night at MIL-to-be's home. Groom has gone off with his brother for a day of golf as his batchelor party. Youngest DD's boyfriend and her girlfriend who is the photographer will ride down with us tomorrow. I'm going to sit and knit for the afternoon and do the fruit bowl tonight.


I cut the fruit and put into ziplock bags when I do it ahead as well. I don't like mixing too far ahead of time as it changes the flavor of the different fruits. Whatever I don't mix and use right away, will keep better for next day use by being separate. I know you will do well with this. I love fresh cut fruit. Matthew won't eat it after mixed so I told him to serve himself from the bags. He also says that we have to cut fresh vegetables for veggie trays as the packaging people suck the juices out of the vegetables that are prepackaged. I don't get by with buying carrots that are ready to eat. Can't wait to see how yours turns out. I bought a pumpkin carving kit to try with my next watermelon bowl. There are some tools for carving just into the surface of pumpkins without cutting through so now I want to see if it will work on a watermelon.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just have to share some great news. Even though the tumor was growing and showed signs of cancer, the pathology report came back as non cancerous.
> 
> That is truly wonderful news! Prayers of thanks going up.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer wish me luck with the fruit bowl.
> 
> Gwen I hope it is a wonderful day for your DD, for you and for all involved. I'm sure the fruit bowl will be beautiful and delicious!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Best wishes for the wedding, Gwenie. After all the hard work organising the KAP, then everything you have done for the wedding, it will seem very strange afterwards to have fewer demands on your time. I bet you soon find plenty of other things to keep you busy.

Julie, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you to have to pack up all of Fale's things. I am glad you will have sympathetic people around you for a short while. I cannot believe the hubris of Lupe, to think that she can control everybodies' lives just to fit in with her whims. She will inevitably get her comeuppance sooner or later, and once she loses her power to dominate, I suspect she will have few people on her side. It seems those who dance to her tune do so out of fear rather than love, and when the fear is gone, there will be nothing left to keep them close to her. I hope you get a positive feedback from the Tribunal, but I am not sure how far anything they may recommend might be legally enforceable. 

We have had a busy day with the two youngest grandchildren. Little Freddy, who was only born in February, is already very mobile. He crawls very well, but clearly really wants to walk: as he can support himself when walking around furniture, and stand unsupported for several seconds, I don't think it will be long before he is fully mobile. He wants to do everything that his big brother is doing, which is a real incentive for him! Keeping up with the pair of them certainly wears me out.

Definitely time for a quiet evening of knitting (and a nice glass of red wine)!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from the Stitchcraft Exhibition in Glasgow. It was very good, but I am tired! Believe it or not I didn't buy any wool, only a gauge for sizing knitting needles, although I did buy a cross stitch kit. There were only a very few stalls with wool, the majority were for card making, which I don't do. Loads of stalls with Christmas things and I bought some reindeer ornaments and some lovely rosebud hearts, which smell gorgeous. I also bought a small steamer which I think should be really good for blocking.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie - Posting this mainly to make you smile. Luke was pretending to scoot water at his GDad from the handle of his scooter (the boy has a good imagination!) and of course GD was hamming it up and pretending to fall over, much to Luke's delight as you can hear!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks lovely, Kate! I have never tried steam blocking, but your gadget looks as if it might work well. Let us know how you get on with it, won't you.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

It has been a sad day, thus far. Dear neighbors had to send their beloved fur baby, Abi, across the rainbow bridge today. She was a rescue of unknown age and just the sweetest girl. She was a big dog...a mixture of Boxer, some kind of Hound, etc. (Heinz 57 as we say). She had a dormant cancer in her bones that didn't make itself known until about a month ago, when an unknown neighborhood child came zipping by on his noisy bicycle, during Abi's daily walk. Abi got spooked from the noise coming from behind and jumped but got in his way. He seemingly barely nicked her in the leg, with his bike tire. He was very apologetic and all seemed well...simply an accident. Soon after, Abi started to not put weight on that leg and after a time was taken to her vet, where a scan revealed the cancer. Another scan a week ago showed the cancer was growing at a rapid rate with a poor prognosis. She started to not eat anything (except for chicken and treats) and finally started showing her pain. We all know she is able to run and chase rabbits in a better place now but there is that empty feeling remaining that we must accept. 

The last time the neighbors were gone overnight, I took Abi outside, fed her and just spent time with her. This is the selfie "we" took  I think I will keep it for a very long time 

I knew I could share this here because we all love our fur babies and while today's vet appointment was necessary, I know you have all felt the pain of such a loss and understand. Thanks all for being here!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

She looks a lovely dog, Kathy! My sympathies to your neighbours, and to the several others on here who have lost a beloved companion recently. We have been without a fur-baby for a while now, although it would take very little to coax me into having another dog, but, of course, it has to be a joint decision. All the pictures on here only make me think it is about time we began to give it serious thought.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't you just love those little belly laughs? What a darling child he is!! Seems like an awfully good grandpa too.
> 
> Gottastch--How sad! What a sweet looking dog.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes Julie life does go on and at least you have something to look forward to today (for you and 15 minutes away for me).
> Whats especially hard for you with Fale is the not knowing whether you will ever see him again let alone have him back home. And being so close to seeing him a couple of times and them deliberately removing him makes it especially tough at the moment.
> And as you say being the subject of such vitriol has to be really hard to deal with. And for some reason it is the negative responses from people that have the most impact on us. Why doesn't that the fact you are loved here cancel that out? This is not a critiscm of you but a reflection of how most of us would respond in your situation. Many of us take on board critiscm but brush off praise or appreciation so it doesn't have the chance to build us up as it should.
> So remember Julie you are loved here and let that help you feel better about yourself.


Well said Darowil. I reinforce all you have said here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - Posting this mainly to make you smile. Luke was pretending to scoot water at his GDad from the handle of his scooter (the boy has a good imagination!) and of course GD was hamming it up and pretending to fall over, much to Luke's delight as you can hear!


Good to hear Luke's giggles, last time I spoke with Bronwen the DGS was running around making growling noises, with his pirate's sword. He turns 5 on the 8th of next month, and already has had his preliminary day at school- settled in very well, Dad was told he could go home for the duration!
I can't help feeling sad- it is hard to put aside 22 years, most of which have been good- but better to have had that than not. 
I just have to survive the inevitable questions at Church today. Of course people remember the happy person, who was enjoying himself being there. Although it was only a year or so, I must remember that as a happier time too.
I've not heard back from Bronwen about my suggestion that I go down for my 70th, that also could be something to look forward to. Next year I may go stay with my friend Geraldine in Pekapeka near Wellington just for a couple of days. Now that Ringo is behaving himself more socially at the kennels it is just a matter of doing the budgeting - he by the way is on Cat alert - you would think it were the end of the world!
Cloudy day- but not yet the rain they thought we would be having.
I have finished the knitting on the plaited cable cowl- still to sew it together, and have done about 8 inches of the Travelling Vine. I do have my reservations about stripy lace, but I don't feel like ripping it out.
I need to sort out what I am wearing today- I washed a lot yesterday- but it needs ironing, groan.
Again please accept my replying in one to all, but also the apology for not recording who said what. It is all a bit hard just now. But it will be better once I get to Church and we start singing the familiar hymns- that always helps lift the heart.
Tomorrow Gwen has the wedding, and I have my visitors arrive.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! With our cats, it's usually something hitting the floor in the middle of the night, then a cat running the other way.


They run from falling items too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer wish me luck with the fruit bowl. I just got back from the grocery store with cantaloupe, honeydew, watermelon, strawberries, blueberries, red & white seedless grapes, and pineapple. Hope I can put it together even half as nice as you do. Will have to carry it in ziplock bags as the bowl they want me to use is at MIL-to-be's house. Also have 3 kinds of hummus, cocktail bread, several types of crackers, mints and will pick up 2 different types of pasta salads tomorrow as we head out. MIL-to-be has all platters & bowls so I don't have to gather those. The two grandsons (oldest & youngest of the grands) will be coming over for dinner of hamburgers & fries this evening. The bride, granddaughters, and my youngest DD have already gone to Lilburn (near Atlanta) for the day and to spend the night at MIL-to-be's home. Groom has gone off with his brother for a day of golf as his batchelor party. Youngest DD's boyfriend and her girlfriend who is the photographer will ride down with us tomorrow. I'm going to sit and knit for the afternoon and do the fruit bowl tonight.


Gwen, I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow. I'm sure you'll be so proud of your DD. Enjoy the day and be sure and post some pictures for us all to enjoy. x


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, have a great day tomorrow. 
Julie, Church and your visitor will help. Get as much rest as possible. Pat for Ringo.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just have to share some great news. Even though the tumor was growing and showed signs of cancer, the pathology report came back as non cancerous. There was great concerns since it was growing and acting like cancer. So relieved and wanted to share that great news with those of you praying for this family of medically challenged children. This girl will still be watched for the seizure activities as well as making sure that tumors do not develop in any other areas. She returned home on Thursday which was a relief to the rest of the family. Today is a day of thanks and praise for a wonderful report from the medical teams.


And, now, a prayer of thanksgiving!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer wish me luck with the fruit bowl. I just got back from the grocery store with cantaloupe, honeydew, watermelon, strawberries, blueberries, red & white seedless grapes, and pineapple. Hope I can put it together even half as nice as you do. Will have to carry it in ziplock bags as the bowl they want me to use is at MIL-to-be's house. Also have 3 kinds of hummus, cocktail bread, several types of crackers, mints and will pick up 2 different types of pasta salads tomorrow as we head out. MIL-to-be has all platters & bowls so I don't have to gather those. The two grandsons (oldest & youngest of the grands) will be coming over for dinner of hamburgers & fries this evening. The bride, granddaughters, and my youngest DD have already gone to Lilburn (near Atlanta) for the day and to spend the night at MIL-to-be's home. Groom has gone off with his brother for a day of golf as his batchelor party. Youngest DD's boyfriend and her girlfriend who is the photographer will ride down with us tomorrow. I'm going to sit and knit for the afternoon and do the fruit bowl tonight.


Such excitement!!! Hope everything goes well and the weather is beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> Just have to share some great news. Even though the tumor was growing and showed signs of cancer, the pathology report came back as non cancerous. Today is a day of thanks and praise for a wonderful report from the medical teams.


Hooray! Very good news.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer wish me luck with the fruit bowl. .


Good luck with the fruit bowl-- it sounds delicious. You know all the KTPers will be with you in spirit for the wedding/reception.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pacer said:


> I bought a pumpkin carving kit to try with my next watermelon bowl. There are some tools for carving just into the surface of pumpkins without cutting through so now I want to see if it will work on a watermelon.


There are some wonderful examples of watermelon bowl art so there is something these people use. Be sure you take pix.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It has been a sad day, thus far. Dear neighbors had to send their beloved fur baby, Abi, across the rainbow bridge today. She was a rescue of unknown age and just the sweetest girl. She was a big dog...a mixture of Boxer, some kind of Hound, etc. (Heinz 57 as we say). She had a dormant cancer in her bones that didn't make itself known until about a month ago, when an unknown neighborhood child came zipping by on his noisy bicycle, during Abi's daily walk. Abi got spooked from the noise coming from behind and jumped but got in his way. He seemingly barely nicked her in the leg, with his bike tire. He was very apologetic and all seemed well...simply an accident. Soon after, Abi started to not put weight on that leg and after a time was taken to her vet, where a scan revealed the cancer. Another scan a week ago showed the cancer was growing at a rapid rate with a poor prognosis. She started to not eat anything (except for chicken and treats) and finally started showing her pain. We all know she is able to run and chase rabbits in a better place now but there is that empty feeling remaining that we must accept.
> 
> The last time the neighbors were gone overnight, I took Abi outside, fed her and just spent time with her. This is the selfie "we" took  I think I will keep it for a very long time
> 
> I knew I could share this here because we all love our fur babies and while today's vet appointment was necessary, I know you have all felt the pain of such a loss and understand. Thanks all for being here!


I'm so sorry to hear that your neighbor's fur baby had to cross the Rainbow Bridge but he's playing and running with all our fur-babies that have crossed over! It's always so heart breaking!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the Stitchcraft Exhibition in Glasgow. It was very good, but I am tired! Believe it or not I didn't buy any wool, only a gauge for sizing knitting needles, although I did buy a cross stitch kit. There were only a very few stalls with wool, the majority were for card making, which I don't do. Loads of stalls with Christmas things and I bought some reindeer ornaments and some lovely rosebud hearts, which smell gorgeous. I also bought a small steamer which I think should be really good for blocking.


Cute reindeer! Gives me ideas for some items.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that your neighbor's fur baby had to cross the Rainbow Bridge but he's playing and running with all our fur-babies that have crossed over! It's always so heart breaking!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Oh, Gottastch, I missed that post, not keeping up well. I'm so sorry-- always hate losing fur babies, they are such dears. But good knowing baby is happier now.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Condolences on Abi's loss. It's never easy, even when we know it's for the best. 

Glad to hear the good news, though, of the successful medical treatments and may all continue to be well!

I finally got photos uploaded from the camera--we went to the petroglyphs (they are right on the other side of town and as long as I've lived here, I had not been  ). I got this shot of the volcanoes that I wanted to post for Julie--she living on another volcanic plain, I thought it would be of interest!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Looks lovely, Kate! I have never tried steam blocking, but your gadget looks as if it might work well. Let us know how you get on with it, won't you.


I liked it because the base plate doesn't get hot so you can steam over beadwork, etc & nothing will melt. I will let you know how I get on with it.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Saturday to Everyone- just a quick note and a couple of pictures from the Gardens at Mayo from last month. First I just want to clear up the fact that the Sandy Birthday Julie mentioned last week was the Sandy in Washington that does the yarn crawl with Sam and KatyNora, not me the Sandi in Arizona!!! I finally noticed that some of you thought it was me and I didn't want anyone to think I wasn't acknowledging!!! Sandy's computer has taken ill so I'm sure that's why she didn't respond to all of the Birthday wishes. Alan continues to improve, although not as quickly as he would like. He tripped last week over the hose and ended up on his side on the concrete patio..... I am sure that a couple of his ribs are at least cracked... but there is nothing they can do for him so I haven't insisted on an ER visit. He is pretty sick of drs and hospitals, so we are icing it and he is taking it easy. NOT the best timing for his spirits. Dear Julie I am so sorry you were not able to see Fale, nor able to get a determination from the tribunal. I hope that you enjoy your visitors and feel the love from all of us. I hope that everyone else is feeling better and doing better. Best Wishes for all upcoming events and dates that I have missed lately. I know that I haven't been around much, but the changing weather and temps always mean some outside chores and I have been neglecting everything else. Next week starts a big clean, my windows are a mess and I can't stand to look out them at this point!!! Here's to safe travels to those who are on the roads/sky etc. I must go get something else done before I call it good for the day - Smothered Chicken for dinner - Just chicken breasts baked and then covered with sauteed mushrooms, onions and wilted fresh spinach and a little jack cheese- served with mashed potatoes and cheater frozen dinner rolls!!!
Love to all - AZ


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*gottastch* - So sad when our fur babies have to go, but it's the last big favour we can do them {{{hugs}}} to you and your neighbours.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It has been a sad day, thus far. Dear neighbors had to send their beloved fur baby, Abi, across the rainbow bridge today.
> 
> what a beautiful soulful face. its just sad, no matter how you think about it, but i just try to remember they had a good life and were loved.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, great news about the little one. That family seem to have more than their share of problems so they need some good news. They and all are in my prayers. I have managed to wash my hair and make aproper meal today. So i am getting better, thankfully.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sandi, those are beautiful photographs. I was certainly one of the people who thought it was your birthday. Well, best wishes for it, whenever it comes round. Sorry to hear about Alan's fall and injuries. I hope he will soon get over it, but it is a setback you could both have done without.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!!! I already had one in July this year.... I'll save the wishes for next year - I can't afford to have 2 B-Days a year at my age!!! Alan did finally admit that his side doesn't hurt quite so much today. It has been over a week and I know that something like this can takes 6-8 weeks to get over. He is not supposed to be lifting anything heavy because of his surgery, and I know he was exceeding his weight limit before the fall.... he is the worst for following directions or rules. So it isn't a bad thing that now it hurts like the dickens when he tries to do certain things lol..... he has resorted to "light duty" projects for a while - it's all good - The cactus garden at the hospital was such a nice place to wander and take pictures. It made the wait time while Alan was in surgery a little easier to deal with. Now I have tons of pictures that need to be edited and organized... I will post a few every week. Love, AZ


Kathleendoris said:


> Sandi, those are beautiful photographs. I was certainly one of the people who thought it was your birthday. Well, best wishes for it, whenever it comes round. Sorry to hear about Alan's fall and injuries. I hope he will soon get over it, but it is a setback you could both have done without.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday to Everyone- just a quick note and a couple of pictures from the Gardens at Mayo from last month. First I just want to clear up the fact that the Sandy Birthday Julie mentioned last week was the Sandy in Washington that does the yarn crawl with Sam and KatyNora, not me the Sandi in Arizona!!! I finally noticed that some of you thought it was me and I didn't want anyone to think I wasn't acknowledging!!! Sandy's computer has taken ill so I'm sure that's why she didn't respond to all of the Birthday wishes. Alan continues to improve, although not as quickly as he would like. He tripped last week over the hose and ended up on his side on the concrete patio..... I am sure that a couple of his ribs are at least cracked... but there is nothing they can do for him so I haven't insisted on an ER visit. He is pretty sick of drs and hospitals, so we are icing it and he is taking it easy. NOT the best timing for his spirits. Dear Julie I am so sorry you were not able to see Fale, nor able to get a determination from the tribunal. I hope that you enjoy your visitors and feel the love from all of us. I hope that everyone else is feeling better and doing better. Best Wishes for all upcoming events and dates that I have missed lately. I know that I haven't been around much, but the changing weather and temps always mean some outside chores and I have been neglecting everything else. Next week starts a big clean, my windows are a mess and I can't stand to look out them at this point!!! Here's to safe travels to those who are on the roads/sky etc. I must go get something else done before I call it good for the day - Smothered Chicken for dinner - Just chicken breasts baked and then covered with sauteed mushrooms, onions and wilted fresh spinach and a little jack cheese- served with mashed potatoes and cheater frozen dinner rolls!!!
> Love to all - AZ


It's always so good to hear from you. And sorry to hear that Alan may have a couple of cracked ribs. I had a cracked rib years ago and went to the dr. He put an elastic bandage around it. It hurt worse while I was wearing it than without it. Believe me, I didn't wear it long. I completely understand Alan being tired of drs and hospitals! But glad he's doing well, even if it's slower than he'd like to be completely well!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Sandi,
> 
> Good to hear that things are mostly better. I'm so sorry about Al's fall; rib injuries are so painful, and there's not much that can be done for them. Your smothered chicken sounds delicious!
> 
> MC


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks!!! I already had one in July this year.... I'll save the wishes for next year - I can't afford to have 2 B-Days a year at my age!!! Alan did finally admit that his side doesn't hurt quite so much today. It has been over a week and I know that something like this can takes 6-8 weeks to get over. He is not supposed to be lifting anything heavy because of his surgery, and I know he was exceeding his weight limit before the fall.... he is the worst for following directions or rules. So it isn't a bad thing that now it hurts like the dickens when he tries to do certain things lol..... he has resorted to "light duty" projects for a while - it's all good - The cactus garden at the hospital was such a nice place to wander and take pictures. It made the wait time while Alan was in surgery a little easier to deal with. Now I have tons of pictures that need to be edited and organized... I will post a few every week. Love, AZ


I forgot to mention the cacti pictures. I always loved seeing them since we don't have them here. I did try to grow a couple as houseplants. yep, I killed even the cactus!!! Talk about a 'black thumb' up to my elbow!!!
and, yes, those cracked or even bruised ribs tend to slow down the heavy lifting!!

Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

DD#1 has been so very good about helping me with a few jobs around the house today. We walked to Farmers' Mkt this AM, then pulled baby hackberry trees out of my flower beds (still a couple to do but DD's hand was hurting. This afternoon we got a new carpet on Sheba's scratching post (3 legs) and DD rewound the rope side so cat has choices. It took both of us to get the carpet stapled, stiff stuff, hard to get to, etc, and we'd get to laughing and couldn't do anything. Tonight I hope to hang my new door curtain but may wait until tomorrow morning. Loved all the pix, seeing new things. Hugs to all and prayers for those who need them.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hugs back June- I checked with a nurse I know, and they don't wrap your ribs any more. They are more concerned about you getting pneumonia from shallow breathing than holding the ribs in place!!! Slow and steady, we'll get there. Luv, AZ


jknappva said:


> It's always so good to hear from you. And sorry to hear that Alan may have a couple of cracked ribs. I had a cracked rib years ago and went to the dr. He put an elastic bandage around it. It hurt worse while I was wearing it than without it. Believe me, I didn't wear it long. I completely understand Alan being tired of drs and hospitals! But glad he's doing well, even if it's slower than he'd like to be completely well!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Think of you every day dear M- I'm sure that it is hard to come home to an empty apartment. I hope that work is keeping you busy - What fun things do your friends have planned for you this weekend?? The chicken dish is easy and fancy at the same time - easy to do for one person- Luv, AZ


machriste said:


> AZ Sticks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sandi,
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am finding it harder and harder to keep any house plants. The gnats just drive Alan nuts, so everything I have left is outside.... I am going to have to decide what to do with them pretty soon or I will lose them to the cold. After over 10 years of living at this altitude my yard plants are all happy - the ones that died didn't get replaced!!!!


jknappva said:


> I forgot to mention the cacti pictures. I always loved seeing them since we don't have them here. I did try to grow a couple as houseplants. yep, I killed even the cactus!!! Talk about a 'black thumb' up to my elbow!!!
> and, yes, those cracked or even bruised ribs tend to slow down the heavy lifting!!
> 
> Junek


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad to hear about the good news for Pacer's friend's daughter and that Alan is feeling ''some'' better after the fall and the cracked ribs.

May be able to get back later but need to finish prep for leading Bible study tomorrow.

Oh, forgot to tell you that, since Don and I were the only ones home for supper tonight, I made biscuits and gravy to go with the left-over sweet potatoes I roasted yesterday and the fresh carrot and green pepper sticks from a few days ago. Really good and now I'm stuffed. Better get to the rest of my studying before I get sleepy or start chatting on here.

Later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a nice day. Spending time together and getting projects done is the best!!!! It sounds like you should take it easy tomorrow!!!! Is the new door curtain a winter change or a decor change???


Kansas g-ma said:


> DD#1 has been so very good about helping me with a few jobs around the house today. We walked to Farmers' Mkt this AM, then pulled baby hackberry trees out of my flower beds (still a couple to do but DD's hand was hurting. This afternoon we got a new carpet on Sheba's scratching post (3 legs) and DD rewound the rope side so cat has choices. It took both of us to get the carpet stapled, stiff stuff, hard to get to, etc, and we'd get to laughing and couldn't do anything. Tonight I hope to hang my new door curtain but may wait until tomorrow morning. Loved all the pix, seeing new things. Hugs to all and prayers for those who need them.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm biscuits and gravy sounds yummy - that may be Sunday brunch around here. Enjoy your fellowship tomorrow and thanks for the good thoughts. luv, AZ


jheiens said:


> Glad to hear about the good news for Pacer's friend's daughter and that Alan is feeling ''some'' better after the fall and the cracked ribs.
> 
> May be able to get back later but need to finish prep for leading Bible study tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie -- the maple leaf, perhaps?


No, the purple one in the 2nd row from the right. Does top left one have a maple leaf, if so, that might be mine too


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

So happy to hear good things happening for some of our sick friends. I hate that Alan has some cracked ribs, but at least there is improvement in other areas. 

Julie, I think it is probably good for you to be somewhat moving on. I know it is hard, but it may be best for you. Please enjoy your company and begin looking forward to beginning new adventures.

Gwen, have fun tomorrow! I know the fruit will be great, so no need to worry. Enjoy your DD's big day!

I love all of the pics, but Caren, yours is just awesome! I cannot imagine waking up to that beautiful scene.

I hope everyone has a good evening/day! I'm sure I will check back later, but until then, hugs to all!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sandi...Tell Alan that we are thinking of him and praying for a speedy recovery. It is okay if he takes it easy and follows the doctors orders so that the healing takes place properly. He has been through a lot and does not need to incur any more problems. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Glad to hear about the good news for Pacer's friend's daughter and that Alan is feeling ''some'' better after the fall and the cracked ribs.
> 
> May be able to get back later but need to finish prep for leading Bible study tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I wish I had been there for supper! It sounds so delicious! I love biscuits and gravy!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I love all of the pics, but Caren, yours is just awesome! I cannot imagine waking up to that beautiful scene.
> 
> That was one beautiful sunrise. One of the best I have seen. Thanks for sharing it with us Caren.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't see either of my squares in that afghan, so they must be in one or the two others. I really enjoyed seeing it!

Sandi, fly tape will cut down on the gnats, and there are other traps you can make, too, like the mosquito traps with the bottle cut in half and water. Hope Alan's ribs mend quickly.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a nice day. Spending time together and getting projects done is the best!!!! It sounds like you should take it easy tomorrow!!!! Is the new door curtain a winter change or a decor change???


Pure necessity-- the plastic roller shade is falling apart. This will match my valences with kaleidoscope blocks in an
African print that have been up a few years. The door shade will be Roman style so most won't see the blocks.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> So happy to hear good things happening for some of our sick friends. I hate that Alan has some cracked ribs, but at least there is improvement in other areas.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good evening/day! I'm sure I will check back later, but until then, hugs to all!


Thanks Pammie - he is making progress!! Hugs back! luv,AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about bagging them separate. I will do that for sure. DH has been told has to help me so I'm waiting for the grandsons to go home after the football game they all are watching and will start the job then. 


pacer said:


> I cut the fruit and put into ziplock bags when I do it ahead as well. I don't like mixing too far ahead of time as it changes the flavor of the different fruits. Whatever I don't mix and use right away, will keep better for next day use by being separate. I know you will do well with this. I love fresh cut fruit. Matthew won't eat it after mixed so I told him to serve himself from the bags. He also says that we have to cut fresh vegetables for veggie trays as the packaging people suck the juices out of the vegetables that are prepackaged. I don't get by with buying carrots that are ready to eat. Can't wait to see how yours turns out. I bought a pumpkin carving kit to try with my next watermelon bowl. There are some tools for carving just into the surface of pumpkins without cutting through so now I want to see if it will work on a watermelon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks for the tip about bagging them separate. I will do that for sure. DH has been told has to help me so I'm waiting for the grandsons to go home after the football game they all are watching and will start the job then.


I'm betting it will be wonderful! Enjoy your day and all the happiness tomorrow!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pacer, I will pass on the message- he keeps saying he doesn't understand why he is so tired, or doesn't feel great.... this was before the fall and a little after the fall!!!! I think I have finally convinced him that he has been through some major "stuff" in the last couple of months on top of the last couple of years. Part of the problem is that he has no memory of most of the 2 weeks he was in the hospital both at Mayo and here in town. This from a man who can recite every elementary and middle school teacher he had and what grade/year it was.... he can tell you how much money he made per hour at any age at any job he had, and how much his rent or groceries were per month. It is hard for me to wrap my mind around the fact that this whole thing is a complete blank to him. The drs never could explain it- and I guess we will never know what caused it. I'm just glad that is all over and he seems perfectly fine mentally now - well, as much as he ever was lol!!!!! I need to get a PM off to you for a card order if there are any available - I have just put it on my list of things to do next week!!! luv, AZ


pacer said:


> Sandi...Tell Alan that we are thinking of him and praying for a speedy recovery. It is okay if he takes it easy and follows the doctors orders so that the healing takes place properly. He has been through a lot and does not need to incur any more problems. Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love hearing Luke laugh. It makes me smile whenever I hear him. 


KateB said:


> Julie - Posting this mainly to make you smile. Luke was pretending to scoot water at his GDad from the handle of his scooter (the boy has a good imagination!) and of course GD was hamming it up and pretending to fall over, much to Luke's delight as you can hear!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry about Abi. Love the picture of the two of you. Very much love your image in the picture. Glad the neighbor recognized putting her down though very difficult to do that it was the best parting gift to Abi 


gottastch said:


> It has been a sad day, thus far. Dear neighbors had to send their beloved fur baby, Abi, across the rainbow bridge today. She was a rescue of unknown age and just the sweetest girl. She was a big dog...a mixture of Boxer, some kind of Hound, etc. (Heinz 57 as we say). She had a dormant cancer in her bones that didn't make itself known until about a month ago, when an unknown neighborhood child came zipping by on his noisy bicycle, during Abi's daily walk. Abi got spooked from the noise coming from behind and jumped but got in his way. He seemingly barely nicked her in the leg, with his bike tire. He was very apologetic and all seemed well...simply an accident. Soon after, Abi started to not put weight on that leg and after a time was taken to her vet, where a scan revealed the cancer. Another scan a week ago showed the cancer was growing at a rapid rate with a poor prognosis. She started to not eat anything (except for chicken and treats) and finally started showing her pain. We all know she is able to run and chase rabbits in a better place now but there is that empty feeling remaining that we must accept.
> 
> The last time the neighbors were gone overnight, I took Abi outside, fed her and just spent time with her. This is the selfie "we" took  I think I will keep it for a very long time
> 
> I knew I could share this here because we all love our fur babies and while today's vet appointment was necessary, I know you have all felt the pain of such a loss and understand. Thanks all for being here!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I didn't see either of my squares in that afghan, so they must be in one or the two others. I really enjoyed seeing it!
> 
> Sandi, fly tape will cut down on the gnats, and there are other traps you can make, too, like the mosquito traps with the bottle cut in half and water. Hope Alan's ribs mend quickly.


Thanks for the mending wishes - the gnats are a problem in the house when I bring the plants inside. I did try the apple cider in the dishes but if even one silly gnat makes an appearance he freaks out!! This last year after being on the Humira that lowers your immune system he is so germaphobic - I think I need to put him in a bubble!!! I really only have a couple of house plants left - one is a beautiful grape ivy and the other is a "Friendship Plant" or Poor Man's Orchid. I really want to find a way to bring them in and keep them over the Winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sorry that Alan fell and hurt his ribs. Cracked ribs can be so painful. At least he did fall on that nice cactus you posted a picture of! He'd be picking out stickers too! Give him gentle hugs from me and know that prayers are on the rise.


AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday to Everyone- just a quick note and a couple of pictures from the Gardens at Mayo from last month. First I just want to clear up the fact that the Sandy Birthday Julie mentioned last week was the Sandy in Washington that does the yarn crawl with Sam and KatyNora, not me the Sandi in Arizona!!! I finally noticed that some of you thought it was me and I didn't want anyone to think I wasn't acknowledging!!! Sandy's computer has taken ill so I'm sure that's why she didn't respond to all of the Birthday wishes. Alan continues to improve, although not as quickly as he would like. He tripped last week over the hose and ended up on his side on the concrete patio..... I am sure that a couple of his ribs are at least cracked... but there is nothing they can do for him so I haven't insisted on an ER visit. He is pretty sick of drs and hospitals, so we are icing it and he is taking it easy. NOT the best timing for his spirits. Dear Julie I am so sorry you were not able to see Fale, nor able to get a determination from the tribunal. I hope that you enjoy your visitors and feel the love from all of us. I hope that everyone else is feeling better and doing better. Best Wishes for all upcoming events and dates that I have missed lately. I know that I haven't been around much, but the changing weather and temps always mean some outside chores and I have been neglecting everything else. Next week starts a big clean, my windows are a mess and I can't stand to look out them at this point!!! Here's to safe travels to those who are on the roads/sky etc. I must go get something else done before I call it good for the day - Smothered Chicken for dinner - Just chicken breasts baked and then covered with sauteed mushrooms, onions and wilted fresh spinach and a little jack cheese- served with mashed potatoes and cheater frozen dinner rolls!!!
> Love to all - AZ


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

It sounds so pretty. I'm such a coward when it comes to patterned fabric. When we remodeled the farm house in Missouri it had roller shades on all the window that were in great shape. So I bought yards and yards of muslin and made cafe' style curtains for the whole house. Boring but practical and it gave that poor little chopped up house some continuity!!! When we moved here I bought the 2 inch plantation blinds in off white for all the windows. One day maybe I will let loose with some color.... or maybe not! Share a picture when you get them up!! luv, AZ


Kansas g-ma said:


> Pure necessity-- the plastic roller shade is falling apart. This will match my valences with kaleidoscope blocks in an
> African print that have been up a few years. The door shade will be Roman style so most won't see the blocks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now I thought it was the Sandy out on the west coast of the USA.....she spells her name with a "y" where as AZ spells her's with an "i".


Kathleendoris said:


> Sandi, those are beautiful photographs. I was certainly one of the people who thought it was your birthday. Well, best wishes for it, whenever it comes round. Sorry to hear about Alan's fall and injuries. I hope he will soon get over it, but it is a setback you could both have done without.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gwen - You're right, falling into one of the cactus would have been much worse!!! I hope that your DD's day tomorrow is lovely and I can hardly wait to see pictures!!! luv, AZ


Gweniepooh said:


> So sorry that Alan fell and hurt his ribs. Cracked ribs can be so painful. At least he did fall on that nice cactus you posted a picture of! He'd be picking out stickers too! Give him gentle hugs from me and know that prayers are on the rise.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Bingo!!!!! Very observant!!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Now I thought it was the Sandy out on the west coast of the USA.....she spells her name with a "y" where as AZ spells her's with an "i".


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I think it is time to go put chicken in - I hope to get back later or tomorrow. No promises!!! luv, AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Any time I've been under anesthesia I have memory issues and ever since the radiation/chemo treatments it is worse. Not to mention age! It could be his reaction to the anesthesia. 


AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Pacer, I will pass on the message- he keeps saying he doesn't understand why he is so tired, or doesn't feel great.... this was before the fall and a little after the fall!!!! I think I have finally convinced him that he has been through some major "stuff" in the last couple of months on top of the last couple of years. Part of the problem is that he has no memory of most of the 2 weeks he was in the hospital both at Mayo and here in town. This from a man who can recite every elementary and middle school teacher he had and what grade/year it was.... he can tell you how much money he made per hour at any age at any job he had, and how much his rent or groceries were per month. It is hard for me to wrap my mind around the fact that this whole thing is a complete blank to him. The drs never could explain it- and I guess we will never know what caused it. I'm just glad that is all over and he seems perfectly fine mentally now - well, as much as he ever was lol!!!!! I need to get a PM off to you for a card order if there are any available - I have just put it on my list of things to do next week!!! luv, AZ


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay....DH is now ready to help me in the kitchen so I'm Dutta here. TTYL or at least tomorrow! Luv ya folks!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I love all of the pics, but Caren, yours is just awesome! I cannot imagine waking up to that beautiful scene.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my most favorite sounds in the world...a little kid laughing while playing.



KateB said:


> Julie - Posting this mainly to make you smile. Luke was pretending to scoot water at his GDad from the handle of his scooter (the boy has a good imagination!) and of course GD was hamming it up and pretending to fall over, much to Luke's delight as you can hear!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love that selfie....so sorry to hear that Abi is gone...she is running pain free on the other side of the bridge.



gottastch said:


> It has been a sad day, thus far. Dear neighbors had to send their beloved fur baby, Abi, across the rainbow bridge today. She was a rescue of unknown age and just the sweetest girl. She was a big dog...a mixture of Boxer, some kind of Hound, etc. (Heinz 57 as we say). She had a dormant cancer in her bones that didn't make itself known until about a month ago, when an unknown neighborhood child came zipping by on his noisy bicycle, during Abi's daily walk. Abi got spooked from the noise coming from behind and jumped but got in his way. He seemingly barely nicked her in the leg, with his bike tire. He was very apologetic and all seemed well...simply an accident. Soon after, Abi started to not put weight on that leg and after a time was taken to her vet, where a scan revealed the cancer. Another scan a week ago showed the cancer was growing at a rapid rate with a poor prognosis. She started to not eat anything (except for chicken and treats) and finally started showing her pain. We all know she is able to run and chase rabbits in a better place now but there is that empty feeling remaining that we must accept.
> 
> The last time the neighbors were gone overnight, I took Abi outside, fed her and just spent time with her. This is the selfie "we" took  I think I will keep it for a very long time
> 
> I knew I could share this here because we all love our fur babies and while today's vet appointment was necessary, I know you have all felt the pain of such a loss and understand. Thanks all for being here!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the mending wishes - the gnats are a problem in the house when I bring the plants inside. I did try the apple cider in the dishes but if even one silly gnat makes an appearance he freaks out!! This last year after being on the Humira that lowers your immune system he is so germaphobic - I think I need to put him in a bubble!!! I really only have a couple of house plants left - one is a beautiful grape ivy and the other is a "Friendship Plant" or Poor Man's Orchid. I really want to find a way to bring them in and keep them over the Winter.


DS#1 is a germaphobe as well since he had an immune system problem as an infant. He had to have gammaglobulin infusions monthly to keep him alive. He also took antibiotics daily for 3 years and he is allergic to many antibiotics. I taught him to avoid illnesses over the years so he washes his hands more than most guys. He stays relatively healthy most of the time. It is okay to be afraid of germs and illnesses. I wish people wouldn't take sick children out into public as much as they do. I wipe down shopping cards in the stores and not just the handles. Since the battle with an episode of cancer and getting the site infected, I am super careful with germs myself. I understand where Alan is coming from with such thoughts and would support him in such efforts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Well thank you very much. It was a bit chilly on the feet but worth every moment out there. Some days I just pour my coffee and sit and watch without taking a photo.


Thanks for sharing today's sunrise with all of us. The colors were beautiful. I am usually well into my work day when the sun rises and don't get to appreciate the awesome colors in the sky.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Pacer, I will pass on the message- he keeps saying he doesn't understand why he is so tired, or doesn't feel great.... this was before the fall and a little after the fall!!!! I think I have finally convinced him that he has been through some major "stuff" in the last couple of months on top of the last couple of years. Part of the problem is that he has no memory of most of the 2 weeks he was in the hospital both at Mayo and here in town. This from a man who can recite every elementary and middle school teacher he had and what grade/year it was.... he can tell you how much money he made per hour at any age at any job he had, and how much his rent or groceries were per month. It is hard for me to wrap my mind around the fact that this whole thing is a complete blank to him. The drs never could explain it- and I guess we will never know what caused it. I'm just glad that is all over and he seems perfectly fine mentally now - well, as much as he ever was lol!!!!! I need to get a PM off to you for a card order if there are any available - I have just put it on my list of things to do next week!!! luv, AZ


We have plenty of cards available so you would just need to let me know what you want. We made quite a bit of cards before KAP as we knew that we would need some for the KIA art sale as well. Every year we donate sets of cards to sell at the art institute to raise money for art scholarships. Matthew has been blessed to get scholarships in order to do his art classes so it is his way of giving back to the institute. Last year, all of his sets sold out. As he gets better with his drawings, his cards sell so much better.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I am doing some fun things, Sandi. I'm back swimming 3 days a week, yesterday dd#1 brought 3 yr. dgs out to play trains with me, and then we all went out to lunch. Tomorrow, l'm going to hear a good choir concert with a friend. We're planning an early Thanksgiving at DD#1 and DSIL's lake place. DS is coming back from Las Vegas for that. Bless him; he's already been back once this fall for Jack's Memorial.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, glad you can spend happy time with family.
Sandi, sorry Alan fell and hurt ribs. As for the not remembering, I can understand, I was no where as sick as Alan and remember very little of my hospital stay. My new GE guy has practice with old GE guy and said he visited me several times in hospital. I have no memory of that. He is thinking it's Chrohns and I will have endoscopy/colonoscopy Thursday. At least yeast infection of bladder and systemic infection improved as is Menniers once I started meds for that. As you know I'm listless and weak from constant diarrhea.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just a thought Sandi. Years ago when I had bugs on houseplants got a chameleons who lived on windowsill with plants. It worked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I just finished these over the last couple days for a Christmas gift for Christophers girlfriend. I had to design the gloves to go with as there wasn't a pattern with the hat and cowl.
The pattern for the hat and cowl is http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6199&lang=us
I'll write up the glove pattern and post it for you all later.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, canning is now done. Tomorrow I will take the last of the cherry tomatoes to the church fall supper. I have to take a Dutch oven full of carrots too. There are still a few carrots in the garden but unless someone comes to get them they will either go to the horse or stay where they are. I'm glad to see everything done though I'm not thrilled at the thought of winter coming soon.


pacer said:


> Thanks for all of the birthday wishes. I did work most of the day so it was a subdued birthday. That was okay as it is just my DH and sons who live here. Other family is hours away and in different states. I did enjoy the gifts of love from the guys and dinner with Matthew was a nice to share how his day is going. That is a real treat. I was allowed a sample of wine, but Matthew reminded me that I was driving so could not have any more. I worked a little more than 7 hours today starting at 4 AM. I am tired, but need to do laundry and get ready for a busy day tomorrow. Church, knitting class and then back to church for a pig roast. I will miss the afternoon service, but will go for the dinner. Matthew and I are the only ones in our family who really enjoy Olive Garden, although DS#1 will go sometimes.
> 
> Gwen...Tomorrow is the big day. Even though you had little time to prepare, it will be nice to have it done and enjoy the treasure of adding a "son" to the family. Enjoy the day tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Julie - Posting this mainly to make you smile. Luke was pretending to scoot water at his GDad from the handle of his scooter (the boy has a good imagination!) and of course GD was hamming it up and pretending to fall over, much to Luke's delight as you can hear!


He sure seems to be having a great time :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just have to share some great news. Even though the tumor was growing and showed signs of cancer, the pathology report came back as non cancerous. There was great concerns since it was growing and acting like cancer. So relieved and wanted to share that great news with those of you praying for this family of medically challenged children. This girl will still be watched for the seizure activities as well as making sure that tumors do not develop in any other areas. She returned home on Thursday which was a relief to the rest of the family. Today is a day of thanks and praise for a wonderful report from the medical teams.


What wonderful news!!!!! Thank God!!!! 
Hopefully her seizures will decrease and she'll have no more tumors, benign or otherwise.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Best wishes for the wedding, Gwenie. After all the hard work organising the KAP, then everything you have done for the wedding, it will seem very strange afterwards to have fewer demands on your time. I bet you soon find plenty of other things to keep you busy.
> 
> Julie, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you to have to pack up all of Fale's things. I am glad you will have sympathetic people around you for a short while. I cannot believe the hubris of Lupe, to think that she can control everybodies' lives just to fit in with her whims. She will inevitably get her comeuppance sooner or later, and once she loses her power to dominate, I suspect she will have few people on her side. It seems those who dance to her tune do so out of fear rather than love, and when the fear is gone, there will be nothing left to keep them close to her. I hope you get a positive feedback from the Tribunal, but I am not sure how far anything they may recommend might be legally enforceable.
> 
> ...


Only one? I'd need at least two. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from the Stitchcraft Exhibition in Glasgow. It was very good, but I am tired! Believe it or not I didn't buy any wool, only a gauge for sizing knitting needles, although I did buy a cross stitch kit. There were only a very few stalls with wool, the majority were for card making, which I don't do. Loads of stalls with Christmas things and I bought some reindeer ornaments and some lovely rosebud hearts, which smell gorgeous. I also bought a small steamer which I think should be really good for blocking.


Love the reindeer and heart, the steamer is a great idea for blocking, be sure to let us know how it works.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Julie for getting us started and enjoy the company.
Gwen have a fun wedding and we can't wait to see pictures.
Sorry to hear Alan fell. 
Love Luke's laugh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> It has been a sad day, thus far. Dear neighbors had to send their beloved fur baby, Abi, across the rainbow bridge today. She was a rescue of unknown age and just the sweetest girl. She was a big dog...a mixture of Boxer, some kind of Hound, etc. (Heinz 57 as we say). She had a dormant cancer in her bones that didn't make itself known until about a month ago, when an unknown neighborhood child came zipping by on his noisy bicycle, during Abi's daily walk. Abi got spooked from the noise coming from behind and jumped but got in his way. He seemingly barely nicked her in the leg, with his bike tire. He was very apologetic and all seemed well...simply an accident. Soon after, Abi started to not put weight on that leg and after a time was taken to her vet, where a scan revealed the cancer. Another scan a week ago showed the cancer was growing at a rapid rate with a poor prognosis. She started to not eat anything (except for chicken and treats) and finally started showing her pain. We all know she is able to run and chase rabbits in a better place now but there is that empty feeling remaining that we must accept.
> 
> The last time the neighbors were gone overnight, I took Abi outside, fed her and just spent time with her. This is the selfie "we" took  I think I will keep it for a very long time
> 
> I knew I could share this here because we all love our fur babies and while today's vet appointment was necessary, I know you have all felt the pain of such a loss and understand. Thanks all for being here!


I'm so very sorry that your neighbors had to make such a decision, it is so very hard, even though we know it's necessary. I love the pic of you and Abi, such a sweet picture. 
Hugs to you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Pure necessity-- the plastic roller shade is falling apart. This will match my valences with kaleidoscope blocks in an
> African print that have been up a few years. The door shade will be Roman style so most won't see the blocks.


Your shade sounds interesting, will you show us a picture?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good to hear Luke's giggles, last time I spoke with Bronwen the DGS was running around making growling noises, with his pirate's sword. He turns 5 on the 8th of next month, and already has had his preliminary day at school- settled in very well, Dad was told he could go home for the duration!
> I can't help feeling sad- it is hard to put aside 22 years, most of which have been good- but better to have had that than not.
> I just have to survive the inevitable questions at Church today. Of course people remember the happy person, who was enjoying himself being there. Although it was only a year or so, I must remember that as a happier time too.
> I've not heard back from Bronwen about my suggestion that I go down for my 70th, that also could be something to look forward to. Next year I may go stay with my friend Geraldine in Pekapeka near Wellington just for a couple of days. Now that Ringo is behaving himself more socially at the kennels it is just a matter of doing the budgeting - he by the way is on Cat alert - you would think it were the end of the world!
> ...


What a great idea to go stay with your friend for a few days next year, a get a way for a few days is never a bad thing. 
I think that it is perfectly fine to post once addressing us all in general, no one will feel slighted. I do hope that you had a lovely day at church and that it was an enjoyable day for you. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They run from falling items too.


 :? :XD: :XD:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Any time I've been under anesthesia I have memory issues and ever since the radiation/chemo treatments it is worse. Not to mention age! It could be his reaction to the anesthesia.


That could be what it is. He has never been under for such a long time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Condolences on Abi's loss. It's never easy, even when we know it's for the best.
> 
> Glad to hear the good news, though, of the successful medical treatments and may all continue to be well!
> 
> I finally got photos uploaded from the camera--we went to the petroglyphs (they are right on the other side of town and as long as I've lived here, I had not been  ). I got this shot of the volcanoes that I wanted to post for Julie--she living on another volcanic plain, I thought it would be of interest!


So pretty, it looks so vast, like you could see for miles and miles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday to Everyone- just a quick note and a couple of pictures from the Gardens at Mayo from last month. First I just want to clear up the fact that the Sandy Birthday Julie mentioned last week was the Sandy in Washington that does the yarn crawl with Sam and KatyNora, not me the Sandi in Arizona!!! I finally noticed that some of you thought it was me and I didn't want anyone to think I wasn't acknowledging!!! Sandy's computer has taken ill so I'm sure that's why she didn't respond to all of the Birthday wishes. Alan continues to improve, although not as quickly as he would like. He tripped last week over the hose and ended up on his side on the concrete patio..... I am sure that a couple of his ribs are at least cracked... but there is nothing they can do for him so I haven't insisted on an ER visit. He is pretty sick of drs and hospitals, so we are icing it and he is taking it easy. NOT the best timing for his spirits. Dear Julie I am so sorry you were not able to see Fale, nor able to get a determination from the tribunal. I hope that you enjoy your visitors and feel the love from all of us. I hope that everyone else is feeling better and doing better. Best Wishes for all upcoming events and dates that I have missed lately. I know that I haven't been around much, but the changing weather and temps always mean some outside chores and I have been neglecting everything else. Next week starts a big clean, my windows are a mess and I can't stand to look out them at this point!!! Here's to safe travels to those who are on the roads/sky etc. I must go get something else done before I call it good for the day - Smothered Chicken for dinner - Just chicken breasts baked and then covered with sauteed mushrooms, onions and wilted fresh spinach and a little jack cheese- served with mashed potatoes and cheater frozen dinner rolls!!!
> Love to all - AZ


OUCH! I'm so glad though that he's improving, even slowly, and I hope that the ribs start to feel less painful soon, really glad that he didn't break anything.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I do understand, but it can make things difficult. Right now his hands are cracked and bleeding from his hand washing and that is after I have put aquaphor at each sink. There is a little OCD going on.

quote=pacer]DS#1 is a germaphobe as well since he had an immune system problem as an infant. He had to have gammaglobulin infusions monthly to keep him alive. He also took antibiotics daily for 3 years and he is allergic to many antibiotics. I taught him to avoid illnesses over the years so he washes his hands more than most guys. He stays relatively healthy most of the time. It is okay to be afraid of germs and illnesses. I wish people wouldn't take sick children out into public as much as they do. I wipe down shopping cards in the stores and not just the handles. Since the battle with an episode of cancer and getting the site infected, I am super careful with germs myself. I understand where Alan is coming from with such thoughts and would support him in such efforts.[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kate, love Lukes laugh, he's such a happy boy.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am doing some fun things, Sandi. I'm back swimming 3 days a week, yesterday dd#1 brought 3 yr. dgs out to play trains with me, and then we all went out to lunch. Tomorrow, l'm going to hear a good choir concert with a friend. We're planning an early Thanksgiving at DD#1 and DSIL's lake place. DS is coming back from Las Vegas for that. Bless him; he's already been back once this fall for Jack's Memorial.


I'm so glad to hear that you are busy and your time with family is healing I'm sure. I'm only 100 miles from Vegas.... If you ever get the urge to visit DS we will have to make plans!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, glad you can spend happy time with family.
> Sandi, sorry Alan fell and hurt ribs. As for the not remembering, I can understand, I was no where as sick as Alan and remember very little of my hospital stay. My new GE guy has practice with old GE guy and said he visited me several times in hospital. I have no memory of that. He is thinking it's Chrohns and I will have endoscopy/colonoscopy Thursday. At least yeast infection of bladder and systemic infection improved as is Menniers once I started meds for that. As you know I'm listless and weak from constant diarrhea.


Oh sweetie I really hope you feel better soon. You have a real bag of problems and any one of them would exhausting. I keep you in my heart dear friend.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just a thought Sandi. Years ago when I had bugs on houseplants got a chameleons who lived on windowsill with plants. It worked.


I'm not sure how I feel about this solution... Intrigued I guess!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sandi, it's good to hear Alan s doing better but too bad he took a tumble t complicate things, at least he didn't bust any stitches loose.
When I bring plants in from outside, I put them in a garbage bag & spray with Raid, then tie the bag up for a day or two.. That seems to get any bugs.

Pacer, great news that your friends daughters tumor was benign. That poor family certainly doesn't need any more trouble.

Kaye, your gift for your sons girlfriend is lovely, I'm sure she will be pleased.

Sorleena & Sandi, great pictures, thanks for sharing.

We had our annual Quilt Club meeting this afternoon, new executive, thank goodness, I am no longer president, I'd much rather be an Indian than a Chief, lol. We had 2 presentations for charity projects , one from Quilts of Valor, they coordinate getting donated quilts to wounded Canadian soldiers, we are going to work on a quilt at our next quilting day in November.The second project is called Days for Girls, we will make kits of washable menstral pads for girls in the developing world who are unable to attend school one week each month because they cannot leave home when they have their period due to lack of supplies. One of our members has collected donations from 2 fabric stores & some dollars to make 34 kits. We will have a sewing bee in January to make them. We will have to buy panties & a bar of soap for each kit but made quite alot at our quilt show in June so have money for that.

I forgot to add, Gwen, hope the wedding goes well, have fun.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I just finished these over the last couple days for a Christmas gift for Christophers girlfriend. I
> 
> Lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sandi, it's good to hear Alan s doing better but too bad he took a tumble t complicate things, at least he didn't bust any stitches loose.
> When I bring plants in from outside, I put them in a garbage bag & spray with Raid, then tie the bag up for a day or two.. That seems to get any bugs.
> 
> Pacer, great news that your friends daughters tumor was benign. That poor family certainly doesn't need any more trouble.
> ...


Thank you. 
The kits for the girls is a great idea. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you are busy and your time with family is healing I'm sure. I'm only 100 miles from Vegas.... If you ever get the urge to visit DS we will have to make plans!


Wow!! We have been talking about maybe going out there for Christmas!!! I would love to get together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I just finished these over the last couple days for a Christmas gift for Christophers girlfriend. I
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gwen have a great time at the wedding, I know it's going to be fantastic.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> Wow!! We have been talking about maybe going out there for Christmas!!! I would love to get together.


We will have to work something out! I would love it too....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I am doing some fun things, Sandi. I'm back swimming 3 days a week, yesterday dd#1 brought 3 yr. dgs out to play trains with me, and then we all went out to lunch. Tomorrow, l'm going to hear a good choir concert with a friend. We're planning an early Thanksgiving at DD#1 and DSIL's lake place. DS is coming back from Las Vegas for that. Bless him; he's already been back once this fall for Jack's Memorial.


I'm glad you are getting out & doing some fun things. I wish there was a pool close by me, I would love to be able. Swim year round. The nearest pool is in Lloydminster, 60 miles away :-( 
It's great that your son is coming again at Thanksgiving.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I just finished these over the last couple days for a Christmas gift for Christophers girlfriend. I had to design the gloves to go with as there wasn't a pattern with the hat and cowl.
> The pattern for the hat and cowl is http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6199&lang=us
> I'll write up the glove pattern and post it for you all later.


Very nice!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Kate, love Lukes laugh, he's such a happy boy.


Me too!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sandi, it's good to hear Alan s doing better but too bad he took a tumble t complicate things, at least he didn't bust any stitches loose.
> When I bring plants in from outside, I put them in a garbage bag & spray with Raid, then tie the bag up for a day or two.. That seems to get any bugs.
> 
> Pacer, great news that your friends daughters tumor was benign. That poor family certainly doesn't need any more trouble.
> ...


I think I will try this idea Bonnie thanks!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65, I love the hat, cowl and mittens and want the mit pattern as well. Thanks for sharing..they are beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, love the hat,cowl, mitt set.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Very nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Poledra65, I love the hat, cowl and mittens and want the mit pattern as well. Thanks for sharing..they are beautiful.


Thank you, I will post it for you all as soon as I get it typed, you'd think I'd learn to write as I do the first one instead of waiting until I need to do the second. :roll: 
Oh well, I guess I just like the challenge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Maybe, love the hat,cowl, mitt set.


Thank you muchly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'd better get to the second one, see you all tomorrow, have a great afternoon/evening. 
HUGS TO ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

For Julie and anyone else who needs to hear this today. 
Love you all!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Think I'll call it a night. DD is giving a baby shower tomorrow and I have to help print some labels tonight. I sure wish I hadn't volunteered to do this! Oh, well, I do enjoy helping her so I guess I'd better get busy!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just a thought Sandi. Years ago when I had bugs on houseplants got a chameleons who lived on windowsill with plants. It worked.


Now that is a really great idea! Lateral thinking, and sometimes green?? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> This smart-a**ed tablet. Of course, I went back and edited it. But it's sneaky and changes things after we hit send!
> Junek


But it does give us some laughs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, lovely photo-- I love the reflections in the pond.
> 
> Here's a photo of the beloved afghan. We've already seen Sam's afghan held by Joy...and I'm hoping that Paula will post a photo of the afghan she won in the raffle. If you want to identify your square(s), you can PM me and I'll make note of it.
> 
> Julie . so glad that you are having visitors. It will help bring some extra conversation and laughter to your home.


It sure does look good.
Think betweeen us all we did a good job on these. Well done ot all of us- especially I think the sewers up.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday to Everyone- just a quick note and a couple of pictures from the Gardens at Mayo from last month. First I just want to clear up the fact that the Sandy Birthday Julie mentioned last week was the Sandy in Washington that does the yarn crawl with Sam and KatyNora, not me the Sandi in Arizona!!! I finally noticed that some of you thought it was me and I didn't want anyone to think I wasn't acknowledging!!! Sandy's computer has taken ill so I'm sure that's why she didn't respond to all of the Birthday wishes. Alan continues to improve, although not as quickly as he would like. He tripped last week over the hose and ended up on his side on the concrete patio..... I am sure that a couple of his ribs are at least cracked... but there is nothing they can do for him so I haven't insisted on an ER visit. He is pretty sick of drs and hospitals, so we are icing it and he is taking it easy. NOT the best timing for his spirits. Dear Julie I am so sorry you were not able to see Fale, nor able to get a determination from the tribunal. I hope that you enjoy your visitors and feel the love from all of us. I hope that everyone else is feeling better and doing better. Best Wishes for all upcoming events and dates that I have missed lately. I know that I haven't been around much, but the changing weather and temps always mean some outside chores and I have been neglecting everything else. Next week starts a big clean, my windows are a mess and I can't stand to look out them at this point!!! Here's to safe travels to those who are on the roads/sky etc. I must go get something else done before I call it good for the day - Smothered Chicken for dinner - Just chicken breasts baked and then covered with sauteed mushrooms, onions and wilted fresh spinach and a little jack cheese- served with mashed potatoes and cheater frozen dinner rolls!!!
> Love to all - AZ


Hi Sandi. Thank you for posting such interesting photos. Sorry to hear of Alan's fall, but I'm sure you're doing the right thing - icing and resting and he will be good in no time. I can understand his reluctance to see any more Drs for a while! Don't go too mad with the cleaning - it will still be there tomorrow!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Pacer, that is really good news about the little girl. I hope she makes a fast and complete recovery. That family have more than their fair share of illness. It is time some good news came their way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a photo of the beloved afghan.
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just have to share some great news. Even though the tumor was growing and showed signs of cancer, the pathology report came back as non cancerous. There was great concerns since it was growing and acting like cancer. So relieved and wanted to share that great news with those of you praying for this family of medically challenged children. This girl will still be watched for the seizure activities as well as making sure that tumors do not develop in any other areas. She returned home on Thursday which was a relief to the rest of the family. Today is a day of thanks and praise for a wonderful report from the medical teams.


Praise God. What a marvellous relief for the family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> I am doing some fun things, Sandi. I'm back swimming 3 days a week, yesterday dd#1 brought 3 yr. dgs out to play trains with me, and then we all went out to lunch. Tomorrow, l'm going to hear a good choir concert with a friend. We're planning an early Thanksgiving at DD#1 and DSIL's lake place. DS is coming back from Las Vegas for that. Bless him; he's already been back once this fall for Jack's Memorial.


Machriste, it's so good to hear of all the fun things you are doing. I know it must be such a help to have family around to be with you through this difficult time. Sounds like your early Thanksgiving will be fun too. Where is DSIL's lake place?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I just finished these over the last couple days for a Christmas gift for Christophers girlfriend. I had to design the gloves to go with as there wasn't a pattern with the hat and cowl.
> The pattern for the hat and cowl is http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6199&lang=us
> I'll write up the glove pattern and post it for you all later.


Lovely knitting Poledra. I'm sure Christopher's girlfriend will love them. I think that cowl pattern is just what I'm looking for. I plan to make myself a cowl very soon so have bookmarked the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Talking of the Doggie Nascar. Today I went to a country fair and they had sheep races. A few years ago we had a horse called Phar Lap who won every race she went in (literally). One of the shep today was called Phar Lap (and won almost every race s/he was in), another Wooly Jumper, one Casserole, Pork Chops a few others along similar lines. 
There was a Baa to Beanie sheep were shorn, the fleece spun, plied and then knitted into a beanie. It took the quickest team 2 1/2 hours to finsih there Beanie. As the Guild could not get any one willing to come down who could spin we simply held a stall- didn't sell a lot or get huge amounts of interest. From a personnal perspective though I sold half of the total sold. So while I would have liked to sell a bit more at least I got something. 
I think I mentioned that I was going to put together some sock kits- sold 2 of these and one set of the pattern etc as well. That or the crocheted poppies were the best sellers. So looks like that they may be a good idea. One of the women who bought the pattern seemed to have links with one of the groups spinning and knitting the beanie. SHe spent a lot of the day sitting around and decided to start her first sock and ended up with most of a toe fished. Previously in th eround she had knitted about 1/3 of a sock on DPNS but seemed to grasp the magic loop quickly.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you to have to pack up all of Fale's things. I am glad you will have sympathetic people around you for a short while. I cannot believe the hubris of Lupe, to think that she can control everybodies' lives just to fit in with her whims. She will inevitably get her comeuppance sooner or later, and once she loses her power to dominate, I suspect she will have few people on her side. It seems those who dance to her tune do so out of fear rather than love, and when the fear is gone, there will be nothing left to keep them close to her. I hope you get a positive feedback from the Tribunal, but I am not sure how far anything they may recommend might be legally enforceable.


A Gwennie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Julie, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you to have to pack up all of Fale's things. I am glad you will have sympathetic people around you for a short while. I cannot believe the hubris of Lupe, to think that she can control everybodies' lives just to fit in with her whims. She will inevitably get her comeuppance sooner or later, and once she loses her power to dominate, I suspect she will have few people on her side. It seems those who dance to her tune do so out of fear rather than love, and when the fear is gone, there will be nothing left to keep them close to her. I hope you get a positive feedback from the Tribunal, but I am not sure how far anything they may recommend might be legally enforceable.


The Tribunal decision is legally binding-what this will mean decides on what the Tribunal lays done.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they were a fast knit, my son is a bit surprised I was able to do the first glove in about 3 hours, designing and all.  Now to get glove 2 done and written up.
> The first one is always the most fun. lol


Wow! That is really fast work. Comes of knowing what you are doing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gwennie hope the wedding goes well- I think 12 hours well. Don't know if you will actually on ehre this morning- you just might have other things to do.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gwennie hope the wedding goes well- I think 12 hours well. Don't know if you will actually on ehre this morning- you just might have other things to do.


Hope by the time you read this you will be happy and relieved to be able to rest after a wonderful celebration.
I've had a bit of help with frogging this morning......


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hugs back June- I checked with a nurse I know, and they don't wrap your ribs any more. They are more concerned about you getting pneumonia from shallow breathing than holding the ribs in place!!! Slow and steady, we'll get there. Luv, AZ


I would have liked strapping just over the area that was broken to provide some support but not enough to restrict breathing. But didn't ever try it to see if it would work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Gwen - You're right, falling into one of the cactus would have been much worse!!! I hope that your DD's day tomorrow is lovely and I can hardly wait to see pictures!!! luv, AZ


And the cactus would have suffered much more than the concrete!
Most peopel tend to expect to recover quickly. You would expect 6 weeks after this surgery if he had been reasonably healthy before and hadn't been so sick afterwards-both of which will slow his recovery down significantly. As you said the ribs might be a blessing in disguise


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The second project is called Days for Girls, we will make kits of washable menstral pads for girls in the developing world who are unable to attend school one week each month because they cannot leave home when they have their period due to lack of supplies.


This may also be because they are 'unclean' at this time and would still be expected to stay home. But a greeat idea anyway whether it keeps them at school or not. But it would make a huge difference to their schooling if they could go in that week- and girls schooling has a huge impact on the health of their future familes so is vitally important.

I remember in Vanuatua doing some health clinics and a lady came in complaining of backpain, I asked if it was better at ony time than others.. Her response was it was better during her period. I remarked that was when I was most likely to get a backache! So I asked what she did during her period- nothing was the answer. The spent the week in a room by themselves- so work so back fine! While it has its disadvantages it is a enforced week of risk for these women and so woul dhave its benefits for them in an otherwise very physically demanding life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope by the time you read this you will be happy and relieved to be able to rest after a wonderful celebration.
> I've had a bit of help with frogging this morning......


So sweet to help you out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The Tribunal decision is legally binding-what this will mean decides on what the Tribunal lays done.


That is a relief to hear- I was not sure about that! Roll on January- although I have some matters to attend to first. But waiting at the moment for my visitors!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope by the time you read this you will be happy and relieved to be able to rest after a wonderful celebration.
> I've had a bit of help with frogging this morning......


He looks fascinated!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wishing Gwen and family all the very best for DD#1 's big day! I do hope we can see some photos!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from Surrey. My feet haven't touched the ground since I've been back. I am very busy preparing the poppies display for Rememberance Day and also making miles of bunting.

Just popped i to wish everyone well, safe travels to Caren and post a few photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning folks (Saturday morning in NZ!) I just rang Sam, because we have not heard from him for so long. He is fine- the cast will come off in 5 days time- but the computer is back at the Spa- and has been for the five days previous.
> Heidi was out finally having persuaded the kids to go to school. Bailie and Bentley and Aiden had been having a wonderful game in the bathtub.
> At this short notice I am not going to try to do more than start us over, because the page count is already high. It is very early for Darowil, and Kate was not on line the last time I looked.
> So it will be a really early start! It is 5 a.m., here- a normal time for me to begin my day. I am busy getting ready for my visitors- one from my home village in Scotland and the other my first KP visitor from Yorkshire in England. They are both due to fly in on Monday- our Labour Day Holiday.


Thanks Julie for starting us off at short notice. Enjoy your visitors.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh
Will be picking up the bride at 4 to go have drinks and shop for the final decorations at Hobby Lobby. Vey exited to be invited to do this with her. She is so over the moon in love with her fiancé which I'm so pleased for her. Will try to take lots of pictures myself on Sunday so I can share with you my virtual family.
Tami I'm glad your mom's surgery went well. Prayers for a expedient healing now.
Marianne's oldest dog said:


> Have a wonderful day.
> 
> Poor Marianne, sorry to hear about her dog. And I hope her mum improves. HUGS...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Up early and thopught I had plenty of time to get the summary on the first page. But tricked by Julie! But it is ready to go so here it comes- I will go back and see if anything else needs to be added from overnight but only a few pages so I should be able to add it in the next hour (so if any wants to check out for last minute points check back in an hour). Photos are more up to date as Kate sent them including a update and a message that Julie had started. Otherwise I would still be reading the old one!. Now to see how well it transfers.
> Actually just be patient. I will do it as an edit then I can preview it before posting it. No preview so it will be a slow process seperating Kates photo list so it is readable. It would be nice if they could be simply cut and pasted. Actually I will at least bring up two versions of this so I can see what I am trying to do. After all I do have an ipad next to me, may as well use it.
> 
> SUMMARY
> ...


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks!!! I already had one in July this year.... I'll save the wishes for next year - I can't afford to have 2 B-Days a year at my age!!! Alan did finally admit that his side doesn't hurt quite so much today. It has been over a week and I know that something like this can takes 6-8 weeks to get over. He is not supposed to be lifting anything heavy because of his surgery, and I know he was exceeding his weight limit before the fall.... he is the worst for following directions or rules. So it isn't a bad thing that now it hurts like the dickens when he tries to do certain things lol..... he has resorted to "light duty" projects for a while - it's all good - The cactus garden at the hospital was such a nice place to wander and take pictures. It made the wait time while Alan was in surgery a little easier to deal with. Now I have tons of pictures that need to be edited and organized... I will post a few every week. Love, AZ


Sandi, the Queen and Paddington Bear both have two birthdays a year, and neither of them seems to have aged faster than the rest of us! As you probably didn't feel like much celebration in July, I see no reason why you should not have had a bonus birthday, at least for this year!🎈🎈🎈


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> It sure does look good.
> Think betweeen us all we did a good job on these. Well done ot all of us- especially I think the sewers up.


Ditto!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a relief to hear- I was not sure about that! Roll on January- although I have some matters to attend to first. But waiting at the moment for my visitors!


If they can ship him back and forwards between Australia and NZ to avoid you, there can be no excuse for them not to do so to give you contact, if that is what the Tribunal orders.

Enjoy your time with your visitors!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you and Londy's faces again and to meet your other knitting friends - looks like a wonderful time in Toronto and a perfect yarn shop. Linda and I were commenting on our trip to Ohio just last night as we were out to dinner with our DH's...her DH is still recuperating from knee replacement surgery. He's getting bored (and cranky). She's trying to convince me that I need a pair of Hotter boots (she's a bad influence).

DGS is coming over today to make Halloween cookies and we're going to be making marshmallow monsters and blood shot eyes also! Should be fun!



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. My feet haven't touched the ground since I've been back. I am very busy preparing the poppies display for Rememberance Day and also making miles of bunting.
> 
> Just popped i to wish everyone well, safe travels to Caren and post a few photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are lovely. Will check out the pattern for sure. I love the color yarn as well.


Poledra65 said:


> Well I just finished these over the last couple days for a Christmas gift for Christophers girlfriend. I had to design the gloves to go with as there wasn't a pattern with the hat and cowl.
> The pattern for the hat and cowl is http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6199&lang=us
> I'll write up the glove pattern and post it for you all later.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hugs back June- I checked with a nurse I know, and they don't wrap your ribs any more. They are more concerned about you getting pneumonia from shallow breathing than holding the ribs in place!!! Slow and steady, we'll get there. Luv, AZ


I hope Alan's ribs are better today. My bones have been so bad for years that I was pulling up a particularly stubborn weed and cracked a rib!! Talk about osteoporosis!!! In capital letters!
Another hug for SUnday!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Julie for starting us off at short notice. Enjoy your visitors.


Thanks, Cathy! I have been enthusiastically 'tidied up' by the two Missionary Sisters- I don't know where my spare flash guard has ended up- which is bit of a nuisance because I had hoped to have the laptop closer to my comfy chair, as I was doing at night in Sydney. Ah well, makes today's shopping mission even more important- I will have to do it by bus- I laid out big hints- but was not taken up, so I will do it on my own!
Nothing like a bit of retail therapy- and for once in my life I have a bit too much money in the bank!
How is Serena? She will really be chubby cheeks if she is getting used to solids!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You might want to get some of the balm (think it is called Bag Balm) that is used on the teats of cows. It really is wonderful.


AZ Sticks said:


> I do understand, but it can make things difficult. Right now his hands are cracked and bleeding from his hand washing and that is after I have put aquaphor at each sink. There is a little OCD going on.
> 
> quote=pacer]DS#1 is a germaphobe as well since he had an immune system problem as an infant. He had to have gammaglobulin infusions monthly to keep him alive. He also took antibiotics daily for 3 years and he is allergic to many antibiotics. I taught him to avoid illnesses over the years so he washes his hands more than most guys. He stays relatively healthy most of the time. It is okay to be afraid of germs and illnesses. I wish people wouldn't take sick children out into public as much as they do. I wipe down shopping cards in the stores and not just the handles. Since the battle with an episode of cancer and getting the site infected, I am super careful with germs myself. I understand where Alan is coming from with such thoughts and would support him in such efforts.


[/quote]


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you and Londy's faces again and to meet your other knitting friends - looks like a wonderful time in Toronto and a perfect yarn shop. Linda and I were commenting on our trip to Ohio just last night as we were out to dinner with our DH's...her DH is still recuperating from knee replacement surgery. He's getting bored (and cranky). She's trying to convince me that I need a pair of Hotter boots (she's a bad influence).
> 
> DGS is coming over today to make Halloween cookies and we're going to be making marshmallow monsters and blood shot eyes also! Should be fun!


Yes, yes, yes, to the Hotters! I rarely wear anything else, although shoes rather than boots, most of the time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I hope you properly thanked Salt for the help. Such a pretty kitty. 


TNS said:


> Hope by the time you read this you will be happy and relieved to be able to rest after a wonderful celebration.
> I've had a bit of help with frogging this morning......


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Up early and thopught I had plenty of time to get the summary on the first page. But tricked by Julie! But it is ready to go so here it comes- I will go back and see if anything else needs to be added from overnight but only a few pages so I should be able to add it in the next hour (so if any wants to check out for last minute points check back in an hour). Photos are more up to date as Kate sent them including a update and a message that Julie had started. Otherwise I would still be reading the old one!. Now to see how well it transfers.
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You might want to get some of the balm (think it is called Bag Balm) that is used on the teats of cows. It really is wonderful.


Be very careful with Bag Balm. I have used it on my hands with good results, but I recently saw someone who is having to have skin grafting because of rubbing Bag Balm on the skin. There was a very severe burn, just like there had been a blow torch on the skin. Do a test first on your skin to make sure that you are not going to get a burn from it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Delightful pictures Purple. How neat to find out you had a store! Hope you gave yourself a discount!


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. My feet haven't touched the ground since I've been back. I am very busy preparing the poppies display for Rememberance Day and also making miles of bunting.
> 
> Just popped i to wish everyone well, safe travels to Caren and post a few photos.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Any time I've been under anesthesia I have memory issues and ever since the radiation/chemo treatments it is worse. Not to mention age! It could be his reaction to the anesthesia.


Or perhaps he'd been through so much, his mind just chose not to remember so it would be easier!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. My feet haven't touched the ground since I've been back. I am very busy preparing the poppies display for Rememberance Day and also making miles of bunting.
> 
> Just popped i to wish everyone well, safe travels to Caren and post a few photos.


How appropriate is the 'Purple Purl'!!!!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I wonder if they were allergic to one of the ingredients. I have used it for years, especially when I was doing a lot of quilting. 


flyty1n said:


> Be very careful with Bag Balm. I have used it on my hands with good results, but I recently saw someone who is having to have skin grafting because of rubbing Bag Balm on the skin. There was a very severe burn, just like there had been a blow torch on the skin. Do a test first on your skin to make sure that you are not going to get a burn from it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I just finished these over the last couple days for a Christmas gift for Christophers girlfriend. I had to design the gloves to go with as there wasn't a pattern with the hat and cowl.
> The pattern for the hat and cowl is http://www.garnstudio.com/lang/us/pattern.php?id=6199&lang=us
> I'll write up the glove pattern and post it for you all later.


You and Sorlenna amaze me with your designing skills!! These are beautiful!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> If they can ship him back and forwards between Australia and NZ to avoid you, there can be no excuse for them not to do so to give you contact, if that is what the Tribunal orders.
> 
> Enjoy your time with your visitors!


That would be my ideal solution!
Ruthie is due here around three this afternoon, Pamela comes in from Brisbane at around md-night.
I went to bed at 5 -30 p.m., because Church had been a real feat of endurance- my hip was unbelievably painful, despite having my cushion. so at rising 2 a.m., I have rested a long time, and am ready to get my next garter stitch project started.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Believe it or not I've been knitting on things other than the shawl for the wedding. I just finished one Elf Slipper. It has been a fun knit. I'm going to hopefully start the mate either tonight or tomorrow. Went pretty quickly. You do mosaic. Here's a picture of the finished one. I'm making them for a former colleague.

Now that I've caught up I'm off to shower and begin getting ready for the ride to the wedding. Will leave at noon (8:27 now). Really won't take me long to get ready. DH has gone to the flea market and then will pick up ice for the ice chest to carry the food in. Want to say a huge THANK YOU to Pacer. She called me last night and gave me some tips for preparing and packaging the fruit so it will be at it's best. I feel very comfortable about the fruit bowl looking nice now. Not quite a professional as she does but it will look better than had I not had her tips. Thanks again Mary!!! 

I forget who had posted the other day about adding coconut oil to your dog's diet but just wanted to say have started doing that. We shall see how it works to improve their itchy skin.

Okay, I'm outta here. Will post pictures hopefully tonight. Love and hugs to all.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope by the time you read this you will be happy and relieved to be able to rest after a wonderful celebration.
> I've had a bit of help with frogging this morning......


They do love to "help"!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. My feet haven't touched the ground since I've been back. I am very busy preparing the poppies display for Rememberance Day and also making miles of bunting.
> 
> Just popped i to wish everyone well, safe travels to Caren and post a few photos.


Thanks for the pictures. What a fitting name for the yarn shop..of course you HAD to visit that!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe it or not I've been knitting on things other than the shawl for the wedding. I just finished one Elf Slipper. It has been a fun knit. I'm going to hopefully start the mate either tonight or tomorrow. Went pretty quickly. You do mosaic. Here's a picture of the finished one. I'm making them for a former colleague.
> 
> Now that I've caught up I'm off to shower and begin getting ready for the ride to the wedding. Will leave at noon (8:27 now). Really won't take me long to get ready. DH has gone to the flea market and then will pick up ice for the ice chest to carry the food in. Want to say a huge THANK YOU to Pacer. She called me last night and gave me some tips for preparing and packaging the fruit so it will be at it's best. I feel very comfortable about the fruit bowl looking nice now. Not quite a professional as she does but it will look better than had I not had her tips. Thanks again Mary!!!
> 
> ...


Have fun at the wedding. I'm looking forward to pictures! That slipper is really cute.
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

AZ Sticks said:


> I do understand, but it can make things difficult. Right now his hands are cracked and bleeding from his hand washing and that is after I have put aquaphor at each sink. There is a little OCD going on.
> 
> DS#1 and I use Neutrogena Norwegian formula hand cream (no scent) for our dried and cracked hands. Works great. I have tried other hand lotions and they did not work so well. We just use a very small dab and rub it into each hand just before going to sleep. My son thanked me for introducing him to this hand cream as his hands were raw when he started using it. The next day he thanked me. He was resistant to using hand cream as he does not like the feeling of using it, but he was so desperate that he tried it. That was 3 years ago and now he keeps it close by to use as needed. You should be able to find it at Walgreens and Walmart. It is a small bottle but lasts quite a while.
> 
> quote=pacer]DS#1 is a germaphobe as well since he had an immune system problem as an infant. He had to have gammaglobulin infusions monthly to keep him alive. He also took antibiotics daily for 3 years and he is allergic to many antibiotics. I taught him to avoid illnesses over the years so he washes his hands more than most guys. He stays relatively healthy most of the time. It is okay to be afraid of germs and illnesses. I wish people wouldn't take sick children out into public as much as they do. I wipe down shopping cards in the stores and not just the handles. Since the battle with an episode of cancer and getting the site infected, I am super careful with germs myself. I understand where Alan is coming from with such thoughts and would support him in such efforts.


[/quote]


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe it or not I've been knitting on things other than the shawl for the wedding. I just finished one Elf Slipper. It has been a fun knit. I'm going to hopefully start the mate either tonight or tomorrow. Went pretty quickly. You do mosaic. Here's a picture of the finished one. I'm making them for a former colleague.
> 
> Now that I've caught up I'm off to shower and begin getting ready for the ride to the wedding. Will leave at noon (8:27 now). Really won't take me long to get ready. DH has gone to the flea market and then will pick up ice for the ice chest to carry the food in. Want to say a huge THANK YOU to Pacer. She called me last night and gave me some tips for preparing and packaging the fruit so it will be at it's best. I feel very comfortable about the fruit bowl looking nice now. Not quite a professional as she does but it will look better than had I not had her tips. Thanks again Mary!!!
> 
> ...


Glad to help. I wish I was there to fix the fruits and vegetables for you. I love doing the trays. Elf slipper is really neat. Who will be wearing them?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm off soon to get some cookie dough ready and maybe cook some zuchinni spirals/noodles for our lunch.

Gwen-hope you have a wonderful day for a wedding - hope to see photos. I'm sure the food items will be very well received - best wishes to DD, new DH and family.

Sandi - hope Alan is healing quickly and that he'll be feeling better quite soon. I sure understand the germ-a-phob with all that's going on. I worry about DS and DD who are both travelling for work.

Sassafrass - hope you are feeling better soon. DBIL has crohns and is feeling much better on meds (and is feeling better since gall bladder removal--not sure if the two have anything to do with each other or just lucky coincidence.)

Poledra - love the cowl/hat and mitts - wish I could say I had some of the Christmas knitting done.

Julie - enjoy your company and hope the thumb drive shows up quickly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra...Love the set you are making for DS's girlfriend. I need to be working on Matthew's mitts soon. Trying to get a few other projects done first.

Wishing everyone a wonderful day. Mine will be busy so need to get things going.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from overcast Great Bend, this seems to be an everyday thing lately. Four days to go before I am in England.  a bit excited on this end. 
Gwen congrats today on the DD wedding. 

Today's coffee and the lovely storm clouds this morning. 

Hugs for everyone and healing thoughts for those needing them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm off soon to get some cookie dough ready and maybe cook some zuchinni spirals/noodles for our lunch.
> 
> Gwen-hope you have a wonderful day for a wedding - hope to see photos. I'm sure the food items will be very well received - best wishes to DD, new DH and family.
> 
> ...


It is actually a fairly large surge guard, that I had thought would be hard to 'disappear' , so far I am completely stumped- but ready to go back to bed!
Will be thinking lots of Gwen and her family- that it be the most enjoyable wedding ever!
Think I am persuading Ringo not to jump on the sofa! Wish me luck on that one!
Happy Day, All!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from overcast Great Bend, this seems to be an everyday thing lately. Four days to go before I am in England.  a bit excited on this end.
> Gwen congrats today on the DD wedding.
> 
> Today's coffee and the lovely storm clouds this morning.
> ...


Love the lowering clouds!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer a former colleague at the middle school I retired from will wear the slippers.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the lowering clouds!


Thank you! It is rather peaceful watching the clouds roll past this morning. The geese are flying making it obvious that winter is indeed on it's way.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from overcast Great Bend, this seems to be an everyday thing lately. Four days to go before I am in England.  a bit excited on this end.
> Gwen congrats today on the DD wedding.
> 
> Today's coffee and the lovely storm clouds this morning.
> ...


Good morning, Caren!! Thanks for the coffee, hugs and good wishes. Interesting clouds...we're having blue, blue skies..not a cloud in sight. Our temperatures are in the upper 70s -low 80sf...makes it hard to believe Nov.1 is next week.
I'm counting down the days with you. Hoping there are no delays and you have smooth flying!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Delightful pictures Purple. How neat to find out you had a store! Hope you gave yourself a discount!


It was all fown to Nitzi, who had found out all the best places to visit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you and Londy's faces again and to meet your other knitting friends - looks like a wonderful time in Toronto and a perfect yarn shop. Linda and I were commenting on our trip to Ohio just last night as we were out to dinner with our DH's...her DH is still recuperating from knee replacement surgery. He's getting bored (and cranky). She's trying to convince me that I need a pair of Hotter boots (she's a bad influence).
> 
> DGS is coming over today to make Halloween cookies and we're going to be making marshmallow monsters and blood shot eyes also! Should be fun!


Hope you and Linda talked about planning a trip to visit us xxxx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely knitting Poledra. I'm sure Christopher's girlfriend will love them. I think that cowl pattern is just what I'm looking for. I plan to make myself a cowl very soon so have bookmarked the pattern. Thanks.


Thank you, I think I'll make them again for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, have a joyous day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Talking of the Doggie Nascar. Today I went to a country fair and they had sheep races. A few years ago we had a horse called Phar Lap who won every race she went in (literally). One of the shep today was called Phar Lap (and won almost every race s/he was in), another Wooly Jumper, one Casserole, Pork Chops a few others along similar lines.
> There was a Baa to Beanie sheep were shorn, the fleece spun, plied and then knitted into a beanie. It took the quickest team 2 1/2 hours to finsih there Beanie. As the Guild could not get any one willing to come down who could spin we simply held a stall- didn't sell a lot or get huge amounts of interest. From a personnal perspective though I sold half of the total sold. So while I would have liked to sell a bit more at least I got something.
> I think I mentioned that I was going to put together some sock kits- sold 2 of these and one set of the pattern etc as well. That or the crocheted poppies were the best sellers. So looks like that they may be a good idea. One of the women who bought the pattern seemed to have links with one of the groups spinning and knitting the beanie. SHe spent a lot of the day sitting around and decided to start her first sock and ended up with most of a toe fished. Previously in th eround she had knitted about 1/3 of a sock on DPNS but seemed to grasp the magic loop quickly.


I didn't know you could race sheep, lol, learn something new everyday. 
Wow, only 21/2 hours is not long at all, it would take me that long just to knit the beanie. 
Wonderful that you sold a quite a bit the sock kits are a great idea. 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wow! That is really fast work. Comes of knowing what you are doing


LOL! I don't know that I'd say I know what I'm doing, I just give it a whirl and see how it comes out. lol... What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope by the time you read this you will be happy and relieved to be able to rest after a wonderful celebration.
> I've had a bit of help with frogging this morning......


Awe, and such a cute helper too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. My feet haven't touched the ground since I've been back. I am very busy preparing the poppies display for Rememberance Day and also making miles of bunting.
> 
> Just popped i to wish everyone well, safe travels to Caren and post a few photos.


Great photos, and to think you had a shop all this time and didn't know it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, we're sure dreaming about it. My DS is over in London right now and will be seeing the Elvis Costello concert at Royal Albert Hall. He's over there on business and met up with another traveling pal while he was in Brussels. He'll be home late next week so I'm headed up to WI to help DDIL with the two DGD's while she goes to work, etc. We have lots of fun things planned.



PurpleFi said:


> Hope you and Linda talked about planning a trip to visit us xxxx


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are lovely. Will check out the pattern for sure. I love the color yarn as well.


Thank you, its a kind of steal grey blue, reminds me of faded denim.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Cathy! I have been enthusiastically 'tidied up' by the two Missionary Sisters- I don't know where my spare flash guard has ended up- which is bit of a nuisance because I had hoped to have the laptop closer to my comfy chair, as I was doing at night in Sydney. Ah well, makes today's shopping mission even more important- I will have to do it by bus- I laid out big hints- but was not taken up, so I will do it on my own!
> Nothing like a bit of retail therapy- and for once in my life I have a bit too much money in the bank!
> How is Serena? She will really be chubby cheeks if she is getting used to solids!


Wonderful that the Missionary Sisters came by to give you a hand, hope you have a good day shopping, retail therapy is a very nice thing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a link to the fun things we'll be making today!!

http://www.100directions.com/marshmallow-monster-treat-pops/


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You and Sorlenna amaze me with your designing skills!! These are beautiful!
> Junek


Sorlenna does a lot more detail than I do, I couldn't design lace to save my soul I don't think. 
But fingerless gloves, I'm getting a lot of experience at. lol
I did purchase Sorlennas fingerless pattern, I just love it, I'll post pics after I make them, need to find the perfect yarn first.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe it or not I've been knitting on things other than the shawl for the wedding. I just finished one Elf Slipper. It has been a fun knit. I'm going to hopefully start the mate either tonight or tomorrow. Went pretty quickly. You do mosaic. Here's a picture of the finished one. I'm making them for a former colleague.
> 
> Now that I've caught up I'm off to shower and begin getting ready for the ride to the wedding. Will leave at noon (8:27 now). Really won't take me long to get ready. DH has gone to the flea market and then will pick up ice for the ice chest to carry the food in. Want to say a huge THANK YOU to Pacer. She called me last night and gave me some tips for preparing and packaging the fruit so it will be at it's best. I feel very comfortable about the fruit bowl looking nice now. Not quite a professional as she does but it will look better than had I not had her tips. Thanks again Mary!!!
> 
> ...


Have loads of fun!!! Hug the Bride for all of us!!!
Cute slipper, what fun she will have wearing them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm off soon to get some cookie dough ready and maybe cook some zuchinni spirals/noodles for our lunch.
> 
> Gwen-hope you have a wonderful day for a wedding - hope to see photos. I'm sure the food items will be very well received - best wishes to DD, new DH and family.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm rather surprised I actually have 2 of my Christmas gifts almost finished, almost being the operative word.  Now to just finish them. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Poledra...Love the set you are making for DS's girlfriend. I need to be working on Matthew's mitts soon. Trying to get a few other projects done first.
> 
> Wishing everyone a wonderful day. Mine will be busy so need to get things going.


Thank you. 
With all you do, I'm impressed with all the knitting you get done, you do sleep occasionally don't you? lol
Have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, we're sure dreaming about it. My DS is over in London right now and will be seeing the Elvis Costello concert at Royal Albert Hall. He's over there on business and met up with another traveling pal while he was in Brussels. He'll be home late next week so I'm headed up to WI to help DDIL with the two DGD's while she goes to work, etc. We have lots of fun things planned.


Pardon my ignorance but who is the Linda Purple keeps talking of?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from overcast Great Bend, this seems to be an everyday thing lately. Four days to go before I am in England.  a bit excited on this end.
> Gwen congrats today on the DD wedding.
> 
> Today's coffee and the lovely storm clouds this morning.
> ...


Good morning Caren!! Thanks for the coffee, mine's sitting beside me, but it's gone cold, I used a wide mouthed cup and the coffee just seems to get cold much faster in those.  
So I guess I'm off to the Kuerig to make another cup. 
Love the clouds, reminds us how powerful and beautiful Mother Nature can be at the same time, but not destructive. 
HUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that the Missionary Sisters came by to give you a hand, hope you have a good day shopping, retail therapy is a very nice thing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


They have been very good to me- cut the grass before I came home, too!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a link to the fun things we'll be making today!!
> 
> http://www.100directions.com/marshmallow-monster-treat-pops/


How cute, great idea for kids to make. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have been very good to me- cut the grass before I came home, too!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sassafras. Sorry you are feeling so drained. Prayers that all this mess will be straightened out soon for you.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, have a joyous day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm thinking it is Rookie's SIL; she was at KAP and her name is Linda.


Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but who is the Linda Purple keeps talking of?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You might want to get some of the balm (think it is called Bag Balm) that is used on the teats of cows. It really is wonderful.


Yes, It's called Bag Balm, works great. Also Burts Bee Hand Salve is amazing my DH uses that when his fingers crack in winter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Be very careful with Bag Balm. I have used it on my hands with good results, but I recently saw someone who is having to have skin grafting because of rubbing Bag Balm on the skin. There was a very severe burn, just like there had been a blow torch on the skin. Do a test first on your skin to make sure that you are not going to get a burn from it.


That is very strange, I looked on my can of Bag Balm, it lists only 3 ingredients,lanolin base, petrolatum & 8 hydroxyquinalne sulfate, which I looked up & it says it is a disinfectant/antiseptic
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/8-hydroxyquinoline_sulfate
Must have been some sort of allergic reaction.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't know you could race sheep, lol, learn something new everyday.
> Wow, only 21/2 hours is not long at all, it would take me that long just to knit the beanie.
> Wonderful that you sold a quite a bit the sock kits are a great idea.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


We don't have sheep races here but Mutton Busting is often an event a rodeos for the brave kids, I think for 6 yrs & under, since they can't do bronco riding :lol: it's quite cute to watch.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=mutton+busting+alberta&docid=608036141023235872&mid=0F0D5DF3A0F2B74D49640F0D5DF3A0F2B74D4964&view=detail&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=0F0D5DF3A0F2B74D49640F0D5DF3A0F2B74D4964


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We don't have sheep races here but Mutton Busting is often an event a rodeos for the brave kids, I think for 6 yrs & under, since they can't do bronco riding :lol: it's quite cute to watch.
> 
> http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=mutton+busting+alberta&docid=608036141023235872&mid=0F0D5DF3A0F2B74D49640F0D5DF3A0F2B74D4964&view=detail&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=0F0D5DF3A0F2B74D49640F0D5DF3A0F2B74D4964


LOL! I had forgot about that, we did that for the kids rodeo when I lived in Kodiak, used the 4H sheep for it, was so funny to watch, don't know who was more confused, the kids or the sheep. lol


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That is very strange, I looked on my can of Bag Balm, it lists only 3 ingredients,lanolin base, petrolatum & 8 hydroxyquinalne sulfate, which I looked up & it says it is a disinfectant/antiseptic
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/8-hydroxyquinoline_sulfate
> Must have been some sort of allergic reaction.


"This toxic, coal tar chemical is used (in the form of potassium hydroxyquinoline sulfate) as a topical antiseptic in skin creams and lotions, in concentrations between 0.05% and 0.5%. Its phototoxic and may cause cancer (some coal tar colors have been found to be carcinogenic in animal tests). It must bear a warning on the label that reads: Not for sun protection products, and it isnt allowed at all in products for children under three years old. " I also discovered, " 
A hydroxyl is a chemical functional group containing an oxygen atom connected by a covalent bond to a hydrogen atom. It is sometimes called the alcohol functional group because when bonded to carbon in a molecule that otherwise contains only hydrogen and carbon the hydroxyl group defines the molecule as an alcohol, resulting in a name ending in -ol. A hydroxyl group bonded covalently to the carbon of a carbonyl group (-C=0) produces a carboxyl group (-COOH) that is the defining group of a carboxylic acid. When the -OH group participates in an ionic bond, the [-OH−] anion is called the "hydroxide" ion. I remembered from chemisty that any OH group is an acid, so I'm thinking that it was the acid reaction, which is the antiseptic part, that must have damaged the sensitive skin. I've personally never had a problem with Bag Balm, but I don't really lather it on in large amounts and all the time either.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, yes, yes, to the Hotters! I rarely wear anything else, although shoes rather than boots, most of the time.


I want to get some Hotters, also. I hate wearing shoes and if these are as comfortable as others claim, then maybe it won't be so bad.

I have used bag balm for years also. I'd use it more if it wasn't so greasy. I've never had a problem either.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm thinking it is Rookie's SIL; she was at KAP and her name is Linda.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, I'm glad you got some help getting your house whipped into shape for your company, especially when your hip is giving so much grief. 
Enjoy your company.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Rookie--Thank you for posting the afghan picture. It turned out beautifully! And even though I thought it didn't matter, it was fun to see my block (maybe two....not sure). In addition to the laborious joining process, I admired the placement...all of them showed up nicely.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just wanted to check in before the baby shower. I still have a few things to do for it so I guess I won't linger on here. So good to see the photos, especially of Purple and Londy. Everyone have a good day. Gwen, thinking of you and DD as the wedding approaches. How is DH handling giving his DD away? Such exciting times.

Be back later!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> Machriste, it's so good to hear of all the fun things you are doing. I know it must be such a help to have family around to be with you through this difficult time. Sounds like your early Thanksgiving will be fun too. Where is DSIL's lake place?


It's in northern Minnesota (about a 2 1/2 hr. drive) 30 miles NW of Duluth. SIL found the place on line, and it's quite extraordinary--it's an old lumber baron's summer place. They have about 11 acres, 500 feet of lakeshore on a chain on three lakes. The house is huge--5 bedroom, 4 baths, a porch on all 4 sides, a guest house, caretaker's house, boat house and large garage. It has needed a lot of work but SIL is skilled and a hard worker as is DD. The interior is log; the great room is open to the second floor with a beautiful railing of tree branches all around it. There is a two-story river rock fireplace, and the lower level has a sauna with dressing rooms for male and female. They were told the kitchen was once filmed for a Betty Crocker cookbook. The owners left tons of stuff, nearly all furnishings, dishes and glassware for 100 (they were told there were lots of parties held there. ) It's pretty amazing!!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I want to get some Hotters, also. I hate wearing shoes and if these are as comfortable as others claim, then maybe it won't be so bad.
> 
> I have used bag balm for years also. I'd use it more if it wasn't so greasy. I've never had a problem either.


I find they are the only shoes that I can wear, from new, without any 'breaking in', for a prolonged period. I would suggest trying them on first, although I have bought them mail-order with no problems. Some styles that I have tried on in the shop have not seemed very comfortable, but if you get the right fit, they are lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, I'm glad you got some help getting your house whipped into shape for your company, especially when your hip is giving so much grief.
> Enjoy your company.


Thanks Bonnie! Now I am looking forward hopefully to my new computer chair- it's at half price. And I need also a new garden hose, can't rely on rain much longer!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your kind words. Abi will be missed and we will all think of her fondly.

I'm thinking of Gwen today and the wedding. What a festive time it will be 

Hugs for all that need them and wishes for a blessed day!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just finished one Elf Slipper.
> 
> Love it! Pattern? I suppose if I search for "Elf Slipper" on ravelry, I will find one.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> You might want to get some of the balm (think it is called Bag Balm) that is used on the teats of cows. It really is wonderful.


Would second this-- Bag Balm is really super for healing Al's type of "cuts". There are a couple other brands, probably find them at a farm store (Orscheln's here) or possibly WalMart.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my goodness! I wonder if they were allergic to one of the ingredients. I have used it for years, especially when I was doing a lot of quilting.


And dollmakers use it all the time, too., never heard of problems. I wondered if they might have added a heating pad or something that got too hot or mixed it with something else.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Believe it or not I've been knitting on things other than the shawl for the wedding. I just finished one Elf Slipper. It has been a fun knit. I'm going to hopefully start the mate either tonight or tomorrow. Went pretty quickly. You do mosaic. Here's a picture of the finished one. I'm making them for a former colleague.
> 
> Now that I've caught up I'm off to shower and begin getting ready for the ride to the wedding. Will leave at noon (8:27 now). Really won't take me long to get ready. DH has gone to the flea market and then will pick up ice for the ice chest to carry the food in. Want to say a huge THANK YOU to Pacer. She called me last night and gave me some tips for preparing and packaging the fruit so it will be at it's best. I feel very comfortable about the fruit bowl looking nice now. Not quite a professional as she does but it will look better than had I not had her tips. Thanks again Mary!!!
> 
> ...


Gwen, I love that Elf Slipper. Do you have a pattern as I know just the person to make a pair of those for for Christmas. After the wedding of course - you have more than enough on your plate just now. Hope all goes well at the wedding and the Bride looks gorgeous (as I know she will)!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from overcast Great Bend, this seems to be an everyday thing lately. Four days to go before I am in England.  a bit excited on this end.
> Gwen congrats today on the DD wedding.
> 
> Today's coffee and the lovely storm clouds this morning.
> ...


Only four days? Whoohooooo!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from overcast Great Bend, this seems to be an everyday thing lately. Four days to go before I am in England.  a bit excited on this end.
> Gwen congrats today on the DD wedding.
> 
> Today's coffee and the lovely storm clouds this morning.
> ...


Only four days? Whoohooooo!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren!! Thanks for the coffee, hugs and good wishes. Interesting clouds...we're having blue, blue skies..not a cloud in sight. Our temperatures are in the upper 70s -low 80sf...makes it hard to believe Nov.1 is next week.
> I'm counting down the days with you. Hoping there are no delays and you have smooth flying!
> Junek


Most welcome for the coffee. Got a little bit side tracked doing some baking that is to go with me.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Only four days? Whoohooooo!!


I know I am so very excited. Last minute packing to finish up. :shock: :roll:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Oooh NanaCaren...need that pumpkin brownie recipe, please


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> It's in northern Minnesota (about a 2 1/2 hr. drive) 30 miles NW of Duluth. SIL found the place on line, and it's quite extraordinary--it's an old lumber baron's summer place. They have about 11 acres, 500 feet of lakeshore on a chain on three lakes. The house is huge--5 bedroom, 4 baths, a porch on all 4 sides, a guest house, caretaker's house, boat house and large garage. It has needed a lot of work but SIL is skilled and a hard worker as is DD. The interior is log; the great room is open to the second floor with a beautiful railing of tree branches all around it. There is a two-story river rock fireplace, and the lower level has a sauna with dressing rooms for male and female. They were told the kitchen was once filmed for a Betty Crocker cookbook. The owners left tons of stuff, nearly all furnishings, dishes and glassware for 100 (they were told there were lots of parties held there. ) It's pretty amazing!!


It sounds an amazing place! Perfect for large family gatherings.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

angelam said:


> Only four days? Whoohooooo!!


And how many sleeps? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Oooh NanaCaren...need that pumpkin brownie recipe, please


I can't get it to copy and paste on my iPad,but here goes.

themissinglokness.com

I have cheated a bit and used a gluten free brownie mix. I bought at Sam's club. I am hoping it tastes good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> And how many sleeps? :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :shock: :roll: only three sleeps left :thumbup: :
Not that I'm counting at all. :XD:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Darowil thank you for continuing with the summary!! Very helpful so i know what's going on. Lurker so sorry that Fale was taken back to Sydney right as you left. Can't say I'm surprised at that woman's actions at this point very sorry for you and Fale. Prayers for all who have lost loved ones, human and fur babies and for those who are ill. Have appointment with oncologist and kidney specialist on November 17. Oncologist is routine check I'm down to every six months now. DH got a letter from one place saying they are reviewing/considering his application. Hopefully we'll hear soon. He is getting very down about being older and people not wanting to hire him. 

Have a2 day seminar for work this week in Bloomington but it's a four day work week so that will help. Our 10 year wedding anniversary is Thursday will probably just go out for supper. DH replaced my garage door opener and fixed the door so it goes up and down now and doesn't squeal like a pig getting its tail docked or whatever it is they do to baby pigs.

Hope a pleasant week filled with love and peace to all.

Hugs and prayers


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra...I am 1/2 done with a slouchy hat and finished the fingerless gloves yesterday. Very simple patterns but were requested. Next I will make a cowl to go with the set. Patterns were selected by the person who wants them so they are really simple patterns. I was asked by someone else to make a baby blanket and given less than 1 1/2 weeks to make it. That project won't happen as I can't get enough time to do something like that. I do sleep at least 6-7 hours a night. I need to try to get 7-8 hours though. I need to head out to knitting class and then pick up Matthew to go to a pig roast at church tonight. Will be nice to visit with others from church.

I was able to give the mother of the sick children a hug today and get some updates. The 15 year old is still hurting from surgery and stayed home. I did get to see the rest of the children. Bella has grown so much and is so adorable. I am doing dinners on Tuesday and Thursday for the family so that Mom can be up at church most of the week getting ready for the harvest festival on Friday evening.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Most welcome for the coffee. Got a little bit side tracked doing some baking that is to go with me.


I'm glad I just had lunch or your baking would make me hungry. They sound delicious!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Darowil thank you for continuing with the summary!! Very helpful so i know what's going on. Lurker so sorry that Fale was taken back to Sydney right as you left. Can't say I'm surprised at that woman's actions at this point very sorry for you and Fale. Prayers for all who have lost loved ones, human and fur babies and for those who are ill. Have appointment with oncologist and kidney specialist on November 17. Oncologist is routine check I'm down to every six months now. DH got a letter from one place saying they are reviewing/considering his application. Hopefully we'll hear soon. He is getting very down about being older and people not wanting to hire him.
> 
> Have a2 day seminar for work this week in Bloomington but it's a four day work week so that will help. Our 10 year wedding anniversary is Thursday will probably just go out for supper. DH replaced my garage door opener and fixed the door so it goes up and down now and doesn't squeal like a pig getting its tail docked or whatever it is they do to baby pigs.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dawn for the thoughts!
How are things with your Mom, and her DH?
All I can think of is 'stuck pigs' I am hoping the reality is better than I think!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I want to get some Hotters, also. I hate wearing shoes and if these are as comfortable as others claim, then maybe it won't be so bad.
> 
> I have used bag balm for years also. I'd use it more if it wasn't so greasy. I've never had a problem either.


We used it for diaper rash especially on my oldest sometimes his was so bad poor thing would get blisters on his testicles. Doctor told us to use bag balm cleared it right up.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hope by the time you read this you will be happy and relieved to be able to rest after a wonderful celebration.
> I've had a bit of help with frogging this morning......


Love the colors of your yarn and the pattern you are working on! Kitty is lovely as well


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

machriste said:


> It's in northern Minnesota (about a 2 1/2 hr. drive) 30 miles NW of Duluth. SIL found the place on line, and it's quite extraordinary--it's an old lumber baron's summer place. It's pretty amazing!!


"Pretty amazing" sounds like an understatement-- what a wonderful place for family gatherings, etc. What a nice treat for you, hope you have a good time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning folks (Saturday morning in NZ!) I just rang Sam, because we have not heard from him for so long. He is fine- the cast will come off in 5 days time- but the computer is back at the Spa- and has been for the five days previous.
> Heidi was out finally having persuaded the kids to go to school. Bailie and Bentley and Aiden had been having a wonderful game in the bathtub.
> At this short notice I am not going to try to do more than start us over, because the page count is already high. It is very early for Darowil, and Kate was not on line the last time I looked.
> So it will be a really early start! It is 5 a.m., here- a normal time for me to begin my day. I am busy getting ready for my visitors- one from my home village in Scotland and the other my first KP visitor from Yorkshire in England. They are both due to fly in on Monday- our Labour Day Holiday.


I have just arrived back so I am marking my spot and will catch up tomorrow. Thank you, Julie for starting us off :thumbup:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Bonnie! Now I am looking forward hopefully to my new computer chair- it's at half price. And I need also a new garden hose, can't rely on rain much longer!


Did you find a chair that fit you? Try them all out. I think you will love it when you find one that really fits your style. Off to choir practice..we sing in church today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have just arrived back so I am marking my spot and will catch up tomorrow. Thank you, Julie for starting us off :thumbup:


My pleasure- gave me a few minutes thinking of other than my problems!
Hope your retreat was all you expected!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Did you find a chair that fit you? Try them all out. I think you will love it when you find one that really fits your style. Off to choir practice..we sing in church today.


I will head out in just over an hour- deliberately early, because I need to be back by two p.m., to contact my brother about meeting with Ruthie at the airport.

Hope you enjoy the singing!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Dawn for the thoughts!
> How are things with your Mom, and her DH?
> All I can think of is 'stuck pigs' I am hoping the reality is better than I think!


As for squealing piglets, well, we used to put rings through the piglets noses - it was supposed to stop them burrowing through all the straw and into the grass, but I don't think it was very effective. It was lambs who got their tails docked.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My pleasure- gave me a few minutes thinking of other than my problems!
> Hope your retreat was all you expected!


Yes, it was excellent but as usual tiring!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm glad I just had lunch or your baking would make me hungry. They sound delicious!
> Junek


Perhaps I should have had lunch before I baked. After sampling things I think these is will work nicely. Everything is gluten free.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am so happy, I was able to make my Sunday AA meeting. I will have breakfast and then try and take Maya for a walk. If nothing else I can throw a tennis ball for her and glory in looking at the Sierras.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> As for squealing piglets, well, we used to put rings through the piglets noses - it was supposed to stop them burrowing through all the straw and into the grass, but I don't think it was very effective. It was lambs who got their tails docked.


My only recollection of litters of piglets, is the one's the farmer nextdoor's old sow used to have, and bring regularly to our vegetable garden for forage. they would squeal even when being chased out. Endearing looking, but a d****d nuisance!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, it was excellent but as usual tiring!!


Funny, don't think of Meditation as tiring!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am so happy, I was able to make my Sunday AA meeting. I will have breakfast and then try and take Maya for a walk. If nothing else I can throw a tennis ball for her and glory in looking at the Sierras.


So you are feeling a bit better?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Most welcome for the coffee. Got a little bit side tracked doing some baking that is to go with me.


Look delicious!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny, don't think of Meditation as tiring!


We also cook etc and trying to pay attention is tiring. It is only physical and a very pleasant way!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Machriste, your daughters place sounds amazing, what a great place for family gatherings. Do they get to spend lots of time there?or is it just a holiday place?

Caren, the baking looks very good, I haven't had lunch yet, waiting on DH to come in, may have tomeat without him soon.

I've got my Dutch oven full of carrots ready to cook for the church supper. I went through the 2 boxes of cherry tomatoes that were left, have about 1/2 a pailful to take as well, then they won't go to waste. Threw out the rest so another job out of the way.

Very Dreary here today, 3C/37F, we are to get snow overnight & highs near freezing for the rest of the week so if we get much snow it will be here to stay.
I guess I should go put my tiller into the Quonset, our neighbor rents space to store his 2 big combines & brought them last night so it should be safe to move the tiller in now that no one should run over it. Everything is packed in quite tight as we put our combine, camper & quite a few other small things in there too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Perhaps I should have had lunch before I baked. After sampling things I think these is will work nicely. Everything is gluten free.


Do you have celiac disease? We watched a program last night, I think it was Marketplace about how the marketing people have made so many new gluten free products that are quite expensive but they have convinced people that they are good for many things other than celiac- weight loss, ADHD, autism, & generally for good health when no evidence is there to support it. It was quite interesting.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Machriste, your daughters place sounds amazing, what a great place for family gatherings. Do they get to spend lots of time there?or is it just a holiday place?
> 
> They just bought it this summer and have gone up almost every weekend to work on it. We're going to have an early Thanksgiving up there, and then they will close it down for the winter. It has a furnace, but the upstairs windows need to be replaced, so they think it would just not be warm enough for winter. Maybe someday...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. My feet haven't touched the ground since I've been back. I am very busy preparing the poppies display for Rememberance Day and also making miles of bunting.
> 
> Just popped i to wish everyone well, safe travels to Caren and post a few photos.


Lovely photos of everyone's smiles. You're a bonny crowd!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I want to get some Hotters, also. I hate wearing shoes and if these are as comfortable as others claim, then maybe it won't be so bad.
> 
> I have used bag balm for years also. I'd use it more if it wasn't so greasy. I've never had a problem either.


Hi Pammie,

I love my Hotters, they were great and Londy and I did alot of walking.xx


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Just popping in to say Hello. I have been asleep most of the day for some reason. I feel a bit better but still no energy or appetite really. My love to all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, yes, yes, to the Hotters! I rarely wear anything else, although shoes rather than boots, most of the time.


I'm a convert to Hotters too, but try to find something in my size in the factory clearance. (just put factory clearance into the search box on the hotter site). Most things are half price which makes the just about affordable! I've even got MIL to try them but she didn't want me to order thru' the website and went to their shop, and ordered a particular size fitting thru them. Meanwhile I found another style she liked and got them for under £30 on site, so now she's got 2 pairs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

martina said:


> Just popping in to say Hello. I have been asleep most of the day for some reason. I feel a bit better but still no energy or appetite really. My love to all.


Hope you are feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I hope you properly thanked Salt for the help. Such a pretty kitty.


Yes, but I'm a bit biased. Here he is 'at rest', which is not all that common as he's not really a lap cat, just likes to sleep on the bed.

Hope all your celebrations are going with a swing, and you are totally overjoyed :thumbup: :thumbup:
And I love, love , love the elf slipper


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, but I'm a bit biased. Here he is 'at rest', which is not all that common as he's not really a lap cat, just likes to sleep on the bed.
> 
> Hope all your celebrations are going with a swing, and you are totally overjoyed :thumbup: :thumbup:


He's a gorgeous cat


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Delightful pictures Purple. How neat to find out you had a store! Hope you gave yourself a discount!


Tee hee... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the mending wishes - the gnats are a problem in the house when I bring the plants inside. I did try the apple cider in the dishes but if even one silly gnat makes an appearance he freaks out!! This last year after being on the Humira that lowers your immune system he is so germaphobic - I think I need to put him in a bubble!!! I really only have a couple of house plants left - one is a beautiful grape ivy and the other is a "Friendship Plant" or Poor Man's Orchid. I really want to find a way to bring them in and keep them over the Winter.


I think the insects may be white flies but in any case you can probably spray them before you bring them in.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Precious Friends, 
I have been trying for days to post. I have just had workup done o.n my computer and he tells me all my issues are coming from KP. What is one to do?
I have been extremely busy this week. I have washed all the windows, blinds, and curtains, all the ceiling fans and ceiling lights, cleaned both ovens, emptied refrigerator, broke everything down and washed everything inside and out, swept, mopped and vacuumed floors, washed clothes and big load of towels, and put fresh linens on beds. Next week I have routine housecleaning to do.
I am just learning about all the different yarns out there besides box store brands. When I went to see my son and bought the Berroco Alpaca and Cascade cotton the I bought for scarves, I didnt get enough. I have just a little over 400 yards of each. I was able to track down more of the Cascade Moroon, which was the most important for me. Of coarse I had to buy three skeins as I couldnt match dye lots to the two I had. I want my scarf to be 60in length. Berroco Folio is online, so I will get three of those at some point.
I have also fallen in love with the Chiagoo Bamboo needles. My hands dont hurt when I use them. I am looking at a set of the 4 interchangeables for sixteen in length which I use the most. They also have the 5 interchangeables which I could later purchase with my birthday/mothers Day money. The girls always give me money to spend on hobby supplies.Bless Their Hearts. I order my needles from Handsome Fibers. Their shipping is low and they are wonderful to work with.
I havent read much of new KTP but will as I can.	
Julie, you just remember your Fale and the love and good times you shared. You are a loving and strong lady. You are a Christian, deep seated in your beliefs. Dont let the devil rob you of your joy.
Marianne, You, you mom, and your son are eternally in my prayers. I pray you can feel the love wrapping around you over the miles and know just how very special you are to all of us.
Kathy, my computer has been in the shop but there are no adequate words to express how very thrilled I am that you are back. The tatting is just gorgeous and loved the baby blanket.
I have had a time typing this. Guess I best close before I lose it all. I Love You All To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Love the lowering clouds!


Yes, Caren, the cloudscape is impressive


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Julie --- my sister-in-law who joined me at the Ohio KAP....I'm slowly getting her into more knitting -- she's a whiz at crocheting and other crafts. Our DH's are identical twins.



Lurker 2 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but who is the Linda Purple keeps talking of?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Love the colors of your yarn and the pattern you are working on! Kitty is lovely as well


Thank you pup lover, but I was actually frogging this vest to reuse the yarn in another project - !! I bought it at a charity shop but it was too small for me and DD did not want it; think it's Sirdar Montana yarn, and have got 2 balls worth out of it, and have started to knit a spiral Tammie - love the colour combo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Luckily, Linda and I wear the same size so I've been trying on her pairs (Hotter's shoes)....I think I'll look for something on clearance first.



PurpleFi said:


> Hope you are feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Sandi. Thank you for posting such interesting photos. Sorry to hear of Alan's fall, but I'm sure you're doing the right thing - icing and resting and he will be good in no time. I can understand his reluctance to see any more Drs for a while! Don't go too mad with the cleaning - it will still be there tomorrow!


You're right, it is still here!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I had typed a reply, but the computer or service or something kicked me off. Am I still here? I think I am still on the first page....that's a first!
> 
> We are off for Ohio as soon as I pack up the computer and the fridge....so I won't get back here until this evening. We are out there for the final time...and the closing. Always a tough time, but beautiful time of year. Tami, I hope to get to knitting next week.
> Warm hugs and gentle thoughts for all....take care...
> Carol il/oh


It will be good to see you again! I hope to be there.

Update on mom. I have not been up today. We did the final stuff needed to store the RV today. Wore me out and I had a nap after. Anyway, I don't remember if I posted we thought she had a possible stroke the day after surgery. It seems to have been just the meds and so forth. When I was there yesterday she was in the chair having lunch with help. Eyes were focused properly. After she ate as much as she wanted she fell asleep. I was there about 2 1/2 hours. She was still sleeping when I left. I will go up later. Thank you for all the prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When you finish your organizing you are most welcome to come do mine. Rookie....LOL.....I really need to do the same thing once I finish the other organizing in the craft room.
> 
> Julie thank you for picking up the reins for Sam while his computer is at the "spa". I spoke to him briefly a bit ago and he told me you were going to do it. Again thank you.
> 
> ...


Hugs and prayers for Marianne and her mom


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sandi, the Queen and Paddington Bear both have two birthdays a year, and neither of them seems to have aged faster than the rest of us! As you probably didn't feel like much celebration in July, I see no reason why you should not have had a bonus birthday, at least for this year!🎈🎈🎈


Oh....you have a point! I'll have to give that some thought! And I would be in excellent company!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I hope Alan's ribs are better today. My bones have been so bad for years that I was pulling up a particularly stubborn weed and cracked a rib!! Talk about osteoporosis!!! In capital letters!
> Another hug for SUnday!
> Junek


No more weed pulling for you dear!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening to everyone.
> 
> Julie...Thanks for getting us started. Sorry to hear that Fale has returned to Australia, but suspected that the family would do that. No surprises on that move. Hold on to the wonderful memories of those wonderful years together.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Well I have my new chair, it is going to make sitting at the computer so much easier- and having a high back allows for relaxing the knitting muscles!!!!! As I was at the Warehouse Stationery, I got the refills I needed for next year's diary. I went also to Mitre !0 and got the new se I need to water the pots, and two lovely lavender plants- they will have to be planted out, maybe today- maybe tomorrow!

And what is more the taxi fare home, for which I was quoted $60 cost me just over $7. Many of the taxi drivers remember me from the days when Fale used them- he gets impatient waiting for buses- whereas I just did not want to walk that far- besides I would never have managed the chair on the bus!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm in Ohio too. Wasn't sure till this. Morning if I would make the trip or not. h
> had a great trip. I know we'll meet up one of these times. Typing on the phone. Not easy.


Where are you in Ohio and for how long? If you are close enough I might be able to meet you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> When you finish your organizing you are most welcome to come do mine. Rookie....LOL.....I really need to do the same thing once I finish the other organizing in the craft room.
> 
> Julie thank you for picking up the reins for Sam while his computer is at the "spa". I spoke to him briefly a bit ago and he told me you were going to do it. Again thank you.
> 
> ...


WOW, prayers going up as we speak. That is so hard to deal with I know how much I loved my smokie, he was 13. 
Let Marianne know that prayers are being said for her MOM, and for her,


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

He does use that.... And it is better than anything else we've tried. But the constant hand washing is a challenge.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good Morning folks (Saturday morning in NZ!) I just rang Sam, because we have not heard from him for so long. He is fine- the cast will come off in 5 days time- but the computer is back at the Spa- and has been for the five days previous.
> Heidi was out finally having persuaded the kids to go to school. Bailie and Bentley and Aiden had been having a wonderful game in the bathtub.
> At this short notice I am not going to try to do more than start us over, because the page count is already high. It is very early for Darowil, and Kate was not on line the last time I looked.
> So it will be a really early start! It is 5 a.m., here- a normal time for me to begin my day. I am busy getting ready for my visitors- one from my home village in Scotland and the other my first KP visitor from Yorkshire in England. They are both due to fly in on Monday- our Labour Day Holiday.


Julie, you are such a good person, always ready to help, thank you for doing what you do, and helping everyone out. 
:thumbup:

Just got back from a shopping trip to NY City had a blest, spent way to much but all shopping is done for coming birthdays, and Christmas. Lol happy it was a nice weekend.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Just popped in to see how everyone is, nice pictures always great to see them. good thought for all in need with a((((((((( big hug))))))))) thrown in.
great that you got your chair Julie and that the taxi fare was so low.
Finished headband and one sock with the second sock almost done.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have my new chair, it is going to make sitting at the computer so much easier- and having a high back allows for relaxing the knitting muscles!!!!!""
> 
> So glad you got the chair and got it home so you can begin using it immediately. Send a picture of it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Julie, you are such a good person, always ready to help, thank you for doing what you do, and helping everyone out.
> :thumbup:
> 
> Just got back from a shopping trip to NY City had a blest, spent way to much but all shopping is done for coming birthdays, and Christmas. Lol happy it was a nice weekend.


Dear Jessie! Always a kind word and thought! Thank you. I am glad you enjoyed your shopping trip. I have just been out on a short one, and come home with a new computer chair, and two lavender plants (and the ready assembled hose I needed for watering the garden)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just popped in to see how everyone is, nice pictures always great to see them. good thought for all in need with a((((((((( big hug))))))))) thrown in.
> great that you got your chair Julie and that the taxi fare was so low.
> Finished headband and one sock with the second sock almost done.


obviously toe up socks! The head band looks so good! There are definite advantages when using the stroller, people go out of their way to be kind. And I'm not grumbling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I have my new chair, it is going to make sitting at the computer so much easier- and having a high back allows for relaxing the knitting muscles!!!!!""
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorlenna does a lot more detail than I do, I couldn't design lace to save my soul I don't think.
> But fingerless gloves, I'm getting a lot of experience at. lol
> I did purchase Sorlennas fingerless pattern, I just love it, I'll post pics after I make them, need to find the perfect yarn first.


Thank you and thank you!  I have just finished a set with mitts and hat (and did socks to match--ha ha--the cuffs on the sock were the practice for the pattern) and am working on writing the pattern now. I'm getting a backlog... :roll: Need to get moving on all these patterns.

Julie, your shopping trip sounds fun and I hope you do indulge yourself a little. That usually perks up the spirits. And how wonderful that your grass & home were taken care of.

Edit: I see you have done well on your excursion! Yay for new chairs! By the way, it looks exactly like mine!

Re: the lotion--I love Corn Huskers lotion. It's mostly glycerine, I think? But I find it works wonders and the smell of it always brings back good memories for me, too, because my grandfather used it.

Caren, safe & lovely travels to you! I know you will have a blast.

Pup lover, all best wishes for your appt. and your DH. I know how discouraging it can be when one is without work, but I feel sure the right job will come along and be worth waiting for!

Desert Joy, happy to hear you made the meeting and hope you continue to feel better.

Gwen, I hope you enjoy(ed) the wedding and that it all went off without a hitch.

Betty, have fun with your new yarns. I have some Berroco of a fingering weight...if I could remember where it is and what I bought it for, I'd be in good shape. LOL

Tami, sending good thoughts to your mom.

Agnes, lovely headband--I do want try out that technique.

I hope I didn't miss anyone; if I did, I didn't do it on purpose. Now I'm caught up, I need to get back to my pattern. Hugs & blessings to all!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a reply in general, I am sorry I have not replied individually, but Margaret says I need not worry about that-so blame her!
> Today has not been my best day ever.- it is not nice coming up front to so much hatred, as has been spewed at me, and when it involves the loss of the one I had thought was my life's partner, very difficult. I have spent most of the day in bed, the last three hours actually asleep- so that is a positive.
> I had some help and have put most of Fale's things that were in his room into bags. I will hang on to them for a while longer, but it sort of feels like I am starting to accept he may never come home. I have not yet taken down the notices I had on the doors to help him find his way round the house.
> The bedding on his bed has all been taken off- to be washed given the time to get it done- he was very unwilling to have things removed for washing. Everything is new on the bed, ready for Ruthie's visit.
> ...


Sending you hugs


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good very early morning to you Julie. It is hard at times to make the choice to move on. I can only imagine how it must feel. It would have been good to have a flight # and not just the time. I have been guilty of just giving the time of arrival and not the flight# once or twice.
> Giant hugs for you and give rings a pat on the head from me. Enjoy your company, I am sure I don't have to tell you that though.


Beautiful sunrise!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have my new chair, it is going to make sitting at the computer so much easier- and having a high back allows for relaxing the knitting muscles!!!!! As I was at the Warehouse Stationery, I got the refills I needed for next year's diary. I went also to Mitre !0 and got the new se I need to water the pots, and two lovely lavender plants- they will have to be planted out, maybe today- maybe tomorrow!
> 
> And what is more the taxi fare home, for which I was quoted $60 cost me just over $7. Many of the taxi drivers remember me from the days when Fale used them- he gets impatient waiting for buses- whereas I just did not want to walk that far- besides I would never have managed the chair on the bus!


There's nothing like a comfy computer chair!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just popped in to see how everyone is, nice pictures always great to see them. good thought for all in need with a((((((((( big hug))))))))) thrown in.
> great that you got your chair Julie and that the taxi fare was so low.
> Finished headband and one sock with the second sock almost done.


Lovely headband. Interesting socks. The dark color really makes the orange pop!!
Junek


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

The chair is wonderful to behold. I think you will enjoy it. Glad you got one with nice cushioning. I am trying to envision how you even got it into the taxi and got it home. Did it fit in the trunk (boot in England)?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish is my command!!!!!
> 
> Along with all the clutter that surrounds me!


What a lovely chair! Should be a blessing for the aching body. And your clutter is no worse than mine (and I'll bet most on here!)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, thank you. I am not hurting at all now. Still have diarrhea. So enjoyed the meeting. Since I wasn't hurting thought I could take Maya out. But danged energy troll pulled plug again and found myself napping instead. Still an amazing improvement from last week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Our sunset tonight. I got distracted with dinner on the grill and missed the best part


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Just have to share some great news. Even though the tumor was growing and showed signs of cancer, the pathology report came back as non cancerous. There was great concerns since it was growing and acting like cancer. So relieved and wanted to share that great news with those of you praying for this family of medically challenged children. This girl will still be watched for the seizure activities as well as making sure that tumors do not develop in any other areas. She returned home on Thursday which was a relief to the rest of the family. Today is a day of thanks and praise for a wonderful report from the medical teams.


Sending up thankful prayer for such good news!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you and thank you!  I have just finished a set with mitts and hat (and did socks to match--ha ha--the cuffs on the sock were the practice for the pattern) and am working on writing the pattern now. I'm getting a backlog... :roll: Need to get moving on all these patterns.
> 
> Julie, your shopping trip sounds fun and I hope you do indulge yourself a little. That usually perks up the spirits. And how wonderful that your grass & home were taken care of.
> 
> ...


How funny! there were lots of others- with shorter backs - but it is so nice to be able to lean back and rest! Only a couple of hours and I will ring Alastair to organise going to the Airport to collect Ruthie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you hugs


Thanks ever so! Tami! and how about a group hug

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> There's nothing like a comfy computer chair!
> Junek


It makes for such a difference!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The chair is wonderful to behold. I think you will enjoy it. Glad you got one with nice cushioning. I am trying to envision how you even got it into the taxi and got it home. Did it fit in the trunk (boot in England)?


I had asked for a van- the one that came was equipped with a wheelchair hoist- so lots of room!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a lovely chair! Should be a blessing for the aching body. And your clutter is no worse than mine (and I'll bet most on here!)


That is nice to know- I was too lazy to try and rearrange for the photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our sunset tonight. I got distracted with dinner on the grill and missed the best part


You can see it has been beautiful!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you have celiac disease? We watched a program last night, I think it was Marketplace about how the marketing people have made so many new gluten free products that are quite expensive but they have convinced people that they are good for many things other than celiac- weight loss, ADHD, autism, & generally for good health when no evidence is there to support it. It was quite interesting.


Yes I do, I have to pay attention to it now as it only gets worse. It is expensive but health ways worth the money. I have not noticed any weight loss but it could just be me. If anything I may have put on seems how I can eat things like cookies and bread again. Haven't noticed any difference in the way two of the grandsons act either. One with ADHD and one with Autism. Mum also has celiac so no gluten at her place either and they are there a lot during the week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kate and I are practising here tryin gto work out the best way to get all the summaries into one post instead of scattered without a lot of effort to get it readable. So I am posting this weeks photos so far to see if this works.
Photos 25thOctober, 2014
5 - *Busyworkerbee* - Miley and 5 kittens
6 - *NanaCaren* - Morning coffee/Breakfast/Sunrise
8 - *Rookie* - KAP afghan
10 - *Kateb* - Stitchcraft haul.

As you all see it worked perfectly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate and I are practising here tryin gto work out the best way to get all the summaries into one post instead of scattered without a lot of effort to get it readable. So I am posting this weeks photos so far to see if this works.
> Photos 25thOctober, 2014
> 5 - *Busyworkerbee* - Miley and 5 kittens
> 6 - *NanaCaren* - Morning coffee/Breakfast/Sunrise
> ...


Ah! Thank you! I had meant to comment on the kittens--lovely, lovely! Ragdolls are some of my favorite cats (had one once, he was a dear).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, lovely photo-- I love the reflections in the pond.
> 
> Here's a photo of the beloved afghan. We've already seen Sam's afghan held by Joy...and I'm hoping that Paula will post a photo of the afghan she won in the raffle. If you want to identify your square(s), you can PM me and I'll make note of it.
> 
> Julie . so glad that you are having visitors. It will help bring some extra conversation and laughter to your home.


The one I can definitely identify is third row from bottom, second one in- a green tree of life with a diamond at the top. there are two others that could be mine from what looks like the same yarn- one with a crocheted border, and one that looks like seed (moss) stitch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from overcast Great Bend, this seems to be an everyday thing lately. Four days to go before I am in England.  a bit excited on this end.
> Gwen congrats today on the DD wedding.
> 
> Today's coffee and the lovely storm clouds this morning.
> ...


Thanks for the cofffee ready for my second of the mornring.
Lovely clouds.
ended up getting off my computer yesterday evening while reading up on the digest. I was sitting here thinking I saw lightening but then that it sounded like fireworks. So went and checked, it was in fact both! And the froeworks finshed just before a very heavy downpour of rain. As the lightening looked like continueing I decided the best thing for th ecomputer was to switch it off.
David was due to fly in around this time so I wondered what impact it would have on him. Got a phone call a short while later from a frustated David who ghad landed but they weren't unloading becuase of lightening. So I went and picked him up, driving through some hail, very heavy rain, bright frequent ligtehing and lous thunder. Fortunatelly only for a short while at tis worst.
Arrived at the airport stopped to pick him up in an area where they always kick you straight off if the person you want is not there and waiting so when a security person came to the car I was expecting to be told to move on. Instead she was just checking that I knew no luggage was coming-never seen that area so empty before. David came, said wasn't that amazing lightening. Nothing like what I had seen but yes it was. By the time we were out of the airport he understood why the luggage wasn't being unloaded. From inside the luggage area he had no idea of what was going on outside so was amazed at what he was seeing. At least he drove home- for me the worst driving is wet at night.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Kate and I are practising here tryin gto work out the best way to get all the summaries into one post instead of scattered without a lot of effort to get it readable. So I am posting this weeks photos so far to see if this works.
> Photos 25thOctober, 2014
> 5 - *Busyworkerbee* - Miley and 5 kittens
> 6 - *NanaCaren* - Morning coffee/Breakfast/Sunrise
> ...


I think that is a brilliant way to post it. Makes finding things so much easier. Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Kate and I are practising here tryin gto work out the best way to get all the summaries into one post instead of scattered without a lot of effort to get it readable. So I am posting this weeks photos so far to see if this works.
> Photos 25thOctober, 2014
> 5 - *Busyworkerbee* - Miley and 5 kittens
> 6 - *NanaCaren* - Morning coffee/Breakfast/Sunrise
> ...


Oh, really like the pix reference--sometimes I just have to skip a couple pages and then wish I could have seen the pix at least. Now I know where to find them. TY f doing this.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Darowil...Glad that your travels to the airport were safe. Lightning can be beautiful but so dangerous. I never heard of keeping the luggage due to weather though. Do you have to go back tomorrow to collect David's luggage?

Julie...Love the new chair. Matthew wants a chair for his room as a Christmas gift so I will be chair shopping in the next few months. Your clutter is not bad. I loved the picture next to your chair and it sure is nice to have the knitting needles organized around your sitting area. You did well for yourself. 

I just got home about 7:30 tonight. Stopped by Faith and Bella's family to pick up my casserole dish so I can cook some pizza casserole for Tuesday. I told the parents that I would bring vegetables and fruits on Tuesday so they could eat on them during the week. I cut my vegetables for them as I did for KAP. Their kids love them cut that way. I will decide what fruit I want to take once I see what is available at the store. Thursday meal will be a simpler one since I will do them well on Tuesday with the extras. One has an egg allergy so I have to avoid egg. The kids always love the pizza casserole and garlic bread so that is a go to recipe for them. It is a fast meal to put together. Now I have to think about what to do for Thursday for them. I told the parents that I have shared the girls health issues with my knitting friends and so many around the world have been praying for them. They said that was great and thanked our group for the continuous prayers for their family. I did see Maddie tonight-she had the tumor surgery this past week. She still has a bandage over the incision site and is still week. They were painting pumpkins tonight and will finish them tomorrow. Bella let me hold her for a few minutes so I treasured the moment. She goes for another surgery on Nov. 12th. I will find out more about that this week. Faith has her treatment the 7th of November so the family will travel to the specialty hospital quite a bit in November. I told mom to let me know if she needs any help back at the home front. Mom knows how to knit and was showing me some hats someone crocheted for Bella with the large flowers on them. She wants to learn how she can knit the flowers and hats so I will see what patterns I have in my stash. If anyone has any suggestions on knitted flowers, please let me know. Mom says she has no yarn right now-boy will I be hooking her up with some this week when I take some dinners. Usually I spoil the children, this week I think it will be spoil Mom time. I always enjoy visiting with this family. Church sent a nice collection of leftovers today to the family from the pig roast so I know they will be good for a few days as well. I brought home leftovers as well. 

I just got a call from a lady from the area that we were sending winter gear to after their town was severely destroyed by a twin tornado last summer. We sent winter coats, hats, mittens, scarves, quilts from our quilting group, boots,socks and other warm clothing. My boys and I packaged and sent 18 boxes to them in a two week time period. The last of the boxes arrived on Friday so this week they will sort through them and start getting people to come and look to see if anything will fit them. What a joy to know that others will be warm this winter. I still think of the wonderful people in Calgary who enjoyed their warm gear last year and now I will think of those in Pilger, NE who will have the warmth needed as well.

I think I have written a book....ooops...sorry. Enjoy your week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern. Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.

Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.



machriste said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished one Elf Slipper.
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The one I can definitely identify is third row from bottom, second one in- a green tree of life with a diamond at the top. there are two others that could be mine from what looks like the same yarn- one with a crocheted border, and one that looks like seed (moss) stitch.


They could very well be, Julie, but I did try to get all of the squares contributed by the same crafter scattered around to the various afghans. That way each winner would be able to see some of the works of each one who made more than one or two squares. Sort of sharing the love all around.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will gladly send it to you if you send me a PM. It is a free pattern.


angelam said:


> Gwen, I love that Elf Slipper. Do you have a pattern as I know just the person to make a pair of those for for Christmas. After the wedding of course - you have more than enough on your plate just now. Hope all goes well at the wedding and the Bride looks gorgeous (as I know she will)!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


Bet you are glad it is over-- looks like it was very pretty. Does MIL have any daughters? Maybe this was her "only chance"--LOL. Oh, man, I'm not sure I could have kept quiet, but would have tried. Kudos to you for succeeding.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I really like the chiagoo bamboo needles too Betty. I also have purchased them from Handsome Fibers; very nice folks to deal with.


Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Friends,
> I have been trying for days to post. I have just had workup done o.n my computer and he tells me all my issues are coming from KP. What is one to do?
> I have been extremely busy this week. I have washed all the windows, blinds, and curtains, all the ceiling fans and ceiling lights, cleaned both ovens, emptied refrigerator, broke everything down and washed everything inside and out, swept, mopped and vacuumed floors, washed clothes and big load of towels, and put fresh linens on beds. Next week I have routine housecleaning to do.
> I am just learning about all the different yarns out there besides box store brands. When I went to see my son and bought the Berroco Alpaca and Cascade cotton the I bought for scarves, I didnt get enough. I have just a little over 400 yards of each. I was able to track down more of the Cascade Moroon, which was the most important for me. Of coarse I had to buy three skeins as I couldnt match dye lots to the two I had. I want my scarf to be 60in length. Berroco Folio is online, so I will get three of those at some point.
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gwen, thanks for the wedding photos. A beautiful bride. 
Julie, your chair looks comfy and your essential supplies are not clutter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your work is lovely. I found the youtube video on headband and hope to give it a try for Christmas presents for my DGDs and DDs.


agnescr said:


> Just popped in to see how everyone is, nice pictures always great to see them. good thought for all in need with a((((((((( big hug))))))))) thrown in.
> great that you got your chair Julie and that the taxi fare was so low.
> Finished headband and one sock with the second sock almost done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice looking chair! Reminds me of the one I had for my classroom when still teaching. Gave it to a colleague as I had no room for it when I retired. Just sit back and relax!


Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish is my command!!!!!
> 
> Along with all the clutter that surrounds me!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...Wedding looks so lovely. Loved the dress you selected as well. My MIL says she gained a daughter and I love her dearly. I did not replace my mother however. It is nice to be treasured by both families as it makes for peaceful days for your DD. I doubt your daughter will replace you as her mother so no worries.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No just 2 boys.


Kansas g-ma said:


> Bet you are glad it is over-- looks like it was very pretty. Does MIL have any daughters? Maybe this was her "only chance"--LOL. Oh, man, I'm not sure I could have kept quiet, but would have tried. Kudos to you for succeeding.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not worried about it at all.


pacer said:


> Gwen...Wedding looks so lovely. Loved the dress you selected as well. My MIL says she gained a daughter and I love her dearly. I did not replace my mother however. It is nice to be treasured by both families as it makes for peaceful days for your DD. I doubt your daughter will replace you as her mother so no worries.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Since several have requested the Elf slipper pattern AND it is a freebie I'm going to post it.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish is my command!!!!!
> 
> Along with all the clutter that surrounds me!


That does look like a very comfortable chair. Good for you!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwennie, love the wedding pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My pleasure Sassafras. The photographer (friend of youngest DD) took close to 600 pictures. Can't wait to see them. She did some really creative poses. I hope to be able to get some of them. I took about 40 myself but was so busy putting ut food and just enjoying the wedding ceremony and celebration I wasn't too on top of it. It was a very special day.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwennie, love the wedding pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm off to knit and unwind. Hugs, peace & love to all. {{{{{HUGS}}}}} TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Most welcome for the coffee. Got a little bit side tracked doing some baking that is to go with me.


Oooh yum!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :shock: :roll: only three sleeps left :thumbup: :
> Not that I'm counting at all. :XD:


Not counting at all. LOL!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My pleasure Sassafras. The photographer (friend of youngest DD) took close to 600 pictures. Can't wait to see them. She did some really creative poses. I hope to be able to get some of them. I took about 40 myself but was so busy putting ut food and just enjoying the wedding ceremony and celebration I wasn't too on top of it. It was a very special day.


That is great - to be able to say that - even if the new MIL kept muddling the sex of her child!

Or should I say 'gender'?

I go to the Airport in half an hour.
The plane has obviously had a tail wind- it is slightly early.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Poledra...I am 1/2 done with a slouchy hat and finished the fingerless gloves yesterday. Very simple patterns but were requested. Next I will make a cowl to go with the set. Patterns were selected by the person who wants them so they are really simple patterns. I was asked by someone else to make a baby blanket and given less than 1 1/2 weeks to make it. That project won't happen as I can't get enough time to do something like that. I do sleep at least 6-7 hours a night. I need to try to get 7-8 hours though. I need to head out to knitting class and then pick up Matthew to go to a pig roast at church tonight. Will be nice to visit with others from church.
> 
> I was able to give the mother of the sick children a hug today and get some updates. The 15 year old is still hurting from surgery and stayed home. I did get to see the rest of the children. Bella has grown so much and is so adorable. I am doing dinners on Tuesday and Thursday for the family so that Mom can be up at church most of the week getting ready for the harvest festival on Friday evening.


Nice that she chose patterns that you can finish in a relatively short time. 
 I used to be lucky if I got 6 hours when I was working, it's hard to go to bed when you know you have things to get done but are working so many hours, that you have to practically manufacture time. 
I could never get a baby blanket done quickly, I get too fidgety with then and I have to break it up with other things. 
Ooh, a pig roast, haven't been to one of those since I was in Alaska, we had them on the beach at the end of the summer for the employees of the fisheries, so much fun and good food. 
Hi Matthew!!!!!
Poor kid, I imagine that she will be sore for a little while. 
That hug probably did more for her than anything else, there are times in life when a hug is the only thing that can give you hope and just lift away stress. 
Hugs!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have my new chair, it is going to make sitting at the computer so much easier- and having a high back allows for relaxing the knitting muscles!!!!! As I was at the Warehouse Stationery, I got the refills I needed for next year's diary. I went also to Mitre !0 and got the new se I need to water the pots, and two lovely lavender plants- they will have to be planted out, maybe today- maybe tomorrow!
> 
> And what is more the taxi fare home, for which I was quoted $60 cost me just over $7. Many of the taxi drivers remember me from the days when Fale used them- he gets impatient waiting for buses- whereas I just did not want to walk that far- besides I would never have managed the chair on the bus!


Great chair Julie, saw the pic posted before replying so figured I'd just put it here. Sounds like it was a most successful day, and with the cab cost so much lower, that is a major bonus. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Just popped in to see how everyone is, nice pictures always great to see them. good thought for all in need with a((((((((( big hug))))))))) thrown in.
> great that you got your chair Julie and that the taxi fare was so low.
> Finished headband and one sock with the second sock almost done.


I had saved that head band about a month or so ago but haven't made one yet. 
Love your socks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you and thank you!  I have just finished a set with mitts and hat (and did socks to match--ha ha--the cuffs on the sock were the practice for the pattern) and am working on writing the pattern now. I'm getting a backlog... :roll: Need to get moving on all these patterns.
> 
> Julie, your shopping trip sounds fun and I hope you do indulge yourself a little. That usually perks up the spirits. And how wonderful that your grass & home were taken care of.
> 
> ...


You are most welcome. Sock cuffs, glove cuffs, and coffee cozies are great for experimenting aren't they? :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am so happy, I was able to make my Sunday AA meeting. I will have breakfast and then try and take Maya for a walk. If nothing else I can throw a tennis ball for her and glory in looking at the Sierras.


Sounds like you are having a better day. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Pats to Maya.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am so happy, I was able to make my Sunday AA meeting. I will have breakfast and then try and take Maya for a walk. If nothing else I can throw a tennis ball for her and glory in looking at the Sierras.


Sounds like you are having a better day. :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Pats to Maya.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, but I'm a bit biased. Here he is 'at rest', which is not all that common as he's not really a lap cat, just likes to sleep on the bed.
> 
> Hope all your celebrations are going with a swing, and you are totally overjoyed :thumbup: :thumbup:
> And I love, love , love the elf slipper


Such a pretty boy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maybe, Maya liked your past. She has been so good. I know it's hard for her not to get her walk in.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our sunset tonight. I got distracted with dinner on the grill and missed the best part


Lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so! Tami! and how about a group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


I'm in!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the cofffee ready for my second of the mornring.
> Lovely clouds.
> ended up getting off my computer yesterday evening while reading up on the digest. I was sitting here thinking I saw lightening but then that it sounded like fireworks. So went and checked, it was in fact both! And the froeworks finshed just before a very heavy downpour of rain. As the lightening looked like continueing I decided the best thing for th ecomputer was to switch it off.
> David was due to fly in around this time so I wondered what impact it would have on him. Got a phone call a short while later from a frustated David who ghad landed but they weren't unloading becuase of lightening. So I went and picked him up, driving through some hail, very heavy rain, bright frequent ligtehing and lous thunder. Fortunatelly only for a short while at tis worst.
> Arrived at the airport stopped to pick him up in an area where they always kick you straight off if the person you want is not there and waiting so when a security person came to the car I was expecting to be told to move on. Instead she was just checking that I knew no luggage was coming-never seen that area so empty before. David came, said wasn't that amazing lightening. Nothing like what I had seen but yes it was. By the time we were out of the airport he understood why the luggage wasn't being unloaded. From inside the luggage area he had no idea of what was going on outside so was amazed at what he was seeing. At least he drove home- for me the worst driving is wet at night.


Glad you had a safe trip to and from, and that Davids plane was able to land.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great pictures from the wedding, the bride looks very young to have teenage kids. Your daughters are such pretty girls & I love your dress.
Agnes, the headband is lovely,so glad you shared the pattern link, I started one this afternoon, I hope it turns out OK.
Julie, looks like a nice comfy chair, hopefully it will help with your hip
Tami, I'm glad your mom is doing a little better, good that it was only the meds causing trouble rather than a stroke.
Darowil sounds like you had a wild storm, glad you got home without trouble.

I'm just back from the fall supper, I'm not sure how many we fed but there sure were mountains of dirty dishes. It was an excellent turkey & ham supper. Of course in my opinion, turkey is always good.
It was snowing when I was driving home, good thing I went out & put away the tiller & a few other things I missed, like the sandbox toys.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Darowil...Glad that your travels to the airport were safe. Lightning can be beautiful but so dangerous. I never heard of keeping the luggage due to weather though. Do you have to go back tomorrow to collect David's luggage?
> 
> Julie...Love the new chair. Matthew wants a chair for his room as a Christmas gift so I will be chair shopping in the next few months. Your clutter is not bad. I loved the picture next to your chair and it sure is nice to have the knitting needles organized around your sitting area. You did well for yourself.
> 
> ...


I love reading your book, and it's really not that long. 
Wonderful that so many come together to help this family. Also great to hear about the boxes you and the boys sent out to NE with all the things that everyone came together to make and put together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern. Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.
> 
> Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


Great pictures, your daughters look so much like you, especially the bride. 
Everything looks just beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I was just checking my email & I got a new one from Tin Can Knits, I don't know if you are all familiar with them but they have some nice patterns & several are free. If you sign up with them they send notices when new patterns are out. I like this hat

http://tincanknits.com/pattern-RT-clayoquottoque.html


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Loved the wedding photos. Your daughters are beautiful.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Julie,

I love the new chair. We have been going to buy one for several months. Now that my treatments are over, we should have more time for shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great chair Julie, saw the pic posted before replying so figured I'd just put it here. Sounds like it was a most successful day, and with the cab cost so much lower, that is a major bonus. :thumbup:


It was, wasn't it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, they were a fast knit, my son is a bit surprised I was able to do the first glove in about 3 hours, designing and all.  Now to get glove 2 done and written up.
> The first one is always the most fun. lol


Very pretty. I am sure she will love them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Very pretty. I am sure she will love them.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I was just checking my email & I got a new one from Tin Can Knits, I don't know if you are all familiar with them but they have some nice patterns & several are free. If you sign up with them they send notices when new patterns are out. I like this hat
> 
> http://tincanknits.com/pattern-RT-clayoquottoque.html


I like that one too, I've saved the site, will go back later and look at it more in depth.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I can't get it to copy and paste on my iPad,but here goes.
> 
> themissinglokness.com
> 
> I have cheated a bit and used a gluten free brownie mix. I bought at Sam's club. I am hoping it tastes good.


Many thanks!!!!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, loved the slipper, it is really cute.
The wedding looks like it was wonderful and such beautiful daughters. Loved your dress.
Poledra, loved your knitting as usual. And Julie that chair looks like mymDH and he loves his.
Puplover, hope you are feeling better and DH gets a great job soon.
Betty, you have to slow down. You get so much done. Your home must sparkle. 
Kathy, I was going to lame your pork chops tonight but after a dinner at church we were kinda full all day. But will be making them tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't know you could race sheep, lol, learn something new everyday.
> Wow, only 21/2 hours is not long at all, it would take me that long just to knit the beanie.
> Wonderful that you sold a quite a bit the sock kits are a great idea.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Nor did I, they only had one small place to go-so they started trotting off then someone clapped at them and off they ran!

Most of the spinning was being done while the beanie was being knit. As soon as they had a small amount spun it was handed to the plier and then to the knitter who started while they spun and plied more for her.
The hats were auctioned off. In our tent the other team was rushing to finsih in time to get it auctioned. They yelled finished just as the auctioneer said we have one beanie to auction. So dashe doff towads the relevant place waving the beanie in the air. To soon hear a no we have 2 beanies for auction!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I didn't know you could race sheep, lol, learn something new everyday.
> Wow, only 21/2 hours is not long at all, it would take me that long just to knit the beanie.
> Wonderful that you sold a quite a bit the sock kits are a great idea.
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Sold another this morning!

And since then have spent all I got yesterday and today on so yarn. The one company ;eft in Austraila who produce large amounts of yarn spun her have sock yarn newly avail be- and last time it sold out very quickly and wasn't restocked so got in while the going the good. And figured I'd just got enough to cover it so why not?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I had forgot about that, we did that for the kids rodeo when I lived in Kodiak, used the 4H sheep for it, was so funny to watch, don't know who was more confused, the kids or the sheep. lol


The Mutton Busting (Bonnie) does sound like fun doesn't it? At least the confused kids wouldn't have too far to fall when they come off. They would look very funny, their short legsa on the broad backs- especially if the sheep hadn't been shorn!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have my new chair, it is going to make sitting at the computer so much easier- and having a high back allows for relaxing the knitting muscles!!!!! As I was at the Warehouse Stationery, I got the refills I needed for next year's diary. I went also to Mitre !0 and got the new se I need to water the pots, and two lovely lavender plants- they will have to be planted out, maybe today- maybe tomorrow!
> 
> And what is more the taxi fare home, for which I was quoted $60 cost me just over $7. Many of the taxi drivers remember me from the days when Fale used them- he gets impatient waiting for buses- whereas I just did not want to walk that far- besides I would never have managed the chair on the bus!


Sounds like a very successful shopping trip! I hope the new chair will make life more comfortable and that your hip benefits. Hugs, Lin


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a lovely chair! Should be a blessing for the aching body. And your clutter is no worse than mine (and I'll bet most on here!)


You might be right about that :thumbup: certainly is in my case :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish is my command!!!!!
> 
> Along with all the clutter that surrounds me!


That's a lovely comfy looking chair Julie. Glad you got a taxi - I can't quite see you on a bus with that! I'm sure it will make working on the computer much more comfortable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Kate and I are practising here tryin gto work out the best way to get all the summaries into one post instead of scattered without a lot of effort to get it readable. So I am posting this weeks photos so far to see if this works.
> Photos 25thOctober, 2014
> 5 - *Busyworkerbee* - Miley and 5 kittens
> 6 - *NanaCaren* - Morning coffee/Breakfast/Sunrise
> ...


Thanks Darowil and Kate. I think this is a great way to index photos. You two really are putting alot of work in to organising this KTP, and I for one really appreciate it. Thank you x


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern. Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.
> 
> Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


Lovely photos Gwen. It looks such a pretty wedding. I'm glad all went well even if MIL did refer to herself as mother of the bride. Your self restraint is to be admired, not sure if I could have held my tongue in that situation! Well done you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks Darowil and Kate. I think this is a great way to index photos. You two really are putting alot of work in to organising this KTP, and I for one really appreciate it. Thank you x


My thanks too, it's a great idea but a lot of effort, for which I'm really grateful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gwen - Lovely photos!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sounds like a very successful shopping trip! I hope the new chair will make life more comfortable and that your hip benefits. Hugs, Lin


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have my new chair, it is going to make sitting at the computer so much easier- and having a high back allows for relaxing the knitting muscles!!!!! As I was at the Warehouse Stationery, I got the refills I needed for next year's diary. I went also to Mitre !0 and got the new se I need to water the pots, and two lovely lavender plants- they will have to be planted out, maybe today- maybe tomorrow!
> 
> And what is more the taxi fare home, for which I was quoted $60 cost me just over $7. Many of the taxi drivers remember me from the days when Fale used them- he gets impatient waiting for buses- whereas I just did not want to walk that far- besides I would never have managed the chair on the bus!


How good to have that chair now. How how wonderful taht the taxi was so cheap- thats a huge difference.

Just seen the chair- looks like my last one. SIL got some even better ones that the hotel he was working for were throwing out-well for a cheap price. As it was a top level chain they had good quality.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Julie* Your chair looks so comfy. I am so pleased you will be able to sit happy now :thumbup:

* Pacer* I was so pleased you have had good news!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> The chair is wonderful to behold. I think you will enjoy it. Glad you got one with nice cushioning. I am trying to envision how you even got it into the taxi and got it home. Did it fit in the trunk (boot in England)?


boot here too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our sunset tonight. I got distracted with dinner on the grill and missed the best part


It's just not good enough when something like cooking interferes with what we would rather be doing is it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a lovely chair! Should be a blessing for the aching body. And your clutter is no worse than mine (and I'll bet most on here!)


Certainly no worse than mine. (and Julie saw how I manage to spread everywhere- and Maryanne does too so you can imagine how we went in the lounge area. Took over almost all the surfaces except one couch which Denise sat on (oh and the chairs).


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Gwenniepooh* I just love those photos. You all look so happy. Great!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> It's just good enough when something like cooking interferes with what we would rather be doing is it?


 :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Darowil...Glad that your travels to the airport were safe. Lightning can be beautiful but so dangerous. I never heard of keeping the luggage due to weather though. Do you have to go back tomorrow to collect David's luggage?
> 
> .


It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg 
Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern. Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.
> 
> Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


What lovely photos- everyone looks so happy. Thanks for posting them.
No matter how delighted she might be to have your DD as her DIL and is willing to call her daughter she was mother of the groom- and wonder if the groom felt put out by it?
But the positive thing is that she seems to have accepted your daughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, great pictures from the wedding, the bride looks very young to have teenage kids. Your daughters are such pretty girls & I love your dress.
> Agnes, the headband is lovely,so glad you shared the pattern link, I started one this afternoon, I hope it turns out OK.
> Julie, looks like a nice comfy chair, hopefully it will help with your hip
> Tami, I'm glad your mom is doing a little better, good that it was only the meds causing trouble rather than a stroke.
> ...


fromyour previous post does that mean you are likely to have snow for a number of months now?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Julie,
> 
> I love the new chair. We have been going to buy one for several months. Now that my treatments are over, we should have more time for shopping.


YOur won't know yourselves with all that time- well for a whil-e I'm sure you will soon fill it up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Gwen - Lovely photos!


More for you to keep notes of!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> More you to keep notes of!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
> http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg
> Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
> Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


Those were spectacular! Wow! I am glad you were in one piece though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
> http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg
> Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
> Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


Wow! I don't think I've ever actually seen more than one lightening bolt at a time here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sounds like a very successful shopping trip! I hope the new chair will make life more comfortable and that your hip benefits. Hugs, Lin


All in all, it was successful! And now I have Ruthie here- nice to have company, and I have a gift, of a tea towel with typical Scottish recipes. We both decided it was bed time not long after 8, I am up now waiting till I can take the painkiller. I seem to be able to sit now, without the acute pain I was getting on my old chair, so that is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's a lovely comfy looking chair Julie. Glad you got a taxi - I can't quite see you on a bus with that! I'm sure it will make working on the computer much more comfortable.


I think there could have been a logistical problem- even with the stroller! It is making life a lot better!


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

oh, wow last i checked in page 11 was where i was at. its off to work this morn, as i go clean as i take bj to work at the hospital. so i am gonna lurk and read on. later


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How good to have that chair now. How how wonderful taht the taxi was so cheap- thats a huge difference.
> 
> Just seen the chair- looks like my last one. SIL got some even better ones that the hotel he was working for were throwing out-well for a cheap price. As it was a top level chain they had good quality.


You pay a lot more than I did, for absolutely top of the range! And I am not grumbling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Julie* Your chair looks so comfy. I am so pleased you will be able to sit happy now :thumbup:
> 
> * Pacer* I was so pleased you have had good news!


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Certainly no worse than mine. (and Julie saw how I manage to spread everywhere- and Maryanne does too so you canimagine how we went in the lounge area. Took over almost all the surfaces except one couch which Denise sat on (oh and the chairs).


My real spread is in the other direction- so many WIP's to keep away the boredom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly time to take the meds- so I can head back to bed- will have to negotiate with Ringo, who sleeps where- he snuck off back about half an hour ago!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern. Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.
> 
> Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


Well I would have needed stitches on my tongue too. :shock:

Beautiful photos, gorgeous bride and you look wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those were spectacular! Wow! I am glad you were in one piece though.


We rarely get lightening storms like that so it was all the more amazing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks for the cofffee ready for my second of the mornring.
> Lovely clouds.
> ended up getting off my computer yesterday evening while reading up on the digest. I was sitting here thinking I saw lightening but then that it sounded like fireworks. So went and checked, it was in fact both! And the froeworks finshed just before a very heavy downpour of rain. As the lightening looked like continueing I decided the best thing for th ecomputer was to switch it off.
> David was due to fly in around this time so I wondered what impact it would have on him. Got a phone call a short while later from a frustated David who ghad landed but they weren't unloading becuase of lightening. So I went and picked him up, driving through some hail, very heavy rain, bright frequent ligtehing and lous thunder. Fortunatelly only for a short while at tis worst.
> Arrived at the airport stopped to pick him up in an area where they always kick you straight off if the person you want is not there and waiting so when a security person came to the car I was expecting to be told to move on. Instead she was just checking that I knew no luggage was coming-never seen that area so empty before. David came, said wasn't that amazing lightening. Nothing like what I had seen but yes it was. By the time we were out of the airport he understood why the luggage wasn't being unloaded. From inside the luggage area he had no idea of what was going on outside so was amazed at what he was seeing. At least he drove home- for me the worst driving is wet at night.


And you sent it our way! :shock: The lightening and thunder started her at 1am and 1.30 we had a HUGE clap of thunder... scary. The lightening was every min or so if not more for about an hour. Heavy rain. We didnt get as much rain as Melbourne though... they got 20mm in about an hour I believe. I would not have wanted to be out driving in that though. You did very well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You pay a lot more than I did, for absolutely top of the range! And I am not grumbling!


Oh no it was better quality than I would normally pay for but bottom price. Or we would not have changed-I was perfectlly happy with my old one. As the hotel was changing them all they sold the old ones very cheaply to staff- and this in his last weeks with them!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
> http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg
> Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
> Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


 :shock: Yep, that was some storm alright. Great photos though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And you sent it our way! :shock: The lightening and thunder started her at 1am and 1.30 we had a HUGE clap of thunder... scary. The lightening was every min or so if not more for about an hour. Heavy rain. We didnt get as much rain as Melbourne though... they got 20mm in about an hour I believe. I would not have wanted to be out driving in that though. You did very well.


Aren't we kind? Wasn't the lightening stunning? While it bucketed down for a while- just while I out in it- we had very little, only about 6mm. I was very glad to hand the driving over to David I must admit. And we are only about 15minutes from the airport so it wasn't a long drive.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish is my command!!!!!
> 
> Along with all the clutter that surrounds me!


VERY nice chair Julie. :thumbup: Enjoy your visitors.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Aren't we kind? Wasn't the lightening stunning? While it bucketed down for a while- just while I out in it- we had very little, only about 6mm. I was very glad to hand the driving over to David I must admit. And we are only about 15minutes from the airport so it wasn't a long drive.


It might have been kinder to not have it at 1am though. I was soooo tired already, then I ended up giving up on sleep for a while coz it was so loud and the lightening was lighting up the house. So yep I got up and watched some from kitchen window. Very tired tonight again though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I may as well jump in here. I am still in a pickle trying to catch up on here. But I have managed to find wedding photos, Julies news and chair and am just about to look at OUR afghan photo, thanks to Darrowil posting a summary  

DD took Serena to doctors today. I couldnt go as I had a hair app, but I wrote a little note for her to give. She has had diareah for quite a few days now and a nasty nappy rash. And the last 2 days chesty and snuffly. Anyway I have been saying (for quite a long time to use water more often instead of nappy wipes all the time. And also some "nappy off time". But what would I know? Soooo, what does doc tell her? Uh huh. Water and air! Anway we are to have a poo test done just in case there is a bug, which I doubt. And she has a slight (so far) ear and chest infection. He didnt want to give antibiotics yet as they would probably give her more diarreah . So just panadol etc. 
She is such a good little thing though.... she has the watery eyes and the ugh look about her but still pushes through lots of smiles. LOL.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
> http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg
> Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
> Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


That certainly was a spectacular storm. Fabulous photos!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, lovely photo-- I love the reflections in the pond.
> 
> Here's a photo of the beloved afghan. We've already seen Sam's afghan held by Joy...and I'm hoping that Paula will post a photo of the afghan she won in the raffle. If you want to identify your square(s), you can PM me and I'll make note of it.
> 
> Julie . so glad that you are having visitors. It will help bring some extra conversation and laughter to your home.


It is stunning!! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It might have been kinder to not have it at 1am though. I was soooo tired already, then I ended up giving up on sleep for a while coz it was so loud and the lightening was lighting up the house. So yep I got up and watched some from kitchen window. Very tired tonight again though.


Yes around 8pm was much more respectable- dark so we could appreciate it but not sleep time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Our sunset tonight. I got distracted with dinner on the grill and missed the best part


You still managed to get the "golden light" of sunset!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Mary, I enjoyed reading your "book"! This family is so blessed by you and their church family. It's wonderful that they're being helped. You also have the energy of the Energized Bunny!! 
I know Matthew will be so much more comfortable while drawing when he has a nice, comfy chair!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern. Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.
> 
> Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


Thank you for the wedding pictures. God help your DD with such a pushy MIL!!! Glad she doesn't live too close.
It looks like a beautiful wedding.
Your daughters are gorgeous...obviously take after their mother!
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Just popped in to see how everyone is, nice pictures always great to see them. good thought for all in need with a((((((((( big hug))))))))) thrown in.
> great that you got your chair Julie and that the taxi fare was so low.
> Finished headband and one sock with the second sock almost done.


Lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Jessie! Always a kind word and thought! Thank you. I am glad you enjoyed your shopping trip. I have just been out on a short one, and come home with a new computer chair, and two lavender plants (and the ready assembled hose I needed for watering the garden)


Alright now :-D you go girl LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your wish is my command!!!!!
> 
> Along with all the clutter that surrounds me!


Really nice chair, looks comfortable. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
> http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg
> Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
> Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


Beautiful but terrifying to be out in it!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I may as well jump in here. I am still in a pickle trying to catch up on here. But I have managed to find wedding photos, Julies news and chair and am just about to look at OUR afghan photo, thanks to Darrowil posting a summary
> 
> DD took Serena to doctors today. I couldnt go as I had a hair app, but I wrote a little note for her to give. She has had diareah for quite a few days now and a nasty nappy rash. And the last 2 days chesty and snuffly. Anyway I have been saying (for quite a long time to use water more often instead of nappy wipes all the time. And also some "nappy off time". But what would I know? Soooo, what does doc tell her? Uh huh. Water and air! Anway we are to have a poo test done just in case there is a bug, which I doubt. And she has a slight (so far) ear and chest infection. He didnt want to give antibiotics yet as they would probably give her more diarreah . So just panadol etc.
> She is such a good little thing though.... she has the watery eyes and the ugh look about her but still pushes through lots of smiles. LOL.


I'll keep darling Serena in my prayers. A "nappy"rash is simply hard for the little ones. Hope the ear and chest clear up on their own.
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is nice to know- I was too lazy to try and rearrange for the photo!


Ditto, :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern. Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.
> 
> Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


Lovely photos, you have a beautiful family. Something about a wedding makes you smile. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's hoping Serena gets better soon and the nappy rash goes away quickly. Our kids were more apt to get respiratory things and diaper rashes when they were teething. Drs. always said there was no connection (maybe lower immune system).

Julie, the chair looks comfortable - enjoy your company.

Pacer - that's such great news about this family. Continuing to keep them in my prayers.

We have those kinds of lightning/thunder storms quite often. They can be quite the spectacular sight---but I, too, hate driving in them; especially at night.

Time to get moving on some things around here before I head up to WI. Hope your day/night is a great one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I'll keep darling Serena in my prayers. A "nappy"rash is simply hard for the little ones. Hope the ear and chest clear up on their own.
> Junek


Ah!!! Poor little thing!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
> http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg
> Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
> Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


Truely amazing series of photos on this link! Thanks.......just a bit scary too.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Up and ready to start my day. It's lovely out today cool with lots of sun, the way I like it.
Moving a little slow today, but had a busy weekend, so will be resting today, praying for blessing, joy and peace and healing for all, coffee time :-D


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Caren was just wondering if you are coming my way when you are over here, Im bout 1/2 hour on the train from London in Kent? lyn



NanaCaren said:


> I know I am so very excited. Last minute packing to finish up. :shock: :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so! Tami! and how about a group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


That hug feels wonderful!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I may as well jump in here. I am still in a pickle trying to catch up on here. But I have managed to find wedding photos, Julies news and chair and am just about to look at OUR afghan photo, thanks to Darrowil posting a summary
> 
> DD took Serena to doctors today. I couldnt go as I had a hair app, but I wrote a little note for her to give. She has had diareah for quite a few days now and a nasty nappy rash. And the last 2 days chesty and snuffly. Anyway I have been saying (for quite a long time to use water more often instead of nappy wipes all the time. And also some "nappy off time". But what would I know? Soooo, what does doc tell her? Uh huh. Water and air! Anway we are to have a poo test done just in case there is a bug, which I doubt. And she has a slight (so far) ear and chest infection. He didnt want to give antibiotics yet as they would probably give her more diarreah . So just panadol etc.
> She is such a good little thing though.... she has the watery eyes and the ugh look about her but still pushes through lots of smiles. LOL.


Poor wee soul! I hope she feels a lot better very soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern. Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.
> 
> Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


Congratulations again. Beautiful bride, mom, and other DD!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Patches39 said:


> Up and ready to start my day. It's lovely out today cool with lots of sun, the way I like it.
> Moving a little slow today, but had a busy weekend, so will be resting today, praying for blessing, joy and peace and healing for all, coffee time :-D


My part of KS is having another heat wave, over 80 yesterday, 67 at breakfast, about the same this morning and with very high humidity. I think I am almost ready for winter.

Hope Baby Serena gets better fast. Love that she still is smiling!

Got the door window Roman shade up, just need to get pix, will post later. It looks really good and works well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

REALLY.....those pictures were magnificent.


KateB said:


> Wow! I don't think I've ever actually seen more than one lightening bolt at a time here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I may as well jump in here. I am still in a pickle trying to catch up on here. But I have managed to find wedding photos, Julies news and chair and am just about to look at OUR afghan photo, thanks to Darrowil posting a summary
> 
> DD took Serena to doctors today. I couldnt go as I had a hair app, but I wrote a little note for her to give. She has had diareah for quite a few days now and a nasty nappy rash. And the last 2 days chesty and snuffly. Anyway I have been saying (for quite a long time to use water more often instead of nappy wipes all the time. And also some "nappy off time". But what would I know? Soooo, what does doc tell her? Uh huh. Water and air! Anway we are to have a poo test done just in case there is a bug, which I doubt. And she has a slight (so far) ear and chest infection. He didnt want to give antibiotics yet as they would probably give her more diarreah . So just panadol etc.
> She is such a good little thing though.... she has the watery eyes and the ugh look about her but still pushes through lots of smiles. LOL.


Hope Serrena feels better soon!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jknappva said:


> You still managed to get the "golden light" of sunset!
> Junek


And I took it with my phone! No editing


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Is anyone else NOT getting updated in their emails?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awww....sorry Sorena is not totally well. Isn't it heartbreaking when little ones don't feel their best. Prayer for speedy recovery.


sugarsugar said:


> I may as well jump in here. I am still in a pickle trying to catch up on here. But I have managed to find wedding photos, Julies news and chair and am just about to look at OUR afghan photo, thanks to Darrowil posting a summary
> 
> DD took Serena to doctors today. I couldnt go as I had a hair app, but I wrote a little note for her to give. She has had diareah for quite a few days now and a nasty nappy rash. And the last 2 days chesty and snuffly. Anyway I have been saying (for quite a long time to use water more often instead of nappy wipes all the time. And also some "nappy off time". But what would I know? Soooo, what does doc tell her? Uh huh. Water and air! Anway we are to have a poo test done just in case there is a bug, which I doubt. And she has a slight (so far) ear and chest infection. He didnt want to give antibiotics yet as they would probably give her more diarreah . So just panadol etc.
> She is such a good little thing though.... she has the watery eyes and the ugh look about her but still pushes through lots of smiles. LOL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I haven't for almost a year! I just always go to my latest post to mark where I leave off.


tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else NOT getting updated in their emails?


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else NOT getting updated in their emails?


If you mean KTP, it comes and goes with me. Better when I forget to log out at night but not always. Sometimes for 2 or 3 days at a time, even when logged in, I don't get a morning notification.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> fromyour previous post does that mean you are likely to have snow for a number of months now?


It may leave but could well be here until April :-( 
The ground is almost covered this morning & it's still snowing

Amazing photos of the lightening storm


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Monday morning here, so that means work--and I didn't get the pattern finished last night but will try to do that today at some point.

Hope Serena gets over her rash/bug--glad she's still happy! I used to let mine run around "nekkie" (without diaper) for a bit (and what the nurse advised). Air is good for the skin.

Bonnie, stay warm & dry!

Off I go...hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

So sorry Sorienna not well. Hope she gets better quickly.
As far as email notification: I haven't had one in well over a year; I am still locked out of regular KP. I just do what Gwen does and go to my last post.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The notifications are spotty -- I turned it all off. I manage by going into the new thread when posted and click on "watch". That way the thread stays in my Watched topics and I only need to go to that section -- the posting refresh each time I click on "Watched Topics" and when I click on first set of arrows under the name of last post, it goes right to where I left off. I have my "preferences" set to just the topic categories I want to follow - these show up in my "new topics" -- when I want to follow an individual thread there--I just click on watch and follow it that way. I almost never go out to the main forum anymore as these two sections keep me quite busy.

Caramel apples made and cooling - check
Halloween sugar cookies cut out and baked - check
Bags packed - check
Grocery shopping still to do plus some dinner cooking and then I'm off to Madison.. Anyone waiting for a package from me--sorry, I still haven't gotten to the post office. Hope to on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Monday morning here, so that means work--and I didn't get the pattern finished last night but will try to do that today at some point.
> 
> Hope Serena gets over her rash/bug--glad she's still happy! I used to let mine run around "nekkie" (without diaper) for a bit (and what the nurse advised). Air is good for the skin.
> 
> ...


Not really cold, 0C/32F but damp. I don't plan to spend much time outside today.
DHs birthday today & GD tomorrow, she'll be 3. I wanted to invite DS#1 & family for supper but DH hasn't said if he will be hauling grain & may not be home at suppertime.I love trying to make plans when I always get told I don't know when I ask what he's doing.

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, I hope little Serena is feeling better soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sold another this morning!
> 
> And since then have spent all I got yesterday and today on so yarn. The one company ;eft in Austraila who produce large amounts of yarn spun her have sock yarn newly avail be- and last time it sold out very quickly and wasn't restocked so got in while the going the good. And figured I'd just got enough to cover it so why not?


Wonderful, definitely a good idea to continue doing. :thumbup: 
 I agree, may as well get it while you can.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
> http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg
> Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
> Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


Wow! Gorgeous, I hope that there was no damage from it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> All in all, it was successful! And now I have Ruthie here- nice to have company, and I have a gift, of a tea towel with typical Scottish recipes. We both decided it was bed time not long after 8, I am up now waiting till I can take the painkiller. I seem to be able to sit now, without the acute pain I was getting on my old chair, so that is good!


Wonderful, that the chair is helping. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I may as well jump in here. I am still in a pickle trying to catch up on here. But I have managed to find wedding photos, Julies news and chair and am just about to look at OUR afghan photo, thanks to Darrowil posting a summary
> 
> DD took Serena to doctors today. I couldnt go as I had a hair app, but I wrote a little note for her to give. She has had diareah for quite a few days now and a nasty nappy rash. And the last 2 days chesty and snuffly. Anyway I have been saying (for quite a long time to use water more often instead of nappy wipes all the time. And also some "nappy off time". But what would I know? Soooo, what does doc tell her? Uh huh. Water and air! Anway we are to have a poo test done just in case there is a bug, which I doubt. And she has a slight (so far) ear and chest infection. He didnt want to give antibiotics yet as they would probably give her more diarreah . So just panadol etc.
> She is such a good little thing though.... she has the watery eyes and the ugh look about her but still pushes through lots of smiles. LOL.


Poor sweet baby, hope that it all clears quickly now. It's so hard when a baby has a cold or something, can't explain to them why they feel so ucky. Eventually it will dawn on your DD that you've been through all this a time or two and have a bit of experience, and after all, you got them all to adulthood. Kids... LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really cold, 0C/32F but damp. I don't plan to spend much time outside today.
> DHs birthday today & GD tomorrow, she'll be 3. I wanted to invite DS#1 & family for supper but DH hasn't said if he will be hauling grain & may not be home at suppertime.I love trying to make plans when I always get told I don't know when I ask what he's doing.
> 
> :roll: :roll:


Happy Birthday to your DH and for your GD tomorrow. 
Been there, it's very hard.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was considered unsafe to be outside unloading as they would have been- and the lightening was showing no signs of abating.
> http://www.cruise1323.com.au/photos/adelaide-s-epic-thunderstorm#10665734_745276125542159_1241522087088442320_n-jpg
> Thought it was spectacular and it seems I was right. Everyone you talked to today was remarking on it.
> Now you all know what radio station I listen too. I heard them say that they had photos of it online so checked them out for you all.


Wow, that was some storm - I've never seen anything like it!!

Sorry that I've been absent for so long - I read, but haven't had much time to reply - family, church, meetings - life gets in the way. Anyway, here is a picture of the afghan I won at KAP. Took Bob and I awhile to find a place to spread out - it is on our king size bed and almost covers the whole area below the pillows - it is huge. I took it to church and spread it over 2 tables - everyone was quite impressed. I get tears in my eyes every time I look at it - all that work and love - really touches my heart.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really cold, 0C/32F but damp. I don't plan to spend much time outside today.
> DHs birthday today & GD tomorrow, she'll be 3. I wanted to invite DS#1 & family for supper but DH hasn't said if he will be hauling grain & may not be home at suppertime.I love trying to make plans when I always get told I don't know when I ask what he's doing.
> 
> :roll: :roll:


Happy birthday to DH and the little GD for tomorrow. Hope you can have them over and DH can catch as catch can since he didn't give you an answer!!
Stay warm...Still hard to think about snow in Oct. It's rare for us to get snow before Christmas and in some winters only a dusting. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, that was some storm - I've never seen anything like it!!
> 
> Sorry that I've been absent for so long - I read, but haven't had much time to reply - family, church, meetings - life gets in the way. Anyway, here is a picture of the afghan I won at KAP. Took Bob and I awhile to find a place to spread out - it is on our king size bed and almost covers the whole area below the pillows - it is huge. I took it to church and spread it over 2 tables - everyone was quite impressed. I get tears in my eyes every time I look at it - all that work and love - really touches my heart.


The afghan is truly a work of art....it's really beautiful.
Hope things settle down for you soon.
Junek


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really cold, 0C/32F but damp. I don't plan to spend much time outside today.
> 
> 0c is cold in my book!! Hope your snow doesn't hang around till next April!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah--I think the green one, second from right on the bottom is one of mine. I guess that means the purple square ended up in Sam's afghan.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah--I think the green one, second from right on the bottom is one of mine. I guess that means the purple square ended up in Sam's afghan.


It probably did, Sorlenna. I know that I had tried to share the multiple squares from one contributor around the afghans so that every one could have squares from as many sisters and brothers as possible. So that way we could see as many types as possible. If I only got one or two from any knitters/crocheters, I tried to put at least one into Sam's so that he would know that you love him as much as those of us who were there in Defiance.

I hope that makes sense. LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It probably did, Sorlenna. I know that I had tried to share the multiple squares from one contributor around the afghans so that every one could have squares from as many sisters and brothers as possible. So that way we could see as many types as possible. If I only got one or two from any knitters/crocheters, I tried to put at least one into Sam's so that he would know that you love him as much as those of us who were there in Defiance.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: Perfect sense!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, that was some storm - I've never seen anything like it!!
> 
> Sorry that I've been absent for so long - I read, but haven't had much time to reply - family, church, meetings - life gets in the way. Anyway, here is a picture of the afghan I won at KAP. Took Bob and I awhile to find a place to spread out - it is on our king size bed and almost covers the whole area below the pillows - it is huge. I took it to church and spread it over 2 tables - everyone was quite impressed. I get tears in my eyes every time I look at it - all that work and love - really touches my heart.


Just lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Kathy, I was going to lame your pork chops tonight but after a dinner at church we were kinda full all day. But will be making them tomorrow.


Let me know how you like them, Spider


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

page 38 boy do i have some catching up to do. Will catch up then post some pics from the wedding.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Glad you managed to get the chair home and other shopping done, Julie...always feels like a good sense of accomplishment and now you will have a comfy bum and back support while at the computer 

Lovely wedding photos, Gwen...bet you are glad that is over. I don't mean that to sound bad but with all the emotions going on before the wedding, it is good that it is done, everyone survived, DD is happy and I trust everyone had fun.

Hope baby Serena feels better soon. Sounds like grandma knows best here - same advice as the doc. When will our kids ever learn that we do know something once and a while?  

We will be in and out of the clouds today...still mild with a high somewhere in the 60's F...but then it will start to get cooler. We have a few trees that still haven't dropped their leaves...they are late to get them in the spring and late to drop them in the fall. It won't be long until all outside chores are done and the wait for the first snow will begin - ish. It is pretty but the older I get, the shorter I wish the winters would be. 

I've got to get dear daughter-in-law's 4th month pregnancy gift in the mail today. It is from the Lion Brand site called Bunny Blanket Buddy but I fiddled with the ears and made it into a kitty and embroidered the face on it and stuffed it with fiberfill...all ready to go. It will be a nice "friend" for the baby to cuddle with someday


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful, that the chair is helping. Enjoy your visit.


It is making quite a difference! So nice not to be literally in agony at the screen! Today has dawned cloudy- with rain- Ruthie has predicted she may surface around mid-day so I am trying to keep to quiet activities.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

phew caught up. 
Love the pics, the purple purl-that is awesome.
Gwen beautiful shots from the wedding.

I am sorry for not responding to all.

I am the designated crier at weddings. I cried at the ceremony, the pictures and the speeches. Sheesh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Perfect sense!


I fully agree - I like your reasoning, Joy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I haven't for almost a year! I just always go to my latest post to mark where I leave off.


As long as I check back thru the link in the email, I continue to get email updates. Still not getting them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Glad you managed to get the chair home and other shopping done, Julie...always feels like a good sense of accomplishment and now you will have a comfy bum and back support while at the computer
> 
> Lovely wedding photos, Gwen...bet you are glad that is over. I don't mean that to sound bad but with all the emotions going on before the wedding, it is good that it is done, everyone survived, DD is happy and I trust everyone had fun.
> 
> ...


This is going to be such a lucky baby, with a Granma with your skills!
Sitting here enjoying my new chair- but I need to get a load of washing on, and something to eat while I wait for Ruthie to surface!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you mean KTP, it comes and goes with me. Better when I forget to log out at night but not always. Sometimes for 2 or 3 days at a time, even when logged in, I don't get a morning notification.


It's all of KP but especially KTP


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As long as I check back thru the link in the email, I continue to get email updates. Still not getting them


Odd, I have not had any problems- my emails come through regularly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The notifications are spotty -- I turned it all off. I manage by going into the new thread when posted and click on "watch". That way the thread stays in my Watched topics and I only need to go to that section -- the posting refresh each time I click on "Watched Topics" and when I click on first set of arrows under the name of last post, it goes right to where I left off. I have my "preferences" set to just the topic categories I want to follow - these show up in my "new topics" -- when I want to follow an individual thread there--I just click on watch and follow it that way. I almost never go out to the main forum anymore as these two sections keep me quite busy.
> 
> Caramel apples made and cooling - check
> Halloween sugar cookies cut out and baked - check
> ...


I'm not even getting notices for watched topics


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, that was some storm - I've never seen anything like it!!
> 
> Sorry that I've been absent for so long - I read, but haven't had much time to reply - family, church, meetings - life gets in the way. Anyway, here is a picture of the afghan I won at KAP. Took Bob and I awhile to find a place to spread out - it is on our king size bed and almost covers the whole area below the pillows - it is huge. I took it to church and spread it over 2 tables - everyone was quite impressed. I get tears in my eyes every time I look at it - all that work and love - really touches my heart.


It's beautiful as they all were. Miss you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, enjoy your visit with Ruthie.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I don't get any of the notices...I think I just turned them off at one point and never turned them back on; didn't need them cluttering up my already very full email box. I just keep a short cut icon on my desk top for the KnittingParadise.com and I just click on there when I'm wanting to catch up. It takes me right where I want to go without having to click on emails, etc.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Glad you managed to get the chair home and other shopping done, Julie...always feels like a good sense of accomplishment and now you will have a comfy bum and back support while at the computer
> 
> Lovely wedding photos, Gwen...bet you are glad that is over. I don't mean that to sound bad but with all the emotions going on before the wedding, it is good that it is done, everyone survived, DD is happy and I trust everyone had fun.
> 
> ...


A cute little cuddle for the little bundle to enjoy. :thumbup: 
I really like your idea of monthly gifts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is making quite a difference! So nice not to be literally in agony at the screen! Today has dawned cloudy- with rain- Ruthie has predicted she may surface around mid-day so I am trying to keep to quiet activities.


 Sounds like a good morning all around for knitting and relaxing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> phew caught up.
> Love the pics, the purple purl-that is awesome.
> Gwen beautiful shots from the wedding.
> 
> ...


Just beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathy, that is so cute! :thumbup: A beautiful cuddle.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I went to Olive Garden to celebrate a nice peaceful meal. No singing and clapping, but very good food. I have leftovers for lunch tomorrow. I kindly eat his salad and my soup and get full so bring part of my meal home. He loves the bread sticks and steals the black olives from the top of the salad. Just a wonderful mother and son dinner. DH was sleeping as he works 3rd shift and DS#1 had to work a closing shift tonight so we have food to feed them. Thanks for the wonderful birthday wishes. Hope your day is just as nice as ours is today.


~~~Much belated, but no less hearty, birthday wishes, Pacer!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Update on mom. She will be moved to rehab probably this evening. It would be better for her, and everyone else, if they did it earlier or in the morning, but we all know how these things work. She gets progressively more agitated as it gets later in the day. She slept almost the whole time I was there tho she did wave at me when she roused up once. She has not been cooperating much. The last two nights have not been good between the dementia and the pain and the meds. She was refusing to eat lunch today but haas been eating while there. 

Oh. Before I forget, I got permission from admin to run the Christmas/holiday card exchange. I thought we were going to have a problem but have it cleared up. So if you wish to participate and have not already shared your information with me, send me a pm with your screen name, real name, snail mail and email. I will not share this with anyone who is not participating. You have until approx. November 20 to contact me. After that I will get the list organized and sent out. If you want more info send me a pm and I will explain in more detail and also here when I am not on my phone. Already have at least 10-12 participating!

My reading and posting has been on my phone today so excuse the brief comments. Hugs, prayers and good wishes for all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is a reply in general, I am sorry I have not replied individually, but Margaret says I need not worry about that-so blame her!
> Today has not been my best day ever.- it is not nice coming up front to so much hatred, as has been spewed at me, and when it involves the loss of the one I had thought was my life's partner, very difficult. I have spent most of the day in bed, the last three hours actually asleep- so that is a positive.
> I had some help and have put most of Fale's things that were in his room into bags. I will hang on to them for a while longer, but it sort of feels like I am starting to accept he may never come home. I have not yet taken down the notices I had on the doors to help him find his way round the house.
> The bedding on his bed has all been taken off- to be washed given the time to get it done- he was very unwilling to have things removed for washing. Everything is new on the bed, ready for Ruthie's visit.
> ...


~~~Hugs around the world to you! Remember...as much hate as was spewed at you, there is a gazillion times more love from the KTP being lofted your way! Rest, and take heart. Relish the wonderful memories - those are the ones to treasure. Realize that the in-laws will never experience the love and joy of times you had with Fale. Those can never be stolen from you.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Glad you managed to get the chair home and other shopping done, Julie...always feels like a good sense of accomplishment and now you will have a comfy bum and back support while at the computer
> 
> Lovely wedding photos, Gwen...bet you are glad that is over. I don't mean that to sound bad but with all the emotions going on before the wedding, it is good that it is done, everyone survived, DD is happy and I trust everyone had fun.
> 
> ...


The blanket is adorable. I'm know the mom-to-be will love it and so will the baby!!!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Caren, lovely photo-- I love the reflections in the pond.
> 
> Here's a photo of the beloved afghan. We've already seen Sam's afghan held by Joy...and I'm hoping that Paula will post a photo of the afghan she won in the raffle. If you want to identify your square(s), you can PM me and I'll make note of it.
> 
> Julie . so glad that you are having visitors. It will help bring some extra conversation and laughter to your home.


~~~Thanks for sharing that photo. :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> phew caught up.
> Love the pics, the purple purl-that is awesome.
> Gwen beautiful shots from the wedding.
> 
> ...


I saw these on FB and it sure looked like everyone was having fun!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gottastch said:


> It is from the Lion Brand site called Bunny Blanket Buddy but I fiddled with the ears and made it into a kitty and embroidered the face on it and stuffed it with fiberfill...all ready to go. It will be a nice "friend" for the baby to cuddle with someday


Oh, how fun-- I had looked at those and wondered by there wasn't a cat--Might have to go back to the pattern and do it.

Grandmapaula, the afghan is just lovely-- much easier to see on your bed than being held up for a short time. Neat blocks.

The 6-can soup went over well at Sr Center potluck today and was REALLY easy to make. I've even got a small jar in the freezer for later.

There was something else I wanted to comment on, but CRAFT set in. They've had a thread on the main forum by someone who had to clean out her mom's stash and I need to really read that one and act on it. It is definite-- I suffer from SABLE.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm so irritated, aggravated, ticked off. I had made the Red Heart crocheted Starfish dish cloth for my sister a couple of years ago. It was a bit** to work then and I really struggled with it and made two. Well, she asked me to make a couple for her to give her friend for Christmas . She never asks me for anything so I've tried my best to work it. But it's even more confusing to me than it was before!!!
Has ANYONE made this? I really hate to give up on it...I hate that anything that should be simple has been made so hard. Or I've gotten more dumb than I was before!!
Sorry for the book but I really needed to rant and rave for a while!!!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's beautiful as they all were. Miss you!


Miss you, too! I feel like I went to a family reunion and now it'll be a long time until I see my sisters and brothers again.  Maybe sometime I'll be able to see Cashmeregma or NanaCaren - they live only a couple hours drive from me. That's why the afghan makes me teary - I miss my family!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on mom. She will be moved to rehab probably this evening. It would be better for her, and everyone else, if they did it earlier or in the morning, but we all know how these things work. She gets progressively more agitated as it gets later in the day. She slept almost the whole time I was there tho she did wave at me when she roused up once. She has not been cooperating much. The last two nights have not been good between the dementia and the pain and the meds. She was refusing to eat lunch today but haas been eating while there.
> 
> Oh. Before I forget, I got permission from admin to run the Christmas/holiday card exchange. I thought we were going to have a problem but have it cleared up. So if you wish to participate and have not already shared your information with me, send me a pm with your screen name, real name, snail mail and email. I will not share this with anyone who is not participating. You have until approx. November 20 to contact me. After that I will get the list organized and sent out. If you want more info send me a pm and I will explain in more detail and also here when I am not on my phone. Already have at least 10-12 participating!
> 
> My reading and posting has been on my phone today so excuse the brief comments. Hugs, prayers and good wishes for all.


So glad your mom has improved enough to be moved. But I know it will be hard to make her understand about physical therapy. My prayers are with her and your family!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, how fun-- I had looked at those and wondered by there wasn't a cat--Might have to go back to the pattern and do it.
> 
> Grandmapaula, the afghan is just lovely-- much easier to see on your bed than being held up for a short time. Neat blocks.
> 
> ...


I have SABLE, too. The yarn I bought at KAP and what I bought at a private yarn sale a couple weeks ago pushed me over the edge - if I wasn't already there! Two ladies who used to work at my LYS decided that they needed to get rid of their "excess" yarn - I got gorgeous stuff that I'd never be able to afford at regular prices for pennies. Now, I just have to find time to knit it! I really need to start my Christmas knitting - just a couple of hats, 1 pair of fingerless gloves, 1 headband and 2 pairs of mittens. I better get started, maybe tonight after dinner! The ladies at Lili's daycare saw her mittens a couple of weeks ago and want me make some for their kids - told her to tell them after Christmas! Still have to make pajamas for my grandkids to have on Christmas Eve. I like to pray when I knit, so I'll be getting a lot of prayer time in!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't get any of the notices...I think I just turned them off at one point and never turned them back on; didn't need them cluttering up my already very full email box. I just keep a short cut icon on my desk top for the KnittingParadise.com and I just click on there when I'm wanting to catch up. It takes me right where I want to go without having to click on emails, etc.


That would work if I only read on my laptop but I read on my phone a lot


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I'm so irritated, aggravated, ticked off. I had made the Red Heart crocheted Starfish dish cloth for my sister a couple of years ago.Junek


My heart goes out to you! I've been working on a shawl, putting together a couple patterns because I can't find what I want, and only working bits and pieces on it in the evening. I didn't mark where I was-- it is only 8 rows, surely can figure that out!! LOL. Got lucky and did it right but not because I was smart, just lucky. I think I looked at the starfish and didn't do it but like reading thru patterns for mental exercise (and wow, was that one!) so I'm no help. Put it down for a while, then maybe tomorrow, come back to it and it might work then.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, hugs and continued prayers for your Mom.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

GrandmaPaula- I am so excited that I saw one of my squares. The purple one with the teddy bear shape is mine. 

I can tell my friends now that a part of me is in New York. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

DB just sent me a text. Mom is having issues with her blood sugar. It went down to 37 and she won't wake up. They gave her dextrose and it went up to 110. Then back down to 91. Still won't wake up. If the good Lord decides it's her time I pray it's quick and not on DB's birthday the 30.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> DB just sent me a text. Mom is having issues with her blood sugar. It went down to 37 and she won't wake up. They gave her dextrose and it went up to 110. Then back down to 91. Still won't wake up. If the good Lord decides it's her time I pray it's quick and not on DB's birthday the 30.


I would echo your prayers-- if it is time, be quick about it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Grandmapaula said:


> Miss you, too! I feel like I went to a family reunion and now it'll be a long time until I see my sisters and brothers again.  Maybe sometime I'll be able to see Cashmeregma or NanaCaren - they live only a couple hours drive from me. That's why the afghan makes me teary - I miss my family!


What a darling pix of the two of you! Such concentration.

OK, here are pix-- flower is a plectranthus, will come in this winter but has lovely clusters of funky little lavender/purple trumpets most of the summer. The plant is about 4 yrs old-- deer love them.

The white pix is front door with Roman shade down over oval window. Pulled-up pix is very dark, don't think I will put it on.

Turq pix is the fake-Celtic knots wall hanging I mentioned some time back. Designer asked for a pix. The hanging covers a wall made up of large and small pieces of Masonite which is horribly ugly, bumpy, etc. Had to cover it.

Both door and wall hangings are classes I taught at the Center some time back. Used sample blocks to make them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a darling pix of the two of you! Such concentration.
> 
> OK, here are pix-- flower is a plectranthus, will come in this winter but has lovely clusters of funky little lavender/purple trumpets most of the summer. The plant is about 4 yrs old-- deer love them.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I'm so irritated, aggravated, ticked off. I had made the Red Heart crocheted Starfish dish cloth for my sister a couple of years ago. It was a bit** to work then and I really struggled with it and made two. Well, she asked me to make a couple for her to give her friend for Christmas . She never asks me for anything so I've tried my best to work it. But it's even more confusing to me than it was before!!!
> Has ANYONE made this? I really hate to give up on it...I hate that anything that should be simple has been made so hard. Or I've gotten more dumb than I was before!!
> Sorry for the book but I really needed to rant and rave for a while!!!
> Junek


I'll try and take a look at it in a few when I'm off work.

Tami, sending good thoughts for your mom, family, & you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, hugs and continued prayers for your Mom.


Also from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying as I write this that whatever the good Lord has in his plans will occur quickly and with comfort and peace be it healing or passing. Praying that you also have comfort and peace as His will be done. Much love to you Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> DB just sent me a text. Mom is having issues with her blood sugar. It went down to 37 and she won't wake up. They gave her dextrose and it went up to 110. Then back down to 91. Still won't wake up. If the good Lord decides it's her time I pray it's quick and not on DB's birthday the 30.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your work is fantastic. You are such a talented lady. I'm so glad I had the chance to met you. Wish I had had more time to visit with you and your DD.


Kansas g-ma said:


> What a darling pix of the two of you! Such concentration.
> 
> OK, here are pix-- flower is a plectranthus, will come in this winter but has lovely clusters of funky little lavender/purple trumpets most of the summer. The plant is about 4 yrs old-- deer love them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...what is SABLE an acronym for please?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay...what is SABLE an acronym for please?


Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy. :mrgreen: (or acquisition)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jknappva said:


> So glad your mom has improved enough to be moved. But I know it will be hard to make her understand about physical therapy. My prayers are with her and your family!
> Junek


My prayers, too


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I would echo your prayers-- if it is time, be quick about it.


Prayers from me for all.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a darling pix of the two of you! Such concentration.
> 
> OK, here are pix-- flower is a plectranthus, will come in this winter but has lovely clusters of funky little lavender/purple trumpets most of the summer. The plant is about 4 yrs old-- deer love them.
> 
> ...


Beautiful work. Such a wonderful gift you have. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy. :mrgreen: (or acquisition)


 :lol: :lol: I think I have that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna...I'm definitely there....LOL

Also wanted to share a funny from the wedding that DH and I were just chuckling over. When DD was getting ready to toss her bouquet folks were urging ALL single females to get ready. One person called out to 10 year old granddaughter to go get in the group and her response so innocently was "but I'm not legal!" We all got such a chuckle out of that.



Sorlenna said:


> Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy. :mrgreen: (or acquisition)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma, your shades are beautiful.

Tami, I'm sorry things are going bad with your mom, I hope she either improves or things progress quickly so she doesn't suffer. My prayers are with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else NOT getting updated in their emails?


Well I worked out my problem was with Yahoo-one of the delete options stopped them being sent the other way doesn't!
After I locked out I pur KP into my contacts list so I don't locked out again- even when I look Yahoo is throwing a lot of my deleted files into trash including KP ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow! Gorgeous, I hope that there was no damage from it.


Haven't heard of any.

And now after a qucik look at emails and few minutes here I am off for coffee and then other things so won't be back till this afternoon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna...I'm definitely there....LOL
> 
> Also wanted to share a funny from the wedding that DH and I were just chuckling over. When DD was getting ready to toss her bouquet folks were urging ALL single females to get ready. One person called out to 10 year old granddaughter to go get in the group and her response so innocently was "but I'm not legal!" We all got such a chuckle out of that.


Ha ha! Smart girl! And if she had caught it and would be the next to marry, the other girls would be waiting a while. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> If you mean KTP, it comes and goes with me. Better when I forget to log out at night but not always. Sometimes for 2 or 3 days at a time, even when logged in, I don't get a morning notification.


Comes and goes with me too. I leave the last notification there and send myself an e-mail of the last page number I read.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kansas gma, love the photos of your work and the blue flowers.
Tami, hope things work out for the best with your mum. Never easy..
Mel, the wedding sounds fun, nice pix.
Julie, glad the chair is such a success and good to be able to enjoy your company. Have a good time.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a darling pix of the two of you! Such concentration.
> 
> OK, here are pix-- flower is a plectranthus, will come in this winter but has lovely clusters of funky little lavender/purple trumpets most of the summer. The plant is about 4 yrs old-- deer love them.
> 
> ...


Lovely wall hangings, and beautiful flowers


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying as I write this that whatever the good Lord has in his plans will occur quickly and with comfort and peace be it healing or passing. Praying that you also have comfort and peace as His will be done. Much love to you Tami.


Ditto


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying as I write this that whatever the good Lord has in his plans will occur quickly and with comfort and peace be it healing or passing. Praying that you also have comfort and peace as His will be done. Much love to you Tami.


Well said. Praying for you, Tami, your mom, and your family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on mom. She will be moved to rehab probably this evening. It would be better for her, and everyone else, if they did it earlier or in the morning, but we all know how these things work. She gets progressively more agitated as it gets later in the day. She slept almost the whole time I was there tho she did wave at me when she roused up once. She has not been cooperating much. The last two nights have not been good between the dementia and the pain and the meds. She was refusing to eat lunch today but haas been eating while there.
> 
> Oh. Before I forget, I got permission from admin to run the Christmas/holiday card exchange. I thought we were going to have a problem but have it cleared up. So if you wish to participate and have not already shared your information with me, send me a pm with your screen name, real name, snail mail and email. I will not share this with anyone who is not participating. You have until approx. November 20 to contact me. After that I will get the list organized and sent out. If you want more info send me a pm and I will explain in more detail and also here when I am not on my phone. Already have at least 10-12 participating!
> 
> My reading and posting has been on my phone today so excuse the brief comments. Hugs, prayers and good wishes for all.


Hopefully they moved her early enough that she wasn't too agitated, and she'll accept it easier. 
At least she's eating, all her meals would be better, but some are better than none. 
Oh, awesome on the card swap, so exciting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DB just sent me a text. Mom is having issues with her blood sugar. It went down to 37 and she won't wake up. They gave her dextrose and it went up to 110. Then back down to 91. Still won't wake up. If the good Lord decides it's her time I pray it's quick and not on DB's birthday the 30.


Oh no, I also pray that if it's time that it goes quickly, it would be awful on her, I think, to just linger stuck on machines. Definitely don't want it to be on DBs bd. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Mary, I enjoyed reading your "book"! This family is so blessed by you and their church family. It's wonderful that they're being helped. You also have the energy of the Energized Bunny!!
> I know Matthew will be so much more comfortable while drawing when he has a nice, comfy chair!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks. Matthew typically draws at church or if we are out and about. It gives him positive attention instead of negative. He doesn't have the body shakes (part of being autistic) when he is drawing so I let him draw at church. He was getting uncomfortable with people looking at him when he would be shaking. It is neat to see people of all ages checking out Matthew's drawings. One of our elderly lady asked him on Sunday why he has not drawn "kiki" which is her cat. He simply said she would need to provide him with a good picture to work from. I am trying to get him to look at your sister's cat from her more recent post where the cat is peeking from the blanket. We will be looking for some neat birds to draw soon as he will be working on VBS.

Matthew and I picked up the ingredients we need for tomorrow's dinner for our family and the other family from church. He picked out some fruits and vegetables and I added to it. We also got them some paper plates to use this week since Mom will be running herself even more ragged than she already does. I think they get in home nursing care tomorrow though. That is for the 2 year old who thrives on tube feedings. She has to wear a backpack frequently as her food supply is kept in it. She has the tiniest and cute backpacks to use. Her feeding is kept cool with ice packs. I hope to visit more with them tomorrow. I got out some knitting books to let the mom borrow so now I just need to gather up some yarn for her to use as well. I did leave her with some yarn last night as well. Can you imagine a knitter with not even one ball of yarn in her home?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a darling pix of the two of you! Such concentration.
> 
> OK, here are pix-- flower is a plectranthus, will come in this winter but has lovely clusters of funky little lavender/purple trumpets most of the summer. The plant is about 4 yrs old-- deer love them.
> 
> ...


Those are wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy. :mrgreen: (or acquisition)


I definitely have that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna...I'm definitely there....LOL
> 
> Also wanted to share a funny from the wedding that DH and I were just chuckling over. When DD was getting ready to toss her bouquet folks were urging ALL single females to get ready. One person called out to 10 year old granddaughter to go get in the group and her response so innocently was "but I'm not legal!" We all got such a chuckle out of that.


 :XD: :XD: Too funny!! Love her response though. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Grandmapaula said:


> Wow, that was some storm - I've never seen anything like it!!
> 
> Sorry that I've been absent for so long - I read, but haven't had much time to reply - family, church, meetings - life gets in the way. Anyway, here is a picture of the afghan I won at KAP. Took Bob and I awhile to find a place to spread out - it is on our king size bed and almost covers the whole area below the pillows - it is huge. I took it to church and spread it over 2 tables - everyone was quite impressed. I get tears in my eyes every time I look at it - all that work and love - really touches my heart.


Mine is the snow scene with the pine trees in memory of all that snow we got last year while we were working on our squares. The afghan is so beautiful. Wrap yourself in our love this winter.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> My heart goes out to you! I've been working on a shawl, putting together a couple patterns because I can't find what I want, and only working bits and pieces on it in the evening. I didn't mark where I was-- it is only 8 rows, surely can figure that out!! LOL. Got lucky and did it right but not because I was smart, just lucky. I think I looked at the starfish and didn't do it but like reading thru patterns for mental exercise (and wow, was that one!) so I'm no help. Put it down for a while, then maybe tomorrow, come back to it and it might work then.


Thanks for the sympathy! I'm still stewing over that da** pattern. It's really irritating because what should have been simple was made difficult because of confusing instructions!
Oh, well, tomorrow is another day and I may feel brave enough to try again. Or toss all of it out the window and buy one from Etsy!!! That would solve the whole problem!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DB just sent me a text. Mom is having issues with her blood sugar. It went down to 37 and she won't wake up. They gave her dextrose and it went up to 110. Then back down to 91. Still won't wake up. If the good Lord decides it's her time I pray it's quick and not on DB's birthday the 30.


I am so sorry, dear Tami!!
I pray if the Lord wants to call her home that it will be quick and painless. But please know I'm praying for the best outcome. And for comfort and peace for you and your family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> It probably did, Sorlenna. I know that I had tried to share the multiple squares from one contributor around the afghans so that every one could have squares from as many sisters and brothers as possible. So that way we could see as many types as possible. If I only got one or two from any knitters/crocheters, I tried to put at least one into Sam's so that he would know that you love him as much as those of us who were there in Defiance.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


Such thoughts of love and compassion put into each afghan. Thanks so much once again.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a darling pix of the two of you! Such concentration.
> 
> OK, here are pix-- flower is a plectranthus, will come in this winter but has lovely clusters of funky little lavender/purple trumpets most of the summer. The plant is about 4 yrs old-- deer love them.
> 
> ...


I love the lavender flowers...so delicate. And the Roman shade looks like a quilt pattern. And love the wall hanging,too.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll try and take a look at it in a few when I'm off work.
> 
> Tami, sending good thoughts for your mom, family, & you.


If you could make sense of it for this dummy, I'd be forever in your debt!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks. Matthew typically draws at church or if we are out and about. It gives him positive attention instead of negative. He doesn't have the body shakes (part of being autistic) when he is drawing so I let him draw at church. He was getting uncomfortable with people looking at him when he would be shaking. It is neat to see people of all ages checking out Matthew's drawings. One of our elderly lady asked him on Sunday why he has not drawn "kiki" which is her cat. He simply said she would need to provide him with a good picture to work from. I am trying to get him to look at your sister's cat from her more recent post where the cat is peeking from the blanket. We will be looking for some neat birds to draw soon as he will be working on VBS.
> 
> Matthew and I picked up the ingredients we need for tomorrow's dinner for our family and the other family from church. He picked out some fruits and vegetables and I added to it. We also got them some paper plates to use this week since Mom will be running herself even more ragged than she already does. I think they get in home nursing care tomorrow though. That is for the 2 year old who thrives on tube feedings. She has to wear a backpack frequently as her food supply is kept in it. She has the tiniest and cute backpacks to use. Her feeding is kept cool with ice packs. I hope to visit more with them tomorrow. I got out some knitting books to let the mom borrow so now I just need to gather up some yarn for her to use as well. I did leave her with some yarn last night as well. Can you imagine a knitter with not even one ball of yarn in her home?


I can certainly understand everyone being drawn to Matthew when he's working his magic with pencil and paper. He's so talented and is so sweet to be so understanding. I hope he can find some of my sister's pictures that he likes enough to draw!
I think it's wonderful if the mother of your family can use knitting as a relief from what I can imagine is the terrible stress she lives with. And bless you for all you do for them and supplying her with knitting materials.
Hugs to you and Matthew, if he would accept it!
Junek


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Tami-Ohio...Prayers for your mom and the family in such a trying time. This may be her way of saying that she has fought the good fight and is now ready for her passing. It is so difficult to know what she is thinking during this time. Stay strong for her and reassure her of your love and let God deal with the rest. I hope you have me on your list for the card exchange. I will ask Matthew if he wants in on it as well. Maybe he will do a surprise card for the exchange. If he wants in on the card exchange, would people be okay with him joining in separately from me? People could still save on postage by sending cards in the same envelope, but Matthew could have his own mail still. 

Gwen...I love your GD's response to catching the bouquet. So happy the wedding day is done with and life picks up from there. Time for some knitting and checking in with Marianne now. Can't wait to see what you muster up for Christmas this year.

Time to get some sleep. Glad to hear that Julie's chair is starting to help with some of that pain. Rookie...safe travels for you and happy memories with the little ones.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

jknappva said:


> I love the lavender flowers...so delicate. And the Roman shade looks like a quilt pattern. And love the wall hanging,too.
> Junek


Good spotter-- the shade has 2 "Stack & Whack" quilt blocks in the middle with some creative additions to get it to size w/o having to make more blocks. "St & Wh" gives you 8 blocks and I had only 2 left. Not enough fabric to make that many more (you need 8 repeats).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> I can certainly understand everyone being drawn to Matthew when he's working his magic with pencil and paper. He's so talented and is so sweet to be so understanding. I hope he can find some of my sister's pictures that he likes enough to draw!
> I think it's wonderful if the mother of your family can use knitting as a relief from what I can imagine is the terrible stress she lives with. And bless you for all you do for them and supplying her with knitting materials.
> Hugs to you and Matthew, if he would accept it!
> Junek


Matthew actually did well with sharing some hugs at KAP. I was so proud of him. I could see that he felt at ease with our group.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was why I always asked him if I could give him a hug. Plus having been a teacher for so long I know some kids just don't like to be touched. Matthew is such a love and so talented. It was a joy to meet him. And I simply loved it when he "stole" my gift at the White Elephant......such a character and so glad he was able to get something he really could use!


pacer said:


> Matthew actually did well with sharing some hugs at KAP. I was so proud of him. I could see that he felt at ease with our group.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> If you could make sense of it for this dummy, I'd be forever in your debt!!
> Junek


You're no dummy--I know that! I got the pattern from Red Heart, so I'll read through it. Is there a particular place you get stuck?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really cold, 0C/32F
> 
> :roll: :roll:


And we never even get that low on a really cold night here in Adelaide!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ah--I think the green one, second from right on the bottom is one of mine. I guess that means the purple square ended up in Sam's afghan.


I've found all mine I think so Sam doesn't have one of mine.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm not even getting notices for watched topics


Are you getting Digests (if you are signed up for them)? If not go into My Profile above and scroll down and see if you are still signed up for them. If not click on them and see what happens. If it won't click contact admin as you have have been sent to purgatory for 2 months for sending something to spam. They will tell you when you can be returned to the list but you need to contact them to put you back on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Update on mom. She will be moved to rehab probably this evening. It would be better for her, and everyone else, if they did it earlier or in the morning, but we all know how these things work. She gets progressively more agitated as it gets later in the day. She slept almost the whole time I was there tho she did wave at me when she roused up once. She has not been cooperating much. The last two nights have not been good between the dementia and the pain and the meds. She was refusing to eat lunch today but haas been eating while there.
> 
> Oh. Before I forget, I got permission from admin to run the Christmas/holiday card exchange. I thought we were going to have a problem but have it cleared up. So if you wish to participate and have not already shared your information with me, send me a pm with your screen name, real name, snail mail and email. I will not share this with anyone who is not participating. You have until approx. November 20 to contact me. After that I will get the list organized and sent out. If you want more info send me a pm and I will explain in more detail and also here when I am not on my phone. Already have at least 10-12 participating!
> 
> My reading and posting has been on my phone today so excuse the brief comments. Hugs, prayers and good wishes for all.


Hopefully the new move won't confuse you Mum too much. But rehab will be better for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DB just sent me a text. Mom is having issues with her blood sugar. It went down to 37 and she won't wake up. They gave her dextrose and it went up to 110. Then back down to 91. Still won't wake up. If the good Lord decides it's her time I pray it's quick and not on DB's birthday the 30.


That doesn't sound good- is she diabetic?
This might save you all having to go through the distressing dementia horrid for all. And sometimes for the person themselves other times not.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a darling pix of the two of you! Such concentration.
> 
> OK, here are pix-- flower is a plectranthus, will come in this winter but has lovely clusters of funky little lavender/purple trumpets most of the summer. The plant is about 4 yrs old-- deer love them.
> 
> ...


Lovely work


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: I think I have that!


ANd I know I have SABLE. And yet off go and buy more.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna...I'm definitely there....LOL
> 
> Also wanted to share a funny from the wedding that DH and I were just chuckling over. When DD was getting ready to toss her bouquet folks were urging ALL single females to get ready. One person called out to 10 year old granddaughter to go get in the group and her response so innocently was "but I'm not legal!" We all got such a chuckle out of that.


She was just making sure she didn't ruin the chance of those who were legal- very considerate young girl.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> And we never even get that low on a really cold night here in Adelaide!


I think you would really freeze on our coldest days!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I fully agree - I like your reasoning, Joy!


Thanks, Julie, I was hoping I'd made my thinking clear.

Those of you who sent more than 3 squares will find that some afghans will have at least two of your works included in them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks, Julie, I was hoping I'd made my thinking clear.
> 
> Those of you who sent more than 3 squares will find that some afghans will have at least two of your works included in them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've found all mine I think so Sam doesn't have one of mine.


If that has happened, Margaret, I can only lay it to the fact that some squares simply did *not* want to make nice with any of the others I tried to join them to--so others got put in their places. Some of us made some really interesting ''squares''!! lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

TY for the kind comments on my hangings-- I love messing with the quilting but there's only so many things you can hang on walls, put on beds, etc. Whole family has lap quilts, bed quilts, etc. Sewing has always been easy altho in the last few years handling large projects has been harder. 

Hope all are doing OK, hugs and prayers as needed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Saw Primary Dr. She's changed my meds around upping prednisone. Hoping to feel less exhausted and have less diarrhea tomorrow.
Tami, hugs and prayers.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

prayers and hugs for your mom and you tammi.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you would really freeze on our coldest days!


I think I would indeed- would love to experience it once though. Have had some cold weather whe I lived in the UK and travelled but I don't think ever as cold as you get.
And while I don't like our summers and am perfectly happy with English winters not so sure about yours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I finished typing up the hat & mitts pattern; I'll proof it again tomorrow. 

June, I read through the starfish cloth, and I can see why it might give someone trouble--I will have to try it out to see how it works, and be sure to let me know which part you're having trouble with.

For now, off to bed for me!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If that has happened, Margaret, I can only lay it to the fact that some squares simply did *not* want to make nice with any of the others I tried to join them to--so others got put in their places. Some of us made some really interesting ''squares''!! lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thats OK- it was a extremly toughh job to put together everything you were trying to do with them-and th emore factors you took into account the harder it would have got. I'm sure Sam can survive without my hug! He just needs to put up with virtual ones.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I finished typing up the hat & mitts pattern; I'll proof it again tomorrow.
> 
> June, I read through the starfish cloth, and I can see why it might give someone trouble--I will have to try it out to see how it works, and be sure to let me know which part you're having trouble with.
> 
> For now, off to bed for me!


Sleep well


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> prayers and hugs for your mom and you tammi.


Same from me. We have just been through all of the same thing and it is so hard on everyone. So hugs from me.
Should be sleeping but slept so much after work tonight that now I am not that tired. Not good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I think I would indeed- would love to experience it once though. Have had some cold weather whe I lived in the UK and travelled but I don't think ever as cold as you get.
> And while I don't like our summers and am perfectly happy with English winters not so sure about yours.


Wouldn't it be nice to travel around the world and get the temperatures we wanted when we wanted?!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've started to get my cowls sorted out for David's office staff and going through my Ravelty library found one that I had linked to a Dec '12 KTP. Had got to it through Purl2diva posting it. So almost all I need collected to start it.
So been reading the last dozen pages of th eTP. Marianne and Zoe appear quite often, Marianne not so often as she is in hospital at this time almost 2 years ago.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

On the kitten front, they are rapidly growing, in 2 days are already noticeably bigger. I will enjoy them when I am home for next 7 or so weeks, then they will have to go to forever homes.

On the work front, came over today and helped setting up more of the shop. It is a crystal and spiritual shop and will have something for most people interested in this type of thing. Am on island for 2 nights, so relaxing already. An interesting point was raised by a local with knowledge, so we went around putting a tiny bit of blue tac on the tips of all the crystals of the pendulums - this had the effect of stopping the clashing energies from the various stones. Actually made the shop more pleasant. Slowly looking more shop like with it slowly being sorted out and decisions made on what goes where. Will spend tomorrow setting out more stock and generally tidying up.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I seriously have to wonder what sort of people your outlaws are, to treat you in a manner that is offensive to them when it directed at them. 

Chin up Julie, enjoy your visiting friend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw Primary Dr. She's changed my meds around upping prednisone. Hoping to feel less exhausted and have less diarrhea tomorrow.
> Tami, hugs and prayers.


I hope you feel better today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'll keep darling Serena in my prayers. A "nappy"rash is simply hard for the little ones. Hope the ear and chest clear up on their own.
> Junek


Well we had to go back to the doctors today as she was quite unwell during the night.  Ear infection is now quite severe so she is on antibiotics. Chest was clear even though she has a cough, but that will all get better. Nappy rash improved. AND SHE HAS A TOOTH!!! 
DD was letting her bite on her finger in the waiting room at doctors and says ow that was sharp! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am sorry she is no better but pleased she has a tooth :thumbdown: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I seriously have to wonder what sort of people your outlaws are, to treat you in a manner that is offensive to them when it directed at them.
> 
> Chin up Julie, enjoy your visiting friend.


I am managing to put bad things out of mind! Good word- outlaw, rather than in-law!!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Here is another picture for you..... (before she was unwell though)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we had to go back to the doctors today as she was quite unwell during the night.  Ear infection is now quite severe so she is on antibiotics. Chest was clear even though she has a cough, but that will all get better. Nappy rash improved. AND SHE HAS A TOOTH!!!
> DD was letting her bite on her finger in the waiting room at doctors and says ow that was sharp! :thumbup:


The tooth could be part of the explanation! Hopefully all will clear up soon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not really cold, 0C/32F but damp. I don't plan to spend much time outside today.
> DHs birthday today & GD tomorrow, she'll be 3. I wanted to invite DS#1 & family for supper but DH hasn't said if he will be hauling grain & may not be home at suppertime.I love trying to make plans when I always get told I don't know when I ask what he's doing.
> 
> :roll: :roll:


Aaw, two birthdays!!  

Sounds really cold to me.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The tooth could be part of the explanation! Hopefully all will clear up soon!


Yep for sure.

I just posted anothe photo at the same time that you posted this. 

How are things?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is another picture for you..... (before she was unwell though)


So very cute!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Poor sweet baby, hope that it all clears quickly now. It's so hard when a baby has a cold or something, can't explain to them why they feel so ucky. Eventually it will dawn on your DD that you've been through all this a time or two and have a bit of experience, and after all, you got them all to adulthood. Kids... LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep for sure.
> 
> I just posted anothe photo at the same time that you posted this.
> 
> How are things?


Nice having company! Even though a smoker- she is being very good about going out into the garden. Played Sudoku much of the day, did not go out because tummy a bit no good, I went out on my own- bought the meat I had forgotten, but it will be vegetarian today.
Good to see Serena always!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Kathy, that is so cute! :thumbup: A beautiful cuddle.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

page 39 Goodnight.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I forget who had posted the other day about adding coconut oil to your dog's diet but just wanted to say have started doing that. We shall see how it works to improve their itchy skin.


Missed this so can someone please pm me the information. Very interested as my canine furbaby seems to be having issues along this line at the moment.

PS Lovely elf bootie Gwennie


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we had to go back to the doctors today as she was quite unwell during the night.  Ear infection is now quite severe so she is on antibiotics. Chest was clear even though she has a cough, but that will all get better. Nappy rash improved. AND SHE HAS A TOOTH!!!
> DD was letting her bite on her finger in the waiting room at doctors and says ow that was sharp! :thumbup:


Poor Serena. The cough could be from the gunk draining out of her ear.
And yes the tooth just be partly responsible. How exciting that she has her first tooth though. 
And now I am off to bed.
Remeber whe Vicky was born Maryanne got very grizzly and I put it down to the new arrival on the scene. Until one day in her mouth I saw 3 new molars! Decided it was more likely to be the teeth.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Good spotter-- the shade has 2 "Stack & Whack" quilt blocks in the middle with some creative additions to get it to size w/o having to make more blocks. "St & Wh" gives you 8 blocks and I had only 2 left. Not enough fabric to make that many more (you need 8 repeats).


The shade and the wall hanging are truly works of art!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew actually did well with sharing some hugs at KAP. I was so proud of him. I could see that he felt at ease with our group.


Well, from what I've read, everyone was delighted that he wanted to come. And it's great that he's looking forward to another KAP!
I know with some autism, touching isn't welcome but Matthew is very special.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You're no dummy--I know that! I got the pattern from Red Heart, so I'll read through it. Is there a particular place you get stuck?


Yes, at the very beginning of the second row! I feel really dumb because I know when the meaning finally gets through, I'll realize I was probably making something that is simple harder than it really is!!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we had to go back to the doctors today as she was quite unwell during the night.  Ear infection is now quite severe so she is on antibiotics. Chest was clear even though she has a cough, but that will all get better. Nappy rash improved. AND SHE HAS A TOOTH!!!
> DD was letting her bite on her finger in the waiting room at doctors and says ow that was sharp! :thumbup:


Tooth and nappy rash often go together. Prayers that she is better very soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Saw Primary Dr. She's changed my meds around upping prednisone. Hoping to feel less exhausted and have less diarrhea tomorrow.
> Tami, hugs and prayers.


I'm keeping you in prayers. Diarrhea alone is exhausting and, as you know, depletes the body of necessary fluids and nutrients. I sure pray this new regime will help!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we had to go back to the doctors today as she was quite unwell during the night.  Ear infection is now quite severe so she is on antibiotics. Chest was clear even though she has a cough, but that will all get better. Nappy rash improved. AND SHE HAS A TOOTH!!!
> DD was letting her bite on her finger in the waiting room at doctors and says ow that was sharp! :thumbup:


And that tooth is probably why she has the infection. Teething is hard for everyone!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Here is another picture for you..... (before she was unwell though)


She's such a darling. It will be a pleasure watching her grow up!!
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> ANd I know I have SABLE. And yet off go and buy more.


Me too!!! :shock:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Praying as I write this that whatever the good Lord has in his plans will occur quickly and with comfort and peace be it healing or passing. Praying that you also have comfort and peace as His will be done. Much love to you Tami.


Thank you all. I am going up in a bit. They got her stabilized finally.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just arrived here and this may have already been posted but today is National Chocolate Day!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Sorlenna...I'm definitely there....LOL
> 
> Also wanted to share a funny from the wedding that DH and I were just chuckling over. When DD was getting ready to toss her bouquet folks were urging ALL single females to get ready. One person called out to 10 year old granddaughter to go get in the group and her response so innocently was "but I'm not legal!" We all got such a chuckle out of that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poor dear. Hope the antibiotics clear up the ear infection quickly. Congrats on the first tooth!


sugarsugar said:


> Well we had to go back to the doctors today as she was quite unwell during the night.  Ear infection is now quite severe so she is on antibiotics. Chest was clear even though she has a cough, but that will all get better. Nappy rash improved. AND SHE HAS A TOOTH!!!
> DD was letting her bite on her finger in the waiting room at doctors and says ow that was sharp! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So sweet!


sugarsugar said:


> Here is another picture for you..... (before she was unwell though)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Busyworerbee. It is a fun knit.


busyworkerbee said:


> Missed this so can someone please pm me the information. Very interested as my canine furbaby seems to be having issues along this line at the moment.
> 
> PS Lovely elf bootie Gwennie


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Saturday to Everyone- just a quick note and a couple of pictures from the Gardens at Mayo from last month. First I just want to clear up the fact that the Sandy Birthday Julie mentioned last week was the Sandy in Washington that does the yarn crawl with Sam and KatyNora, not me the Sandi in Arizona!!! I finally noticed that some of you thought it was me and I didn't want anyone to think I wasn't acknowledging!!! Sandy's computer has taken ill so I'm sure that's why she didn't respond to all of the Birthday wishes. Alan continues to improve, although not as quickly as he would like. He tripped last week over the hose and ended up on his side on the concrete patio..... I am sure that a couple of his ribs are at least cracked... but there is nothing they can do for him so I haven't insisted on an ER visit. He is pretty sick of drs and hospitals, so we are icing it and he is taking it easy. NOT the best timing for his spirits. Dear Julie I am so sorry you were not able to see Fale, nor able to get a determination from the tribunal. I hope that you enjoy your visitors and feel the love from all of us. I hope that everyone else is feeling better and doing better. Best Wishes for all upcoming events and dates that I have missed lately. I know that I haven't been around much, but the changing weather and temps always mean some outside chores and I have been neglecting everything else. Next week starts a big clean, my windows are a mess and I can't stand to look out them at this point!!! Here's to safe travels to those who are on the roads/sky etc. I must go get something else done before I call it good for the day - Smothered Chicken for dinner - Just chicken breasts baked and then covered with sauteed mushrooms, onions and wilted fresh spinach and a little jack cheese- served with mashed potatoes and cheater frozen dinner rolls!!!
> Love to all - AZ


~~~Nice pictures....and the chicken sounds yummy, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Busyworkerbee* I don't know where the original article that was posted is (i.e. coconut oil) but here is a link to an article that may be helpful.

http://wellnessmama.com/13700/benefits-coconut-oil-pets/


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Hi Sandi. Thank you for posting such interesting photos. Sorry to hear of Alan's fall, but I'm sure you're doing the right thing - icing and resting and he will be good in no time. I can understand his reluctance to see any more Drs for a while! Don't go too mad with the cleaning - it will still be there tomorrow!


~~~Ditto from me, too. Sending tons of healing energies to Alan.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, Hope Serena feels tip top soon.A tooth!
Thank you for well wishes. I am feeling better today. Hoping the up in prednisone and increase salt (she wants me to have V-8 juice morning and evening to raise my BP) will turn this around. I slept all night! Didn't have to get up once.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from Surrey. My feet haven't touched the ground since I've been back. I am very busy preparing the poppies display for Rememberance Day and also making miles of bunting.
> 
> Just popped i to wish everyone well, safe travels to Caren and post a few photos.


~~~The Purple Purl.....what a perfect place for you! Great find! :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sugar, what a nice picture of Serena, she's sure getting round. Hopefully now that the tooth has popped through the ear infection & diarrhea will clear up soon. One of my friends children had diarrhea before every tooth, fortunately my boys just ran a slight fever & were grouchy.
The deck is white again this morning & it is terribly foggy, I saw pictures on Facebook from a friend 20 miles away, they had about 4" of snow & Meadow Lake, about 55miles/90 km had 8" so I won't complain, it snowed all day yesterday but most of it melted as it came. I hope the roads are not too nasty as DS#2 has to drive back to work today, 4.5 hrs, there is no flight for him this time as the flight went yesterday, due to some. Big meeting this am but he had a bunch of business to do for his house purchase.
We had a nice family supper last night & will go to DS#1 house tonight for GD birthday party because her brother has a house full of kids for his party last month she is thinking that is what she will have but she is just getting the grandparents. I hope she isn't too disappointed, she has 3 little friends but 2 are sick right now & the other is away
Well, must get off here & hit the shower. Going bowling this afternoon & DH is talking of going to an auction sale in Edmonton tomorrow so maybe a road trip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, Hope Serena feels tip top soon.A tooth!
> Thank you for well wishes. I am feeling better today. Hoping the up in prednisone and increase salt (she wants me to have V-8 juice morning and evening to raise my BP) will turn this around. I slept all night! Didn't have to get up once.


Glad you're feeling better, hope it continues to improve.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Tuesday morning here--heading over to work--but read up quickly. I hope Serena is feeling better soon! It's so hard when the wee ones are unwell. But the tooth may well have contributed, and now that first one's out, I hope the rest will come along a little easier (they seemed to for mine). Bless her.

Sassafras, I hope the new dosage helps you.



jknappva said:


> Yes, at the very beginning of the second row! I feel really dumb because I know when the meaning finally gets through, I'll realize I was probably making something that is simple harder than it really is!!
> Junek


I thought that might be it, as I was reading the pattern. It does have a lot going on there! I'll try it out and see if I can simplify it any.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm off soon to get some cookie dough ready and maybe cook some zuchinni spirals/noodles for our lunch.
> 
> Gwen-hope you have a wonderful day for a wedding - hope to see photos. I'm sure the food items will be very well received - best wishes to DD, new DH and family.
> 
> ...


~~~What are zucchini spirals/noodles? recipe?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we had to go back to the doctors today as she was quite unwell during the night.  Ear infection is now quite severe so she is on antibiotics. Chest was clear even though she has a cough, but that will all get better. Nappy rash improved. AND SHE HAS A TOOTH!!!
> DD was letting her bite on her finger in the waiting room at doctors and says ow that was sharp! :thumbup:


Awe, she sure is adorable. 
A tooth is exciting, but not so much the ear infection, poor thing, hopefully the antibiotics will kick in quick and knock it out. Of course the teething is probably part of the infection. 
Nice that the rash has gotten better, nothing worse than to be ouchy top and bottom.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you all. I am going up in a bit. They got her stabilized finally.


Good that she's stabilized, hopefully things will start to improve soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from overcast Great Bend, this seems to be an everyday thing lately. Four days to go before I am in England.  a bit excited on this end.
> Gwen congrats today on the DD wedding.
> 
> Today's coffee and the lovely storm clouds this morning.
> ...


~~~Really dramatic sky! Great photo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just arrived here and this may have already been posted but today is National Chocolate Day!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, Hope Serena feels tip top soon.A tooth!
> Thank you for well wishes. I am feeling better today. Hoping the up in prednisone and increase salt (she wants me to have V-8 juice morning and evening to raise my BP) will turn this around. I slept all night! Didn't have to get up once.


Wonderful that you were able to sleep all night, that is a great improvement.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Tuesday morning here--heading over to work--but read up quickly. I hope Serena is feeling better soon! It's so hard when the wee ones are unwell. But the tooth may well have contributed, and now that first one's out, I hope the rest will come along a little easier (they seemed to for mine). Bless her.
> 
> Sassafras, I hope the new dosage helps you.
> 
> I thought that might be it, as I was reading the pattern. It does have a lot going on there! I'll try it out and see if I can simplify it any.


Thank you so much. If anyone can master it and have it make more sense, I know it's you!
Junek


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks ever so! Tami! and how about a group hug
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{[all of us}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


~~~I'm in!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is a free pattern from Caron. The yarn called for is no longer available but I have used Knitpicks Brava Bulky. PM me if interested in me sending you the pattern.  Since it is a freebie If allowed I can post it here.
> 
> Yes, I'm finally home from the wedding at 8:15ish. Very tired. Overall it was very good. SIL wrote a poem that DD Hannah played the guitar for and he sang and also each child had a short verse to sing for his vows. Marcy the bride DD picked out beautiful scriptures for the minister to use in the ceremony and she also wrote her vows. Her bio-dad (my ex) gave her away (good thing we now many years later get along LOL) I take horrible pictures but here a a couple to give you and idea of the decorations, dress, etc. Behaved myself and didn't slap the MIL silly when she multiple times referred to herself as the mother of the bride. I may need "stitches" on my tongue as I bit it several times if you know what I mean. But a beautiful day and DD did a lovely job planning it.


~~~Beautiful wedding! Lovely bride & groom....and THE Mother of the Bride looked fabulous! Loved your colors! (vs black & white of MIL). The decorations & cake ...perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Your daughters are gorgeous! Very lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in!


Me too, !


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is anyone else NOT getting updated in their emails?


~~~Me! I have had a total dirth of notices. Admin said someone reported them a spam...so I am "out" until late November. Very annoying....and unsettling. :| :|


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Me! I have had a total dirth of notices. Admin said someone reported them a spam...so I am "out" until late November. Very annoying....and unsettling. :| :|


If the delete and spam buttons are close together, it's too easy to accidentally mark it that way...ask me how I know. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've got to get dear daughter-in-law's 4th month pregnancy gift in the mail today. It is from the Lion Brand site called Bunny Blanket Buddy but I fiddled with the ears and made it into a kitty and embroidered the face on it and stuffed it with fiberfill...all ready to go. It will be a nice "friend" for the baby to cuddle with someday


~~~Gottastch, do you have a resource for the pattern for the bunny blanket buddy? I looked but didn't find it. Could you pm me the info, please? Thanks!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Gottastch, do you have a resource for the pattern for the bunny blanket buddy? I looked but didn't find it. Could you pm me the info, please? Thanks!


Yes, go to www.lionbrand.com and type in "Bunny Blanket Buddy" in the search area. I think you have to be a member but it is free...just another password to remember  I've taken to using one strand of white worsted weight regular old yarn and also one strand of a variegated dk weight yarn (in any of the baby variegated colors)...hold them together and knit away with a sizes 10 & 8 or 11 & 9 (smaller needles are for the head). Since I tend to knit a little tight, I use the 11's & 9's...makes for a nice feel and nice size. I don't care for the Pipsqueak (that my mom-in-law likes to use for this) or other fuzzy types of yarn because little pieces always seem to come off the yarn...don't want that for a baby or toddler either. I used all acrylic for easy care. Since it is knit all in one piece, it should stand up to lots of hauling around and play from a toddler and lots of washing/drying 

I like that you can really stuff the head (with polyester fiber fill) to be pretty solid or not so much so it is very soft. I even made one once and didn't stuff it at all...more of a true little blanket buddy 

I made one for dear great nephew to look like a bear. I guess he carries it around all over and likes "him" very much


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sir Nicholas Winton has now been given another honour for his work in saving children from the nazis in WW 2. A very great man. I thought some of you may be interested.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Sir Nicholas Winton has now been given another honour for his work in saving children from the nazis in WW 2. A very great man. I thought some of you may be interested.


I had heard on the news. I was glad he has been honoured again. He deserves it.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just arrived here and this may have already been posted but today is National Chocolate Day!!!!


I'm absolutely going to celebrate this one - My mother worked at Nestle Co. for 30 years! I grew up in a town that smelled like chocolate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm absolutely going to celebrate this one - My mother worked at Nestle Co. for 30 years! I grew up in a town that smelled like chocolate.


We have one of those! Dunedin in the South Island often is overwhelmed by the chocolate smells from the Cadbury factory, located there. I lived there for three years when first at Uni.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DB just sent me a text. Mom is having issues with her blood sugar. It went down to 37 and she won't wake up. They gave her dextrose and it went up to 110. Then back down to 91. Still won't wake up. If the good Lord decides it's her time I pray it's quick and not on DB's birthday the 30.


~~~Our prayers & hearts are with you and the family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Stash Accumulation Beyond Life Expectancy. :mrgreen: (or acquisition)


~~~ :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: I think I have that!


~~~I think I caught it, too! :XD:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What are zucchini spirals/noodles? recipe?


I'll post it when I get home. Znoodles are zuchinni cut in spurals with a special tool and then treated as if it were pasta. I used harissa in the stir fry. Yummy..my new favorite flavor although I turn down the heat a bit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Me! I have had a total dirth of notices. Admin said someone reported them a spam...so I am "out" until late November. Very annoying....and unsettling. :| :|


You don't need them.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear other mothers saying teething can promote respiratory infections and diaper rash; i finally feel validated after numerous doctors saying there was no link.

Prayers bring said. I hate posting from phone so will post more later when I have DS's Wifi code; it's an impossible one to memorize!

DGD Isla is going through separation anxiety so I'm not much help with her, but DGD Addison and are playing dress up. Her aunt got her a flamenco dancer dress from Spain..so we're practicing twirling and stomping feet.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just popping in quickly to say that I am still here! I have had a busy couple of days with the grandchildren. This week is half-term here, so they are all around, and grandma's house is well placed for family get-togethers. As far as I know, I will have a quiet day tomorrow, so I hope to catch up properly! 

Best wishes to those of you dealing with health issues, either your own or your loved ones', and congratulations on all the lovely projects posted. I think the latest KAP Afghan is really beautiful, and I love the kitten snuggler.

I am now going to try to catch up with my knitting, which has been neglected since Sunday afternoon, but I will be back before too long.&#128536;


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami-Ohio... I hope you have me on your list for the card exchange. I will ask Matthew if he wants in on it as well. Maybe he will do a surprise card for the exchange. If he wants in on the card exchange, would people be okay with him joining in separately from me? People could still save on postage by sending cards in the same envelope, but Matthew could have his own mail still.
> 
> ~~~I think it would be great to have Matthew join the card exchange. I think he is adopting all of us, as we have adopted him! :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Could you give me details of the card exchange as I have forgotten exactly how it works?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~Finally caught up...for the moment! We have been having creepingly worsening plumbing problems so I have been a bit distracted. Plumber came today....and saved the day! We were headed for a full-blown disaster....roots in the pipes, and a broken commode as well. All is fixed, but there is still a pile of clean up to be done. Yuck! Very glad for knowing about this guy...he comes all the way from west Cleveland...about an hour's drive. He always comes...and does good work!

Yesterday was a perfect Indian Summer day....sunny, warm, gentle breeze blowing leaves everywhere! Today -- grey and 10 degrees colder, with threats of rain. Have yet to see the sun. 

Quiet days....just me & DH...very peaceful. Hope to join Tami on Thursday at knitting group.
Soothing energies to all in need.
I'm going to try to make a mini knitted pumpkin. If it works..I'll send pictures.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

For the beekeeper among us, this is the link to the new finding of the BYU prof and students who have found a way to control the deadly bacteria that kills honeybees. She is a beekeeper herself and after 3 years, they are reporting success with this method.

http://news.discovery.com/animals/insects/virus-may-be-the-cure-for-deadly-honeybee-disease-141027.htm


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh dear! DONT PANIC! Is it possible that nurse Selena has confused your case with that of another patient? Or that the nurse has misunderstood the Drs instructions? Can't see how you can have been given an appointment without any notification - after all you weren't expected to be back there today so should have received a call about it.
I hope it all turns out to be a false alarm. Gentle hugs.


sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cmaliza, what lovely photos of autumn. I love the golden leaves in the blue blue sky, wonderful.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally caught up...for the moment! We have been having creepingly worsening plumbing problems so I have been a bit distracted. Plumber came today....and saved the day! We were headed for a full-blown disaster....roots in the pipes, and a broken commode as well. All is fixed, but there is still a pile of clean up to be done. Yuck! Very glad for knowing about this guy...he comes all the way from west Cleveland...about an hour's drive. He always comes...and does good work!
> 
> Yesterday was a perfect Indian Summer day....sunny, warm, gentle breeze blowing leaves everywhere! Today -- grey and 10 degrees colder, with threats of rain. Have yet to see the sun.
> 
> ...


Beautiful fall pictures and the petunias are hanging on. They're very hardy flowers.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


Hope you can get the confusion straight. That's very unsettling!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have one of those! Dunedin in the South Island often is overwhelmed by the chocolate smells from the Cadbury factory, located there. I lived there for three years when first at Uni.


The town I grew up in was Fulton, NY - Nestle had a plant there for over 100 years - they closed down several years ago and Fulton still hasn't recovered economically - very sad. I've been trying to sell my mother's house for over 2 years with no luck - I guess we'll lower the price again - I just want to stop having to pay taxes on it!! Today would have been Mom's 101st birthday - she passed away 4 years ago at 97.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


Sassafras, call both Drs. and tell them that till the confusion is cleared up you are NOT going to the hospital - you have the right to say no to any treatment you don't want or understand the reason for.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw that Gigi had posted a few pictures yesterday on KP of a color work tam she had been working on for some time. She sounded fine and excited about the completed work. Perhaps she has simply been busy trying to work out all the decreases in the project.

Tim and I have practice for the Christmas cantata tonight for presentation in early December. Talk to you later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


Did she say what procedure? Is it colonoscopy? Here these are normally treated as a day case but just very occasionally someone is kept in overnight so having an overnight bag is sometimes useful. Sounds like confusion all round. I hope you can get things sorted very quickly. Whatever the reason I think an apology would be in order for worrying a patient (you) in such a way.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally caught up...for the moment! We have been having creepingly worsening plumbing problems so I have been a bit distracted. Plumber came today....and saved the day! We were headed for a full-blown disaster....roots in the pipes, and a broken commode as well. All is fixed, but there is still a pile of clean up to be done. Yuck! Very glad for knowing about this guy...he comes all the way from west Cleveland...about an hour's drive. He always comes...and does good work!
> 
> Yesterday was a perfect Indian Summer day....sunny, warm, gentle breeze blowing leaves everywhere! Today -- grey and 10 degrees colder, with threats of rain. Have yet to see the sun.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pictures. I just love seeing autumn colours with a bright blue sky.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, Hope Serena feels tip top soon.A tooth!
> Thank you for well wishes. I am feeling better today. Hoping the up in prednisone and increase salt (she wants me to have V-8 juice morning and evening to raise my BP) will turn this around. I slept all night! Didn't have to get up once.


Thats sounding hopeful- and much easier to et through the day if you can sleep at night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sugar, what a nice picture of Serena, she's sure getting round. Hopefully now that the tooth has popped through the ear infection & diarrhea will clear up soon. One of my friends children had diarrhea before every tooth, fortunately my boys just ran a slight fever & were grouchy.
> The deck is white again this morning & it is terribly foggy, I saw pictures on Facebook from a friend 20 miles away, they had about 4" of snow & Meadow Lake, about 55miles/90 km had 8" so I won't complain, it snowed all day yesterday but most of it melted as it came. I hope the roads are not too nasty as DS#2 has to drive back to work today, 4.5 hrs, there is no flight for him this time as the flight went yesterday, due to some. Big meeting this am but he had a bunch of business to do for his house purchase.
> We had a nice family supper last night & will go to DS#1 house tonight for GD birthday party because her brother has a house full of kids for his party last month she is thinking that is what she will have but she is just getting the grandparents. I hope she isn't too disappointed, she has 3 little friends but 2 are sick right now & the other is away
> Well, must get off here & hit the shower. Going bowling this afternoon & DH is talking of going to an auction sale in Edmonton tomorrow so maybe a road trip.


Did DH let you know what he was doing? Is he coming with you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally caught up...for the moment! We have been having creepingly worsening plumbing problems so I have been a bit distracted. Plumber came today....and saved the day! We were headed for a full-blown disaster....roots in the pipes, and a broken commode as well. All is fixed, but there is still a pile of clean up to be done. Yuck! Very glad for knowing about this guy...he comes all the way from west Cleveland...about an hour's drive. He always comes...and does good work!
> 
> Yesterday was a perfect Indian Summer day....sunny, warm, gentle breeze blowing leaves everywhere! Today -- grey and 10 degrees colder, with threats of rain. Have yet to see the sun.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it was just as well th eplumber came- or you could have even more mess with tree roots.
Lovely colours in your photos.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


Are they wanting you in the night before or after? It may be that with your BP so low he wants in hospital in case it drops more with the preparation for the procedure.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay, this is for June about the starfish washcloth (yes, the way it's written is confusing, so I'll try rewriting round 2).

Round 2: Join B in 4th dc of previous point *This is the 4th dc from the top.* Join with a slip stitch, then ch 2 (counts as dc). Here, you are making a cluster of five dc together: yo, insert hook in dc, yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in next dc, yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in the sc (that you made in the ring), yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in next dc *at the bottom of the next point*, yo, draw through 2 loops, yo, insert hook in next dc, yo, pull through 2 loops. Yo, pull through all six loops on the hook (the photo shows before this last step). This draws the V at the bottom together. Dc in *each of the* next 4 sts *(you are working the "bottom" or the chain edge of the stitches here, which is what it means by* "in opposite edge of ch-9." *skip the hdc, work (3 dc, ch 3, 3 dc) in the end of the point (you're working, more or less, in the "side" of the sc there). Skip the hdc, dc in each of the next 4 dc. This puts you back to the next V part where you make the cluster.* Repeat from * 3 times more. Then work from the * once more, but just do 3 dc at the end (because you are back at your starting chain, which counts as a dc, making 4 for that section).

I hope that is a little clearer. I took a picture but the yarn is shiny (just grabbed the first two balls from the stash), so I hope you can see it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, Joy, I do hope the doc clears up the confusion and it's nothing to worry about--it does sound as if someone has gotten the wires crossed!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I worked out my problem was with Yahoo-one of the delete options stopped them being sent the other way doesn't!
> After I locked out I pur KP into my contacts list so I don't locked out again- even when I look Yahoo is throwing a lot of my deleted files into trash including KP ones.


I will check that out and try adding KP to my contact list. Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mom is better today. She was in the chair and had done a little pt. She slept most of the time I was there. She was running a fever tho and they took a chest X-ray and were doing some lab work.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, this is for June about the starfish washcloth (yes, the way it's written is confusing, so I'll try rewriting round 2).
> 
> Round 2: Join B in 4th dc of previous point *This is the 4th dc from the top.* Join with a slip stitch, then ch 2 (counts as dc). Here, you are making a cluster of five dc together: yo, insert hook in dc, yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in next dc, yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in the sc (that you made in the ring), yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in next dc *at the bottom of the next point*, yo, draw through 2 loops, yo, insert hook in next dc, yo, pull through 2 loops. Yo, pull through all six loops on the hook (the photo shows before this last step). This draws the V at the bottom together. Dc in *each of the* next 4 sts *(you are working the "bottom" or the chain edge of the stitches here, which is what it means by* "in opposite edge of ch-9." *skip the hdc, work (3 dc, ch 3, 3 dc) in the end of the point (you're working, more or less, in the "side" of the sc there). Skip the hdc, dc in each of the next 4 dc. This puts you back to the next V part where you make the cluster.* Repeat from * 3 times more. Then work from the * once more, but just do 3 dc at the end (because you are back at your starting chain, which counts as a dc, making 4 for that section).
> 
> I hope that is a little clearer. I took a picture but the yarn is shiny (just grabbed the first two balls from the stash), so I hope you can see it.


The pattern intrigues me too, but I didn't bring a crochet hook with me. I'll try it out when I get home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Tami-Ohio...Prayers for your mom and the family in such a trying time. This may be her way of saying that she has fought the good fight and is now ready for her passing. It is so difficult to know what she is thinking during this time. Stay strong for her and reassure her of your love and let God deal with the rest. I hope you have me on your list for the card exchange. I will ask Matthew if he wants in on it as well. Maybe he will do a surprise card for the exchange. If he wants in on the card exchange, would people be okay with him joining in separately from me? People could still save on postage by sending cards in the same envelope, but Matthew could have his own mail still.
> 
> Gwen...I love your GD's response to catching the bouquet. So happy the wedding day is done with and life picks up from there. Time for some knitting and checking in with Marianne now. Can't wait to see what you muster up for Christmas this year.
> 
> Time to get some sleep. Glad to hear that Julie's chair is starting to help with some of that pain. Rookie...safe travels for you and happy memories with the little ones.


Thank you for your prayers. And thanks to everyone else also.

I see no reason why Matthew can't join us seperately for the card exchange. We all love Matthew and his cards. I need to get on the computer to check my list. I know I have to add TNS to it. I got a PM earlier.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're having a tea party and these will be served.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


Whine away as I would be right there with you-- you need more than just "show up for something". Maybe you don't want "something" done to you. Scary. Big Hug!! (((U)))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Are you getting Digests (if you are signed up for them)? If not go into My Profile above and scroll down and see if you are still signed up for them. If not click on them and see what happens. If it won't click contact admin as you have have been sent to purgatory for 2 months for sending something to spam. They will tell you when you can be returned to the list but you need to contact them to put you back on.


Yes I am getting the digest in my emails.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, this is for June about the starfish washcloth (yes, the way it's written is confusing, so I'll try rewriting round 2).
> 
> Round 2: Join B in 4th dc of previous point *This is the 4th dc from the top.* Join with a slip stitch, then ch 2 (counts as dc). Here, you are making a cluster of five dc together: yo, insert hook in dc, yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in next dc, yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in the sc (that you made in the ring), yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in next dc *at the bottom of the next point*, yo, draw through 2 loops, yo, insert hook in next dc, yo, pull through 2 loops. Yo, pull through all six loops on the hook (the photo shows before this last step). This draws the V at the bottom together. Dc in *each of the* next 4 sts *(you are working the "bottom" or the chain edge of the stitches here, which is what it means by* "in opposite edge of ch-9." *skip the hdc, work (3 dc, ch 3, 3 dc) in the end of the point (you're working, more or less, in the "side" of the sc there). Skip the hdc, dc in each of the next 4 dc. This puts you back to the next V part where you make the cluster.* Repeat from * 3 times more. Then work from the * once more, but just do 3 dc at the end (because you are back at your starting chain, which counts as a dc, making 4 for that section).
> 
> I hope that is a little clearer. I took a picture but the yarn is shiny (just grabbed the first two balls from the stash), so I hope you can see it.


Whoa! When I have a problem with some pattern, I want YOU around to help clarify! Great job.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay, this is for June about the starfish washcloth (yes, the way it's written is confusing, so I'll try rewriting round 2).
> 
> Round 2: Join B in 4th dc of previous point *This is the 4th dc from the top.* Join with a slip stitch, then ch 2 (counts as dc). Here, you are making a cluster of five dc together: yo, insert hook in dc, yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in next dc, yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in the sc (that you made in the ring), yo, draw through 2 loops; yo, insert hook in next dc *at the bottom of the next point*, yo, draw through 2 loops, yo, insert hook in next dc, yo, pull through 2 loops. Yo, pull through all six loops on the hook (the photo shows before this last step). This draws the V at the bottom together. Dc in *each of the* next 4 sts *(you are working the "bottom" or the chain edge of the stitches here, which is what it means by* "in opposite edge of ch-9." *skip the hdc, work (3 dc, ch 3, 3 dc) in the end of the point (you're working, more or less, in the "side" of the sc there). Skip the hdc, dc in each of the next 4 dc. This puts you back to the next V part where you make the cluster.* Repeat from * 3 times more. Then work from the * once more, but just do 3 dc at the end (because you are back at your starting chain, which counts as a dc, making 4 for that section).
> 
> I hope that is a little clearer. I took a picture but the yarn is shiny (just grabbed the first two balls from the stash), so I hope you can see it.


Thank you so much. That clears up my confusion. I knew you'd do it and explain it so I could understand.
Thank you again. I'm ready to tackle it tomorrow.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom is better today. She was in the chair and had done a little pt. She slept most of the time I was there. She was running a fever tho and they took a chest X-ray and were doing some lab work.


That's really good news, Tami. I'll continue keeping her in my prayers. 
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having a tea party and these will be served.


Cute!! Perfect for this week!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Whoa! When I have a problem with some pattern, I want YOU around to help clarify! Great job.


It is great, isn't it!!?
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally caught up...for the moment! We have been having creepingly worsening plumbing problems so I have been a bit distracted. Plumber came today....and saved the day! We were headed for a full-blown disaster....roots in the pipes, and a broken commode as well. All is fixed, but there is still a pile of clean up to be done. Yuck! Very glad for knowing about this guy...he comes all the way from west Cleveland...about an hour's drive. He always comes...and does good work!
> 
> Yesterday was a perfect Indian Summer day....sunny, warm, gentle breeze blowing leaves everywhere! Today -- grey and 10 degrees colder, with threats of rain. Have yet to see the sun.
> 
> ...


Just beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having a tea party and these will be served.


Love it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Whoa! When I have a problem with some pattern, I want YOU around to help clarify! Great job.





jknappva said:


> Thank you so much. That clears up my confusion. I knew you'd do it and explain it so I could understand.
> Thank you again. I'm ready to tackle it tomorrow.
> Junek


Y'all are making me blush. :XD: But I am happy to help (and now I want to make the cloth the rest of the way, but I will start over with proper yarn)!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


 :shock: I'm confused and it's not even my doctor. I think maybe the nurse was confused too. Hoping that that was the case and that the other doc doesn't need you in the hospital for anything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I saw that Gigi had posted a few pictures yesterday on KP of a color work tam she had been working on for some time. She sounded fine and excited about the completed work. Perhaps she has simply been busy trying to work out all the decreases in the project.
> 
> Tim and I have practice for the Christmas cantata tonight for presentation in early December. Talk to you later.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh good, I really miss her posts. 
You and Tim have fun. Hi Tim!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Whoa! When I have a problem with some pattern, I want YOU around to help clarify! Great job.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Tami, so glad that your mom is doing so much better, hopefully the fever will go away and she will be fine.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jknappva said:


> Well, from what I've read, everyone was delighted that he wanted to come. And it's great that he's looking forward to another KAP!
> I know with some autism, touching isn't welcome but Matthew is very special.
> Junek


He normally doesn't do much touching. We do have a couple of women at church who can give him hugs. They have been so supportive of him even before his diagnosis. They have his cards from many years ago all the way to the current ones. They each ordered a KAP shirt since we knew it would have Matthew's alpaca drawing on it. They were so delighted to get them. Everyone on here is special to him in ways you may never realize. He holds each of you dear to his heart as he does his church friends. That is a very special thing for you and for Matthew.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> That was why I always asked him if I could give him a hug. Plus having been a teacher for so long I know some kids just don't like to be touched. Matthew is such a love and so talented. It was a joy to meet him. And I simply loved it when he "stole" my gift at the White Elephant......such a character and so glad he was able to get something he really could use!


I told him that you would not mind if he stole it...so I did encourage him just a bit. That was the best gift for him as he would not have used any of the knitting type items. I loved watching him enjoy the white elephant exchange. He was laughing quite a bit-that is a real treat for me. Matthew went shopping with me yesterday and picked out some fruits and vegetables for the family I make meals for. Tonight he came down and started peeling carrots and cucumbers and I crinkle cut them. We made pizza casserole and Matthew selected two different styles of garlic bread for the family. I took some of my patterns for the mom to look at and 2 bags of yarn for her to knit with. Poor mom had no yarn so I had to share some of my stash. She does not get much time to shop for herself so I knew it would be a special gift for her. She asked Matthew if he would help with the Harvest Festival on Friday evening so Matthew said yes. He told me on the way to delivering the food that he wasn't going to help. He could not say no to our friend so now Matthew will be my helper. We are doing the Bingo room for older children and adults which we have done since the beginning. People actually tell me thanks for coming back.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Busy day today for me. After a long day at work, I came home and started dinner, then ran a quick errand for DS#1 because he would be home to late to do it himself, then back home to continue dinner for family from church, gathered all the food and other gifts. Matthew and I delivered the food and other goodies. Faith was struggling with her homework so Matthew and I helped her with the math question that was frustrating her. She is a smart girl, but her health tires her. She is switching to our church's day school and will come home to rest during gym, music type classes. She has a hard time enduring a full day of school. Last year she missed over 6 months of school due to her health. Bella is due to have 3 surgeries on the same day next month and will be in ICU for 24-48 hours. I told mom today that I would pick up the children at the hospital the day after little sis's surgery. She told me that would be quite a drive as they will be across the state which I knew when I offered. I will do it for them so the kids can get back to their routines and not miss much school. I will wait until closer to the surgery time to see if she needs me to do that for her. I would have no problem picking them up and getting them dinner and settled back at home while parents stay at the hospital that night. Parents will be taking turns driving back and forth to the hospital and spending time with Bella and taking care of the rest of the children at the home front. I might have to think about doing a care package to take to the hospital for the family. Lunch meats, bread, fresh fruits and vegetables ready for eating. Easy to eat foods are usually appreciated for such times. Eating out for 6 people for that long is not easy on the budget and they are at this hospital several times a month with the 3 children.

Time to get some rest. Enjoy your day. I think it must be time for Caren's travels. So have a wonderful time and stay safe so we can enjoy the trip with you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

approaching 7:45pm here and I am caught up.

Yesterday was gorgeous out a bit chilly but that did not stop us from going on a motorcycle ride.

I got all the laundry done and out away and had Greg vaccum and I washed the floors and did the dishes so we could spend the afternoon out.

I finished the 2nd cowl for Christmas and have to find the right color of pink for the 3rd.

Also we got Gages school pics back today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pacer, I think you should change your name to marathoner! My goodness, you do so much. I know you are a blessing to that family and all the others you touch.

Melody, Gage is getting more handsome all the time.  It sure doesn't take long for them to grow up, does it? My son just turned 25 and it's hard to believe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, good news about Mom.

Pacer, I love your generous heart.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mellie, love the cowl. Gage is so handsome. Would love to tussle those curls. I'm sure a young man would NOT enjoy that though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Love Gage's school picture. He sure does look sharp in the shirt he selected for his picture.

Sorlenna...My DS#1 turned 25 earlier this month. He had problems with his immune system when he was a baby so I understand how much Faith struggles with her health. We are blessed that our son's immune system problem was short term. We still had some major struggles in those days and we don't forget what it was like to be spending so much time at the hospital. That is why we help this family from our church. We are doing for others as others had done for us. I will look forward to discussing knitting with Faith and Bella's mom. Tonight I loaned her my books with animal hats. I also loaned her some sweater patterns for little girls and one on how to knit flowers. Hopefully she will find a pattern or two to work on while at the hospital next month. It was very kind of you to help June figure out the pattern that she kept struggling with. You are such a wonderful lady yourself. 

Rookie...I hope you enjoyed your tea party with the girls. I am thinking that the baby will discover how much fun you and her sister are having and decide it is cool to have Gma visiting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


So glad that your doctor called and discussed it with you. Will wait to hear how everything turns out with your test. Stay strong and get some rest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good that it's clarified, Sassafras!



pacer said:


> Sorlenna...My DS#1 turned 25 earlier this month. He had problems with his immune system when he was a baby so I understand how much Faith struggles with her health. We are blessed that our son's immune system problem was short term. We still had some major struggles in those days and we don't forget what it was like to be spending so much time at the hospital. That is why we help this family from our church.


My son (my only one--the other 3 are girls) had pneumonia when he was two months old and was asthmatic until about age 7, and we spent some time in the hospital, too. I know how stressful that can be (and terrifying), but certainly this family has a much heavier load than I did. I will continue to send up blessings for all of them.

I've finished the pattern for the hat and mitts (I think! ha ha). Now I have to figure out what to do next....


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Pretty pix, delicious looking cookies-- they sound wonderful. I need to get moving, think I must bring in my pots tonight, supposed tog et down close to freezing, have freeze warning. 

Spent the day doing Medicare. Mostly good. 

Tami, glad your mom sounds better.

Can't remember what else I read. Started this much earlier! Then got sidetracked.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such lovely pictures Carol. the lake does look peaceful and the tree colors are vibrant.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally caught up...for the moment! We have been having creepingly worsening plumbing problems so I have been a bit distracted. Plumber came today....and saved the day! We were headed for a full-blown disaster....roots in the pipes, and a broken commode as well. All is fixed, but there is still a pile of clean up to be done. Yuck! Very glad for knowing about this guy...he comes all the way from west Cleveland...about an hour's drive. He always comes...and does good work!
> 
> Yesterday was a perfect Indian Summer day....sunny, warm, gentle breeze blowing leaves everywhere! Today -- grey and 10 degrees colder, with threats of rain. Have yet to see the sun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry you are having such a confusion of your treatment and what the doctors want to do. My prayers are with you. try to relax and breath deeply.


sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good advise Paula.


Grandmapaula said:


> Sassafras, call both Drs. and tell them that till the confusion is cleared up you are NOT going to the hospital - you have the right to say no to any treatment you don't want or understand the reason for.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Pacer* what do you use to crinkle cut your veggies? I'd love to get whatever it is if not too expensive. by the way the fruit bowl was a big hit at the wedding.



pacer said:


> I told him that you would not mind if he stole it...so I did encourage him just a bit. That was the best gift for him as he would not have used any of the knitting type items. I loved watching him enjoy the white elephant exchange. He was laughing quite a bit-that is a real treat for me. Matthew went shopping with me yesterday and picked out some fruits and vegetables for the family I make meals for. Tonight he came down and started peeling carrots and cucumbers and I crinkle cut them. We made pizza casserole and Matthew selected two different styles of garlic bread for the family. I took some of my patterns for the mom to look at and 2 bags of yarn for her to knit with. Poor mom had no yarn so I had to share some of my stash. She does not get much time to shop for herself so I knew it would be a special gift for her. She asked Matthew if he would help with the Harvest Festival on Friday evening so Matthew said yes. He told me on the way to delivering the food that he wasn't going to help. He could not say no to our friend so now Matthew will be my helper. We are doing the Bingo room for older children and adults which we have done since the beginning. People actually tell me thanks for coming back.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sassafras, glad that got cleared up, good luck with procedure. Will be thinking about you.

Mel, Gage is so cute-- looks good in his new shirt. 

We, too, spent a lot of hospital time with DD#1 and often wonder if some of DD#2's insecurity is from that time. We had to farm her out to whomever could take her, no family around. Lots of wonderful people, just really hard time.

I'm very tired, gonna sit and knit for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gage is such a cute young boy. His school pic is wonderful. I love the pictures of your area too. I love the cowls you've made. Is it your own pattern?


gagesmom said:


> approaching 7:45pm here and I am caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was gorgeous out a bit chilly but that did not stop us from going on a motorcycle ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so good that Dr. P himself called and everything is cleared up. Prayers still will be with you as you have your tests done thurday.


sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I am his mom so of course I am impartial. 

I like the scenery around our little town, always a beautiful sight just waiting to be seen.


Off to bed for now. Working 9-5 tomorrow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am so far behind already. I did see that Tami's mom has improved. That is wonderful news. Sass, I'm glad that you talked to the doc and feel better. I'm going to finish catching up, but please know that you are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > Tami-Ohio... I hope you have me on your list for the card exchange. I will ask Matthew if he wants in on it as well. Maybe he will do a surprise card for the exchange. If he wants in on the card exchange, would people be okay with him joining in separately from me? People could still save on postage by sending cards in the same envelope, but Matthew could have his own mail still.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

martina said:


> Could you give me details of the card exchange as I have forgotten exactly how it works?


Martina, please send me a PM and I will explain further.

I will make a list of those participating with the pertinet information. Each of those participating will get an email from me approx. the 27th of November with those included. I will divide everyone into groups of about 10, depending on how many we have. You must send cards to those people in the group where your name appears. After that you may send to anyone/everyone else participating, but you don't have to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


Hope you feel better soon, and can get everything figured out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having a tea party and these will be served.


YUM!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> approaching 7:45pm here and I am caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was gorgeous out a bit chilly but that did not stop us from going on a motorcycle ride.
> 
> ...


I love the pictures from your ride! The cowls are beautiful, and Gage has grown so much and is a handsome young man!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


Keeping you in my thoughts for an uneventful procedure tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having a tea party and these will be served.


Love these. So much fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Busy day today for me. After a long day at work, I came home and started dinner, then ran a quick errand for DS#1 because he would be home to late to do it himself, then back home to continue dinner for family from church, gathered all the food and other gifts. Matthew and I delivered the food and other goodies. Faith was struggling with her homework so Matthew and I helped her with the math question that was frustrating her. She is a smart girl, but her health tires her. She is switching to our church's day school and will come home to rest during gym, music type classes. She has a hard time enduring a full day of school. Last year she missed over 6 months of school due to her health. Bella is due to have 3 surgeries on the same day next month and will be in ICU for 24-48 hours. I told mom today that I would pick up the children at the hospital the day after little sis's surgery. She told me that would be quite a drive as they will be across the state which I knew when I offered. I will do it for them so the kids can get back to their routines and not miss much school. I will wait until closer to the surgery time to see if she needs me to do that for her. I would have no problem picking them up and getting them dinner and settled back at home while parents stay at the hospital that night. Parents will be taking turns driving back and forth to the hospital and spending time with Bella and taking care of the rest of the children at the home front. I might have to think about doing a care package to take to the hospital for the family. Lunch meats, bread, fresh fruits and vegetables ready for eating. Easy to eat foods are usually appreciated for such times. Eating out for 6 people for that long is not easy on the budget and they are at this hospital several times a month with the 3 children.
> 
> Time to get some rest. Enjoy your day. I think it must be time for Caren's travels. So have a wonderful time and stay safe so we can enjoy the trip with you.


That is a busy day, but I'm sure you are much appreciated, you and the rest of the church family are surely a blessing to the family. 
I love the idea of a hospital care package, it would be very difficult to feed everyone out at resturaunts, even fast food is not cheap. 
Hi Matthew!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here are photos of the hat & mitts I have been talking about.  I just posted over in the designer's pattern shop section. This was a leftover sock yarn project (done in Knit Picks Stroll, color Dusk, with size 2US/2.75 mm). I'm happy with it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> approaching 7:45pm here and I am caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was gorgeous out a bit chilly but that did not stop us from going on a motorcycle ride.
> 
> ...


Lovely scenery, and Gage is just a cutie. 
Like your cowls also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


Oh good, I'm so glad that you got that all straightened out and that the Dr. called you himself. Hoping for great results from your test also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Did DH let you know what he was doing? Is he coming with you?


I just told him he had to be at GD birthday party! :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, the hat & mitts are lovely.

Carol & Melody, thanks for sharing the scenery pictures.

Desert Joy, I'm glad your Dr called & put your mind tease. Hope the procedure goes well.

Tami, glad your mom is doing a little better


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are photos of the hat & mitts I have been talking about.  I just posted over in the designer's pattern shop section. This was a leftover sock yarn project (done in Knit Picks Stroll, color Dusk, with size 2US/2.75 mm). I'm happy with it!


Very nice-- suppose now I'm gonna have to knit socks so I have leftover yarn for this kind of stuff!?! LOL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Very nice-- suppose now I'm gonna have to knit socks so I have leftover yarn for this kind of stuff!?! LOL


Well, not if you don't want to! You can always start with a fresh skein. :mrgreen:

Actually, I have been amazed at how far the yarn did go--I had 3 skeins of of it (693 yds), made a pair of socks, the hat, AND the mitts, and I still have about 135 yds left to do something else with. Throwing that in with the other bits & bobs, I think I see some scrappy projects in my future...!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Beautiful wedding pictures, Gwen. I'm glad that it was a wonderful day. I feel sorry for your new SIL. His DM referring herself as the Mother of the Bride probably made him feel a little uncomfortable. I'm sure everyone knew the truth and that only makes her look pretty stupid.

Off to bed. I'll finish catching up tomorrow!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are photos of the hat & mitts I have been talking about.  I just posted over in the designer's pattern shop section. This was a leftover sock yarn project (done in Knit Picks Stroll, color Dusk, with size 2US/2.75 mm). I'm happy with it!


I love them! And I have lots of sock yarn......... Off I go to see about the pattern.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorienna your knitting is wonderful. All of you are so talented. Would love to spend a day knitting with you all. I miss where we used to live, I started a knitting group and we all got together once a week at my house and we knitted squares for blankets for the homeless. Plus we taught others to knit and they taught me a lot. 
Gage is a handsome young man for sure. Love the choice of shirts.
Sass, good luck on the tests. 
Tami, so glad your mom improved.
Working a lot more hours , just when I think I have a plan for work figured out, they fire someone and now we are short going into the holidays, so I am working more hours. Nice for the paycheck but my feet are telling me enough is enough. Just venting so ignore me. I just get so tired and I miss my sewing and knitting.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, tried to search designer pattern could not find. How can I find pattern?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorienna, tried to search designer pattern could not find. How can I find pattern?


Sassafras, here you go:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/galomp-hat--fingerless-mitts


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. Found pattern. Couldn't buy it. Said important info missing. Checked and tried several times. When rested will try again to buy using PayPal.don't use it often, can't remember password.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

A Gwennie


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gwennie #2


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gwennie #3...stupid lap top (or maybe it is the operator) :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Spider said:


> Sorienna your knitting is wonderful. All of you are so talented. Would love to spend a day knitting with you all. I miss where we used to live, I started a knitting group and we all got together once a week at my house and we knitted squares for blankets for the homeless. Plus we taught others to knit and they taught me a lot.


I don't have knitters "in person" here, either. I don't know what I'd do without y'all!

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the set. My best cheerleaders, and I love you all! :thumbup:

Time for bed now, though...I'm yawning like mad here, but happy that it has felt like a productive day.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Just checking in. It seems to have been a particularly busy day with nothing accomplished in particular - LOL...ever have one of those days? Dear daughter-in-law received the kitty blanket buddy already and is having such a good time waiting and wondering what will be coming in the mail next  It does my heart good to see her so happy. Dear son is looking for a new job to try to have more "normal" hours. He hopes to find something sooner, rather than later, because he works so many hours over the holidays and is so tired all the time...no way to live but he likes the work and likes his people so it is hard all the way around. I guess we will see.

Tomorrow I get to sit at the gas station and wait while DH's car gets an oil change. I put off getting groceries, because Monday it was too nice and today it was too blustery - LOL. Tomorrow won't be much better but as long as I'm out getting his oil changed, might as go to the store after and then I will be done. I've been working away at "eating down" the freezer. I had too much stuff in there and it certainly has helped the grocery bill too. I have a turkey in the freezer that should get eaten too...might as well pull it out and put it in the downstairs refrigerator tomorrow or Thursday and cook him on Sunday. Then I can maybe make a mini Thanksgiving for DH and I. Dear sister-in-law makes stuffing weird...or weird for me is maybe the better way to put it. We all have our preferences and hers is definitely not mine  

Time to head to bed and see what tomorrow brings. Good night my friends...zzzzzz


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I got an email with these free patterns, thought you might like the links.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/knitted-moon-flower-scarf


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are photos of the hat & mitts I have been talking about.  I just posted over in the designer's pattern shop section. This was a leftover sock yarn project (done in Knit Picks Stroll, color Dusk, with size 2US/2.75 mm). I'm happy with it!


Ooh, so pretty and lovely colour.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello, My Precious Friends,
My computer has had a major overhall so I am praying it works like a dream!
I got up and put on a crockpot of taco soup (I would love the six can soup recipe Kansas-g-ma). I was going to clean the two bathrooms but after lunch I was so very tired I crawled back in bed and slept the whole after noon. I have to get them cleaned tomorrow and the two rooms left to dust (one window, blinds, and 3 curtains to wash). Jim is planning to go to Sams Saturday. With have to get my hair washed and done Friday.
I have been working on those dang washcloths. I want to be working on my socks and scarf. How many yards of yarn does one need to make a 60 length scarf? Is 600 yards enough. Gwen, I am hoping the cloths sell so I can order my four inch interchangeable bamboo needles. This is only for the 16 length circs. For my birthday, Mothers Day, or Christmas I will get the 5 set. I just love the Chiagoo Bamboo. Pity they didnt have them in my younger days and that I didnt have you all. I guess it is stupid to buy more expensive knitting materials but I am a year shy of seventy and want to enjoy my handwork until the Lord takes me home. The kids know to take my stuff to the Senior Citizens Center.
Sorlenna, your gloves and hat were beautiful and I ordered the pattern.
Melody, the pictures of your home are just beautiful. Gage is so cute in his blue shirt he picked out. I love his curly hair. Your cowls are pretty. I think of you when I am knitting and wish I were as fast as you.
Gwen, the wedding was so sweet. You have beautiful daughters. I loved your dress. You looked radiant.
Tami, glad Mom has improved but prayers continue on her behalf. Just love her every chance you get. You never know what tomorrow holds. I miss my Mom Terribly.
Joy, prayers are going up for uou. I know (from IBS) how gut wrenching this type disorder is and my heart truly goes out to you.
Julie, love your new chair and you certainly needed it.
Cathy, glad Serena is better. Loved her sweet picture. A tooth! She is growing on us.
I know I am forgetting someone. Forgive me.
Will close and try and rest for tomorrow. It is 3 am here.
I Love You To The Moon and Back, Betty


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you Dear Betty! It is good to be reasonably comfortable while typing!
You always astound me how much housework is your routine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some of my photos from today's travels


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely wall hangings, and beautiful flowers


Absolutely! Kansas g ma. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Tami-Ohio...Prayers for your mom and the family in such a trying time. This may be her way of saying that she has fought the good fight and is now ready for her passing. It is so difficult to know what she is thinking during this time. Stay strong for her and reassure her of your love and let God deal with the rest. I hope you have me on your list for the card exchange. I will ask Matthew if he wants in on it as well. Maybe he will do a surprise card for the exchange. If he wants in on the card exchange, would people be okay with him joining in separately from me? People could still save on postage by sending cards in the same envelope, but Matthew could have his own mail still.
> 
> Gwen...I love your GD's response to catching the bouquet. So happy the wedding day is done with and life picks up from there. Time for some knitting and checking in with Marianne now. Can't wait to see what you muster up for Christmas this year.
> 
> Time to get some sleep. Glad to hear that Julie's chair is starting to help with some of that pain. Rookie...safe travels for you and happy memories with the little ones.


Ditto to all the above from me please....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you would really freeze on our coldest days!


I know I would for sure. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bulldog - Betty, it was Pammie who posted the recipe for 6 can soup. Here it is.

[quote Pammie] This is the soup recipe. I added onions and garlic. I also used the Za'atar seasoning. I think my Rotel was the hot one as the soup was spicy hot. If you do not have Rotel, just use 2 cans of tomatoes and some canned or chopped jalapeños. It is a WW recipe, but I didn't get 9 servings. I guess my serving size was more like 2 cups. Would have loved to have some cornbread, but decided to skip it.

6 CAN SOUP

SERVES 9, 3 POINTS PLUS PER 1 ¼ cup serving

10 ¾ oz can minestrone soup
14 ¾ oz canned cream-style yellow corn, no salt added
14 ½ oz can mixed vegetables
14 ¾ oz canned black beans
2 cups diced tomatoes, no salt
1 ¼ cups canned tomatoes with green chiles (Rotel)
4 oz water

Combine and heat

If you want to make this heartier..add a large can of chicken breasts or some leftover chicken.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, the pictures are lovely but what is the CBD? Looks a fine day for your outing.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, the pictures are lovely but what is the CBD? Looks a fine day for your outing.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Oh my an acronym that is unfamiliar to an American!!!!!!!
Stands for the Central Business District- including the Casino Tower with it's revolving restaurant- sadly it was so wet I did not get pictures of the earlier part of the trip.

BTW, all the mounts, (they are not big enough to be mountains) are volcanic, but none active.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, enjoyed pics.
Betty, thank you. Glad computer is fixed.
Has anyone heard from Daralene? I haven't seen a post recently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, enjoyed pics.
> Betty, thank you. Glad computer is fixed.
> Has anyone heard from Daralene? I haven't seen a post recently.


She went to Ohio- but I've not heard further than that- also Shirley has been silent a very long time.
I've just double checked on Shirley she last posted on the 28th on the general Forum.
Daralene last posted on the 24th on the Tea Party, that she is staying with her sister.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom is better today. She was in the chair and had done a little pt. She slept most of the time I was there. She was running a fever tho and they took a chest X-ray and were doing some lab work.


 :thumbup: I am glad she seems to have improved. I didnt post to the previous comments until I had found the most recent. Thinking of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


So glad the confusion has been sorted. Good luck with you colonoscopy. I have one every 2 years now... that prep stuff is dreadful but necessary I guess.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So glad the confusion has been sorted. Good luck with you colonoscopy. I have one every 2 years now... that prep stuff is dreadful but necessary I guess.


If it keeps you safe from further operations, it sounds wise, even if horrible.
Mind you I've never had one!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Gwennie #3...stupid lap top (or maybe it is the operator) :shock:


LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Spider said:


> Sorienna your knitting is wonderful. All of you are so talented. Would love to spend a day knitting with you all. I miss where we used to live, I started a knitting group and we all got together once a week at my house and we knitted squares for blankets for the homeless. Plus we taught others to knit and they taught me a lot.


We have a loosely-knit (pun intended) needlework group at the Sr Center each week-- it is a major part of my week, only miss if sick or out of town. We don't do the charity gig like your old group, but do look out for each other. Each does her own thing (2 embroider, several knit, one does counted cross stitch, two crochet, etc.) and we teach new ones how to do whatever. KTP is right up there with that interaction but on a daily basis.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> Bulldog - Betty, it was Pammie who posted the recipe for 6 can soup. Here it is.
> 
> Oh, TY, Kate for posting this-- I knew I hadn't posted, just commented on how good it was. You saved me typing it in!! Glad you beat me to it.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Finally caught up...for the moment! We have been having creepingly worsening plumbing problems so I have been a bit distracted. Plumber came today....and saved the day! We were headed for a full-blown disaster....roots in the pipes, and a broken commode as well. All is fixed, but there is still a pile of clean up to be done. Yuck! Very glad for knowing about this guy...he comes all the way from west Cleveland...about an hour's drive. He always comes...and does good work!
> 
> Yesterday was a perfect Indian Summer day....sunny, warm, gentle breeze blowing leaves everywhere! Today -- grey and 10 degrees colder, with threats of rain. Have yet to see the sun.
> 
> ...


Awesome photos.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


Asking for true understanding for you, confusion is not good for you, try to relax, and deep breathing


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> He normally doesn't do much touching. We do have a couple of women at church who can give him hugs. They have been so supportive of him even before his diagnosis. They have his cards from many years ago all the way to the current ones. They each ordered a KAP shirt since we knew it would have Matthew's alpaca drawing on it. They were so delighted to get them. Everyone on here is special to him in ways you may never realize. He holds each of you dear to his heart as he does his church friends. That is a very special thing for you and for Matthew.


Well, Matthew is a very special young man and we're so lucky to have him share his talent with us. It's wonderful that he feels comfortable with us.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Tami, so glad that your mom is doing so much better, hopefully the fever will go away and she will be fine.


Yes, prayer warriors are on the job!! And now a prayer of thanksgiving!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hat and gloves are great! Love the yarn color too.


Sorlenna said:


> Here are photos of the hat & mitts I have been talking about.  I just posted over in the designer's pattern shop section. This was a leftover sock yarn project (done in Knit Picks Stroll, color Dusk, with size 2US/2.75 mm). I'm happy with it!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having a tea party and these will be served.


So cute :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> approaching 7:45pm here and I am caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was gorgeous out a bit chilly but that did not stop us from going on a motorcycle ride.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing such beautiful scenery. With that "ride" I know you were comfy while out tooling around the countryside.
Gage is such a cutie. But I know he would hate to hear that but you can tell him how handsome he is!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


I'm so glad your Dr called and set your mind at ease. It's always reassuring when you can trust your drs and they trust you.
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> approaching 7:45pm here and I am caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was gorgeous out a bit chilly but that did not stop us from going on a motorcycle ride.
> 
> ...


Awesome photos, Gages is so handsome and he is a big guy LOL :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved the pictures Julie posted. Water is such a beautiful shade of blue. I have a check up appointment today and then will deliver the Elf slippers to former colleague. Temp today currently is 58F and suppose to get to 73F. Should be a nice day (only a 50% chance of rain). Will chat later.
Gwen


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so good that Dr. P himself called and everything is cleared up. Prayers still will be with you as you have your tests done thurday.


WOW, another answered prayer :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> approaching 7:45pm here and I am caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was gorgeous out a bit chilly but that did not stop us from going on a motorcycle ride.
> 
> ...


Love your pictures Mel. What a handsome young man Gage is!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


Glad you got that sorted Sassafras, though I think it should have been explained to you more clearly in the first place. Obviously lack of communication all round! Anyway I hope the procedure all goes well and you get some answers. Lots of hugs to you xx


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Love Gage's school picture. He sure does look sharp in the shirt he selected for his picture.
> 
> Sorlenna...My DS#1 turned 25 earlier this month. He had problems with his immune system when he was a baby so I understand how much Faith struggles with her health. We are blessed that our son's immune system problem was short term. We still had some major struggles in those days and we don't forget what it was like to be spending so much time at the hospital. That is why we help this family from our church. We are doing for others as others had done for us. I will look forward to discussing knitting with Faith and Bella's mom. Tonight I loaned her my books with animal hats. I also loaned her some sweater patterns for little girls and one on how to knit flowers. Hopefully she will find a pattern or two to work on while at the hospital next month. It was very kind of you to help June figure out the pattern that she kept struggling with. You are such a wonderful lady yourself.
> 
> Rookie...I hope you enjoyed your tea party with the girls. I am thinking that the baby will discover how much fun you and her sister are having and decide it is cool to have Gma visiting.


I've been fortunate that with four children, we had so few illnesses. If course, tonsillectomies for all of them. But no allergies or asthma. My oldest daughter had rheumatic fever when she was 13 and that was terrifying. It took a Dr who was from NY state to finally diagnose it. Thank God for penicillin or she might have had a damaged heart. But she now has a physical demanding job and she's in her md-50s and has suffered no ill effects from it.
Junek


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of my photos from today's travels


Lovely so nice thank you for sharing.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of my photos from today's travels


Julie what is CBD? In my vocabulary it is common bile duct. Somehow don't think it fits with your pictures!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my an acronym that is unfamiliar to an American!!!!!!!
> Stands for the Central Business District- including the Casino Tower with it's revolving restaurant- sadly it was so wet I did not get pictures of the earlier part of the trip.
> 
> BTW, all the mounts, (they are not big enough to be mountains) are volcanic, but none active.


Sorry, should have read on!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my an acronym that is unfamiliar to an American!!!!!!!
> Stands for the Central Business District- including the Casino Tower with it's revolving restaurant- sadly it was so wet I did not get pictures of the earlier part of the trip.
> 
> BTW, all the mounts, (they are not big enough to be mountains) are volcanic, but none active.


Sorry, should have read on!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are photos of the hat & mitts I have been talking about.  I just posted over in the designer's pattern shop section. This was a leftover sock yarn project (done in Knit Picks Stroll, color Dusk, with size 2US/2.75 mm). I'm happy with it!


Those are beautiful!! But we knew they would be!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Gwennie #3...stupid lap top (or maybe it is the operator) :shock:


I'm sure it was the laptop!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of my photos from today's travels


Love the pictures. I hope your hip behaved while you were sightseeing!
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Patches, June, Angelam, thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning from Great Bend a little overcast right now. The weather is so much cooler than it was yesterday. Bags are packed, weighed and ready to go. Haven't caught up with all the chit chat but plan on at least reading it later today. 

Today's coffee a view of the clouds about 15 minutes ago. Thank you Gwen for this mug it is my most used one even above the Punkin Chunkin one. 

Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Pacer, I think you should change your name to marathoner! My goodness, you do so much. I know you are a blessing to that family and all the others you touch.
> 
> Melody, Gage is getting more handsome all the time.  It sure doesn't take long for them to grow up, does it? My son just turned 25 and it's hard to believe.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


Prayers are continuing for you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend a little overcast right now. The weather is so much cooler than it was yesterday. Bags are packed, weighed and ready to go. Haven't caught up with all the chit chat but plan on at least reading it later today.
> 
> Today's coffee a view of the clouds about 15 minutes ago. Thank you Gwen for this mug it is my most used one even above the Punkin Chunkin one.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


Lovely photos, goes nice with coffee, :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Lovely photos, goes nice with coffee, :-D


Thank you! I have two big Rosemary and several smaller ones that come inside over the winter. It is one of the most used herbs along with basil and thyme.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are photos of the hat & mitts I have been talking about.  I just posted over in the designer's pattern shop section. This was a leftover sock yarn project (done in Knit Picks Stroll, color Dusk, with size 2US/2.75 mm). I'm happy with it!


Those are very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of my photos from today's travels


Great views. I am glad you posted :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I have two big Rosemary and several smaller ones that come inside over the winter. It is one of the most used herbs along with basil and thyme.


I loved them, too :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting views of far off New Zealand! Thanks for showing them to us.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I finally am able to be on the laptop...the iPhone is nice for catching up, but not so easy for posting replies.

Our tea party was a success. I roasted sweet potatoes with apples and then made mini-kabobs on fancy hors d'ovres forks, made some mini-cucumber sandwiches along with mini-panninis with the Pepperidge farm rye and pumpernickel breads, some roasted butternut and potato squashes which were pureed and piped into twirls and then the cookies for dessert. Even the baby's full meal was from the table---she loved the mini-grilled cheese cut into small bites and kept wanting more sweet potato chunks. So did her big sister who kept going back for more kabobs! Successful! Baby was asleep by 7:30 with big sister going at 8:30 - baby slept through usual 11 pm feeding, nursed a little at 2:00 and then both slept in until after Mom was able to get her shower in before work...she was so appreciative to be able to have some "alone" time in the a.m.

Baby even let me get her dressed this a.m. and get her set in her car seat to go for routine check up and then off to day care...I think I've won her over. She sure is a "goer"...won't even lay still for a diaper change and she's very loud...guess she has to be to be heard over other babies at daycare....whoa, what lungs!! She's a terror on knees - she's going to be quite the handful when she begins walking..already up and walking around everything even while slipping and sliding on the hardwood floors. Nothing stops her---she'll crawl right over her big sister to get to something she wants rather than crawl around! Such fun.

Sassafrass - so hope that the new phone call made you feel better and that all goes well with the testing--I fainted during the last "prep" for the colonoscopy so it's wise to be extra careful about it. 

Melody - love Gage's school picture-quite the cutie and the outfit he picked out looks great on him.

Sorlenna/Poledra - love the sets you've posted. Looks like I need to get going on some of those.

Ks-Gma -- Your craft group sounds wonderful. Having so many outlets for fiber arts is one of the wonderful things of being in an urban area...but I still enjoy being in my own home with online sites and friends also.

Julie - great photos; so happy you were out and about to see some of that beautiful scenery. Do you still have company at your house and was your brother able to join you and your cousin for the outing? Have you made any further decisions on having a border share your household expenses?

Think we'll have tortellini with pasta sauce for dinner tonight and will make a large salad to go with it. Then, I'll go shopping to get ingredients for meatloaf dinner for DS's return meal--DDIL says she had meatloaf so much while growing up that she doesn't make it very often so thought he'd enjoy that. She's such a great and caring person...so lucky to have her in our family.

Caren - I think I'll still be out of town while you're winging your way over to London...you and my son will cross paths in the air. Have a safe and wonderful trip.

Spider/Tami/CashmereGma/Sandy/Sandi/SugarSugar---keeping you and loved ones in prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I am very confused and have more questions than answers. Went to Dr. Office this morning to pick up Kindle, I had forgotten last night. Her nurse, Serena wanted to talk to me. She said Dr. IRESHA had spoken to Dr. PERAMALSAMY and I had 10:00a.m. appt. to see him tomorrow. She said Iresha wanted me to pack an overnight bag as he would probably admit me to hospital for procedure. She had no explanation why. Got home called Dr. Pc's office couldn't reach receptionist or NURSE. Left msg. THIS IS Routine procedure, why would he hospitalized me? As my main goal is to stay out of the hospital this is very upsetting. I will keep you all informed. Terrifies me. Last year got so sick IN HOSPITAL I had near death experience. Sorry to whine, I am just trying to make sense of this. I DID NOT have 10:00 a.m appt. With Dr. P. Last night.


~~~Keeping you wrapped in caring prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> Did she say what procedure? Is it colonoscopy? Here these are normally treated as a day case but just very occasionally someone is kept in overnight so having an overnight bag is sometimes useful. Sounds like confusion all round. I hope you can get things sorted very quickly. Whatever the reason I think an apology would be in order for worrying a patient (you) in such a way.


~~~Absolutely!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like it was just as well th eplumber came- or you could have even more mess with tree roots.
> Lovely colours in your photos.


~~~Yeah....I feel very lucky! We were limping along, but knew something wasn't right, but didn't know what. Yikes....my imagination has hit overdrive AFTER he left. What a mess it could have been!
The roots look skinny but very thick. I wonder how long that had been growing....and where is the plant/tree? Could we remove that? Should have asked. I am counting our blessings for a bigger disaster avoided.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom is better today. She was in the chair and had done a little pt. She slept most of the time I was there. She was running a fever tho and they took a chest X-ray and were doing some lab work.


~~~Good news....baby steps. Keeping you all in prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're having a tea party and these will be served.


~~~SO cute!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> approaching 7:45pm here and I am caught up.
> 
> Yesterday was gorgeous out a bit chilly but that did not stop us from going on a motorcycle ride.
> 
> ...


~~~Fabulous photo of Gage! Great smile! Love the river pictures, too. Is this near where you live? It looks lovely! :thumbup: :thumbup:
Cowl patterns look lovely, too. They will be great gifts! Colors are lively! Does the stitch pattern have a name?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes I am getting the digest in my emails.


Check that you haven't accedently been uncliked for notifications (through My Profile) Happened to once by acceident becuase if KP have locked you out you don't get digests either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kansas, Sorienna, Darowil, Kaye and Pacer. Bless all of you for caring and understanding. Dr. P. CALLED ME HIMSELF AT AROUND 2:00pm. We talked and I told him I was feeling stronger and had only two stools. He said Dr. Iresha was worried I was too dehydrated to do prep at home. So back to original plan, prep at home to start at noon tomorrow endoscopy/colonoscopy at out patient clinic Thursday 1:45 pm.I went straight to bed and had a nap.
> Good news my double bed size Velcro blanket, pjs, and bathrobe are washed and dried.
> I felt trust in that Dr. P. CALLED me himself and trusted my word. Dr. I reshape and I have bonded as fellow Buddhists and medically she is excellent. Board Certified cardiologist/Internist. But sometimes she gets overprotective.And unfortunately, I panicked because of hospital experience last year. NDE's are ecstatic, but I'm not anxious to have another!


Good that is all sorted out- and that you are feeling well enough do th eprep at home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just told him he had to be at GD birthday party! :roll:


Sounds as good a way as any


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend a little overcast right now. The weather is so much cooler than it was yesterday. Bags are packed, weighed and ready to go. Haven't caught up with all the chit chat but plan on at least reading it later today.
> 
> Today's coffee a view of the clouds about 15 minutes ago. Thank you Gwen for this mug it is my most used one even above the Punkin Chunkin one.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


Good morning Caren. I can feel the excitement mounting!! Thank you for this mornings virtual coffee, I hope to be having a real one with you before too long! Have a safe journey across the pond. x


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here are photos of the hat & mitts I have been talking about.  I just posted over in the designer's pattern shop section. This was a leftover sock yarn project (done in Knit Picks Stroll, color Dusk, with size 2US/2.75 mm). I'm happy with it!


So Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, Rookie, Carol. Thank you. Don't have to start prep til noon so enjoying morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of my photos from today's travels


Beautiful trip. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yeah....I feel very lucky! We were limping along, but knew something wasn't right, but didn't know what. Yikes....my imagination has hit overdrive AFTER he left. What a mess it could have been!
> The roots look skinny but very thick. I wonder how long that had been growing....and where is the plant/tree? Could we remove that? Should have asked. I am counting our blessings for a bigger disaster avoided.


Carol, do you have septic there or is it sewer? If it's septic, you can use copper sulfate crystals to help the root problem. When you are going to be away for a week or more (won't work for winter, I know) put a tablespoon or two in the bowl and flush, then flush again one more time to get the crystals into the lines and out of the lines in the house. It does seem to help. Also, you could probably still call the plumber back and ask if he had an idea which tree or bush was causing the problem.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend a little overcast right now. The weather is so much cooler than it was yesterday. Bags are packed, weighed and ready to go. Haven't caught up with all the chit chat but plan on at least reading it later today.
> 
> Today's coffee a view of the clouds about 15 minutes ago. Thank you Gwen for this mug it is my most used one even above the Punkin Chunkin one.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


Good morning!! Love the clouds and coffee, I have mine beside me, 20F/-6.6C out there this morning, frost on the ground, part of me is liking the cooler weather, but part of me is dreading the cold weather. lol
It should warm up into the 60's very nicely though. 
HUGS! David is not looking forward to his first plane flight, Christopher is ready though, I think, to be reunited with Kerry. Just praying that all goes very smoothly for everyones travels.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow. I had a tremendous response to the pattern overnight--what a happy surprise to wake up to!

Betty, I think you should have nice tools for knitting (I think everyone should), and as someone who started on the cheapest metal needles there are, I know it makes a difference in enjoyment to have the higher quality. I was so very lucky to have been gifted a wonderful set of the (original) Harmony wooden needles by a good friend who has now passed (which makes me treasure them even more). So if you can afford them, go for it! 

Desert Joy, hoping procedure goes smoothly and gives you some answers.

Julie, thanks for sharing the photos. I always enjoy seeing other places.

Woke up to a rather chilly 39F so I think I will have another cuppa to warm my bones! Not sure what the day has in store (but then, can we ever be?!).  I will go and find out! Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. Found pattern. Couldn't buy it. Said important info missing. Checked and tried several times. When rested will try again to buy using PayPal.don't use it often, can't remember password.


I'm glad you found it. I used my pay pal to buy it. I also keep a notebook with all of my passwords in it. I was in a panic this morning tho. I installed Skype before KAP, then couldn't get internet while there for some reason, so couldn't use for KAP. DD sent me a text this morning saying she had just installed Skype on her computer. We were trying it out and she said something about her password. I started looking because I couldn't remember mine. Couldn't find it! LOL Duh. I was at her house when we installed it. I put it in my notes on my phone in the list with everything I needed to take to KAP! Sometimes I just don't know where my head is!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow. I had a tremendous response to the pattern overnight--what a happy surprise to wake up to!
> 
> Betty, I think you should have nice tools for knitting (I think everyone should), and as someone who started on the cheapest metal needles there are, I know it makes a difference in enjoyment to have the higher quality. I was so very lucky to have been gifted a wonderful set of the (original) Harmony wooden needles by a good friend who has now passed (which makes me treasure them even more). So if you can afford them, go for it!
> 
> ...


Fantastic news!!!!
I agree, it makes a difference to have tools you enjoy handling. 
Ugh!, I'm so not ready for cold weather and snow, it's been unseasonably warm up to this point, but it looks like temps are starting to return to normal. I like the sweater weather, but not the winter coats, boots, and thermal wear weather. :roll: 
Hope it's a fairly not crazy day at work for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She went to Ohio- but I've not heard further than that- also Shirley has been silent a very long time.
> I've just double checked on Shirley she last posted on the 28th on the general Forum.
> Daralene last posted on the 24th on the Tea Party, that she is staying with her sister.


Hi Everyone. I arrived back last night and even did some grocery shopping before I got home, so I guess I am doing GREAT!!! Does one good to be with family.

Julie, not caught up but did see a post about your photos so went looking and so lovely. I love photos from different places and even where I live, so thank you for taking and posting those.
In fact, I will post some once I get them downloaded.

My mom looked awful when I got there. Such a shock how downhill she had gone since I last saw her. She greeted me, knowing that her 96 yr. old sister and a niece were coming to visit her, in her nightgown, robe, uncombed hair. She did put her teeth in. Apparently she was dreading the visit, but once everyone was there she enjoyed it, thank goodness. I think she actually felt better once her sister was there. Nobody expected her to cook but she stated she doesn't eat out and fed everyone left overs. Way too much work for her and nobody wanted her to do work. As it was leftovers I am sure that was a statement about visitors too. Next day after saying she doesn't go out she went out, her own decision. She and my aunt shared a cart and walked through the Hartville Market together and I couldn't believe it. This was so good for mom. I took her home after a few hours and then we met my aunt and niece for dinner that night at Hartville Kitchen. As much as mom dreaded it, she really had a good time. After everyone left I spent the day on the couch with my sister and we talked and talked. Special sister time. She got tears in her eyes and said I am her only support. Love her so. She is like Rookie Retiree with making all her things from scratch, so I have some recipes for things from her. Not sure if they are the same as Rookie's or not. She gave me a batch of homemade toothpaste and her teeth are so white.

It was such a special trip. I wanted to get a photo of mom and my aunt together but mom was almost always in her nightgown and I forgot to do it at the market and restaurant.  The memories will just have to be thought of and not seen.

Had a great trip with no bad weather. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Absolutely can't believe how the hours are frittering away and I haven't gotten anything done. I did, however, make two green plantain pancakes, but no recipe. Just a whole green plantain, almond milk, coconut flour, vanilla to taste, and some baking soda. The recipe calls for eggs, so I just made up my own recipe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of my photos from today's travels


Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing some of your area! I would love to see it someday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of my photos from today's travels


Lovely photos.I know what a CBD is Julie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Yeah....I feel very lucky! We were limping along, but knew something wasn't right, but didn't know what. Yikes....my imagination has hit overdrive AFTER he left. What a mess it could have been!
> The roots look skinny but very thick. I wonder how long that had been growing....and where is the plant/tree? Could we remove that? Should have asked. I am counting our blessings for a bigger disaster avoided.


Better check- I've got a feeling its not as simple as removing the tree. Maybe the roots then shrink and the pipe leaks


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am glad she seems to have improved. I didnt post to the previous comments until I had found the most recent. Thinking of you.


DB just sent me a text. Mom is sitting in the chair and talking some. They have her on antibiotics thru her IV. PT was in and had her on the commode chair. They are trying to get her to do things. So that is good news.

I have been on the computer since 9 this morning. I haven't had my shower or breakfast yet! And it's 11: 30! Guess I need to get moving. But I couldn't resist Skyping with Arriana, now could I?!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. I arrived back last night and even did some grocery shopping before I got home, so I guess I am doing GREAT!!! Does one good to be with family.
> 
> Julie, not caught up but did see a post about your photos so went looking and so lovely. I love photos from different places and even where I live, so thank you for taking and posting those.
> In fact, I will post some once I get them downloaded.
> ...


Wonderful that you had a safe and very enjoyable trip, and so glad that your mom enjoyed it once she relaxed into it all.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. I arrived back last night and even did some grocery shopping before I got home, so I guess I am doing GREAT!!! Does one good to be with family.
> 
> Julie, not caught up but did see a post about your photos so went looking and so lovely. I love photos from different places and even where I live, so thank you for taking and posting those.
> In fact, I will post some once I get them downloaded.
> ...


I'm glad that you had a nice trip. It is so hard to see our parents decline. I'm sure she enjoyed her trip to the market. It is so important to spend time with our parents while we can.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Better check- I've got a feeling its not as simple as removing the tree. Maybe the roots then shrink and the pipe leaks


Our plumber uses something like a sharp corkscrew to shred the roots into tiny bits--but he says the pipe needs replacing eventually when the roots get in there at all. We haven't had any leaks or backups for quite a while, and it seems the tree in question may be dying off. A couple of branches have now fallen in our yard, but it's not our tree.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend a little overcast right now. The weather is so much cooler than it was yesterday. Bags are packed, weighed and ready to go. Haven't caught up with all the chit chat but plan on at least reading it later today.
> 
> Today's coffee a view of the clouds about 15 minutes ago. Thank you Gwen for this mug it is my most used one even above the Punkin Chunkin one.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


Have a safe trip and have fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> DB just sent me a text. Mom is sitting in the chair and talking some. They have her on antibiotics thru her IV. PT was in and had her on the commode chair. They are trying to get her to do things. So that is good news.
> 
> I have been on the computer since 9 this morning. I haven't had my shower or breakfast yet! And it's 11: 30! Guess I need to get moving. But I couldn't resist Skyping with Arriana, now could I?!


Great news about your mom. :thumbup:

No, Arriana takes precedence over other things, special time like that is definitely more important, everything else will still be there when you get to it, and what a great way to start your and her day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Prayers are continuing for you.


It is 11:30 here. I know you are a couple of hours behind me, but want to let you know you are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I have two big Rosemary and several smaller ones that come inside over the winter. It is one of the most used herbs along with basil and thyme.


I have a pot with parsley and rosemary on my windowsill. I love the smell of rosemary,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, so glad your mom is doing better. I hope she continues to improve.

Thanks everyone for the welcome home!!! :thumbup: :wink: :-D 

Here are some photos from various things. Sis told me to use the phone to take pictures of her recipes, so now I will share them with you too along with other photos. Rookie, are these like yours?

More photos to follow with recipes:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Check that you haven't accedently been uncliked for notifications (through My Profile) Happened to once by acceident becuase if KP have locked you out you don't get digests either.


Thank you !!!!!!! That was the problem. Somehow the boxes got unchecked. They are now checked and I am getting email updates. Thank you thank you thank you! If my phone forgets my password, or I am on my Kindle, that is how I get in to post, as it seems to see me logged in that way.

Oh OH. DD just sent a text. Arriana had her 9 month check up yesterday, 27" and 16.11 pounds. Arriana woke up this morning with puffy eyes full of yuck. She has a 1:20 dr. appt. Poor thing, two days in a row. But she is happy and not bothering her eyes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good morning!! Love the clouds and coffee, I have mine beside me, 20F/-6.6C out there this morning, frost on the ground, part of me is liking the cooler weather, but part of me is dreading the cold weather. lol
> It should warm up into the 60's very nicely though.
> HUGS! David is not looking forward to his first plane flight, Christopher is ready though, I think, to be reunited with Kerry. Just praying that all goes very smoothly for everyones travels.


Adding my prayers for safe and uneventful travels. When do they leave?


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I have two big Rosemary and several smaller ones that come inside over the winter. It is one of the most used herbs along with basil and thyme.


I need your green thumb!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darlene, so happy to read your post. Have missed you.

Hope Arriana feels better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. I arrived back last night and even did some grocery shopping before I got home, so I guess I am doing GREAT!!! Does one good to be with family.
> 
> Julie, not caught up but did see a post about your photos so went looking and so lovely. I love photos from different places and even where I live, so thank you for taking and posting those.
> In fact, I will post some once I get them downloaded.
> ...


I'm glad you had such a special time while you were here! Perhaps your sister can get a photo for you. And the weather was beautiful. We did get some rain yesterday afternoon, but then the sun came back out. Glad you had a good trip home too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you had such a special time while you were here! Perhaps your sister can get a photo for you. And the weather was beautiful. We did get some rain yesterday afternoon, but then the sun came back out. Glad you had a good trip home too.


Too late for the photo. My aunt is back in Canada now. I really can't believe I missed the opportunity when they were both holding the cart and walking together in the market, but I do at least have the memory in my heart and mind. Yes, I saw the rain clouds coming and I beat them. Headed out fairly early and the clouds followed me all the way. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so glad your mom is doing better. I hope she continues to improve.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome home!!! :thumbup: :wink: :-D
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your sister's recipes. The body butter I will try. The toothpaste has xylitol in it so I won't be trying that. There are at least 3 of us who have allergies to it in the family. Wonder how much sugar to sub for it?

The painting is interesting.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Darlene, so happy to read your post. Have missed you.
> 
> Hope Arriana feels better soon.


Thank you. I'm so far behind on here and really must get some things done around here. DH took me out for a delicious dinner last night but I need to think about making something for tonight and getting dressed. Oh wait, he won't be home till 10pm so I don't have to do anything special, just special enough for me. I've got the whole day. Think a nap might be on the agenda.

Did see where you will be seeing the doctor and perhaps an unexpected trip to the hospital?????? What is the procedure if you can say online? Prayers and loving thoughts along with healing wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Caren, I know you are leaving soon. How excited you must be. Prayers for good weather for your flight.

Hoping to get some knitting done today, but thinking of you and how this coming year will be so great with new beginnings. New barn, new friends, trip to England and Scotland, wow, it's only just begun. Big Hugs and safe journey.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for sharing your sister's recipes. The body butter I will try. The toothpaste has xylitol in it so I won't be trying that. There are at least 3 of us who have allergies to it in the family. Wonder how much sugar to sub for it?
> 
> The painting is interesting.


Don't think sugar would help to brush your teeth with - would cause cavities. Xylitol cuts the acid. Sorry you are allergic to it as the acid cutting would cut down on cavities. Perhaps you could do it without sweetener. I think stevia might work although I don't think it cuts the acid, it would at least make it a little sweeter, but as it is toothpaste and you don't swallow it, would it cause a problem. I know it might, so I'm not saying it won't. Just wondering. I know my mom has allergies and sister too where cinnamon flavoring irritates even the tissues of the mouth and throat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for sharing your sister's recipes. The body butter I will try. The toothpaste has xylitol in it so I won't be trying that. There are at least 3 of us who have allergies to it in the family. Wonder how much sugar to sub for it?
> 
> The painting is interesting.


The body butter smells so good. Think the coco butter might also be cacao butter. Haven't bought the ingredients but it smells so delightful. Sis said it even helps with skin conditions that need cortisone and cuts down some on the amount of cortisone needed.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so glad your mom is doing better. I hope she continues to improve.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome home!!! :thumbup: :wink: :-D
> 
> ...


Is there a specific essential oil to use? I will have to check on where to get some of the ingredients. I don't know when I'll try this, but it is saved and ready to go!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend a little overcast right now. The weather is so much cooler than it was yesterday. Bags are packed, weighed and ready to go. Haven't caught up with all the chit chat but plan on at least reading it later today.
> 
> Today's coffee a view of the clouds about 15 minutes ago. Thank you Gwen for this mug it is my most used one even above the Punkin Chunkin one.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for everyone else.


Good afternoon, Caren!! Sounds like there MAY be a little snow in the forecast for your area this weekend but you'll miss it. Is it tomorrow you leave? So exciting I'm looking forward to your sharing your trip with us!!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. I arrived back last night and even did some grocery shopping before I got home, so I guess I am doing GREAT!!! Does one good to be with family.
> 
> .


Good to have you back. ANd that you had some good times and memories of your mather. Sorry that she is deteriorating but unfortunately it happens to all our parents at asome time.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. I arrived back last night and even did some grocery shopping before I got home, so I guess I am doing GREAT!!! Does one good to be with family.
> 
> Julie, not caught up but did see a post about your photos so went looking and so lovely. I love photos from different places and even where I live, so thank you for taking and posting those.
> In fact, I will post some once I get them downloaded.
> ...


When we haven't seen an older person for a while, the difference in their looks can really be noticeable. I'm glad your mother enjoyed her visitors and decided to go out.
I'm so glad you had a pleasant trip and good weather for your travels.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so glad your mom is doing better. I hope she continues to improve.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome home!!! :thumbup: :wink: :-D
> 
> ...


Your sister sounds quite talented!!
Great that he was given the painting and very thoughtful to give to his father for paying for his education.
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you !!!!!!! That was the problem. Somehow the boxes got unchecked. They are now checked and I am getting email updates. Thank you thank you thank you! If my phone forgets my password, or I am on my Kindle, that is how I get in to post, as it seems to see me logged in that way.
> 
> Oh OH. DD just sent a text. Arriana had her 9 month check up yesterday, 27" and 16.11 pounds. Arriana woke up this morning with puffy eyes full of yuck. She has a 1:20 dr. appt. Poor thing, two days in a row. But she is happy and not bothering her eyes.


Glad you understood it- my spelling i see was atrocious! While I intend to check themall they do often get posted without me checking.
Glad it was a simple fix.
Poor Arianna- but then if she doen't mind guess its not a big issue.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Is there a specific essential oil to use? I will have to check on where to get some of the ingredients. I don't know when I'll try this, but it is saved and ready to go!


You choose the one you want. If you are talking toothpaste, I would suggest something that tastes good. I would like cinnamon, peppermint, or spearmint if they have those. Will have to check. My sis had grapefruit and peppermint to choose from and she made me a batch. She has little plastic containers that the toothbrush can get into or you could use something to put it on with, like a spoon or spatula.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I might return to bed now at almost 3.30am. Haven't had many nights when I don't sleep so happy to have got someknitting and KPing done. But now to sleep.
Going to Vicks for a qucik lunch later today. She has a week off for study and takes an hour off in the middle of the day so David and I are to catch up with her for todays break.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

A rocket launched from Wallops Island here in VA blew up right after launching last night. It was unmanned but had supplies and experiments for the ISS. We've become so nonchalant about rocket launches these days that we've forgotten how dangerous it is unless something like this happens. But we need to remember that we've lost astronauts 3 times in the past although only once was it right after launching.
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> When we haven't seen an older person for a while, the difference in their looks can really be noticeable. I'm glad your mother enjoyed her visitors and decided to go out.
> I'm so glad you had a pleasant trip and good weather for your travels.
> Junek


Thanks June. I agree, my sister is sooooo talented. She just loves being a homemaker and mother. Too bad her ex was such a jerk and is still messing up her life as much as he can in hopes of getting her back. Feels like if she fails she will come back, but precisely because he is like this, she will never go back.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jknappva said:


> A rocket launched from Wallops Island here in VA blew up right after launching last night. It was unmanned but had supplies and experiments for the ISS. We've become so nonchalant about rocket launches these days that we've forgotten how dangerous it is unless something like this happens. But we need to remember that we've lost astronauts 3 times in the past although only once was it right after launching.
> Junek


I hope there was nothing on board that will cause problems in the environment. Sad that this happened but thankfully not manned.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Good to have you back. ANd that you had some good times and memories of your mather. Sorry that she is deteriorating but unfortunately it happens to all our parents at asome time.


I wanted to thank you so much for the post summary of KTP. I have used it more than once already. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Yes, you are so right. One thing we learn on here is that we are not alone and these things happen all the time all over the world. If we haven't gone through it yet, someone else has or may even be going through it at the same time. Lots of wisdom on here.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jknappva said:


> A rocket launched from Wallops Island here in VA blew up right after launching last night. It was unmanned but had supplies and experiments for the ISS. We've become so nonchalant about rocket launches these days that we've forgotten how dangerous it is unless something like this happens. But we need to remember that we've lost astronauts 3 times in the past although only once was it right after launching.
> Junek


I saw pictures of that on our lunchtime news. I thought of you in Virginia. How far from the launch site are you? I'm thankful that it was unmanned but I guess they now have to get another one up pretty soon or the astronauts in ISS will be running short of supplies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad your trip went so well--I know you were concerned about your Mom. So nice to get a "family injection" -- better than any flu shot!!

Would love to read the toothpaste recipe--I haven't tried that yet. I know some people use baking soda and tea tree oil (or peppermint oil), but I don't know what else is in there.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. I arrived back last night and even did some grocery shopping before I got home, so I guess I am doing GREAT!!! Does one good to be with family.
> 
> Julie, not caught up but did see a post about your photos so went looking and so lovely. I love photos from different places and even where I live, so thank you for taking and posting those.
> In fact, I will post some once I get them downloaded.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We have a sewer line that gets clogged with tree stuff too and we have the plumber come out once a year (set it on my perpetual calendar for every October 1) to do a thorough clean out. We had the blocked plumbing issue too and ended up with a very big mess (at Thanksgiving!!)so I like to be proactive. We flush some "root kill" down the stool about every 4 months just as extra measure. Sure isn't fun.



darowil said:


> Better check- I've got a feeling its not as simple as removing the tree. Maybe the roots then shrink and the pipe leaks


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I should mention that the kale salad, although simple, was the best salad I have had. She sprouted and roasted the pumpkin seeds, which she said she learned from me, :wink:. I couldn't believe how much I liked it.

Here are the best popsicles you will ever have. My sister made them and they are healthy and a true comfort food as so creamy and delicious:

Key Lime Pie Popsicles:

Ingredients:
¾ cup lime juice
raw honey or maple syrup to taste -about 1/3 to ½ cup 
¼ cup coconut milk 
1 cup avocado
2 teaspoons vanilla
1/8 teaspoon unrefined sea salt 
1/2 cup coconut oil

Directions:

Heat coconut milk so that it is very hot to the touch. 
Pour coconut oil mixture into a blender and add remaining ingredients. Blend until smooth and pour into molds and freeze for 4-6 hours

Enjoy!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Glad your trip went so well--I know you were concerned about your Mom. So nice to get a "family injection" -- better than any flu shot!!
> 
> Would love to read the toothpaste recipe--I haven't tried that yet. I know some people use baking soda and tea tree oil (or peppermint oil), but I don't know what else is in there.


The baking soda is a good whitener. My dentist said not to use it all the time as it is too abrasive, but perhaps once in a while I can dip the toothpaste in the baking soda for a little extra whitening. Yes, one could certainly add tea tree oil. I was also wondering about Neem oil. Will have to research that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh, those key lime popsicles look wonderful. My recipes are a little different - I'll post them when I get home. The kale salad is very similar and I always switch up things that go with it---I for sure haven't sprouted my own sprouts though...I have roasted the seeds, but that's about it. I have found that my system tolerates the kale much better if I cut it as thin as I can and then massage it with the dressing (both hands in like making meat loaf) -- it really softens up the fibers for chewing and digesting. The baby kale doesn't need it as much---but my system still rebels a little after I eat kale. I've been eating kale and swiss chard in dinner quiches....one of the things on the DASH diet that is easy to make.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a sewer line that gets clogged with tree stuff too and we have the plumber come out once a year (set it on my perpetual calendar for every October 1) to do a thorough clean out. We had the blocked plumbing issue too and ended up with a very big mess (at Thanksgiving!!)so I like to be proactive. We flush some "root kill" down the stool about every 4 months just as extra measure. Sure isn't fun.


Carol, so sorry to hear about all the plumbing problems. Not fun after a roof leak and now this. Sure hope it is all cleaned up and that you had someone to help you.

Rookie, I had the plumber ream all our toilets when he was here as I remember you saying you had that done. Every winter they get slow so I thought it was time.  Thanks for the tip. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, your sister is certainly a talented and creatively gifted woman. Popsicles sound yummy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, those key lime popsicles look wonderful. My recipes are a little different - I'll post them when I get home. The kale salad is very similar and I always switch up things that go with it---I for sure haven't sprouted my own sprouts though...I have roasted the seeds, but that's about it. I have found that my system tolerates the kale much better if I cut it as thin as I can and then massage it with the dressing (both hands in like making meat loaf) -- it really softens up the fibers for chewing and digesting. The baby kale doesn't need it as much---but my system still rebels a little after I eat kale. I've been eating kale and swiss chard in dinner quiches....one of the things on the DASH diet that is easy to make.


I'm thinking this was baby kale as it was so tender and small pieces, so it was still cut up. The nuts being sprouted only works with raw nuts. You soak them overnight and they don't really grow sprouts but some get like a little tail on them. You drain them and then roast them. Should be done on a low temperature so you don't change the oils in them. I'm sure you know that though, but for others who have not done things with nuts....if you roast them too high it can do damage to the oils in the nuts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, your sister is certainly a talented and creatively gifted woman. Popsicles sound yummy.


Yes, I told her that when I make them I will probably not prepare any meals and the first time just have a key lime popsicle day. They really are that good and not just flavor but texture. Almost like a frozen pudding.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, those key lime popsicles look wonderful. My recipes are a little different - I'll post them when I get home. The kale salad is very similar and I always switch up things that go with it---I for sure haven't sprouted my own sprouts though...I have roasted the seeds, but that's about it. I have found that my system tolerates the kale much better if I cut it as thin as I can and then massage it with the dressing (both hands in like making meat loaf) -- it really softens up the fibers for chewing and digesting. The baby kale doesn't need it as much---but my system still rebels a little after I eat kale. I've been eating kale and swiss chard in dinner quiches....one of the things on the DASH diet that is easy to make.


I hadn't realized you aren't home. Hope you are having a wonderful time wherever you are and a safe trip home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Love the pictures. I hope your hip behaved while you were sightseeing!
> Junek


It makes it hard getting in and out of higher vehicles- so sometimes I chose top stay put. 
We have had a night of winds and thunderstorms- one house took a direct lightening strike on their roof- rather startling suddenly to be drenched. Gale force winds still this morning.
Ruthie is not up yet so I don't know what we will be doing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great views. I am glad you posted :thumbup:


It is always nice to be able to share!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Poledra and Pammie. So great to be back on here with you and all our KTP friends. I've not done a thing today other than eat and be on here. LOL

Will say good-bye for now. Really must get some important things done with my insurance and start to unpack.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Interesting views of far off New Zealand! Thanks for showing them to us.


I love the photos from your part of the world too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, went to that site that showed the lightning and have never seen such a lightning storm as that. WOW!!!! Glad you are ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It makes it hard getting in and out of higher vehicles- so sometimes I chose top stay put.
> We have had a night of winds and thunderstorms- one house took a direct lightening strike on their roof- rather startling suddenly to be drenched. Gale force winds still this morning.
> Ruthie is not up yet so I don't know what we will be doing.


Oh no, that is such a shame you are having this weather with company and gale force winds also. I can understand why you would want to stay in the car with your hip acting up. Thank goodness it wasn't your roof, but sad for the people whose house was hit. Know you will have a good time anyway, but do hope this weather clears up for you soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> ...
> 
> Julie - great photos; so happy you were out and about to see some of that beautiful scenery. Do you still have company at your house and was your brother able to join you and your cousin for the outing? Have you made any further decisions on having a border share your household expenses?
> 
> ...


Yes, Alastair drove us! Ruthie is just a friend- not related. I am waiting till Ruthie goes in November, expect to hear from my young friend then whether she wants to board with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Beautiful trip. :thumbup:


Auckland has some spectacular scenery!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> ...
> Julie, thanks for sharing the photos. I always enjoy seeing other places.
> 
> Woke up to a rather chilly 39F so I think I will have another cuppa to warm my bones! Not sure what the day has in store (but then, can we ever be?!).  I will go and find out! Hugs & blessings to all.


It is good to be able to share! Equally I love seeing other's worlds.
Time for me too to have some coffee.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful pictures! Thank you for sharing some of your area! I would love to see it someday.


All visitors welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely photos.I know what a CBD is Julie.


Ah but you are an Australian! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, that is such a shame you are having this weather with company and gale force winds also. I can understand why you would want to stay in the car with your hip acting up. Thank goodness it wasn't your roof, but sad for the people whose house was hit. Know you will have a good time anyway, but do hope this weather clears up for you soon.


It is a feature of New Zealand weather- this changeableness- we really do often get our four seasons in one day. I just hope Ruthie gets away ok in the morning- (tomorrow) she is flying to Wellington and then Takaka near Nelson.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, good to "see" you back. I'm glad you had a good visit with family. It is always a shock when you see older family members after a time & realize how much they have aged.
I have bookmarked the key lime Popsicles, sounds very interesting & my GKs love frozen treats. When I have leftover yourgert, I put that in the Popsicle mould & they love it.

Julie & Melody thanks for sharing pictures of your travels. 
Melody, what a great school picture for Gage.
Caren, have a great holiday
We had a nice supper at DS last night, GD was happy with her party.
I took my younger sons car to the insurance adjuster yesterday, he hit a coyote & made a terrible mess if the bumper. The good news is here if you have a package policy wildlife claims are totally covered. I got there only to be told I have to go back today, the email they sent him said Tuesday, Oct. 29th, someone was having a blonde moment.
DH went off to an auction sale in Edmonton today, left at 4 am, I would have gone if the car didn't have to go in but really didn't have any specific shopping to do. He said he would have gone last evening if we didn't have GDs birthday to attend but it was 830 when we got home so he didn't want to leave then & have to pay for a hotel.
Very windy, dreary day here, high of 0C/32F but feels much colder with the wind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to "see" you back. I'm glad you had a good visit with family. It is always a shock when you see older family members after a time & realize how much they have aged.
> I have bookmarked the key lime Popsicles, sounds very interesting & my GKs love frozen treats. When I have leftover yourgert, I put that in the Popsicle mould & they love it.
> 
> Julie & Melody thanks for sharing pictures of your travels.
> ...


It's windy here too, but it is 65.8 F 17C inside, but 13 outside- that won't be your reality for an awfully long time. 
I bought myself a couple of lavender plants- I must get them into the pots I want to plant them into.
I expect the will have blown away somewhere over night!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Here are the best popsicles you will ever have. My sister made them and they are healthy and a true comfort food as so creamy and delicious:
> 
> Enjoy!


Those look great :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Please pm me info about card exchange If it's not to late. Would like to participate


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, that is such a shame you are having this weather with company and gale force winds also. I can understand why you would want to stay in the car with your hip acting up. Thank goodness it wasn't your roof, but sad for the people whose house was hit. Know you will have a good time anyway, but do hope this weather clears up for you soon.


 :thumbup: I was thinking just that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: I was thinking just that.


In some ways I find wind quite invigorating- I quite enjoy a good storm! It is the rain that I can find a bit much! Still waiting for Ruthie to emerge today- so I don't yet know what we will be doing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What ever you get up to today, enjoy Julie!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What ever you get up to today, enjoy Julie!!


Thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is something I could use the "warmer drawer" for in the new stove (I still call it new since I haven't learned everything or tried everything yet.). Your sister certainly is talented...I've often agreed with the adage that Necessity is the Mother of Invention...and those who have gone without much of anything sure know how to make the most of what they have. DH and I were in a garage appt. for the first 2 years we were married and the landlady let us remove the old wallpaper and repaint and generally fix up the place--it was so homey and still one of the favorite times in my memory. I wasn't nearly as clever as to stencil the walls--I thought I was pretty clever making the curtains and a vanity/skirt for the bathroom sink.



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm thinking this was baby kale as it was so tender and small pieces, so it was still cut up. The nuts being sprouted only works with raw nuts. You soak them overnight and they don't really grow sprouts but some get like a little tail on them. You drain them and then roast them. Should be done on a low temperature so you don't change the oils in them. I'm sure you know that though, but for others who have not done things with nuts....if you roast them too high it can do damage to the oils in the nuts.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Don't think sugar would help to brush your teeth with - would cause cavities. Xylitol cuts the acid. Sorry you are allergic to it as the acid cutting would cut down on cavities. Perhaps you could do it without sweetener. I think stevia might work although I don't think it cuts the acid, it would at least make it a little sweeter, but as it is toothpaste and you don't swallow it, would it cause a problem. I know it might, so I'm not saying it won't. Just wondering. I know my mom has allergies and sister too where cinnamon flavoring irritates even the tissues of the mouth and throat.


I don't know if it would cause a problem or not. I feel wired when I have something with it in. DD gets an irregular heart beat from it, and my aunt gets heart palpitations to the point she went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. Being as it would be in toothpaste and used daily, I don't know. Once in a while, I can deal with. It might not be an actual allergy, but I would much rather have sugar in limited amounts than artificial sweeteners anytime!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm up with the granddaughters while their Daddy is in London on a business trip (well, except for the Elvis Costello concert last night). I'll drive back home Friday a.m. since I decided to stay the extra day to go to the Halloween party at the girls' Daycare. DS gets home around 5:00 p.m. on Friday and while I'd love to stay and see him, I really hate starting out for home that late in the evening. I'll leave a few Halloween treats and a welcome home dinner for him.


Cashmeregma said:


> I hadn't realized you aren't home. Hope you are having a wonderful time wherever you are and a safe trip home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Glad you understood it- my spelling i see was atrocious! While I intend to check themall they do often get posted without me checking.
> Glad it was a simple fix.
> Poor Arianna- but then if she doen't mind guess its not a big issue.


LOL I had no problem understanding it. I have dyslexic fingers! You have no idea how often I hit the backspace button!!!!

Poor Arriana has pink eye. DD is not happy. Poor thing has been at home most of the last 7 days, except one shopping trip and otherwise to a restaurant. Dr. said 5-7 day incubation period. DD is hoping that the little boy she baby sits doesn't get it......though that might even be where it came from, as he is in preschool a few days a week this year, but he doesn't have it right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I might return to bed now at almost 3.30am. Haven't had many nights when I don't sleep so happy to have got someknitting and KPing done. But now to sleep.
> Going to Vicks for a qucik lunch later today. She has a week off for study and takes an hour off in the middle of the day so David and I are to catch up with her for todays break.


So sorry you couldn't sleep. Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so glad your mom is doing better. I hope she continues to improve.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome home!!! :thumbup: :wink: :-D
> 
> ...


What is trace mineral? And where can we get rose hip oil? Please.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Please pm me info about card exchange If it's not to late. Would like to participate


Will do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Please pm me info about card exchange If it's not to late. Would like to participate


PM Sent!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Trace minerals are things like copper and zinc. You can get rose oil at a health food store. The essential oil of rose is one of the more expensive essential oils. I learned that it take 5,000 lbs. of rose petals (they're so light, I can't imagine how much room it would take to store 2 1/2 tons of them) to make 1 pound of rose oil.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if it would cause a problem or not. I feel wired when I have something with it in. DD gets an irregular heart beat from it, and my aunt gets heart palpitations to the point she went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. Being as it would be in toothpaste and used daily, I don't know. Once in a while, I can deal with. It might not be an actual allergy, but I would much rather have sugar in limited amounts than artificial sweeteners anytime!


If you want to do the homemade toothpaste, I would skip the Xylitol with a reaction like that. I would not use sugar as that defeats the purpose of brushing the teeth. Artificial sweeteners are dangerous. I'm not sure if Stevia would act like sugar on the teeth or not but it is a safe sugar substitute. Personally, I don't need my toothpaste sweet. I think the essential oil flavor would be enough. Maybe cinnamon or peppermint?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm up with the granddaughters while their Daddy is in London on a business trip (well, except for the Elvis Costello concert last night). I'll drive back home Friday a.m. since I decided to stay the extra day to go to the Halloween party at the girls' Daycare. DS gets home around 5:00 p.m. on Friday and while I'd love to stay and see him, I really hate starting out for home that late in the evening. I'll leave a few Halloween treats and a welcome home dinner for him.


You are such a special grandma. I had a lot of times like that when the grandchildren were younger and the other grandparents wintered in S. Carolina. I have it a little easier now, but do treasure those memories I made with the grandchildren.

Be sure and reinforce memories with pictures if they are really little. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Just got my two new lavender plants into pots- some kind person 'cleaning ' me up has thrown out all my hoarded broken bits of china, for the drainage at the bottom- so I am extemporising with smaller but whole pots to cover the drainage hole- don't want deliberately to be smashing things! very showery day, so far. Ruthie is up - so I will soon know what we will be doing!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Trace minerals are things like copper and zinc. You can get rose oil at a health food store. The essential oil of rose is one of the more expensive essential oils. I learned that it take 5,000 lbs. of rose petals (they're so light, I can't imagine how much room it would take to store 2 1/2 tons of them) to make 1 pound of rose oil.


Thank you for helping me on this. I think I have some trace minerals that I bought from Vitacost or somewhere like that. Perhaps from the health food store, but so long ago I've forgotten. I'm thinking Vitacost would be a good source for both. Sis says she gets a pretty good price there compared to the health food store.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL I had no problem understanding it. I have dyslexic fingers! You have no idea how often I hit the backspace button!!!!
> 
> Poor Arriana has pink eye. DD is not happy. Poor thing has been at home most of the last 7 days, except one shopping trip and otherwise to a restaurant. Dr. said 5-7 day incubation period. DD is hoping that the little boy she baby sits doesn't get it......though that might even be where it came from, as he is in preschool a few days a week this year, but he doesn't have it right now.


Hopefully the medicine will get it cleared up sooner than 7 days as far as itching and discomfort. Poor baby.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, good to "see" you back. I'm glad you had a good visit with family. It is always a shock when you see older family members after a time & realize how much they have aged.
> I have bookmarked the key lime Popsicles, sounds very interesting & my GKs love frozen treats. When I have leftover yourgert, I put that in the Popsicle mould & they love it.
> 
> .


I see you have been having snow and cold temps. Expect it won't be long for us either. Has been exceptionally nice for this time of year.

Hope you enjoy the popsicles. I could eat the whole batch and will on my popsicle day. :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is something I could use the "warmer drawer" for in the new stove (I still call it new since I haven't learned everything or tried everything yet.). Your sister certainly is talented...I've often agreed with the adage that Necessity is the Mother of Invention...and those who have gone without much of anything sure know how to make the most of what they have. DH and I were in a garage appt. for the first 2 years we were married and the landlady let us remove the old wallpaper and repaint and generally fix up the place--it was so homey and still one of the favorite times in my memory. I wasn't nearly as clever as to stencil the walls--I thought I was pretty clever making the curtains and a vanity/skirt for the bathroom sink.


I use the warmer drawer too. It takes a long time...9 - 18 hrs. depending on the size & thickness of the seed and I like mine crunchy all the way through so it takes longer. You will love them. The pumpkin seeds my sister did she used maple syrup on them. I'll have to find out what else if it isn't in the recipe. I'll have to look again.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, do you have septic there or is it sewer? If it's septic, you can use copper sulfate crystals to help the root problem. When you are going to be away for a week or more (won't work for winter, I know) put a tablespoon or two in the bowl and flush, then flush again one more time to get the crystals into the lines and out of the lines in the house. It does seem to help. Also, you could probably still call the plumber back and ask if he had an idea which tree or bush was causing the problem.


~~~Thanks, Tami. I'll check into that.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my an acronym that is unfamiliar to an American!!!!!!!
> Stands for the Central Business District- including the Casino Tower with it's revolving restaurant- sadly it was so wet I did not get pictures of the earlier part of the trip.
> 
> BTW, all the mounts, (they are not big enough to be mountains) are volcanic, but none active.


Sorry about that but I live in a quite rural area and while a central business district is not unknown to me the use of the acronym is not usual out side of really major business districts. Seeing that your pictures did not reference anything specific in the scene, I would not have assumed that the site across the waters there was a ''business'' district.

My apologies.
Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you found it. I used my pay pal to buy it. I also keep a notebook with all of my passwords in it. I was in a panic this morning tho. I installed Skype before KAP, then couldn't get internet while there for some reason, so couldn't use for KAP. DD sent me a text this morning saying she had just installed Skype on her computer. We were trying it out and she said something about her password. I started looking because I couldn't remember mine. Couldn't find it! LOL Duh. I was at her house when we installed it. I put it in my notes on my phone in the list with everything I needed to take to KAP! Sometimes I just don't know where my head is!


~~~If you are lucky like me....the head is firmly attached to the neck. And the brain, however dysfunctional, stays inside. At least, that's how I survive....because I have that same symptom...where oh where is my head and what on earth was my brain trying to process? :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Everyone. I arrived back last night and even did some grocery shopping before I got home, so I guess I am doing GREAT!!! Does one good to be with family.
> 
> Julie, not caught up but did see a post about your photos so went looking and so lovely. I love photos from different places and even where I live, so thank you for taking and posting those.
> In fact, I will post some once I get them downloaded.
> ...


~~~So glad you had a satisfying trip. A special visit with Mom, Aunt, and sister! Times to be treasured, for sure!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our plumber uses something like a sharp corkscrew to shred the roots into tiny bits--but he says the pipe needs replacing eventually when the roots get in there at all. We haven't had any leaks or backups for quite a while, and it seems the tree in question may be dying off. A couple of branches have now fallen in our yard, but it's not our tree.


~~~This plumber had a similar tool....it ground up a lot of the roots, but there was still a huge chunk he pulled out. The pipes are okay....not broken. I find that amazing....those little roots just weasel their way into the pipes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sorry about that but I live in a quite rural area and while a central business district is not unknown to me the use of the acronym is not usual out side of really major business districts. Seeing that your pictures did not reference anything specific in the scene, I would not have assumed that the site across the waters there was a ''business'' district.
> 
> My apologies.
> Ohio Joy


No need for apologies Joy- I was teasing you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great news about your mom. :thumbup:
> 
> No, Arriana takes precedence over other things, special time like that is definitely more important, everything else will still be there when you get to it, and what a great way to start your and her day.


~~~Absolutely! Arriana takes priority over just about everything else! Especially chores! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so glad your mom is doing better. I hope she continues to improve.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome home!!! :thumbup: :wink: :-D
> 
> ...


~~~Do you know who the artist is? 
Also....how did the glitter get applied to the wall? I am picturing throwing it at the wet paint, but I suspect I am wrong. :wink: :roll:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Dropping in again after a frustrating, but ultimately successful, evening's knitting. I am working on a baby blanket in a 36-row diamond pattern. I was just about to start row 34, when I spotted an error 30 rows down!&#128513; I suspect that few other people, other than knitters, would have noticed it, but it is the sort of thing that bothers me, so I got to work with the crochet hook, and, an hour later, I think I have fixed it. At least it was quicker than pulling the whole thing down, back to where the mistake was! With a bit of luck, now that I have completed the first pattern repeat and established the way the design works, I will spot any future mistakes at an earlier stage. 

Sorry to hear of Arriana's 'teething troubles', Tami. I suppose at least she is having all these unpleasant things together. While that is no fun, for her or for her family, at least it is better than having a whole series of problems strung out over a long period. I do hope she comes through this stage quickly and can get back to being her usual happy self very soon.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~A grey day along the southern shore of Lake Erie....and getting quite chilly! I suspect winter is going to come, whether we invite it or not! The colors, while fading a bit, are still pretty...especially when the sun peeks out (which isn't often). 

The other day when it was warm I collected a bunch of maple leaves and tried to make the maple-leaf roses. I made 5...and I certainly need more practice. But...it is a neat idea. How do people come up with these things? If it doesn't rain I need to go collect some more..the big ones are hard to find. I attached a couple of pictures of them. Has anyone made these before? Any hints on how to make then more rose-like? One of the videos I watched had the hands hiding all the work and turns and twists...not very helpful. at one point the hands totally moved off screen. hmph! Practice makes progress...so I'll keep trying.

Caren...have a safe journey, take loads of pictures - just don't confuse your cup with your camera! 
Julie, enjoy your company. Always in our hearts!
Have a comfortable evening all. Healing vibes & energies to young & old(er). I don't get any notices about KTP anymore...not until the end of Nov. So, getting on to KTP is a bit more tedious. Does anyone know of a shortcut I can use? Right now I have to go through an old KTP notice, click, click, click, etc. 
Time for dinner...the fire is fired up & the heater is heating...a cozy evening.
Hugs, all...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if it would cause a problem or not. I feel wired when I have something with it in. DD gets an irregular heart beat from it, and my aunt gets heart palpitations to the point she went to the ER thinking she was having a heart attack. Being as it would be in toothpaste and used daily, I don't know. Once in a while, I can deal with. It might not be an actual allergy, but I would much rather have sugar in limited amounts than artificial sweeteners anytime!


But not to clean your teeth. That would be really bad for your teeth I would think as sugar on the teeth is one of the worst things for cavities.

I got 4 hours sleep and I'm awake again.! Fell fine for now at least and normally when I don't sleep well I'm OK that day- just means I get caught up on KP and plenty of knitting done.
ANd I do need to get more organised for NZ as that is less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Dropping in again after a frustrating, but ultimately successful, evening's knitting. I am working on a baby blanket in a 36-row diamond pattern. I was just about to start row 34, when I spotted an error 30 rows down!😁 I suspect that few other people, other than knitters, would have noticed it, but it is the sort of thing that bothers me, so I got to work with the crochet hook, and, an hour later, I think I have fixed it. At least it was quicker than pulling the whole thing down, back to where the mistake was! With a bit of luck, now that I have completed the first pattern repeat and established the way the design works, I will spot any future mistakes at an earlier stage.
> 
> Sorry to hear of Arriana's 'teething troubles', cmaliza.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL I had no problem understanding it. I have dyslexic fingers! You have no idea how often I hit the backspace button!!!!
> 
> Poor Arriana has pink eye. DD is not happy. Poor thing has been at home most of the last 7 days, except one shopping trip and otherwise to a restaurant. Dr. said 5-7 day incubation period. DD is hoping that the little boy she baby sits doesn't get it......though that might even be where it came from, as he is in preschool a few days a week this year, but he doesn't have it right now.


Thought that would be what it was. Trouble with little kids is they dare get sick and interfere with plans. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have a lovely trip Caren- I think it is today that you go as it is the 30th here now. While I would love to here about your trip don't worry too much if you can't egt on as we don't want you to feel you must get onto us and spend all your time trying to find internet. But so much easier to access now than it was.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

2 days listening to people talk about attendance and reports and bookkeeping and payroll hard to stay awake and exhausting. Have emergency executive board meeting tonight at 7 hoping it wont last long but there an attorney taking at it so I'll be fighting sleep again. Then I'm sure when i get home and can go to bed i wont be able to fall asleep lol.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 2 days listening to people talk about attendance and reports and bookkeeping and payroll hard to stay awake and exhausting. Have emergency executive board meeting tonight at 7 hoping it wont last long but there an attorney taking at it so I'll be fighting sleep again. Then I'm sure when i get home and can go to bed i wont be able to fall asleep lol.


Lawyers are very boring people- thats why DH got out of it!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

angelam said:


> I saw pictures of that on our lunchtime news. I thought of you in Virginia. How far from the launch site are you? I'm thankful that it was unmanned but I guess they now have to get another one up pretty soon or the astronauts in ISS will be running short of supplies.


The launch site is on the Eastern Shore of VA. It's about 85 miles from where I live.
From what I understand the ISS has supplies to last for a year. The Russians successfully launched a rocket with supplies this morning so they won't go without. But it was still a tragedy. Since NASA got stopped their rocket program, they're relying on private companies for the rockets.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In some ways I find wind quite invigorating- I quite enjoy a good storm! It is the rain that I can find a bit much! Still waiting for Ruthie to emerge today- so I don't yet know what we will be doing!


And I'm the opposite. A hard wind makes me very uncomfortable. I think it's because I wasn't very old when we had a pretty bad hurricane and it must have made a deep impression on my sub-conscience! A rain storm doesn't bother me.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> And I'm the opposite. A hard wind makes me very uncomfortable. I think it's because I wasn't very old when we had a pretty bad hurricane and it must have made a deep impression on my sub-conscience! A rain storm doesn't bother me.
> Junek


Understandable!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Kathleendoris said:
> 
> 
> > Dropping in again after a frustrating, but ultimately successful, evening's knitting. I am working on a baby blanket in a 36-row diamond pattern. I was just about to start row 34, when I spotted an error 30 rows down!😁 I suspect that few other people, other than knitters, would have noticed it, but it is the sort of thing that bothers me, so I got to work with the crochet hook, and, an hour later, I think I have fixed it. At least it was quicker than pulling the whole thing down, back to where the mistake was! With a bit of luck, now that I have completed the first pattern repeat and established the way the design works, I will spot any future mistakes at an earlier stage.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> 2 days listening to people talk about attendance and reports and bookkeeping and payroll hard to stay awake and exhausting. Have emergency executive board meeting tonight at 7 hoping it wont last long but there an attorney taking at it so I'll be fighting sleep again. Then I'm sure when i get home and can go to bed i wont be able to fall asleep lol.


Sorry about that; I understand the boredom. If not too late; record the meeting (if legal to do so) and then listen to it in bed to go to sleep! Miss you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kathleen, bravado on use of crochet hook. I hate when that happens.
PulLover, hope you get rest soon.
June, I was like you and heavy winds gave me oppressive, scary feeling. Then I ended up living on the Mojave desert. We have heavy winds for days, especially Spring and Fall. I've lived here 32 years and know it isn't impending doom. But I still don't like them. Nor floods or earthquakes which are also part of desert living. We only average 3" of rain per year on a good year, which we haven't had for several years. But the soil is Hardpan and water rushes down from the Sierrras. Have had two bad floods since we came.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Trace minerals are things like copper and zinc. You can get rose oil at a health food store. The essential oil of rose is one of the more expensive essential oils. I learned that it take 5,000 lbs. of rose petals (they're so light, I can't imagine how much room it would take to store 2 1/2 tons of them) to make 1 pound of rose oil.


Thank you. Wow! That's a lot of roses!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you want to do the homemade toothpaste, I would skip the Xylitol with a reaction like that. I would not use sugar as that defeats the purpose of brushing the teeth. Artificial sweeteners are dangerous. I'm not sure if Stevia would act like sugar on the teeth or not but it is a safe sugar substitute. Personally, I don't need my toothpaste sweet. I think the essential oil flavor would be enough. Maybe cinnamon or peppermint?


Thanks


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Pacer* what do you use to crinkle cut your veggies? I'd love to get whatever it is if not too expensive. by the way the fruit bowl was a big hit at the wedding.


I own two crinkle cut knives from Pampered Chef, but I believe I have seen them for sale at our Gordon Food Service stores. I will look this week and let you know if they have them and how much. I love my knife and use it often. More of the vegetables get eaten and by more people when I take the time to do such trays. We don't cheat and buy those carrot nubs either.

Glad to hear that the fruit bowl was a big hit. Did you do a watermelon bowl?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~If you are lucky like me....the head is firmly attached to the neck. And the brain, however dysfunctional, stays inside. At least, that's how I survive....because I have that same symptom...where oh where is my head and what on earth was my brain trying to process? :lol:


LOL! Yep, that's me! See you tomorrow!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you! I have two big Rosemary and several smaller ones that come inside over the winter. It is one of the most used herbs along with basil and thyme.


I use basil and thyme in almost everything :-D I love the tast.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~This plumber had a similar tool....it ground up a lot of the roots, but there was still a huge chunk he pulled out. The pipes are okay....not broken. I find that amazing....those little roots just weasel their way into the pipes!


Oh Oh, looks like maybe clay tiles. That was why we did so much digging this spring/summer. Between roots and ground shifting over the years, and an idiot company that could care less what they did when they put in a city water line next door several years ago, which we can't prove, that was our problem. We had water coming thru basement walls. The guys (DH, DGS, DS, and the neighbor and his son) did all the digging and put in plastic. We won't have to worry any more! And our sump pumps don't run as much either! Of course, these were not septic tiles, just storm tile, but still caused problems. Hope you are finished with this for years to come.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely! Arriana takes priority over just about everything else! Especially chores! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Dropping in again after a frustrating, but ultimately successful, evening's knitting. I am working on a baby blanket in a 36-row diamond pattern. I was just about to start row 34, when I spotted an error 30 rows down!😁 I suspect that few other people, other than knitters, would have noticed it, but it is the sort of thing that bothers me, so I got to work with the crochet hook, and, an hour later, I think I have fixed it. At least it was quicker than pulling the whole thing down, back to where the mistake was! With a bit of luck, now that I have completed the first pattern repeat and established the way the design works, I will spot any future mistakes at an earlier stage.
> 
> Sorry to hear of Arriana's 'teething troubles', Tami. I suppose at least she is having all these unpleasant things together. While that is no fun, for her or for her family, at least it is better than having a whole series of problems strung out over a long period. I do hope she comes through this stage quickly and can get back to being her usual happy self very soon.


Oh no! that was a lot of work fixing that one. But definitely less time and work than ripping back that far.

Poor Arriana. Dr. said pink eye. Mom is not happy. They have been very few places where she could have picked it up, though my best friend could get it just by playing outside when it was windy. And yes, she is teething again! She already has 4, and we suspect another 3 on the way. But she was still a happy girl today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:
 

> PM Sent!


Matthew says he wants to participate. Who knows what he will come up with. Let us know how this will work once it is coordinated. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A grey day along the southern shore of Lake Erie....and getting quite chilly! I suspect winter is going to come, whether we invite it or not! The colors, while fading a bit, are still pretty...especially when the sun peeks out (which isn't often).
> 
> The other day when it was warm I collected a bunch of maple leaves and tried to make the maple-leaf roses. I made 5...and I certainly need more practice. But...it is a neat idea. How do people come up with these things? If it doesn't rain I need to go collect some more..the big ones are hard to find. I attached a couple of pictures of them. Has anyone made these before? Any hints on how to make then more rose-like? One of the videos I watched had the hands hiding all the work and turns and twists...not very helpful. at one point the hands totally moved off screen. hmph! Practice makes progress...so I'll keep trying.
> 
> ...


It sure has cooled down here in Ohio by the Lake. Most of the leaves here around the house are done, tho we do have one or two in the back yards that still have some. Some in town are still pretty.

Your roses only need more practice and are still pretty!

Back door in? Do you have the KP site bookmarked? Go to your favorites, click on KP. Go to swaps, group activities and find the current TP. Just remember the page you left off with, scroll to the bottom and enter the page number where it says jump to page. Why can't you get the updates until the end of Nov?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thought that would be what it was. Trouble with little kids is they dare get sick and interfere with plans. Hope she feels better soon.


You are right. We had planned on going to breakfast together in the morning. Oh well, maybe next week! She hates her face cleaned, like any little one, but she was good about letting Mommy put the drops in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew says he wants to participate. Who knows what he will come up with. Let us know how this will work once it is coordinated. Thanks for doing this.


Matthew is already on the list! Once you get my final email, everyone will be broken down into groups of about 10, depending on how many we have. You should get that Thanksgiving weekend. You must send cards to the people in the group in which your name appears. That is all you are required to send to, but after you have sent those, you may send to anyone/everyone else on the list you may wish too. I only ask that the cards be sent by the end of the first week of Dec. so everyone has plenty of time to receive them. I know from past experience that it takes at least a week to get from the USA to Canada, and up to 2 weeks to get to Europe, or Austrailia/NZ. I will split up you and Matthew, tho you are together right now!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good evening from GA. Just saw this on Facebook and had to share. It is so Sydney & me.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good evening from GA. Just saw this on Facebook and had to share. It is soon Sydney & me.


 :lol:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, love the cartoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No watermelon bowl. DD wanted to use crystal everything.


pacer said:


> I own two crinkle cut knives from Pampered Chef, but I believe I have seen them for sale at our Gordon Food Service stores. I will look this week and let you know if they have them and how much. I love my knife and use it often. More of the vegetables get eaten and by more people when I take the time to do such trays. We don't cheat and buy those carrot nubs either.
> 
> Glad to hear that the fruit bowl was a big hit. Did you do a watermelon bowl?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> No watermelon bowl. DD wanted to use crystal everything.


Understandable for such an event. Glad that the fruit bowl was enjoyed. Did you have a lot of leftover fruit?

It is so late for me so time for some rest before work tomorrow. I got home from work around 9 PM so a very long day. We were working on Halloween decorations for our locker room decorating. Tomorrow is costume contest so I am getting that ready also. Should be a fun day tomorrow.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished the pair of elf slippers and delivered them today. Former colleague was thrilled. Now working on cowl using yarn from The Fifth Stitch in Defiance. Next in line will most likely be the hat & fingerless mitts pattern I bought (Solenna's pattern) from Revelry. Loved all the recipes Cashmeregma posted and others. Sounds like some of you are already getting wintery blasts. North Georgia supposedly getting below freezing this weekend sometime with chance of snow too. If so I see the fireplace being stoked. Prayers for peace, love, & healing to all. TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good night, y'all. Been a long day today and another one tomorrow. Open enrollment for insurance with my agent before I go to knitting group. Nittergma is supposed to join us for the first time tomorrow. Sure hope that she is able to come.

TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew says he wants to participate. Who knows what he will come up with. Let us know how this will work once it is coordinated. Thanks for doing this.


Shirley here!" I have been really busy and also working on the new workshops. I just started reading at the end of this group of posts. * there is mention of cards being sent. Could someone pm me about what is happening?*. If it is to send cards I would love to be included. I am not sure whether I will get the information read today as Pat and I have some things to do to help our son who is suffering with a bad cold so we are taking gd to school and picking her up. We might have her overnight as her Mom is away for a few days.

So Please PM me. thanks Shirley


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Shirley here!" I have been really busy and also working on the new workshops. I just started reading at the end of this group of posts. * there is mention of cards being sent. Could someone pm me about what is happening?*. If it is to send cards I would love to be included. I am not sure whether I will get the information read today as Pat and I have some things to do to help our son who is suffering with a bad cold so we are taking gd to school and picking her up. We might have her overnight as her Mom is away for a few days.
> 
> So Please PM me. thanks Shirley


Shirley---PM *tami_ohio* for info. She is organizing it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Big weather change here. Really glad I made the effort to bring in my plants last night-- it was just above freezing this morning and will be again Fri morning and well BELOW freezing Sat morning. I took cuttings off my begonias (baby angel wing, large angel wing, dragon wing and dark wing)to the Center along with cuttings from "Moses in the bulrushes" and pathos plants. Garden club really liked getting them. A couple were blooming so they could see what the plant would be. I have a couple cucumber plants with small cucs, gotta decide if I try to cover them or not Fri night.. they came thru last night. Also will pick any tomatoes that might ripen yet. Always work to get done. Hope everyone is doing well, hugs and prayers as needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you !!!!!!! That was the problem. Somehow the boxes got unchecked. They are now checked and I am getting email updates. Thank you thank you thank you! If my phone forgets my password, or I am on my Kindle, that is how I get in to post, as it seems to see me logged in that way.
> 
> Oh OH. DD just sent a text. Arriana had her 9 month check up yesterday, 27" and 16.11 pounds. Arriana woke up this morning with puffy eyes full of yuck. She has a 1:20 dr. appt. Poor thing, two days in a row. But she is happy and not bothering her eyes.


Oh, poor baby, I hope that they get it cleared up pretty quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Adding my prayers for safe and uneventful travels. When do they leave?


Saturday morning out of Denver.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, so glad your mom is doing better. I hope she continues to improve.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the welcome home!!! :thumbup: :wink: :-D
> 
> ...


So gld that you had a good time. The painting is very interesting, cool that it is so valuable. Cool wall treatments.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> A rocket launched from Wallops Island here in VA blew up right after launching last night. It was unmanned but had supplies and experiments for the ISS. We've become so nonchalant about rocket launches these days that we've forgotten how dangerous it is unless something like this happens. But we need to remember that we've lost astronauts 3 times in the past although only once was it right after launching.
> Junek


So glad that it was unmanned, but still could have caused damage and things, so hopefully not much damage from the debris.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween, that she was going to do it, but just doesn't have time, and as she put it, I'm more competent at it, would I have time, so I pulled out the same animal hat book that Gwen has and whipped up a hat, she didn't need a face so it was just the coloring and ears. No racoon in the book, but I used the panda hat patter, and just made triangle ears for it, glad I had some stash wool in charcoal gray and light gray, then for the white I used some of the roving I had spun on my drop spindle. lol 
It was a hit so far, so I'm pleased, I'll line it after Halloween if she wants me to sew a lining in, but it will do for the purpose, and being a super bulky wool, it sure will be warm. 
I'll post a pic from my phone.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good evening from GA. Just saw this on Facebook and had to share. It is so Sydney & me.


This is so my house! I may be adopting another dog, Annie. She is a Rotweiler/Border Collie mix; 8 months old. I've had her 24 hours and it's going fairly well. I just want to make sure Bailey and Fancy will be ok with her.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

That hat is so cute. To just shop one up!!! Again the talent.
Forgot to mention I tried Kathy's pork chops and they were really good. Will be making them again for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~A grey day along the southern shore of Lake Erie....and getting quite chilly! I suspect winter is going to come, whether we invite it or not! The colors, while fading a bit, are still pretty...especially when the sun peeks out (which isn't often).
> 
> The other day when it was warm I collected a bunch of maple leaves and tried to make the maple-leaf roses. I made 5...and I certainly need more practice. But...it is a neat idea. How do people come up with these things? If it doesn't rain I need to go collect some more..the big ones are hard to find. I attached a couple of pictures of them. Has anyone made these before? Any hints on how to make then more rose-like? One of the videos I watched had the hands hiding all the work and turns and twists...not very helpful. at one point the hands totally moved off screen. hmph! Practice makes progress...so I'll keep trying.
> 
> ...


Those look great!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> This is so my house! I may be adopting another dog, Annie. She is a Rotweiler/Border Collie mix; 8 months old. I've had her 24 hours and it's going fairly well. I just want to make sure Bailey and Fancy will be ok with her.


You will be busy for sure, but great company!!!
In our apt we can't have pets, but at the lake house I could have a cat and a dog, but couldn't bring them with me when I come into the city. Someday again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Saturday morning out of Denver.


Is Chritophers girlfriend coming back with them or staying put for a while?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good evening from GA. Just saw this on Facebook and had to share. It is so Sydney & me.


I know this scenario!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good evening from GA. Just saw this on Facebook and had to share. It is so Sydney & me.


Love it! I can just imagine you and Sydney!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, love the cartoon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65, love, love that racoon :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kathleen, bravado on use of crochet hook. I hate when that happens.
> PulLover, hope you get rest soon.
> June, I was like you and heavy winds gave me oppressive, scary feeling. Then I ended up living on the Mojave desert. We have heavy winds for days, especially Spring and Fall. I've lived here 32 years and know it isn't impending doom. But I still don't like them. Nor floods or earthquakes which are also part of desert living. We only average 3" of rain per year on a good year, which we haven't had for several years. But the soil is Hardpan and water rushes down from the Sierrras. Have had two bad floods since we came.


After living almost my entire life (except for a few years) in VA, I just can't imagine getting about 3" of rain annually. We get about 4" a month on average!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good evening from GA. Just saw this on Facebook and had to share. It is so Sydney & me.


Love it!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween, that she was going to do it, but just doesn't have time, and as she put it, I'm more competent at it, would I have time, so I pulled out the same animal hat book that Gwen has and whipped up a hat, she didn't need a face so it was just the coloring and ears. No racoon in the book, but I used the panda hat patter, and just made triangle ears for it, glad I had some stash wool in charcoal gray and light gray, then for the white I used some of the roving I had spun on my drop spindle. lol
> It was a hit so far, so I'm pleased, I'll line it after Halloween if she wants me to sew a lining in, but it will do for the purpose, and being a super bulky wool, it sure will be warm.
> I'll post a pic from my phone.


So great that you knit this....I'm sure that was one happy little girl!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween,


Oh, how cute! Bet the kid loves you.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! I am up way too early. This time it wasn't the dogs' fault. I hope everyone is feeling good and ready to have a wonderful day.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KTP is the one good thing about waking up early!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What fun....hope your agent does a good job for you. I've been doing some of that (volunteer at Township office) and find it so rewarding. Give Nona a hug from me and hope she's feeling much better.



jheiens said:


> Good night, y'all. Been a long day today and another one tomorrow. Open enrollment for insurance with my agent before I go to knitting group. Nittergma is supposed to join us for the first time tomorrow. Sure hope that she is able to come.
> 
> TTYL
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you for sharing your sister's recipes. The body butter I will try. The toothpaste has xylitol in it so I won't be trying that. There are at least 3 of us who have allergies to it in the family. Wonder how much sugar to sub for it?
> 
> The painting is interesting.


Tami, since sugar isn't good for the teeth I found another recipe for you. Looks like the stevia is optional so the xylitol probably is too. Don't really need my toothpaste sweet anyway so you can just skip that part. Xylitol comes from the Birch tree and you must have a birch allergy. I also have a birch allergy, so I will watch to see if I have any reaction. Stevia is from a leaf in S. America and used in this recipe. The good thing about the xylitol is it's cutting acid so that when you brush your teeth it stops that reaction from juices and fruit. I think I might add some of these things into the recipe my sister gave me. Here is the new recipe and the link:

http://www.mommypotamus.com/tooth-powder-recipe/

Homemade Tooth Powder Recipe
Note: Feel free to add or adjust ingredients based on your needs. For example, if you have very sensitive teeth you might want to skip the baking soda and salt at first, or if you want to focus on removing stains add a little more activated charcoal.

Ingredients

4 tablespoons bentonite clay (You dont need an expensive brand  something like this will work well)
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 ½ teaspoons finely ground unrefined sea salt (I use this brand and this brand)
½ teaspoons clove powder (where to buy organic clove powder)
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon (where to buy organic cinnamon)
1 ½ teaspoons ground peppermint leaves, spearmint leaves or 5-10 drops peppermint essential oil*
1 ½ teaspoons unrefined stevia powder  optional (find it here)
¾ teaspoons activated charcoal  optional (I open up about 4 capsules of this brand to add in)
* If you dont have peppermint leaves, just grind some peppermint tea in a coffee grinder. Voila!

Directions

Using a stainless steel or plastic spoon, mix all ingredients in a clean glass jar. To use, add a little to a wet toothbrush and brush as normal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You are so clever....wow, and what a great neighbor to drop everything and get this done....I would never be able to pull it off.



Poledra65 said:


> Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween, that she was going to do it, but just doesn't have time, and as she put it, I'm more competent at it, would I have time, so I pulled out the same animal hat book that Gwen has and whipped up a hat, she didn't need a face so it was just the coloring and ears. No racoon in the book, but I used the panda hat patter, and just made triangle ears for it, glad I had some stash wool in charcoal gray and light gray, then for the white I used some of the roving I had spun on my drop spindle. lol
> It was a hit so far, so I'm pleased, I'll line it after Halloween if she wants me to sew a lining in, but it will do for the purpose, and being a super bulky wool, it sure will be warm.
> I'll post a pic from my phone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ooooh la la....Mommypatomus site has a scrumptuous sounding body scrub that would make nice Christmas presents:

http://www.mommypotamus.com/sugar-cookie-scrub/

Sugar Cookie Body Scrub Recipe
This recipe was adapted from this one from Gina-Marie of So, Lets Hang Out.

Ingredients

1/2 cup turbinado sugar
1/4 cup organic cane sugar*
1/4 cup sea salt**
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon unscented castile soap
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon molasses
1 teaspoon almond extract (optional)
* I know its crazy to find this on Mommypotamus. See the section on Sugar above for why I use it in this recipe. If you prefer you can use turbinado, but the scrub will be more coarse.

** If desired, you can substitute more cane sugar. However, keep in mind that because salt and sugar absorb moisture differently, youll need to add a few extra tablespoons to get the same texture.

Instructions

Add sugar and salt to a bowl and mix thoroughly. In a separate bowl, gently mix the castile soap, vanilla, and almond extract if youre using it. Add the castile soap mixture and olive oil to the sugar/salt mixture and combine thoroughly.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> So gld that you had a good time. The painting is very interesting, cool that it is so valuable. Cool wall treatments.


Even if I don't understand art, it is so wonderful that this man was still painting at 94 yrs. of age when he died. This is one of the latest paintings. What an interesting person he must have been. He said that there were many other wonderful painters but none as lucky as him because he had, and he named his wife. Thought that was so great that he had a wonderful relationship with his wife, who had sadly, already passed.

Sis only treated part of 2 walls so it isn't overwhelming either and very subtle. Shows the little sparkles when the sun shines in. I'm going now to look for your picture of the hat. How sweet of you to do that for your neighbor.

Found it! That is so cute and how wonderful you had some white that you had spun yourself. BRAVO I have done the drop spindle, but years and years ago and find it very hard to pick it up again. I would love to get a real spinning wheel. Maybe someday.

I keep adding to this. Hope that your DH and DS have a safe trip and good weather for it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

In the plane waiting to take off, I will never fly Virgin Atlantic again. Long story short they have messed up. Didn't have Seats for us at all. We are not even close to each other in fact opposite side of hand plane and rows apart. Should have had seats with extra leg room. Nope don't have that. In the upside I did get a window seat 
Sorry to vent it has been a long day already. We should arrive earlier than was originally said. Will check in when we get to Heathrow. 
Puctures when I gavd use of my iPad tomorrow or late tonight. 
Again sorry for the grouchies. 

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> This is so my house! I may be adopting another dog, Annie. She is a Rotweiler/Border Collie mix; 8 months old. I've had her 24 hours and it's going fairly well. I just want to make sure Bailey and Fancy will be ok with her.


That is great that you have a trial period to make sure other pets are ok with her and she with them.

See you got up early. I did too. Been sorting through so much mail and expired coupons, etc. ;-) Will be nice to get rid of that huge pile on the kitchen table. Boy does it build up fast.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> KTP is the one good thing about waking up early!


I agree, with coffee,


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> In the plane waiting to take off, I will never fly Virgin Atlantic again. Long story short they have messed up. Didn't have Seats for us at all. We are not even close to each other in fact opposite side of hand plane and rows apart. Should have had seats with extra leg room. Nope don't have that. In the upside I did get a window seat
> Sorry to vent it has been a long day already. We should arrive earlier than was originally said. Will check in when we get to Heathrow.
> Puctures when I gavd use of my iPad tomorrow or late tonight.
> Again sorry for the grouchies.
> ...


Oh no Caren, so sorry you weren't able to sit together with your friend. It is a nice long trip and extra nice when the person next to you is your friend. :roll:  Gripe all you want. That was not very nice of them. Hope the rest of the trip goes better. Hopefully you will get to sleep some of the way so you will be rested, but I imagine you are too excited. Strike that. If you are traveling during the day you won't want to sleep. Is this your flight to NY or the one to England? Our flights out of NY always left in the evening. Yay, your trip is finally here!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is great that you have a trial period to make sure other pets are ok with her and she with them.
> 
> See you got up early. I did too. Been sorting through so much mail and expired coupons, etc. ;-) Will be nice to get rid of that huge pile on the kitchen table. Boy does it build up fast.


What a blessed day, the sun is up and bright, cool but not cold I love this weather. Will be leaving soon have to go speak at hospital, 2nd year Med students. So nerves as always, this is my forth time doing it, :thumbup: 
Talk later. Blessing to all


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no Caren, so sorry you weren't able to sit together with your friend. It is a nice long trip and extra nice when the person next to you is your friend. :roll:  Gripe all you want. That was not very nice of them. Hope the rest of the trip goes better. Hopefully you will get to sleep some of the way so you will be rested, but I imagine you are too excited. Strike that. If you are traveling during the day you won't want to sleep. Is this your flight to NY or the one to England? Our flights out of NY always left in the evening. Yay, your trip is finally here!!!!


I am way too excited to sleep hardly slept a wink last night. Jamie drove us to syracuse. It is the flight to London, the lady was nice enough to move after the stewardess told she would be getting a better seat. Giving up leg room but I'll survive. But the whole flight is messed up seating and missing seats a plenty. Best sign off before they take my home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> What a blessed day, the sun is up and bright, cool but not cold I love this weather. Will be leaving soon have to go speak at hospital, 2nd year Med students. So nerves as always, this is my forth time doing it, :thumbup:
> Talk later. Blessing to all


How wonderful Patches. Please tell more about your talk to the students and what it is about if you can share. I'm sure whatever it is, it will be a help to them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am way too excited to sleep hardly slept a wink last night. Jamie drove us to syracuse. It is the flight to London, the lady was nice enough to move after the stewardess told she would be getting a better seat. Giving up leg room but I'll survive. But the whole flight is messed up seating and missing seats a plenty. Best sign off before they take my home.


Fill in a complaint form as soon as you arrive at Heathrow. Hope the rest of your trip goes well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good evening from GA. Just saw this on Facebook and had to share. It is so Sydney & me.


Awwww, precious.

Wish I had gotten a photo of my nephew, Chris's dog. This is the nephew who almost died from the brain aneurysm. He is doing fairly well. Told me he has some problems with balance. The dog is such a love. An great big female bull dog, almost all white with polka dot ears, which are brown spots. Had quite a time getting up on the couch beside me to give me kisses and get pets. She is deaf but a real love. They had one of the prettiest cats I have ever seen. She was white and was given to her by one of the ladies he works for as he is doing construction and hand-work since he can't drive trucks any more. She must raise them as the cat was returned to her. It is long-haired and white and a true beauty. Worth $1,300, which he could never have paid. Sis said he isn't even a cat person but accepted her for the girls.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> In the plane waiting to take off, I will never fly Virgin Atlantic again. Long story short they have messed up. Didn't have Seats for us at all. We are not even close to each other in fact opposite side of hand plane and rows apart. Should have had seats with extra leg room. Nope don't have that. In the upside I did get a window seat
> Sorry to vent it has been a long day already. We should arrive earlier than was originally said. Will check in when we get to Heathrow.
> Puctures when I gavd use of my iPad tomorrow or late tonight.
> Again sorry for the grouchies.
> ...


Poor public relation results from snafus like this!! You have plenty to grouch about!!! Hope everything goes smoothly after this!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, traveling is hard enough without hiccups. Glad you and friend got to sit together. Enjoy your trip.
Love raccoon hat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grouchies are understandable. Hope you and Amy have a wonderful time and all the "technical difficulties" are all done and over with at the beginning of the trip and it's smooth going the rest of the way. Have a wonderful time and post photos so I can "return" to England vicariously through you.



NanaCaren said:


> In the plane waiting to take off, I will never fly Virgin Atlantic again. Long story short they have messed up. Didn't have Seats for us at all. We are not even close to each other in fact opposite side of hand plane and rows apart. Should have had seats with extra leg room. Nope don't have that. In the upside I did get a window seat
> Sorry to vent it has been a long day already. We should arrive earlier than was originally said. Will check in when we get to Heathrow.
> Puctures when I gavd use of my iPad tomorrow or late tonight.
> Again sorry for the grouchies.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am way too excited to sleep hardly slept a wink last night. Jamie drove us to syracuse. It is the flight to London, the lady was nice enough to move after the stewardess told she would be getting a better seat. Giving up leg room but I'll survive. But the whole flight is messed up seating and missing seats a plenty. Best sign off before they take my home.


That is so great. It means a lot when you are traveling together to be sitting with one another.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


Keeping him in my thoughts


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, will keep DBIL in prayers.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


Prayers for him.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween, that she was going to do it, but just doesn't have time, and as she put it, I'm more competent at it, would I have time, so I pulled out the same animal hat book that Gwen has and whipped up a hat, she didn't need a face so it was just the coloring and ears. No racoon in the book, but I used the panda hat patter, and just made triangle ears for it, glad I had some stash wool in charcoal gray and light gray, then for the white I used some of the roving I had spun on my drop spindle. lol
> It was a hit so far, so I'm pleased, I'll line it after Halloween if she wants me to sew a lining in, but it will do for the purpose, and being a super bulky wool, it sure will be warm.
> I'll post a pic from my phone.


Great job on the hat, Kaye!!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> That hat is so cute. To just shop one up!!! Again the talent.
> Forgot to mention I tried Kathy's pork chops and they were really good. Will be making them again for sure.


I'm so glad you liked them, Spider...so easy too


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


Oh no, please let Linda know I am praying. Yes, good thing he went in to be checked.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Wanted to let you know that I heard from PtofValerie, our Valerie, and she hopes to go home from the 3 mo. stay in the hospital soon. When she does, she said she will post on the main forum. Here's hoping that is sooner than later. I let her know it is an answer to all our prayers and that we are still praying for her.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gwen, love the cartoon! Kitty Cocoa LOVES paper so when I'm working with a paper pattern and have it in my lap or aside of me, she finds a way to sit on it - LOL. She is just crazy for paper...Sundays is the best because when we are done reading the sections of the paper, for a time we will just toss them onto the floor all willy-nilly. Cocoa will dive in and among the papers and try to get underneath them all...sooo funny to watch. When we pick up the paper she looks all mad


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cute hat. There was another thread I read about Halloween costumes being too sexy for little girls. In Saskatchewan that would never be a problem because they always have to be big enough to go over a snow suit.



Poledra65 said:


> Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween, that she was going to do it, but just doesn't have time, and as she put it, I'm more competent at it, would I have time, so I pulled out the same animal hat book that Gwen has and whipped up a hat, she didn't need a face so it was just the coloring and ears. No racoon in the book, but I used the panda hat patter, and just made triangle ears for it, glad I had some stash wool in charcoal gray and light gray, then for the white I used some of the roving I had spun on my drop spindle. lol
> It was a hit so far, so I'm pleased, I'll line it after Halloween if she wants me to sew a lining in, but it will do for the purpose, and being a super bulky wool, it sure will be warm.
> I'll post a pic from my phone.


 :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Big weather change here. Really glad I made the effort to bring in my plants last night-- it was just above freezing this morning and will be again Fri morning and well BELOW freezing Sat morning. I took cuttings off my begonias (baby angel wing, large angel wing, dragon wing and dark wing)to the Center along with cuttings from "Moses in the bulrushes" and pathos plants. Garden club really liked getting them. A couple were blooming so they could see what the plant would be. I have a couple cucumber plants with small cucs, gotta decide if I try to cover them or not Fri night.. they came thru last night. Also will pick any tomatoes that might ripen yet. Always work to get done. Hope everyone is doing well, hugs and prayers as needed.


You sure get a longer growing season than us, I have to have all those things done by the end of August although the last few years a few of the hardier things have managed to survive well into September, there is still a skiff of snow here but about 10 miles east of us they got 8 inches the other day & it stayed, I think that is why we are staying quite cold, with the wind blowing over that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is great that you have a trial period to make sure other pets are ok with her and she with them.
> 
> See you got up early. I did too. Been sorting through so much mail and expired coupons, etc. ;-) Will be nice to get rid of that huge pile on the kitchen table. Boy does it build up fast.


My DH complains about all the papers, we bag them & once -yr take them to someone who has an outdoor furnace( the kind that burn big round bales) & he burns them in there. Usually a 1/2 ton load.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


I hope they can quickly find the problem & get it sorted out.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that I heard from PtofValerie, our Valerie, and she hopes to go home from the 3 mo. stay in the hospital soon. When she does, she said she will post on the main forum. Here's hoping that is sooner than later. I let her know it is an answer to all our prayers and that we are still praying for her.


Thanks for sharing the news, I was wondering how she was doing. Must have been pretty bad to stay in hospital 3 months nowadays when they are always trying to shove you out the door.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, love the cute cartoon.

Carol, your sure seem to have got the knack for making those roses. I don't think I would have the patience & our leaves wouldn't work anyway. They are brittle as soon as they hit the ground. Are you using maple leaves? Our bush is mostly poplar.

Caren, hope the rest of your trip goes better than the flight, not much fun when your friend is sitting far away, makes the flight seem much longer. Don't you have to pay extra for seats with more leg room? If so' they better be giving you a refund. I think we pay $30 extra to get those seats.
Well, I think this whole page is just me & I better get off & get some work done. Trying to get some extra house cleaning jobs done now that the outside work is done. Have a good day.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


Sorry to hear this and will be praying for him.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that I heard from PtofValerie, our Valerie, and she hopes to go home from the 3 mo. stay in the hospital soon. When she does, she said she will post on the main forum. Here's hoping that is sooner than later. I let her know it is an answer to all our prayers and that we are still praying for her.


That's wonderful news. I'm so glad that she's finally recovering.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That turned out great! Way to go girl!!!


Poledra65 said:


> Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween, that she was going to do it, but just doesn't have time, and as she put it, I'm more competent at it, would I have time, so I pulled out the same animal hat book that Gwen has and whipped up a hat, she didn't need a face so it was just the coloring and ears. No racoon in the book, but I used the panda hat patter, and just made triangle ears for it, glad I had some stash wool in charcoal gray and light gray, then for the white I used some of the roving I had spun on my drop spindle. lol
> It was a hit so far, so I'm pleased, I'll line it after Halloween if she wants me to sew a lining in, but it will do for the purpose, and being a super bulky wool, it sure will be warm.
> I'll post a pic from my phone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Can't wait to see a picture of Annie. Is her fur long like the Border Colle or Short like the Rottie


pammie1234 said:


> This is so my house! I may be adopting another dog, Annie. She is a Rotweiler/Border Collie mix; 8 months old. I've had her 24 hours and it's going fairly well. I just want to make sure Bailey and Fancy will be ok with her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's terrific news on Valerie...prayers continuing and hope you are able to continue recovery once at home.

My DH called his twin (Linda's DH) and he's doing much better today. Dr. saw him yesterday late afternoon and took him off all meds - DBIL has lost 20 lbs. since surgery and that has affected his dosage requirements--that plus the addition of the pain meds and blood thinner meds probably caused the BP plummet, but Dr. ordered MRI to rul out blood clots...whew, hope that's the answer. Thanks so much for the prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a safe trip and lots of fun.


NanaCaren said:


> In the plane waiting to take off, I will never fly Virgin Atlantic again. Long story short they have messed up. Didn't have Seats for us at all. We are not even close to each other in fact opposite side of hand plane and rows apart. Should have had seats with extra leg room. Nope don't have that. In the upside I did get a window seat
> Sorry to vent it has been a long day already. We should arrive earlier than was originally said. Will check in when we get to Heathrow.
> Puctures when I gavd use of my iPad tomorrow or late tonight.
> Again sorry for the grouchies.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is your talk about?


Patches39 said:


> What a blessed day, the sun is up and bright, cool but not cold I love this weather. Will be leaving soon have to go speak at hospital, 2nd year Med students. So nerves as always, this is my forth time doing it, :thumbup:
> Talk later. Blessing to all


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that I heard from PtofValerie, our Valerie, and she hopes to go home from the 3 mo. stay in the hospital soon. When she does, she said she will post on the main forum. Here's hoping that is sooner than later. I let her know it is an answer to all our prayers and that we are still praying for her.


Thanks for letting us know. Poor Valerie, I knew she had had some problems but didn't realise she was still in hospital. I do hope she gets home soon, I'm sure she's had more than enough of hospitals. She will have to take things very easily for a while when she first gets out. I'm sure her family will take good care of her. Please give her lots of love and hugs from me when you are next in contact.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Most definitely in my prayers. Also for Linda.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's terrific news on Valerie...prayers continuing and hope you are able to continue recovery once at home.
> 
> My DH called his twin (Linda's DH) and he's doing much better today. Dr. saw him yesterday late afternoon and took him off all meds - DBIL has lost 20 lbs. since surgery and that has affected his dosage requirements--that plus the addition of the pain meds and blood thinner meds probably caused the BP plummet, but Dr. ordered MRI to rul out blood clots...whew, hope that's the answer. Thanks so much for the prayers.


Glad to hear he's doing better today. Hope the MRI is all normal but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

An answered prayer. So glad he is better.


RookieRetiree said:


> That's terrific news on Valerie...prayers continuing and hope you are able to continue recovery once at home.
> 
> My DH called his twin (Linda's DH) and he's doing much better today. Dr. saw him yesterday late afternoon and took him off all meds - DBIL has lost 20 lbs. since surgery and that has affected his dosage requirements--that plus the addition of the pain meds and blood thinner meds probably caused the BP plummet, but Dr. ordered MRI to rul out blood clots...whew, hope that's the answer. Thanks so much for the prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


angelam said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Poor Valerie, I knew she had had some problems but didn't realise she was still in hospital. I do hope she gets home soon, I'm sure she's had more than enough of hospitals. She will have to take things very easily for a while when she first gets out. I'm sure her family will take good care of her. Please give her lots of love and hugs from me when you are next in contact.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> In the plane waiting to take off, I will never fly Virgin Atlantic again. Long story short they have messed up. Didn't have Seats for us at all. We are not even close to each other in fact opposite side of hand plane and rows apart. Should have had seats with extra leg room. Nope don't have that. In the upside I did get a window seat
> Sorry to vent it has been a long day already. We should arrive earlier than was originally said. Will check in when we get to Heathrow.
> Puctures when I gavd use of my iPad tomorrow or late tonight.
> Again sorry for the grouchies.
> ...


That's so frustrating, and quite unusual. DH flies VA whenever he can, and on the few occasions I have done they've been so much better than other carriers. I hope they make it up to you for messing up your bookings. Hope you have a good flight after all this fuss, and that you arrive refreshed at LHR.(!!?) Still mild here but cooler weather is threatened for tomorrow ; at least that will be seasonal. What have you planned for London? Have fun and enjoy every minute.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Rookie, prayers for your DBiL being said right now. Reassuring wishes for you and Linda.
Edit - see that the Dr thinks it may be meds related rather than a clot, so hope the results of MRI confirm this and it is sorted.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caren - What a shame about your flight!
Rookie - Hoping for a quick recovery for your DBIL.
Cashmere - Thanks for keeping us up to date with Valerie. She has had a hard time.
Poledra - Brilliant hat!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that I heard from PtofValerie, our Valerie, and she hopes to go home from the 3 mo. stay in the hospital soon. When she does, she said she will post on the main forum. Here's hoping that is sooner than later. I let her know it is an answer to all our prayers and that we are still praying for her.


Good news at last! Thank you for letting us know, and for keeping in contact with Valerie for us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is Chritophers girlfriend coming back with them or staying put for a while?


She's coming back with them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Poledra65, love, love that racoon :thumbup:


 Thank you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Gwen, love the cartoon! Kitty Cocoa LOVES paper so when I'm working with a paper pattern and have it in my lap or aside of me, she finds a way to sit on it - LOL. She is just crazy for paper...Sundays is the best because when we are done reading the sections of the paper, for a time we will just toss them onto the floor all willy-nilly. Cocoa will dive in and among the papers and try to get underneath them all...sooo funny to watch. When we pick up the paper she looks all mad


Both our cats like to get under rugs on the floor so if you see one all rucked up you have to be careful not to step on a cat. One (Salt) also will sit on a newspaper you are reading, or right in front of the page of a book or magazine so you can't read it. Maybe he is craving attention?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> So great that you knit this....I'm sure that was one happy little girl!


 I haven't talked to Abby, but mom said the older 2 girls and she were shocked that I had gotten it finished so quick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, how cute! Bet the kid loves you.


They are good kids, and they bring us stuff they bake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You are so clever....wow, and what a great neighbor to drop everything and get this done....I would never be able to pull it off.


LOL! Truth be told, the yarn I used is really super bulky, so that did half the work, I'm just glad I had it in my stash. 
That means I can buy more to take it's place right? LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> In the plane waiting to take off, I will never fly Virgin Atlantic again. Long story short they have messed up. Didn't have Seats for us at all. We are not even close to each other in fact opposite side of hand plane and rows apart. Should have had seats with extra leg room. Nope don't have that. In the upside I did get a window seat
> Sorry to vent it has been a long day already. We should arrive earlier than was originally said. Will check in when we get to Heathrow.
> Puctures when I gavd use of my iPad tomorrow or late tonight.
> Again sorry for the grouchies.
> ...


Oh no! Good to know though for the rest of us, will know not to fly with them. 
At least by the end of the day, you'll be landed in London and let the fun begin. Stay safe. 
Grouch away, it's better to get it out then to hold it in and end up with a headache or something.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ryssa and Grey are so funny, he waits behind the loveseat for her to run by then jumps out at her, she chases him around the loveseat, then she comes to play fetch with me, then he waits for her to run around the loveseat again and jumps out at her, and then they are off again. Until she starts to bark at him, then he sits on the scratching wave thingy like it's a safe zone. lol Then it will all start over again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Awwww, precious.
> 
> Wish I had gotten a photo of my nephew, Chris's dog. This is the nephew who almost died from the brain aneurysm. He is doing fairly well. Told me he has some problems with balance. The dog is such a love. An great big female bull dog, almost all white with polka dot ears, which are brown spots. Had quite a time getting up on the couch beside me to give me kisses and get pets. She is deaf but a real love. They had one of the prettiest cats I have ever seen. She was white and was given to her by one of the ladies he works for as he is doing construction and hand-work since he can't drive trucks any more. She must raise them as the cat was returned to her. It is long-haired and white and a true beauty. Worth $1,300, which he could never have paid. Sis said he isn't even a cat person but accepted her for the girls.


Wonderful that your nephew is doing so well, hoping that he continues to improve. 
Wow, what a sweet lady to give them the cat, and a sweet dad to take the cat for his girls, even though he's not a cat person, yet. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


Being sent, I hope that they get it all figured out and under control.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Great job on the hat, Kaye!!!!


Thanks Kathy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that I heard from PtofValerie, our Valerie, and she hopes to go home from the 3 mo. stay in the hospital soon. When she does, she said she will post on the main forum. Here's hoping that is sooner than later. I let her know it is an answer to all our prayers and that we are still praying for her.


Thank you for letting us know, I sure hope that she gets to go home soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Gwen, love the cartoon! Kitty Cocoa LOVES paper so when I'm working with a paper pattern and have it in my lap or aside of me, she finds a way to sit on it - LOL. She is just crazy for paper...Sundays is the best because when we are done reading the sections of the paper, for a time we will just toss them onto the floor all willy-nilly. Cocoa will dive in and among the papers and try to get underneath them all...sooo funny to watch. When we pick up the paper she looks all mad


LOL! Cocoa kitty needs a paper bag to play in. Mine like to get under the sheets when I'm trying to make the bed, makes it quite hard to do when they keep flopping around under there. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute hat. There was another thread I read about Halloween costumes being too sexy for little girls. In Saskatchewan that would never be a problem because they always have to be big enough to go over a snow suit.
> 
> :lol:


 We don't have that problem much either, it's too cold, not cold enough for snowsuits, but too cold to be running around with skin hanging out. 
But I sure remember the days growing up in Glennallen, of snowsuits under costumes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That turned out great! Way to go girl!!!


Thank you, it was fun and oh so quick. lol.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's terrific news on Valerie...prayers continuing and hope you are able to continue recovery once at home.
> 
> My DH called his twin (Linda's DH) and he's doing much better today. Dr. saw him yesterday late afternoon and took him off all meds - DBIL has lost 20 lbs. since surgery and that has affected his dosage requirements--that plus the addition of the pain meds and blood thinner meds probably caused the BP plummet, but Dr. ordered MRI to rul out blood clots...whew, hope that's the answer. Thanks so much for the prayers.


Oh good!! hope that the MRI shows up clear.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Caren - What a shame about your flight!
> Rookie - Hoping for a quick recovery for your DBIL.
> Cashmere - Thanks for keeping us up to date with Valerie. She has had a hard time.
> Poledra - Brilliant hat!


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH complains about all the papers, we bag them & once -yr take them to someone who has an outdoor furnace( the kind that burn big round bales) & he burns them in there. Usually a 1/2 ton load.


How wonderful. I have to go through each one and blank out the name and address or shred it. I like your way much better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's terrific news on Valerie...prayers continuing and hope you are able to continue recovery once at home.
> 
> My DH called his twin (Linda's DH) and he's doing much better today. Dr. saw him yesterday late afternoon and took him off all meds - DBIL has lost 20 lbs. since surgery and that has affected his dosage requirements--that plus the addition of the pain meds and blood thinner meds probably caused the BP plummet, but Dr. ordered MRI to rul out blood clots...whew, hope that's the answer. Thanks so much for the prayers.


Let's hope it will continue to improve now. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Poor Valerie, I knew she had had some problems but didn't realise she was still in hospital. I do hope she gets home soon, I'm sure she's had more than enough of hospitals. She will have to take things very easily for a while when she first gets out. I'm sure her family will take good care of her. Please give her lots of love and hugs from me when you are next in contact.


It must have been so serious. From my own experience, we lost a cousin much younger than I am from an infection while going through treatment for cancer. Totally unexpected, so I am so thankful Valerie will be ok. Continuing to pray for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Truth be told, the yarn I used is really super bulky, so that did half the work, I'm just glad I had it in my stash.
> That means I can buy more to take it's place right? LOL


Why of course, says one knitter to another.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that your nephew is doing so well, hoping that he continues to improve.
> Wow, what a sweet lady to give them the cat, and a sweet dad to take the cat for his girls, even though he's not a cat person, yet. lol


He is a big sweetheart.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Cocoa kitty needs a paper bag to play in. Mine like to get under the sheets when I'm trying to make the bed, makes it quite hard to do when they keep flopping around under there. lol


She used to LOVE paper bags but now "they bore her"...the princess that she is - LOLOL! She helps me make the bed by getting on top at the foot of the bed and she waits for me to "fluff" the top sheet. They she jumps into action and has to get all the air out from under the top sheet. It is amazing how fast she moves around the whole top of the bed. Then she looks at me like she is saying, "Yes, you are welcome" - LOL. I am going to have to try to get a video of that sometime...it is crazy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Why of course, says one knitter to another.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> He is a big sweetheart.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gottastch said:


> She used to LOVE paper bags but now "they bore her"...the princess that she is - LOLOL! She helps me make the bed by getting on top at the foot of the bed and she waits for me to "fluff" the top sheet. They she jumps into action and has to get all the air out from under the top sheet. It is amazing how fast she moves around the whole top of the bed. Then she looks at me like she is saying, "Yes, you are welcome" - LOL. I am going to have to try to get a video of that sometime...it is crazy!


LOL!!!! Cats definitely have their own personality.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is some more info on the toothpaste. Got the site for the recipe from my sister (She is allergic to cinnamon so leaves that out of hers.) She didn't know I was posting this so just showed me how to do it. Now anyone interested has instructions. If you go to the site with the link you can click on "where to buy." Hope this answers any questions:

http://www.foodrenegade.com/homemade-toothepaste-recipe-remineralizing/

This homemade toothpaste recipe is 100% natural, perfectly edible, and full of the minerals your teeth need to re-build enamel and maintain healthy teeth and gums.

Its a long-held belief among conventional dentistry that you cant regrow tooth enamel or heal cavities. But studies done by holistic dental care providers prove otherwise.

HOMEMADE REMINERALIZING TOOTHPASTE RECIPE: THE PLAYERS

I got most of my ingredients from one of my sponsors, VitaCost. Theyre quickly becoming one of my favorite places to shop online because they offer all the top, most trusted brands for vitamins, supplements, and whole foods, but at discount prices.

1/2 c. bentonite clay (where to buy bentonite clay powder)
3 Tbsp. xylitol powder (where to buy xylitol)
4 Tbsp. coconut oil, warmed to liquid
20 drops cinnamon essential oil
20 drops clove essential oil
30 drops Concentrace trace minerals (where to buy trace mineral drops)
3 Tbsp. water (possibly more)
HOMEMADE TOOTHPASTE RECIPE: THE HOW-TO

Thankfully, I have a stainless steel blade on my food processor, so I have no qualms using my food processor to make this homemade toothpaste recipe.

Bentonite clay can act like a magnet attracting positively charged heavy metals from your utensils, so you only want it to come into contact with a truly stable metal like stainless steel (which is used to mine the clay).

1. Place all dry ingredients in the food processor and pulse until well mixed.

2. In a liquid measuring cup, mix coconut oil, essential oils, trace minerals, and water.

3. Slowly pour the liquids into your food processor while continuing to pulse. Mix until smooth; add more water if necessary to reach desired consistency.

4. Remove homemade toothpaste from food processor and store in a glass jar with a lid. This keeps rather well in a medicine cabinet, although with time the exposure to air may dry it out. If it starts drying out before youve had the chance to use it, just mix in a bit more water.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

http://www.vitacost.com/trace-minerals-research-trace-mineral-drops-concentrace-8-fl-oz?csrc=AMB-FoodRenegadeMineraldrops

I just realized I had heard about toothpaste that helped re-build teeth. This must be it. I'm doing the Happy Dance, well, this plus the recipe for the toothpaste.

Trace minerals: There were a few questions on this. Here is some information I found on Vitacost:
Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1/2 Teaspoon (About 40 Drops)
Servings per Container: 96
Amount Per Serving	% Daily Value
Magnesium	250 mg	63%
Chloride	690 mg	21%
Sodium	5 mg	0%
Potassium	3 mg	0%
Sulfate	37 mg	*
Lithium	395 mcg	*
Boron	370 mcg	*
*Daily value not established.
Other Ingredients: Ionic sea minerals. Contains no other added ingredients. In addition Contains no other added ingredients. In addition to the elements listed above, this product contains the following in naturally occurring, varying trace amounts: Bromide, carbonate, calcium, silicon, nitrogen, selenium, phosphorus, iodide, chromium, manganese, titanium, rubidium, cobalt, copper, antimony, molybdenum, strontium, zinc, nickel, tungsten, germanium, scandium, vanadium, tellurium, tin, lanthanum, yttrium, silver, gallium, bismuth, zirconium, cerium, cesium, gold, beryllium, hafnium, samarium, terbium, europium, gadolinium, dysprosium, thorium, holmium, lutetium, erbium, ytterbium, neodymium, praseodymium, niobium, tantalum, thallium, rhenium, indium and palladium, plus the other elements found in sea water. This list is in approximate descending order.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Absolutely!!!



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Truth be told, the yarn I used is really super bulky, so that did half the work, I'm just glad I had it in my stash.
> That means I can buy more to take it's place right? LOL


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Afternoon My Precious Friends,
I cleaned two bathrooms and our bedroom yesterday. I only have Jim's computer room left and think I will let it wait until next week. I am gonna wash my hair and style it and that will be it for me today. Jim plans on us going to Sams tomorrow and that can be a hastle. Wish he would take me by the yarn store. Know he won't because it's on the other side of town. I heard they were selling. I sure hope this is not true. I just now found them.
I have devastating news. My computer has crashed. It is a Dell laptop and I have only had it since 2011. I am sure Jim thinks it is my fault since I am on KP and KTP and pattern sites a lot. I had sypware protection but apparently not enough. I told him for a long time it was not acting right and when it totally quite then he decided to look at it and called Dell. They worked on it and it ran for a very short time and shutdown completely. They said I could send it to them for further work or invest in a new one. So I am back to using his which is a bummer. He is always on it.
Jeanette, so glad Linda's husband is better but continue to pray for him and Linda.
So glad to get word from Valerie and continue to pray for her.
Sorlenna, thank God, I had your pattern on my email. I have lost the Charlotte and all my files. I am just sick.
I can still get emails as Jim fixed to to where I can log in to my site and has a guest login on his computer, so will still be able to follow you all.
Could someone tell me how many yards of yarn I need for a 60" scarf. I am 5'1 1/2". Will that be too long. I am going to make the traveling vine. Haven't bought my yarn yet. Browsing yarns now. I want something soft. My Berroco Folio is soft. It is Alpaca and Silk but I only got 2 balls and probably need 3-4. I don't know what I am doing. I am new at this. Any advice would be appreciated. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Afternoon My Precious Friends,
> I cleaned two bathrooms and our bedroom yesterday. I only have Jim's computer room left and think I will let it wait until next week. I am gonna wash my hair and style it and that will be it for me today. Jim plans on us going to Sams tomorrow and that can be a hastle. Wish he would take me by the yarn store. Know he won't because it's on the other side of town. I heard they were selling. I sure hope this is not true. I just now found them.
> I have devastating news. My computer has crashed. It is a Dell laptop and I have only had it since 2011. I am sure Jim thinks it is my fault since I am on KP and KTP and pattern sites a lot. I had sypware protection but apparently not enough. I told him for a long time it was not acting right and when it totally quite then he decided to look at it and called Dell. They worked on it and it ran for a very short time and shutdown completely. They said I could send it to them for further work or invest in a new one. So I am back to using his which is a bummer. He is always on it.
> Jeanette, so glad Linda's husband is better but continue to pray for him and Linda.
> ...


Hi Betty!!!! So sorry you are having computer issues. We are having troubles at our house too but our computers are older than old and some things that are new, in the world of computers, won't download...drivers and such - heavy sigh!

Anyway, to your question about yarn. I think it would depend on how wide you are planning to make your scarf and how tightly or loosely you knit. You might have to maybe try casting on and knit through a pattern or two of the traveling vine and then put a twisty tie tightly around the yarn where you end and then rip out what you have just knit. Measure how many inches your scarf is long and keep that in mind. Then rip out everything you have knit and then measure how many yards you used (from the beginning to the twisty tie). This is kind of backward logic here (I seem to be good at that - LOL) but you might be able to get a pretty good idea then of how many yards of yarn it takes you to knit so many iches of the pattern...get where I'm going here? It is a big stretch but maybe it will give you a little bit of an idea. Hope his makes sense


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hi all - just saw this posted on Facebook...reminds me of the wingspan shawl...a little bit  It is a crochet pattern but looks neat:

http://jessieathome.com/2014/10/skylark-scarf-free-crochet-pattern.html


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the explanation about the toothpaste, Daralene!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


Prayers coming at Linda, her DH and YOU. TY for letting us know.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute hat. There was another thread I read about Halloween costumes being too sexy for little girls. In Saskatchewan that would never be a problem because they always have to be big enough to go over a snow suit. :lol:


Best reason I've heard for Halloween in a cold area!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Can't wait to see a picture of Annie. Is her fur long like the Border Colle or Short like the Rottie


Gwen, I am so sad! They wanted her back. I had already gotten so attached, but I felt it was best to go ahead and give her back to them. Of course I have cried, and I bought a pizza and have already eaten 1/2! I know it will be alright, but I do miss her.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra, great hat! I don't think I could have made it that fast even with the bulky yarn.

Rookie, glad that DBIL is better. I hope that they are able to find out what caused it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I am so sad! They wanted her back. I had already gotten so attached, but I felt it was best to go ahead and give her back to them. Of course I have cried, and I bought a pizza and have already eaten 1/2! I know it will be alright, but I do miss her.


OH, Pammie, how very sad. Maybe you need to get a dog you can keep???


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Saturday morning out of Denver.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween, that she was going to do it, but just doesn't have time, and as she put it, I'm more competent at it, would I have time, so I pulled out the same animal hat book that Gwen has and whipped up a hat, she didn't need a face so it was just the coloring and ears. No racoon in the book, but I used the panda hat patter, and just made triangle ears for it, glad I had some stash wool in charcoal gray and light gray, then for the white I used some of the roving I had spun on my drop spindle. lol
> It was a hit so far, so I'm pleased, I'll line it after Halloween if she wants me to sew a lining in, but it will do for the purpose, and being a super bulky wool, it sure will be warm.
> I'll post a pic from my phone.


Cool hat!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Wanted to let you know that I heard from PtofValerie, our Valerie, and she hopes to go home from the 3 mo. stay in the hospital soon. When she does, she said she will post on the main forum. Here's hoping that is sooner than later. I let her know it is an answer to all our prayers and that we are still praying for her.


Thanks for this. 3 months is avery long time. She will be vry glad to get out- but could also be a bit concerned about how she will go after the securuty of the hospital for so long.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She's coming back with them.


Thats good- they need to be together again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, since sugar isn't good for the teeth I found another recipe for you. Looks like the stevia is optional so the xylitol probably is too. Don't really need my toothpaste sweet anyway so you can just skip that part. Xylitol comes from the Birch tree and you must have a birch allergy. I also have a birch allergy, so I will watch to see if I have any reaction. Stevia is from a leaf in S. America and used in this recipe. The good thing about the xylitol is it's cutting acid so that when you brush your teeth it stops that reaction from juices and fruit. I think I might add some of these things into the recipe my sister gave me. Here is the new recipe and the link:
> 
> http://www.mommypotamus.com/tooth-powder-recipe/
> 
> ...


Thank you. It's not just xylitol, but all artificial sweeteners. The stevia should be ok as it comes from a plant not chemicals.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear. Sorry that happened. Just wasn't meant to be then is the way I'd look at it but still so heartbreaking. 



pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I am so sad! They wanted her back. I had already gotten so attached, but I felt it was best to go ahead and give her back to them. Of course I have cried, and I bought a pizza and have already eaten 1/2! I know it will be alright, but I do miss her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


Sending up prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi Betty!!!! S
> Anyway, to your question about yarn. You might have to maybe try casting on and knit through a pattern or two of the traveling vine a


The other option Betty if you have kitchen or postal scales is to knit a couple as suggested and then weigh it (weight hte needles before you begin to be really accurate) and work it out from there.
These options of course assume you have the yarn already and are not planning on buying it for the scarf! Someone might be even more helpful!

What a pain about the computer as well. Sharing them doesn't work does it? Have you decided what to do yet?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful Patches. Please tell more about your talk to the students and what it is about if you can share. I'm sure whatever it is, it will be a help to them.


It went well, every year they ( doctors) pick people who have had a transplant to come and talk to 2nd year med students. This is my forth year. We tell about our experience with doctors and family. At the end we are ask to tell the doctors what we feel they should be aware of when with patience. And they get to ask questions I really enjoyed it. They had lots of questions. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


Praying now


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

Patches39 said:


> It went well, every year they ( doctors) pick people who have had a transplant to come and talk to 2nd year med students. This is my forth year. We tell about our experience with doctors and family. At the end we are ask to tell the doctors what we feel they should be aware of when with patience. And they get to ask questions I really enjoyed it. They had lots of questions. :thumbup:


What a great idea-- and how nice doctors are getting this.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I am so sad! They wanted her back. I had already gotten so attached, but I felt it was best to go ahead and give her back to them. Of course I have cried, and I bought a pizza and have already eaten 1/2! I know it will be alright, but I do miss her.


Sorry you had to give her back. Maybe you will find another that you will love even more.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> OH, Pammie, how very sad. Maybe you need to get a dog you can keep???


I'm so sorry, Pammie. I would be heartbroken, too. But if you go to a shelter, I know you could find another dog that you could give a forever home.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie, good news about your BIL , hope they get everything sorted out soon.

Pammie sorry you had to give the dog back, hopefully you will find another soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hi all - just saw this posted on Facebook...reminds me of the wingspan shawl...a little bit  It is a crochet pattern but looks neat:
> 
> http://jessieathome.com/2014/10/skylark-scarf-free-crochet-pattern.html


What a pretty shawl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Rookie...Hope DBIL continues to improve. I know your DH had to be full of concern and worry for his brother as they are such great friends as well as brothers.

Pammie...Sorry to hear of the doggie situation. You were a blessing to that puppy for a day and you got to love on him for a short bit. 

Cashmeregma...Thanks for the update on Valerie. She continues to be in my thoughts and prayers. 

Poledra...Love the raccoon hat. So happy you had the time to make a child happy.

Caren...Looking forward to pictures from your journeys.

Another long day at work, but had a lot of fun. We celebrated Halloween a day early at work. Got off from work and went to the butcher shop to get meat for the week. Then home to cook dinner for friend and her family. Tonight was taco night for them which seemed to delight the children. They also got some cereal and ice cream and root beer to make root beer floats. Bella was enjoying munching on a tortilla which was priceless for me to see her enjoying eating some food. She gets most of her nutrients from her tube feedings. She was even smiling while she ate. Her nurse keeps track of what she eats and her development. The nurse was there this evening which was wonderful so that Mom could leave a bit early to do some things at the church. Nurse stayed until Dad came home then he takes charge. The family gets between 40 and 50 hours of home nursing for Bella. She will be off from work while Bella is in the hospital for her 3 surgeries and then will be even busier for a bit when Bella returns home. Bella is now on oxygen at night and does not get much sleep as alarms go off for a good bit of the night. That also means that Mom and Dad don't sleep much as they care for such a fragile child. She is so adorable and such a pleasant little girl. The nurse just loves her and so do we. Matthew has been a great help making meals for this family and taking food to them. He would not deal with the taco meat as he does not like the smell of it so I had to carry it. He carried everything else in. The family should be set for meals for a few days now. My next effort will be to bring them food to take to the specialty hospital in a week and a half. I told the mom today that I am doing that so she will know that is one less worry for her. Matthew and I will plan out some easy foods for them to take. Carrot sticks hold up well so I am sure that will be on our list as well as apples and maybe grapes to go along with those sandwiches. Always have to avoid anything with egg so careful with any dessert items as well as other foods. 

DS#1 is complaining of headache and ear pain today. I hope he will feel better soon. I suggested going to the walk in clinic tomorrow but he says they will not do anything as it just started hurting and sometimes the hurt goes away in a few days. Could be allergy related so will see how things go for a few days. 

Time to get some rest as I will be at work at 4 AM so up by 2:30 AM. Lots of running around tomorrow so won't have much time for the computer. 

Has anyone heard from Sam this week?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It went well, every year they ( doctors) pick people who have had a transplant to come and talk to 2nd year med students. This is my forth year. We tell about our experience with doctors and family. At the end we are ask to tell the doctors what we feel they should be aware of when with patience. And they get to ask questions I really enjoyed it. They had lots of questions. :thumbup:


It's a great idea- especially if they do the same thing for other conditions as well. It helps the med students get some idea of what the patient is going through and should help them see the patients as people and as memebers of a family and socila groups that are all impacted when something major like a transplant is needed. Both leading up to it withth emajor helath issues to start with and then after dealing with the changes and the other things that come with it. And something of the emotional issues that go on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!

Tami


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


Great news. You must be so relieved. 
My prayers for all in need of them. Fortunately I am a bit better again today but following Dr's advice and taking it easy and not getting overtired. I do need to be better as there is a lot to do for the move.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Glad that Rookie's BIL and Tami's mom are moving along on more positive paths. Prayers offered for both situations.

Nittergma visited my local knitting group for a bit today. Sure hope she would like to return as often as possible for her.

I'm off to work on the baby animals for DGGD--still trying to get them finished.

Hope to get back later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Tami, so glad to hear mom's condition has improved. Hoping rehab goes well and brings increasing improvement.

Pacer, you are an angel! Bless you for all you do for your special family and all the others you help.

Someone asked about Sam; am I remembering that he's having computer troubles? Hope that is the only trouble for him.

Tomorrow night I am invited to home of friend of DD. There will be some other families with young ones. They']l will go trick-or-treating early, and then have some snacks afterwards. DGS want to be a front-loader for Halloween. DD daughter says she is tearing her hair out, but is persisting. Daddy will be the Construction Boss and DD is going as the OSHA inspector, complete with safety glasses, clip board and hard hat! Goodness! We used to dress up as gypsies or bums!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


Hooray on your mom, so glad. Also for Rookie's BIL who had some good news. hope things keep improving.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all. DD and I just went out and got the candies for Halloween--the store was packed. I guess I should have expected it. And they were already clearing out that stuff to put out Christmas things. I can't even think about that yet!

I forgot to take my phone when we went out and when I got back, something had changed the background...not sure what that's about, so I'll reboot it and see if anything changes back. bother.

Today was busy at work again, but I think I got everything done (will know for sure tomorrow when I start again, lol).

To all in need of healing, I send positive thoughts, and hugs & blessings for all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


Glad to hear that the news is good and that the test is over. Get as much rest as possible.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Hello from the tired travelers. It took forever with so many sily little hiccups. I am glad to finally be getting some rest. Amy and I did indeed end up being able to sit together. A plus, both of us have dietary needs that were for the most part met. Our breakfast fruit, a gluten free pound cake. By the way it was devine and tasted like a pound cake. Then for the. Ext meal we had fruit, a salad with a lemon vinaigrette, rice steamed veggies and lemon chicken. Then a bit later when had the most delicious Orange ganache, made in the UK. Mmmmmm 
I am very tired so I will sign out for tonight/ today and check in tomorrow with coffee and a few pictures as long my photos have played nice and gone to my iPad. The Internet in our hotel is as expected hotel quality. 
Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to everyone. 
Good night one and all and thank you for letting me vent love you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, glad you will have WiFi. Rest well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, glad you will have WiFi. Rest well.


Thanks and you take care of yourself lady. Really getting off here now that I am falling asleep.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks and you take care of yourself lady. Really getting off here now that I am falling asleep.


Enjoy your sleep. Glad the journey wasn't too bad after all. Welcome to England.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

martina said:


> Glad to hear that the news is good and that the test is over. Get as much rest as possible.


Ditto on that one. Sounds good.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from the tired travelers. It took forever with so many sily little hiccups. I am glad to finally be getting some rest. Amy and I did indeed end up being able to sit together. A plus, both of us have dietary needs that were for the most part met. Our breakfast fruit, a gluten free pound cake. By the way it was devine and tasted like a pound cake. Then for the. Ext meal we had fruit, a salad with a lemon vinaigrette, rice steamed veggies and lemon chicken. Then a bit later when had the most delicious Orange ganache, made in the UK. Mmmmmm
> I am very tired so I will sign out for tonight/ today and check in tomorrow with coffee and a few pictures as long my photos have played nice and gone to my iPad. The Internet in our hotel is as expected hotel quality.
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to everyone.
> Good night one and all and thank you for letting me vent love you all.


What a beautiful pix. And the meals sound great. Must say, I usually stay only at Comfort Inns and don't use computer in room, use theirs, and that has always been very satisfactory. Can't speak for other hotels.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


Wonderful news! Hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I am so sad! They wanted her back. I had already gotten so attached, but I felt it was best to go ahead and give her back to them. Of course I have cried, and I bought a pizza and have already eaten 1/2! I know it will be alright, but I do miss her.


Awwww, Pammie, so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> It went well, every year they ( doctors) pick people who have had a transplant to come and talk to 2nd year med students. This is my forth year. We tell about our experience with doctors and family. At the end we are ask to tell the doctors what we feel they should be aware of when with patience. And they get to ask questions I really enjoyed it. They had lots of questions. :thumbup:


How lovely of you Patches. I didn't know you've had a transplant. Your 4th year means all is going great. I'm sure they gain a lot from learning about your perspective as a patient. Glad you enjoyed it and were there to answer questions. They will be all the better dealing with others, thanks to you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


Glad to hear this and hope the rehab is a good experience for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, I don't know how you keep up with your own family, work and another family. You are an inspiration. Matthew sure is getting exposure to caring for others from you as was evident at KAP. Hope DS Feels better soon.

Martina, hope you feel better soon, especially with the move.

Machriste, good to hear you will have fun for Halloween.

Sassafrass, hope this is good news, sounds like it is. What a nice doctor to hold your hand like that. Will be so nice if he can help you.

Caren, so glad the trip is over and you are safely there, hiccups and all. Have a fabulous time, but then you really don't need me to tell you that.

DH and I had the Key Lime Popsicles for dessert tonight and they are definitely wonderful. We were a little anxious and the needed to be a little more frozen.:XD: :XD: :XD: But, still held up on the stick once out of the mold.

I'm off for the night. We are watching a movie, Winter's Tale. Just beginning. Night all, at least here in the states.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kansas, Caren, Rookie, Daralene, thank you, so glad to have that over with.
Sammie, hope you get your very own forever dog.
Tami, good news 're: your mom.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you to everyone for the sympathy regarding the puppy. I had her only 2 days, but I knew I was getting attached. I do think it is for the best. Puppies are a lot of trouble! I had to watch her all the time. I never realized how mature Bailey had become! I guess Annie wore them out as they have slept most of the time since she left. I'm not going to get another anytime soon. Bailey and Fancy give me more love than I deserve, and they like being the center of my attention. 

Caren, glad you have arrived and are resting. Have a wonderful trip.

So happy for those that have had good news regarding health. I know that it is a relief for the families.

I am tired, probably from the emotions, so will be heading off to bed. I hope everyone has a good night/day. Hugs!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad to hear good reports re Desert Joy, Tami's mom, and Rookie's DBIL.i hope the news continues to be good in the days to come.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like there has been good news from all those with health issues, great news.
Patches, I didn't realize you had a transplant, I hope that has made your life so much easier. It is truly amazing how far medicine has advanced with them over the last 40 yrs. When I worked in Saskatoon I had quite alot of contact with the kidney transplant patients as Saskatoon had the leading kidney transplant doctors in Canada at that time. When I first started working things did not g very well but now they ave become almost routine.
Pacer, you are definitely a godsend to the family with the sick children. I cannot imagine having so many sick children at once. Is it a genetic problem that causes the problem or just very bad luck? What a stress on thee whole family.

Well I did really well on the house cleaning today, got my bedroom & 2 bathrooms washed down, cupboards oiled & curtains washed. Still ave the kitchen, living room & porch to do, hopefully I can bet them done in the next week, then maybe I can start making things for Christmas.
The wind s howling tonight line it's going to take the roof off, not are what it is going to blow in but it sure sounds like winter.
Well, time for bed. Night all


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I am here but my computer is acting silly so it has been an unpleasant experience to try to do anything on it. I have been able to read this week but not comment. Hope all is well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


YEAH :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


Thats rather unexpected! But how good if it isn't one of the other two.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


Thats rather unexpected! But how good if it isn't one of the other two, especially Crohns.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from the tired travelers. It took forever with so many sily little hiccups. I am glad to finally be getting some rest. Amy and I did indeed end up being able to sit together. A plus, both of us have dietary needs that were for the most part met. Our breakfast fruit, a gluten free pound cake. By the way it was devine and tasted like a pound cake. Then for the. Ext meal we had fruit, a salad with a lemon vinaigrette, rice steamed veggies and lemon chicken. Then a bit later when had the most delicious Orange ganache, made in the UK. Mmmmmm
> I am very tired so I will sign out for tonight/ today and check in tomorrow with coffee and a few pictures as long my photos have played nice and gone to my iPad. The Internet in our hotel is as expected hotel quality.
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to everyone.
> Good night one and all and thank you for letting me vent love you all.


Glad you have arrived safely.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> How wonderful. I have to go through each one and blank out the name and address or shred it. I like your way much better.


I use them to wrap kitchen scraps that are going to the compost heap or the wormery so all our info is going to the worms! Non confidential paper goes into local recycling bank - one of the benefits of living in a small town.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


Glad to hear it went well, and that our wishes worked!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


So pleased to hear that all went well and you now have that behind you. Lets hope the biopsies bring good results too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from the tired travelers. It took forever with so many sily little hiccups. I am glad to finally be getting some rest. Amy and I did indeed end up being able to sit together. A plus, both of us have dietary needs that were for the most part met. Our breakfast fruit, a gluten free pound cake. By the way it was devine and tasted like a pound cake. Then for the. Ext meal we had fruit, a salad with a lemon vinaigrette, rice steamed veggies and lemon chicken. Then a bit later when had the most delicious Orange ganache, made in the UK. Mmmmmm
> I am very tired so I will sign out for tonight/ today and check in tomorrow with coffee and a few pictures as long my photos have played nice and gone to my iPad. The Internet in our hotel is as expected hotel quality.
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to everyone.
> Good night one and all and thank you for letting me vent love you all.


Welcome to the UK!! I'm sure you're both exhausted now, get some rest and then start enjoying your stay. Where are you at the moment? I'm glad Virgin Atlantic redeemed themselves a little with decent food. Like TNS I'm surprised at the mix up at the beginning of your journey. VA normally have a very good reputation for customer service.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


Great news! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

machriste said:


> Tami, so glad to hear mom's condition has improved. Hoping rehab goes well and brings increasing improvement.
> 
> Pacer, you are an angel! Bless you for all you do for your special family and all the others you help.
> 
> ...


We used to just put on things like your parents' old clothes and that was it! We also had to say a poem, sing a song or tell a joke to earn your reward, which was more likely to be peanuts or apples than sweets or money! We also used to say, "Any Halligallotions?" .....no idea where that came from as a lot of my friends from other parts of the country had never heard that one!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


That is good news, and what a nice doctor!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caren - Glad you made it safely & remember to let me know if you get anywhere near my neck of the woods. Enjoy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kansas g-ma said:


> What a great idea-- and how nice doctors are getting this.


I agree. Doctors should be shown that they are dealing with human beings and not just the mechanical bits. Well done for doing this, Patches :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


I am so pleased :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


I am so pleased that is over for you. Prayers and {{hugs}} for you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

NanaCaren, Wonderful sunrise. Glad your flight was Okish.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> I'm so sorry, Pammie. I would be heartbroken, too. But if you go to a shelter, I know you could find another dog that you could give a forever home.
> Junek


i too am so sorry


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma and Kate. Thank you. I am amazed and impressed with his kindness.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> It's a great idea- especially if they do the same thing for other conditions as well. It helps the med students get some idea of what the patient is going through and should help them see the patients as people and as memebers of a family and socila groups that are all impacted when something major like a transplant is needed. Both leading up to it withth emajor helath issues to start with and then after dealing with the changes and the other things that come with it. And something of the emotional issues that go on.


that is so true, and it seems to help they really get into it. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


another answered prayer, prayers still going up


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


  :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, glad you will have WiFi. Rest well.


ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I agree. Doctors should be shown that they are dealing with human beings and not just the mechanical bits. Well done for doing this, Patches :thumbup:


  thanks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Poledra, great hat! I don't think I could have made it that fast even with the bulky yarn.
> 
> Rookie, glad that DBIL is better. I hope that they are able to find out what caused it.


Thank you.

So sorry about the dog, that's too bad, they really should have thought it through more before they let you take the dog for a bit, and made this decision then. But you did the right thing though it's a hard thing. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Cool hat!


 Thanks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats good- they need to be together again.


Yes, it will be good for them both I hope. Should make life interesting anyway. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Rookie...Hope DBIL continues to improve. I know your DH had to be full of concern and worry for his brother as they are such great friends as well as brothers.
> 
> Pammie...Sorry to hear of the doggie situation. You were a blessing to that puppy for a day and you got to love on him for a short bit.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
How wonderful that she was able to really enjoy the tortilla, especially since she doesn't often get to enjoy solid foods. 
I hope DS1 is feeling much better soon, Allergies suck, I know, my Neti Pot is my best friend, and I found some oregano oil drops to use in it and that helps a lot. 
Have a good day, though very busy it sounds like. 
Hugs. 
I am wondering if Ron is going to be able to resurrect Sams computer this time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Fantastic!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Tami, so glad to hear mom's condition has improved. Hoping rehab goes well and brings increasing improvement.
> 
> Pacer, you are an angel! Bless you for all you do for your special family and all the others you help.
> 
> ...


That sounds like fun for Halloween, and that is a rather extensive costume idea. lol but they will have fun once they get it all together, we will need a picture of this front loader costume I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


So glad that you are home and that it all went well, hopefully you will have solid answers soon. It always helps to have an understanding and considerate doctor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. DD and I just went out and got the candies for Halloween--the store was packed. I guess I should have expected it. And they were already clearing out that stuff to put out Christmas things. I can't even think about that yet!
> 
> I forgot to take my phone when we went out and when I got back, something had changed the background...not sure what that's about, so I'll reboot it and see if anything changes back. bother.
> 
> ...


I have to get my candy today, was going to stop by Walmart and pick it up last night but forgot.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So sorry about the dog, that's too bad, they really should have thought it through more before they let you take the dog for a bit, and made this decision then. But you did the right thing though it's a hard thing.
> HUGS!


I was pretty sad, especially since she had really "pushed" for me to take her. But, in the long run, I think it is best. Puppies require so much time, and I had to constantly watch her to keep her out of things. After I got home, we all just laid around and napped. Basically, I am glad to be back to my two precious babies, Bailey and Fancy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Landings Caren, hope you are getting some good rest.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How lovely of you Patches. I didn't know you've had a transplant. Your 4th year means all is going great. I'm sure they gain a lot from learning about your perspective as a patient. Glad you enjoyed it and were there to answer questions. They will be all the better dealing with others, thanks to you.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was pretty sad, especially since she had really "pushed" for me to take her. But, in the long run, I think it is best. Puppies require so much time, and I had to constantly watch her to keep her out of things. After I got home, we all just laid around and napped. Basically, I am glad to be back to my two precious babies, Bailey and Fancy.


Puppies certainly do, and they certainly keep you hopping, which is good for the exercise quotient that I want to reach, but makes it hard to do anything else when you are stopping every 30 seconds to through the ball again. lolol. And Ryssa can get very indignant if she thinks you are trying to ignore her, she'll throw the toy *at* you. :roll:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pammie, sorry about the puppy, but you know where to visit it...hugs.

Sassafrass-so far so good--love your doctor. I had one like that for the needle biopsies for the breast cancer...even with trying to see the where to put the needles and actually inserting them, he was very kind and holding my hand, etc. Made a world of difference even if it still was a horrible experience and hurt like...ll. Wishing you all good news from here on in and that there is an quick and effective solution.

Patches - you're a God send for those students...I hope they all take heed; I've had a few who need to go back for a remedial course.

DBIL's MRI shows no blood clots (thank you prayers), but prostate infection shows up on blood tests...hope it's as simple as that and antibiotics take care of it. I'm continuing my prayers as answers still need to come.

Love to all. Caren-glad you made it safely..have a wonderful time. Pacer - what a treasure you are as a friend and Matthew is following right in your footsteps. Proud to call you friend.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pammie, sorry about the puppy, but you know where to visit it...hugs.
> 
> Sassafrass-so far so good--love your doctor. I had one like that for the needle biopsies for the breast cancer...even with trying to see the where to put the needles and actually inserting them, he was very kind and holding my hand, etc. Made a world of difference even if it still was a horrible experience and hurt like...ll. Wishing you all good news from here on in and that there is an quick and effective solution.
> 
> ...


  :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Been up for a while, could not sleep, so will make coffee and start my day. Will be home today, not going out tired so blessings to all and asking joy, peace, healing, and happiness for everyone. :-D


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


Good news. Here's hoping you start feeling better now and get a good diagnosis.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from the tired travelers. It took forever with so many sily little hiccups. I am glad to finally be getting some rest. Amy and I did indeed end up being able to sit together. A plus, both of us have dietary needs that were for the most part met. Our breakfast fruit, a gluten free pound cake. By the way it was devine and tasted like a pound cake. Then for the. Ext meal we had fruit, a salad with a lemon vinaigrette, rice steamed veggies and lemon chicken. Then a bit later when had the most delicious Orange ganache, made in the UK. Mmmmmm
> I am very tired so I will sign out for tonight/ today and check in tomorrow with coffee and a few pictures as long my photos have played nice and gone to my iPad. The Internet in our hotel is as expected hotel quality.
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to everyone.
> Good night one and all and thank you for letting me vent love you all.


I am glad to see you made it safely. Get some rest and have a great time!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pacer said:


> Rookie...Hope DBIL continues to improve. I know your DH had to be full of concern and worry for his brother as they are such great friends as well as brothers.
> 
> Pammie...Sorry to hear of the doggie situation. You were a blessing to that puppy for a day and you got to love on him for a short bit.
> 
> ...


You are a true blessing for that family and it's wonderful that Matthew is so willing to help.
More stars in your crown!!
Will say a prayer for your son when praying for Bella and her family.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


Wonderful news. I will continue to keep her in my prayers and, of course you, as well.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> I'm home. Very tired, an hour and a half each way and two hour procedure. Good news, he does not think it's UC or Chrohns. Maybe microscopic colitis again. He biopsies stomach ulcer. So gentle, knowing I'm afraid of going under anaesthesia he held my hand in two of his til I was under. Will see him for F/U appt. Some cramping but it feels good to have that behind me. Thank you for your prayers, they worked.


And the prayers will continue until you're back to your very active self!! That's great news.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:



> Welcome to the UK!! I'm sure you're both exhausted now, get some rest and then start enjoying your stay. Where are you at the moment? I'm glad Virgin Atlantic redeemed themselves a little with decent food. Like TNS I'm surprised at the mix up at the beginning of your journey. VA normally have a very good reputation for customer service.


Thank you, enjoying now that I have the hiccups straightened out. Amy and I are at King's Cross waiting on our train. 
VA did a good job fixing the problem for all of the passengers that had no seats or double booked seating. Our seats for the home flight have been taken care of as well. All is good had a good sleep learned a couple new things.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from the tired travelers. It took forever with so many sily little hiccups. I am glad to finally be getting some rest. Amy and I did indeed end up being able to sit together. A plus, both of us have dietary needs that were for the most part met. Our breakfast fruit, a gluten free pound cake. By the way it was devine and tasted like a pound cake. Then for the. Ext meal we had fruit, a salad with a lemon vinaigrette, rice steamed veggies and lemon chicken. Then a bit later when had the most delicious Orange ganache, made in the UK. Mmmmmm
> I am very tired so I will sign out for tonight/ today and check in tomorrow with coffee and a few pictures as long my photos have played nice and gone to my iPad. The Internet in our hotel is as expected hotel quality.
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to everyone.
> Good night one and all and thank you for letting me vent love you all.


Good morning, Caren.
I'm glad things were worked out and your meals sound delicious!
Glad you're there safely. And I'm so looking forward to details and more pictures of your travels!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, enjoying now that I have the hiccups straightened out. Amy and I are at King's Cross waiting on our train.
> VA did a good job fixing the problem for all of the passengers that had no seats or double booked seating. Our seats for the home flight have been taken care of as well. All is good had a good sleep learned a couple new things.


Thanks for the picture. I will enjoy seeing England thru your pictures! I am glad VA is taking care of the mix ups.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the sympathy regarding the puppy. I had her only 2 days, but I knew I was getting attached. I do think it is for the best. Puppies are a lot of trouble! I had to watch her all the time. I never realized how mature Bailey had become! I guess Annie wore them out as they have slept most of the time since she left. I'm not going to get another anytime soon. Bailey and Fancy give me more love than I deserve, and they like being the center of my attention.
> 
> Caren, glad you have arrived and are resting. Have a wonderful trip.
> 
> ...


I'm glad the pain has eased. And you still have a lot of love from the fur-babies you already have.
Junek


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am here but my computer is acting silly so it has been an unpleasant experience to try to do anything on it. I have been able to read this week but not comment. Hope all is well.


Missed seeing you, Marilyn. Hope things are going well with you and Ray.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been keeping up, without posting much, for the past couple of days. I was really happy to hear that Valerie at last seems to be making a recovery. I had been thinking about her, and wondering how things were going. Good news on the health front from several of you, which must be good!

I am going to spend the afternoon knitting, because this evening I want to paint my nails! I very rarely do this, simply because it means I cannot do anything with my hands for such a long time while the nails dry! Just sitting really is not the way I like to spend my time, but I expect I shall get ahead with some reading. I want my nails to look good because on Saturday, we are having a rare trip down to London. We will meet my sister and her husband, then we are having dinner at the Savoy - a Christmas present from our daughters, which we have only just got around to enjoying. Then on Sunday, we will go to the Tower of London to see the poppy installation and after that, we have tickets for the Rembrandt exhibition at the National Gallery. 

I hope I shall have lots to report back on, but that will be next week's Tea Party!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Caren, looking forward to more travelogue.
ROOKIE, TAMI, June, thank you so much. I have been up since midnight, but feeling good. Even managed to change sheets and do wash. Much needed. With luck Maya and I can have walk. She has sore spot on butt I've been treating with tea tree oil. Will evaluate need for vet today.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been there...thanks for the photo to evoke wonderful memories. Glad things are working out and VA came through for you and Amy...have a great time.



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, enjoying now that I have the hiccups straightened out. Amy and I are at King's Cross waiting on our train.
> VA did a good job fixing the problem for all of the passengers that had no seats or double booked seating. Our seats for the home flight have been taken care of as well. All is good had a good sleep learned a couple new things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Caren, looking forward to more travelogue.
> ROOKIE, TAMI, June, thank you so much. I have been up since midnight, but feeling good. Even managed to change sheets and do wash. Much needed. With luck Maya and I can have walk. She has sore spot on butt I've been treating with tea tree oil. Will evaluate need for vet today.


I am glad you are feeling so much better!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Landings Caren, hope you are getting some good rest.


Once we finally got to the hotel had a great rest, slept straight through until 7:50 am. Sitting here waiting to head to our home away for home for the next week. Being met at the train no getting lost going to the hotel. Will get some photos on the way there. Tried to post photos and have been kicked off/ frozen twice so will wait until later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caren, that is a lovely photo of King's Cross. I do hope you enjoy your time here. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been keeping up, without posting much, for the past couple of days. I was really happy to hear that Valerie at last seems to be making a recovery. I had been thinking about her, and wondering how things were going. Good news on the health front from several of you, which must be good!
> 
> I am going to spend the afternoon knitting, because this evening I want to paint my nails! I very rarely do this, simply because it means I cannot do anything with my hands for such a long time while the nails dry! Just sitting really is not the way I like to spend my time, but I expect I shall get ahead with some reading. I want my nails to look good because on Saturday, we are having a rare trip down to London. We will meet my sister and her husband, then we are having dinner at the Savoy - a Christmas present from our daughters, which we have only just got around to enjoying. Then on Sunday, we will go to the Tower of London to see the poppy installation and after that, we have tickets for the Rembrandt exhibition at the National Gallery.
> 
> I hope I shall have lots to report back on, but that will be next week's Tea Party!


I think that's part of the reason I don't like to do my nails either. I am thinking about painting mine orange for today, for Halloween.

It sounds like you have a great weekend planned. Have lots of fun! If you can, please take a few photos and share them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Kathleendoris, that sounds my kind if trip. Do have a lovely time. I shall enjoy sharing it with you next week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caren, that is a lovely photo of King's Cross. I do hope you enjoy your time here. :thumbup:


Well thank you. I will enjoy very much, there is so much to see and I had not seen half of it.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

R u going to see the poppies at the tower, they are spectacular now they have nearly all planted. lyn x



NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, enjoying now that I have the hiccups straightened out. Amy and I are at King's Cross waiting on our train.
> VA did a good job fixing the problem for all of the passengers that had no seats or double booked seating. Our seats for the home flight have been taken care of as well. All is good had a good sleep learned a couple new things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami so glad mom is doing well. Sassafras glad you have such a compassionate doctor.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Time to get some breakfast and go see mom. Need to do some baking after that.

Hugs and prayers for all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been keeping up, without posting much, for the past couple of days. I was really happy to hear that Valerie at last seems to be making a recovery. I had been thinking about her, and wondering how things were going. Good news on the health front from several of you, which must be good!
> 
> I am going to spend the afternoon knitting, because this evening I want to paint my nails! I very rarely do this, simply because it means I cannot do anything with my hands for such a long time while the nails dry! Just sitting really is not the way I like to spend my time, but I expect I shall get ahead with some reading. I want my nails to look good because on Saturday, we are having a rare trip down to London. We will meet my sister and her husband, then we are having dinner at the Savoy - a Christmas present from our daughters, which we have only just got around to enjoying. Then on Sunday, we will go to the Tower of London to see the poppy installation and after that, we have tickets for the Rembrandt exhibition at the National Gallery.
> 
> I hope I shall have lots to report back on, but that will be next week's Tea Party!


That sounds like a fabulous weekend. Enjoy!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I am here but my computer is acting silly so it has been an unpleasant experience to try to do anything on it. I have been able to read this week but not comment. Hope all is well.


I'm glad your absence has only been computer trouble. When we don't hear from people I always wonder if they are sick unless we have been told of travel plans.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! Sounds like you have a great weekend planned.Have fun.
Someone posted about the poppy exhibit a couple of weeks ago, what a great memorial.I would love to see that.



Kathleendoris said:


> I have been keeping up, without posting much, for the past couple of days. I was really happy to hear that Valerie at last seems to be making a recovery. I had been thinking about her, and wondering how things were going. Good news on the health front from several of you, which must be good!
> 
> I am going to spend the afternoon knitting, because this evening I want to paint my nails! I very rarely do this, simply because it means I cannot do anything with my hands for such a long time while the nails dry! Just sitting really is not the way I like to spend my time, but I expect I shall get ahead with some reading. I want my nails to look good because on Saturday, we are having a rare trip down to London. We will meet my sister and her husband, then we are having dinner at the Savoy - a Christmas present from our daughters, which we have only just got around to enjoying. Then on Sunday, we will go to the Tower of London to see the poppy installation and after that, we have tickets for the Rembrandt exhibition at the National Gallery.
> 
> I hope I shall have lots to report back on, but that will be next week's Tea Party!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Desert Joy, I'm glad you got good results with your procedures, hopefully you will get answers at your next appointment & get things back to normal.

Tami, glad your mom got moved to rehab, hope all goes well there.

Well, time to jump up & get back at the housecleaning.
Hope all have a great day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Kathleendoris,

Your weekend sounds marvelous. I' hope you will post pictures of the poppy installation. That is such a wonderful tribute to the many who lost their lives in that terrible war.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of the country but it is certainly not Trick or Treat weather here. The wind is howling up to 50 mph and the wind chill will be in the 20's.

Perhaps we should have an "official"Halloween (a la the Queen) earlier in the month when the weather is better. I feel sorry for the children-won't be able to see many costumes. I'm not sure I would take little ones out in these conditions.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! Sounds like you have a great weekend planned.Have fun.
> Someone posted about the poppy exhibit a couple of weeks ago, what a great memorial.I would love to see that.


Someone posted aerial view on FB of the Tower surrounded by the red river of poppies...really brought home the meaning. Was it you, Lyn?...cannot remember who posted it!
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I don't know about the rest of the country but it is certainly not Trick or Treat weather here. The wind is howling up to 50 mph and the wind chill will be in the 20's.
> 
> Perhaps we should have an "official"Halloween (a la the Queen) earlier in the month when the weather is better. I feel sorry for the children-won't be able to see many costumes. I'm not sure I would take little ones out in these conditions.


According to the radio, today is predicted to be the warmest ever Halloween in the UK. So, no problems taking the children out for us! I have got in a few 'treats', but we rarely have very many spooky visitors, so I don't know if they will be needed or not!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Kathleendoris,
> 
> Your weekend sounds marvelous. I' hope you will post pictures of the poppy installation. That is such a wonderful tribute to the many who lost their lives in that terrible war.


I will try, but my only 'camera' is my iPad, so it depends whether I feel like carrying that around with me or not!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> You are a true blessing for that family and it's wonderful that Matthew is so willing to help.
> More stars in your crown!!
> Will say a prayer for your son when praying for Bella and her family.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Me too :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The other option Betty if you have kitchen or postal scales is to knit a couple as suggested and then weigh it (weight hte needles before you begin to be really accurate) and work it out from there.
> These options of course assume you have the yarn already and are not planning on buying it for the scarf! Someone might be even more helpful!
> 
> What a pain about the computer as well. Sharing them doesn't work does it? Have you decided what to do yet?


You are so smart, Margaret...so much easier to weigh it than try to measure - hahahahaha...good job!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> I don't know about the rest of the country but it is certainly not Trick or Treat weather here. The wind is howling up to 50 mph and the wind chill will be in the 20's.
> 
> Perhaps we should have an "official"Halloween (a la the Queen) earlier in the month when the weather is better. I feel sorry for the children-won't be able to see many costumes. I'm not sure I would take little ones out in these conditions.


We, on the other hand are having abnormally mild weather for the time of year. The weather people are saying that this is the warmest Halloween since records began. The temperatures in this area were 21c/22c today. Lovely, I could put up with this until Christmas!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was posted on facebook by a cousin (not her work though) Forget where it was done!
You could try googling Genovacreativa- that might bring it up- lots of lovely colourful yarn bombs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DS and DDIL's house smells like meatloaf plus twice baked potatoes and green bean almondine casserole -- house is clean, dishes put away and bed linens in washer. I think I'm ready to head out. I thought ahead and made a double batch of the dinner so I'm taking the same thing home for DH and me to eat.

Happy Trails -- see you on the new Tea Party. Happy Halloween Everyone.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> We, on the other hand are having abnormally mild weather for the time of year. The weather people are saying that this is the warmest Halloween since records began. The temperatures in this area were 21c/22c today. Lovely, I could put up with this until Christmas!


You're lucky! It's been blowing a hooley up here today and now it's pouring. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Isn't Luke adorable! It's not too cold here--but we may or may not get a little rain; it remains to be seen.

I'm so glad to hear all the good medical reports and may the healing continue!

Working today, then all the trick or treaters later.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> I don't know about the rest of the country but it is certainly not Trick or Treat weather here. The wind is howling up to 50 mph and the wind chill will be in the 20's.
> 
> Perhaps we should have an "official"Halloween (a la the Queen) earlier in the month when the weather is better. I feel sorry for the children-won't be able to see many costumes. I'm not sure I would take little ones out in these conditions.


Ours were last night for most of the cities and townships near by. Supposedly due to a conflict with high school football games. At least the weather was better last night. Today is grey and rainy. In the 40'sF.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


Like is so cute!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


Omigosh!! Luke just gets cuter all the time. Love his costume!
Junek


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, enjoying now that I have the hiccups straightened out. Amy and I are at King's Cross waiting on our train.
> VA did a good job fixing the problem for all of the passengers that had no seats or double booked seating. Our seats for the home flight have been taken care of as well. All is good had a good sleep learned a couple new things.


So now trip really begins.
There will always be some mess ups with the best organised organisation. It's unfortunate for them and you when it is one of the first times you use them. However it is as important that they can thne fix the problems well which it seems they have done.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been keeping up, without posting much, for the past couple of days. I was really happy to hear that Valerie at last seems to be making a recovery. I had been thinking about her, and wondering how things were going. Good news on the health front from several of you, which must be good!
> 
> I am going to spend the afternoon knitting, because this evening I want to paint my nails! I very rarely do this, simply because it means I cannot do anything with my hands for such a long time while the nails dry! Just sitting really is not the way I like to spend my time, but I expect I shall get ahead with some reading. I want my nails to look good because on Saturday, we are having a rare trip down to London. We will meet my sister and her husband, then we are having dinner at the Savoy - a Christmas present from our daughters, which we have only just got around to enjoying. Then on Sunday, we will go to the Tower of London to see the poppy installation and after that, we have tickets for the Rembrandt exhibition at the National Gallery.
> 
> I hope I shall have lots to report back on, but that will be next week's Tea Party!


Sounds like a busy but enjoyable weekend


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oh Oh, looks like maybe clay tiles. That was why we did so much digging this spring/summer. Between roots and ground shifting over the years, and an idiot company that could care less what they did when they put in a city water line next door several years ago, which we can't prove, that was our problem. We had water coming thru basement walls. The guys (DH, DGS, DS, and the neighbor and his son) did all the digging and put in plastic. We won't have to worry any more! And our sump pumps don't run as much either! Of course, these were not septic tiles, just storm tile, but still caused problems. Hope you are finished with this for years to come.


~~~Me too!
:roll:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> You are so smart, Margaret...so much easier to weigh it than try to measure - hahahahaha...good job!!!


Ah but for us a scale is a normal kitchen utensil but it doesn't seem to be your way. I have two kitchen scales- one in my knitting room!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted on facebook by a cousin (not her work though) Forget where it was done!
> You could try googling Genovacreativa- that might bring it up- lots of lovely colourful yarn bombs!


Love the car.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure has cooled down here in Ohio by the Lake. Most of the leaves here around the house are done, tho we do have one or two in the back yards that still have some. Some in town are still pretty.
> 
> Your roses only need more practice and are still pretty!
> 
> Back door in? Do you have the KP site bookmarked? Go to your favorites, click on KP. Go to swaps, group activities and find the current TP. Just remember the page you left off with, scroll to the bottom and enter the page number where it says jump to page. Why can't you get the updates until the end of Nov?


~~~Ahhhh...so simple! Thanks! Somehow KP got noted as spam....I don't think I did that, but....that's what Admin says. pfui. :-(


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good evening from GA. Just saw this on Facebook and had to share. It is so Sydney & me.


~~~ :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Understandable for such an event. Glad that the fruit bowl was enjoyed. Did you have a lot of leftover fruit?
> 
> It is so late for me so time for some rest before work tomorrow. I got home from work around 9 PM so a very long day. We were working on Halloween decorations for our locker room decorating. Tomorrow is costume contest so I am getting that ready also. Should be a fun day tomorrow.


~~~What is your costume? Pictures?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Up from nap.read discharge instructions. Irregularity in Z-linne gastroesophageal junction, abnormal mucosa in stomach compatible with gastritis, esophageal hiatal hernia, retrofitted view in rectum. Will look up what that means but assume stomach ulcer, Barrett esophagus and old anal fissure. Also biopsies polyp in Sigmund colon. Will see beloved Dr. P 11/19 at his Ridgecrest office so won't have to travel an hour and a half each way. Says they will call with results of biopsies. Think I'm on the mend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

He IS a treat! Such an adorable little boy.


KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Neighbor across the street came over earlier today, and asked if I could crochet a hat for one of her daughters that is going to be a racoon for Halloween, that she was going to do it, but just doesn't have time, and as she put it, I'm more competent at it, would I have time, so I pulled out the same animal hat book that Gwen has and whipped up a hat, she didn't need a face so it was just the coloring and ears. No racoon in the book, but I used the panda hat patter, and just made triangle ears for it, glad I had some stash wool in charcoal gray and light gray, then for the white I used some of the roving I had spun on my drop spindle. lol
> It was a hit so far, so I'm pleased, I'll line it after Halloween if she wants me to sew a lining in, but it will do for the purpose, and being a super bulky wool, it sure will be warm.
> I'll post a pic from my phone.


~~~I'm impressed! Really cute! What a nice neighbor you are. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> In the plane waiting to take off, I will never fly Virgin Atlantic again. Long story short they have messed up. Didn't have Seats for us at all. We are not even close to each other in fact opposite side of hand plane and rows apart. Should have had seats with extra leg room. Nope don't have that. In the upside I did get a window seat
> Sorry to vent it has been a long day already. We should arrive earlier than was originally said. Will check in when we get to Heathrow.
> Puctures when I gavd use of my iPad tomorrow or late tonight.
> Again sorry for the grouchies.
> ...


~~~No where to go but "up"....so the rest of the trip should be great. Really hope so! Enjoy! Hi to friends in UK.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all....asking for some prayers this a.m. My DBIL (Linda's DH) is doing poorly as of yesterday. His blood pressure sank to a very low level and Dr. is worried that there may be a blood clot or something else as a result of the knee replacement (over 3 weeks ago). He did very well the first two weeks and then began having more pain and was very tired all the time. I'm glad he finally went in to be looked at -- Will keep you posted as I hear more. Thanks so much, prayer warriors!


~~~Tons of prayers winging on their way - for Linda, her DH, and all of the family. I'm sure glad he went in to be checked...very important move!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Spider wrote:
I tried Kathy's pork chops and they were really good. Will be making them again for sure.



gottastch said:


> I'm so glad you liked them, Spider...so easy too


~~~Where can I find the recipe, please?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cute hat. There was another thread I read about Halloween costumes being too sexy for little girls. In Saskatchewan that would never be a problem because they always have to be big enough to go over a snow suit.
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, love the cute cartoon.
> 
> Carol, your sure seem to have got the knack for making those roses. I don't think I would have the patience & our leaves wouldn't work anyway. They are brittle as soon as they hit the ground. Are you using maple leaves? Our bush is mostly poplar.
> 
> ~~~Thank you. Yes, they are maple leaves. I think it could be adapted to other leaves, but the maples have the best colors.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's terrific news on Valerie...prayers continuing and hope you are able to continue recovery once at home.
> 
> My DH called his twin (Linda's DH) and he's doing much better today. Dr. saw him yesterday late afternoon and took him off all meds - DBIL has lost 20 lbs. since surgery and that has affected his dosage requirements--that plus the addition of the pain meds and blood thinner meds probably caused the BP plummet, but Dr. ordered MRI to rul out blood clots...whew, hope that's the answer. Thanks so much for the prayers.


~~~Good news! Certainly hope the blood clot gets ruled out....nothing to mess about with! Continuing healing energies for him and all family. Hugs to Linda.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Truth be told, the yarn I used is really super bulky, so that did half the work, I'm just glad I had it in my stash.
> That means I can buy more to take it's place right? LOL


~~~Of course! Holes always need to be filled...to keep a good balance! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ah but for us a scale is a normal kitchen utensil but it doesn't seem to be your way. I have two kitchen scales- one in my knitting room!


When I first bought my digital kitchen scales, I never though how useful I would find them for knitting. Now I use them all the time, for calculating whether I have enough yarn to finish a project, for converting grams to ounces and vice versa, or simply to check the weight of leftover yarn. I would rather knit than bake, anyway, but kitchen or craft room, the scales are one of my best-ever buys! :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well come and join me on the new Tea Party!

Edit-How about the link?
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-296124-1.html#6286051


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


So cute! He looks like he likes being dressed up. We rarely get any Halloweeners here on the farm, easier to just go in town. I always get a few treats but we end up eating them. I bought some last week but Neil ate most of them. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but for us a scale is a normal kitchen utensil but it doesn't seem to be your way. I have two kitchen scales- one in my knitting room!


Hardly anyone has a kitchen scale here. My DH has a scale for measuring gun powder for reloading shells for hunting, I have weighed yarn on that. Before he had that I took some to the grocery store & asked that it be weighed on the produce scale, small town service is great although they sometimes look at you like you are crazy :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Gwen, I am so sad! They wanted her back. I had already gotten so attached, but I felt it was best to go ahead and give her back to them. Of course I have cried, and I bought a pizza and have already eaten 1/2! I know it will be alright, but I do miss her.


~~~So sorry, Pam. Hugs....


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> It went well, every year they ( doctors) pick people who have had a transplant to come and talk to 2nd year med students. This is my forth year. We tell about our experience with doctors and family. At the end we are ask to tell the doctors what we feel they should be aware of when with patience. And they get to ask questions I really enjoyed it. They had lots of questions. :thumbup:


~~~Sounds like a very good experience for the students! They can never get enough of the patients' perspectives! Sensitivity training at its best!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


He is so cute :-D


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Mom has been discharged from the hospital and moved to rehab!!!!! Thank you all so much for your prayers!
> 
> Tami


~~~Wahoo! Will continue to pray for continued improvements! 
:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Sounds like a very good experience for the students! They can never get enough of the patients' perspectives! Sensitivity training at its best!


That's why I do it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello from the tired travelers. It took forever with so many sily little hiccups. I am glad to finally be getting some rest. Amy and I did indeed end up being able to sit together. A plus, both of us have dietary needs that were for the most part met. Our breakfast fruit, a gluten free pound cake. By the way it was devine and tasted like a pound cake. Then for the. Ext meal we had fruit, a salad with a lemon vinaigrette, rice steamed veggies and lemon chicken. Then a bit later when had the most delicious Orange ganache, made in the UK. Mmmmmm
> I am very tired so I will sign out for tonight/ today and check in tomorrow with coffee and a few pictures as long my photos have played nice and gone to my iPad. The Internet in our hotel is as expected hotel quality.
> Healing thoughts to those in need and hugs to everyone.
> Good night one and all and thank you for letting me vent love you all.


~~~A better ending than beginning....it's all good from here on out!
Fingers crossed! Enjoy-enjoy-enjoy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I was pretty sad, especially since she had really "pushed" for me to take her. But, in the long run, I think it is best. Puppies require so much time, and I had to constantly watch her to keep her out of things. After I got home, we all just laid around and napped. Basically, I am glad to be back to my two precious babies, Bailey and Fancy.


~~~there is always a silver lining....as hard as it seems. Rest well!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


Adorable boy in a very cute costume!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted on facebook by a cousin (not her work though) Forget where it was done!
> You could try googling Genovacreativa- that might bring it up- lots of lovely colourful yarn bombs!


Brillant :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> DS and DDIL's house smells like meatloaf plus twice baked potatoes and green bean almondine casserole -- house is clean, dishes put away and bed linens in washer. I think I'm ready to head out. I thought ahead and made a double batch of the dinner so I'm taking the same thing home for DH and me to eat.
> 
> Happy Trails -- see you on the new Tea Party. Happy Halloween Everyone.


Oh, my, wish I didn't live so far away-- dinner sounds wonderful!

Our weather really turned cold, only up to 39 I think today with a strong wind. Tonight supposed to be around 27 so everything inside. I never have many Trick/Treat kids so that's fine.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren.
> I'm glad things were worked out and your meals sound delicious!
> Glad you're there safely. And I'm so looking forward to details and more pictures of your travels!
> Junek


~~~Glad things are looking up. Are you going to the Tower of London exhibit of poppies? Looking forward to whatever pics you post...always lovely! Have a grand time!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

KateB said:


> You're lucky! It's been blowing a hooley up here today and now it's pouring. :thumbdown:


Luke is adorable in his darling costume! Great pix also.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


OOOH! He so cute that he is SCARY!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

darowil said:


> Ah but for us a scale is a normal kitchen utensil but it doesn't seem to be your way. I have two kitchen scales- one in my knitting room!


I would venture a guess that 9 out of 10 kitchens in US do NOT have scales unless they have dietary restrictions that require weighing something.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> You're lucky! It's been blowing a hooley up here today and now it's pouring. :thumbdown:


Us, too but the children managed to come round before it rained too hard.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have been keeping up, without posting much, for the past couple of days. I was really happy to hear that Valerie at last seems to be making a recovery. I had been thinking about her, and wondering how things were going. Good news on the health front from several of you, which must be good!
> 
> I am going to spend the afternoon knitting, because this evening I want to paint my nails! I very rarely do this, simply because it means I cannot do anything with my hands for such a long time while the nails dry! Just sitting really is not the way I like to spend my time, but I expect I shall get ahead with some reading. I want my nails to look good because on Saturday, we are having a rare trip down to London. We will meet my sister and her husband, then we are having dinner at the Savoy - a Christmas present from our daughters, which we have only just got around to enjoying. Then on Sunday, we will go to the Tower of London to see the poppy installation and after that, we have tickets for the Rembrandt exhibition at the National Gallery.
> 
> I hope I shall have lots to report back on, but that will be next week's Tea Party!


~~~Sounds like a lovely weekend! Looking forward to "enjoying it with you" through your reports. Have a wonderful time! The photos of the poppy exhibit on the Internet are very moving. In person it must be very much more so! Lucky you!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Up from nap.read discharge instructions. Irregularity in Z-linne gastroesophageal junction, abnormal mucosa in stomach compatible with gastritis, esophageal hiatal hernia, retrofitted view in rectum. Will look up what that means but assume stomach ulcer, Barrett esophagus and old anal fissure. Also biopsies polyp in Sigmund colon. Will see beloved Dr. P 11/19 at his Ridgecrest office so won't have to travel an hour and a half each way. Says they will call with results of biopsies. Think I'm on the mend.


I am pleased to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Up from nap.read discharge instructions. Irregularity in Z-linne gastroesophageal junction, abnormal mucosa in stomach compatible with gastritis, esophageal hiatal hernia, retrofitted view in rectum. Will look up what that means but assume stomach ulcer, Barrett esophagus and old anal fissure. Also biopsies polyp in Sigmund colon. Will see beloved Dr. P 11/19 at his Ridgecrest office so won't have to travel an hour and a half each way. Says they will call with results of biopsies. Think I'm on the mend.


I am pleased to hear you are feeling better. :thumbup:

Don't know how that happened!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, Carol. It is probably the best thing for me.

Caren, I can only imagine how much fun you are having. Stay safe.

Going to the new KTP; see you there!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Someone posted aerial view on FB of the Tower surrounded by the red river of poppies...really brought home the meaning. Was it you, Lyn?...cannot remember who posted it!
> Junek


~~~You can Google "poppies at the Tower of London" for loads of photos...including aerials. Also, close up of the poppies....they are big. Another one of the very first one planted on August 5th. Lots of impressive pictures. The spill of poppies out of the window is very moving. Very sobering. 
What is happening to the poppies after the exhibit is dismantled? (I personally really would prefer that it not be dismantled....it is such a visual about war's horror that the world needs to be reminded of).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You can Google "poppies at the Tower of London" for loads of photos...including aerials. Also, close up of the poppies....they are big. Another one of the very first one planted on August 5th. Lots of impressive pictures. The spill of poppies out of the window is very moving. Very sobering.
> What is happening to the poppies after the exhibit is dismantled? (I personally really would prefer that it not be dismantled....it is such a visual about war's horror that the world needs to be reminded of).


And the tower is so tied up with so many aspcts of Englsih history (including many bloody ones!) that it is an appropriate place to put them- a continuation of English history on such a historic site.

I've just gone and looked at some photos- the ones showing the river coming out the window show best what it is representing.
They have sold the poppies I see and expect to make over 11 million pounds for charities associated with British veterans so that might be even more useful than keeping them there.

A bit like yarn bombing- is it worth the effort involved? or could the time and yarn be better utilised? I'm still not sure of the answer- but it does get people interested in knitting. Talking of yarn bombing those of us who yarn bombed the tree have received a free coffee and movie courtesy of the local council.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted on facebook by a cousin (not her work though) Forget where it was done!
> You could try googling Genovacreativa- that might bring it up- lots of lovely colourful yarn bombs!


~~~Fabulous! I want one! What a hoot! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


~~~TOO CUTE! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ours were last night for most of the cities and townships near by. Supposedly due to a conflict with high school football games. At least the weather was better last night. Today is grey and rainy. In the 40'sF.


~~~SO Ohio! Friday night HS football reigns! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up from nap.read discharge instructions. Irregularity in Z-linne gastroesophageal junction, abnormal mucosa in stomach compatible with gastritis, esophageal hiatal hernia, retrofitted view in rectum. Will look up what that means but assume stomach ulcer, Barrett esophagus and old anal fissure. Also biopsies polyp in Sigmund colon. Will see beloved Dr. P 11/19 at his Ridgecrest office so won't have to travel an hour and a half each way. Says they will call with results of biopsies. Think I'm on the mend.


~~~The BEST news! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ah but for us a scale is a normal kitchen utensil but it doesn't seem to be your way. I have two kitchen scales- one in my knitting room!


I have 2, one for the kitchen and knitting and one for the RV for both!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ahhhh...so simple! Thanks! Somehow KP got noted as spam....I don't think I did that, but....that's what Admin says. pfui. :-(


So if your email considers it spam go to your spam/ junk folders and click on any KP email then at the top it will give you options. Click on not spam and they will start going to your inbox again.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You can Google "poppies at the Tower of London" for loads of photos...including aerials. Also, close up of the poppies....they are big. Another one of the very first one planted on August 5th. Lots of impressive pictures. The spill of poppies out of the window is very moving. Very sobering.
> What is happening to the poppies after the exhibit is dismantled? (I personally really would prefer that it not be dismantled....it is such a visual about war's horror that the world needs to be reminded of).


The poppies are being sold to raise money for services charities. My son-in-law has bought one. It was announced recently that they have all been sold, and a significant amount of money has been raised.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up from nap.read discharge instructions. Irregularity in Z-linne gastroesophageal junction, abnormal mucosa in stomach compatible with gastritis, esophageal hiatal hernia, retrofitted view in rectum. Will look up what that means but assume stomach ulcer, Barrett esophagus and old anal fissure. Also biopsies polyp in Sigmund colon. Will see beloved Dr. P 11/19 at his Ridgecrest office so won't have to travel an hour and a half each way. Says they will call with results of biopsies. Think I'm on the mend.


Glad you are finally getting some answers and won't have to go so far to see the dr.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Kansas g-ma said:


> I would venture a guess that 9 out of 10 kitchens in US do NOT have scales unless they have dietary restrictions that require weighing something.


I suppose most US kitchens would instead have cup measures, which are not in common use over here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I suppose most US kitchens would instead have cup measures, which are not in common use over here.


We have both- mainly use cups for liquids (or American recipes, but it never makes sense to have a cup of vegies say. How much is in a cup depends on how big you cut the pieces-, and even how well they aren't fitting together so can end up with big differences. Whereas with wieght you alwys get the same amount).


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


Now that's a really scary Frankenstein!! Not.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You can Google "poppies at the Tower of London" for loads of photos...including aerials. Also, close up of the poppies....they are big. Another one of the very first one planted on August 5th. Lots of impressive pictures. The spill of poppies out of the window is very moving. Very sobering.
> What is happening to the poppies after the exhibit is dismantled? (I personally really would prefer that it not be dismantled....it is such a visual about war's horror that the world needs to be reminded of).


All the poppies will be sold off after the exhibition is dismantled. All proceeds to be divided between several service charities. I have ordered one but it's unlikely that I will get it until after Christmas as they will all be cleaned before sending out. I think they have pretty much sold all of them already. They hope to raise several million £s.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Omigosh!! Luke just gets cuter all the time. Love his costume!
> Junek


Far too cute for Frankenstein! What a darling.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Love the car.


It's smashin😀 Lurker.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up from nap.read discharge instructions. Irregularity in Z-linne gastroesophageal junction, abnormal mucosa in stomach compatible with gastritis, esophageal hiatal hernia, retrofitted view in rectum. Will look up what that means but assume stomach ulcer, Barrett esophagus and old anal fissure. Also biopsies polyp in Sigmund colon. Will see beloved Dr. P 11/19 at his Ridgecrest office so won't have to travel an hour and a half each way. Says they will call with results of biopsies. Think I'm on the mend.


That sounds good. And you seem much more relaxed about things now!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, enjoying now that I have the hiccups straightened out. Amy and I are at King's Cross waiting on our train.
> VA did a good job fixing the problem for all of the passengers that had no seats or double booked seating. Our seats for the home flight have been taken care of as well. All is good had a good sleep learned a couple new things.


Wonderful!!! Love the pic too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This was posted on facebook by a cousin (not her work though) Forget where it was done!
> You could try googling Genovacreativa- that might bring it up- lots of lovely colourful yarn bombs!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Here's my Little Frankenstein all ready for a Hallowe'en party.


Awe, so cute!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Up from nap.read discharge instructions. Irregularity in Z-linne gastroesophageal junction, abnormal mucosa in stomach compatible with gastritis, esophageal hiatal hernia, retrofitted view in rectum. Will look up what that means but assume stomach ulcer, Barrett esophagus and old anal fissure. Also biopsies polyp in Sigmund colon. Will see beloved Dr. P 11/19 at his Ridgecrest office so won't have to travel an hour and a half each way. Says they will call with results of biopsies. Think I'm on the mend.


I sure hope that you are on the mend. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm impressed! Really cute! What a nice neighbor you are. :thumbup:


 Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Of course! Holes always need to be filled...to keep a good balance! :thumbup: :lol:


 :thumbup: I hole heartedly agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hardly anyone has a kitchen scale here. My DH has a scale for measuring gun powder for reloading shells for hunting, I have weighed yarn on that. Before he had that I took some to the grocery store & asked that it be weighed on the produce scale, small town service is great although they sometimes look at you like you are crazy :roll:


 We are all a little crazy, but we love each other anyway. LOL


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cute Frankenstein! My great nephews were Charlie Brown and Snoopy.


----------



## melyn (Jun 8, 2012)

i shared someone else's post on facebook of the Ariel view June. I want to go up and see it b4 its removed, will prob go sometime next week or week after. My sister has purchased 1 of the poppies, we were ging to but iv been told they are all sold but am going to check. lyn x



jknappva said:


> Someone posted aerial view on FB of the Tower surrounded by the red river of poppies...really brought home the meaning. Was it you, Lyn?...cannot remember who posted it!
> Junek


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Spider wrote:
> I tried Kathy's pork chops and they were really good. Will be making them again for sure.
> 
> ~~~Where can I find the recipe, please?


4 bone-in pork chops
Extra-virgin olive oil
1 c. Parmesan cheese, grated (Kraft in the can)
1 c. plain bread crumbs
1 envelope Good Seasons Italian Dressing Mix (dry powder)

Drizzle a little olive oil on both sides of the chops. Mix the rest of the ingredients together and then dip the chops into the dry mix, making sure to press it on well. Place coated chops into a pan lined with foil and sprayed with a little cooking spray or rubbed with a little olive oil and bake 40-45 minutes at 350 degrees F.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gottastch said:


> 4 bone-in pork chops
> Extra-virgin olive oil
> 1 c. Parmesan cheese, grated (Kraft in the can)
> 1 c. plain bread crumbs
> ...


We've used a similar recipe for chicken for years but we mix our own spices (I eat low sodium and the dressing mix ISN'T). Everyone loved-- used to serve it in the high school restaurant we ran for 3 weeks.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> We've used a similar recipe for chicken for years but we mix our own spices (I eat low sodium and the dressing mix ISN'T). Everyone loved-- used to serve it in the high school restaurant we ran for 3 weeks.


I looked at the dressing mix envelope and the total for the whole envelope equals 1760 mg sodium. That divided by 4 (4 pork chops) equals 440 mg. per chop, which is less than 1/4 tsp. of table salt (590 mg.) or kosher salt (480 mg.)...all-in-all, this recipe isn't too bad


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I looked at the dressing mix envelope and the total for the whole envelope equals 1760 mg sodium. That divided by 4 (4 pork chops) equals 440 mg. per chop, which is less than 1/4 tsp. of table salt (590 mg.) or kosher salt (480 mg.)...all-in-all, this recipe isn't too bad


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

gottastch said:


> I looked at the dressing mix envelope and the total for the whole envelope equals 1760 mg sodium. That divided by 4 (4 pork chops) equals 440 mg. per chop, which is less than 1/4 tsp. of table salt (590 mg.) or kosher salt (480 mg.)...all-in-all, this recipe isn't too bad


Add in the bread crumbs and parm cheese and it is higher-- then the other food in the meal, pork has a little bit if you pick carefully, canned veggies have lots, etc. I try to have no more than about 600 in a meal, takes work but is do-able.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Kansas g-ma said:


> Add in the bread crumbs and parm cheese and it is higher-- then the other food in the meal, pork has a little bit if you pick carefully, canned veggies have lots, etc. I try to have no more than about 600 in a meal, takes work but is do-able.


I suppose you could just cut back on those items...just a sprinkling. Sorry you have to watch your salt so carefully; I'm sure glad I don't have to but then we deal with what we deal with, right? Take care


----------

